# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 <==



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Guys new FY is here!

Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited! 

Please share your, DOE points and aznsco.

Good luck!

*


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


Engineering Technologist 233914
70 points
DOE: 26.04.2018

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


Month of hopes! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wamrongsangaytenzin (Feb 5, 2018)

Occupation-234112
EoI May 20, 2018
Point: 70


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

ICT BA - 75 points 
DOE - 26 April

Good luck all!


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


263111 points 70 DOE 10th June 2018. When can I expect the invite as my EOI will expire in Feb 19.


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

Computer Network and System Engineer-263111
70 Points
EOI: 30.11.2017


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Mechanical Engineer - 233512
70 points (189)
22/12/2017


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Mechanical Engineer - 233512
> 70 points (189)
> 22/12/2017


If there is a change then you will be first person to experience it .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> If there is a change then you will be first person to experience it .


:ranger: 

Hopefully!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Hoping for a positive news in the new Financial Year..!! Waiting for 2 months with a 1 day gap in the DOE..!!


----------



## zeldak (May 2, 2018)

Hi folks!
Best of luck everyone in the new FY  

Chemical Engineer - 233111
Age:30
Degree:20 (15+5: Master in AU+Bachelor degree)
Skill emp.: 10
Eng.: 10

189: 70 
EOI submitted on 31, May 2018

190 (NSW): 70+5 
EOI submitted on 31, May 2018


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hoping for a positive news in the new Financial Year..!! Waiting for 2 months with a 1 day gap in the DOE..!!


Good luck to you! By the way your PTE score is awesome!



josygeorge000 said:


> If there is a change then you will be first person to experience it .





andreyx108b said:


> :ranger:
> 
> Hopefully!


Thanks both, I am hopeful :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Passed NAATI and finally updated points from 60 to 65 for Registered Nurse (254421). 

Will be adding extra 5 points on August from Aussie Experience and it will be total 
70 points. 
Current waiting period for 70 points is 6 months with having 300 invitations per round. Hope to get this quota increased to more than 1250 from July and I will stand chance for Invitations before my visa expires in March 2019.
Being optimistic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope so, Good luck to everyone who is waiting for an invite.

ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Points: 70
DOE: 24-May-18


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

261313
Claimed 75 points
DOE June 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulshyam79 said:


> 261313
> Claimed 75 points
> DOE June 20
> 
> ...


If things go well... you wait be short.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

rahulshyam79 said:


> 261313
> Claimed 75 points
> DOE June 20
> 
> ...


add your case to immitracker so you can help others.


----------



## Rreddy (Apr 27, 2018)

233512
DOE - 7 Dec 2017 
70 Points - SC189


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


Found this thread for July today... Subscribing...

261313 - Software Engineer
DOE : 20/5/2018
75 points

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

263111
EOI updated on 16 June 2018.
FOR 189 POINTS ARE 70
FOR 190 POINTS ARE 75.
PTE POINTS ARE 10.

Best of Luck Every one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

20th june updated eoi with 75 points-software engineer/currently onshore
nsw 190-80 points( includin 5 ss)

hope to get in next 2 rounds


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

any idea, when will DoHA announce the occupational ceilings for the new FY?


----------



## nizar12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I've lodged my EOI for visa subclass 189 on 08/05/2018 and haven't updated it since.

My nominated occupation is Developer Programmer (code: 261312) and my points breakdown is:

Age: 30 pts
English: 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work Experience: 5 pts
Australian Study Requirement: 5 pts

TOTAL: 75 pts

I am currently working in Australia and my current visa expires on 03/08/2018!!!!
What are my chances of getting an invite in July?

Thank you!


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

imprincek said:


> any idea, when will DoHA announce the occupational ceilings for the new FY?


 I can see below maintenance notification so we can expect by 1st July.

Maintenance work is planned for Department of Home Affairs website between 1:30pm on Saturday 30 June 2018 until 9am on Sunday 1 July 2018 (AEST). System outages will occur during this period. For details please visit https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Syst


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

nizar12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've lodged my EOI for visa subclass 189 on 08/05/2018 and haven't updated it since.
> 
> ...


You are 34 days behind. so probably about 250 people in front of you. 
if they increase the invites you will get it in time. You will find out first round July.
How ACS did assess your degree ? with one year work experience instead of professional year.
Also add your case to immitacker.


----------



## sunpedOZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Occupation: ICT Systems Analyst
Points - 75
DOE - May 21st 2018


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

Software engg
75 points
189
16th may 2018


----------



## nizar12 (Jun 18, 2018)

kooshan said:


> You are 34 days behind. so probably about 250 people in front of you.
> if they increase the invites you will get it in time. You will find out first round July.
> How ACS did assess your degree ? with one year work experience instead of professional year.
> Also add your case to immitacker.


Thanks for the reply.

I didn't do the professional year so they assessed my degree in Australia with one year work experience.

Hopefully they will increase the number of invitations in July.


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

Good to see there are many 70 points gang.

234611 (Med Lab Scientist)
189 - 70 points
DOE - 13/5/18
DOS - 26/1/18 (with 60 pts)

Even with non-pro the wait for 70 pts is long. Someone pls send me positive energy


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

*Would 70 pointers ever get invited*

254499 (Registered Nurse nec) 
189- 70 points EOI: 10 May 2018
190 TAS invited on 8 Jun 2018, I am a little reluctant to apply now as I just received a much better offer at Vic and my partner can't find a job that suits his skill in TAS.

Honestly, the constant change in immigration is driving me crazy and I am lost in this moment.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

Sending you ++++++++++ vibes! Another 11 days until 4th July (Hopefully the first round of 2018 FY will bring some good figures).


----------



## abidaltaf (Jun 3, 2018)

Best of luck everyone. Here are my details:

261312 
DOE: 13 NOV 2017
Points: 70


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
Visa applied: 31st October 2017
All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
Visa Grant: 10 April 2018.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Guys..need your advise

I got SA invite for 190 based on chain migration but i am concerend about job options in SA for Civil Engineers
Currently i am having 65+5 and i will be eligible for another 5 increase in oct 18
Please advise should i go for SA nomination or wait for new FY if can get invite on 189 or 190 NSW

Civil Engineer
Code 233211
DOE 29 Jan 18
Points 65 for SC 189


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Leow said:


> 254499 (Registered Nurse nec)
> 
> 189- 70 points EOI: 10 May 2018
> 
> ...




Woow 70 points for Nurse is very good. You stand very good chance to receive 190 from other states as well. If your total points include your Australian experience points, I believe NSW will invite you for sure!!
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

kooshan said:


> You are 34 days behind. so probably about 250 people in front of you.
> if they increase the invites you will get it in time. You will find out first round July.
> How ACS did assess your degree ? with one year work experience instead of professional year.
> Also add your case to immitacker.


@Kooshan hi .. So my doe is 5th may 2018.. How many candidates do you think are ahead of me.. Points 75, occupation - 261312 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

Hello Friends,
Does anyone know how much time it takes in these days for EOI processing and invite

261112 - System Analyst
EOI 189 (Updated 24-Jun-2018)
Points 75 (20 points for English)


----------



## zyang (Jun 8, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> @Kooshan hi .. So my doe is 5th may 2018.. How many candidates do you think are ahead of me.. Points 75, occupation - 261312
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Try immitracker to have an idea to see how many candidates are ahead of you, just a rough estimate though.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mzk said:


> Hello Friends,
> Does anyone know how much time it takes in these days for EOI processing and invite
> 
> 261112 - System Analyst
> ...




EOI does not go through processing stage unlike visa application. Invitation comes simply based on your total points relative to all other applicants and number of available invitations. It’s an automated process.


Wait until the new financial year begins so we can have a better picture to estimate your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Computer and Network Engineer 263111
75 points
DOE: 31.05.2018


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

zyang said:


> Try immitracker to have an idea to see how many candidates are ahead of you, just a rough estimate though.


I have 189 people ahead of me as per immitracker..  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

263111 pro rata occupation
70 point
EOI : 22nd Nov 2017

people, take a guess!! when can i expect the invitation?

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Good luck everyone . The first roun of July will certaily be a milestone in Aussie Immigration Programme


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> 263111 pro rata occupation
> 70 point
> EOI : 22nd Nov 2017
> 
> ...


Your scores are good, good chance with NSW but for 189 with 70 points it might take few montha as per the current ongoing trend. We will get more clarity after July's draw, so best of luck. One more thing why you got rejection from VIC?.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishant Khanduri (Feb 5, 2018)

*224711-Management Consultant*



andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


Management Consultant 224711
70 points
DOE: 11.04.2018
EOI Updated on 05.06.2018 with 70 points

I created my SkillSelect account on 05-Feb-18 while I was waiting for my VETASSESS assessment result.

Got positive Skills Assessment (Priority Processing - within 10 days) & submitted my EOI on 11-April-18 under 224711 with 65 points. At that time DIBP was giving ITA @70 points. 

I then simultaneously applied for reassessment (points test advise) & got another 5 points (they took 6 weeks). However when I updated my EOI with 70 points (5-June-18), DIBP had moved the ITA points to 75  . I missed it by a whisker (couple of weeks).

Do I now stand any chance whatsoever of receiving an ITA? 

__________________
ANZSCO 224711 - Management Consultant
English: 20 (PTE: L-90; R-87; S-90; W-90)
Age: 25 (33 - 39 yrs)
Edu: 15 (Bachelors Degree)
Exp: 10 (5 - 8 yrs)
Total: 70

Created EOI on SkillSelect on 05-Feb-18
Successful Skills Assessment received on 3-Apr-18
PTE 1st Attempt Apr 2018: LRSW (90,87,90,90)
Total points - 65
EOI Submitted with 65 points on 11-Apr-18
Went for reassessment (points test advice)
Got Positive result on 1-Jun-18 with another 5 points
EOI updated with 70 points on 5-Jun-18

Don't know what's in store ahead :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

My details in signature. Hoping for a good start of the FY.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

Code: 261111 
Score : 80 
EOI date : June 25th (updated)earlier it was March 29th with 75 


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Heidi1312 said:


> Code: 261111
> Score : 80
> EOI date : June 25th (updated)earlier it was March 29th with 75
> 
> ...




You will get invited in the first round next month



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

*partner points query*

Hello friends,

One of my friends has an EOI for System Analyst. 261112 with partner eligible to apply for 263111 - Computer Network Engineer. 


1) Is the above combination eligible for Partner Points in EOI (5 Points)?

2) Is it necessary to have experience assessed and acknowledged by ACS or just bachelor degree assessment with 0 points in experience will suffice for claiming the points...

i raised query on another thread as well but no luck


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

mzk said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> One of my friends has an EOI for System Analyst. 261112 with partner eligible to apply for 263111 - Computer Network Engineer.
> 
> ...


It will work as a combination and I guess 3 years experience is minimum required.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pingball (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey, is 70 points good enough for invitation (accountant)?


----------



## Pingball (Jun 23, 2018)

:fingerscrossed: Anyone here who has appeared for NAATI CCL(HINDI)? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

I did and cleared , First person in Sydney to appear for CCL Hindi.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mzk said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> One of my friends has an EOI for System Analyst. 261112 with partner eligible to apply for 263111 - Computer Network Engineer.
> 
> ...


1. yes
2. ACS is necessary, no need to claim points for that.

All the best


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gsingh4it said:


> It will work as a combination and I guess 3 years experience is minimum required.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk



For ACS 2 years required if bachelor is in ICT. However, no need to claim points for the employment to be eligible


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ddesai said:


> I did and cleared , First person in Sydney to appear for CCL Hindi.


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pingball said:


> Hey, is 70 points good enough for invitation (accountant)?


nope


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

DOE : 26th June 2018
Points: 70
aznsco: Analyst Programmer - 261311.

Question: Call me foolish if you may( Also a noob, which I am ). But I have seen that July, August and September have traditionally been times for high invitations for 189 Visa. From the stats, no software guy has received an invite with 70 points or less in the past 6-7 odd months for 189, so there must be a solid build up of applicants. Will it be worth it to not apply for state sponsorship(190 Visa) till July end?


----------



## Flolo (Jun 26, 2018)

*189/190 Score 70/75*

189/190 Score 70/75 
DOE 20180426 Landscape Architect
Any Chance in nest FY?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akashgjoshi said:


> DOE : 26th June 2018
> Points: 70
> aznsco: Analyst Programmer - 261311.
> 
> Question: Call me foolish if you may( Also a noob, which I am ). But I have seen that July, August and September have traditionally been times for high invitations for 189 Visa. From the stats, no software guy has received an invite with 70 points or less in the past 6-7 odd months for 189, so there must be a solid build up of applicants. Will it be worth it to not apply for state sponsorship(190 Visa) till July end?


Both the visas are non stop merry go rounds

Applications are submitted everyday and remain in the system till disposed and the process goes on endlessly

There is no good or bad times as such
It’s the applications which are are good or bad

Cheers


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Hi Fellows, I am new to skill select and all process, I have a query 

I have received invitation to apply for 190 visa NSW (Developer Programmer)75+5 points on 29th May 2018 which will expire on 29 july 2018, but parallel to it I have also lodged 189 eoi with 75 points as Developer Programmer on 2 May 2018 

Now my query is i dont want to apply 190 and would prefer 189 so if immigration department make any changes in skill list or any thing, will it going to impact my 190 invitation as i have already been invited to apply for 190 nsw visa.

What you guys seniors recommend is it safe to apply 190 visa after 1 july or should i apply before 1 july to avoid any risks of change in sol list or any changes that might impact if any. 
Please guide me from your personal experience.I would really appreciate your effort replying my post. 
Thanks & Regards


----------



## zeldak (May 2, 2018)

Hi all,
Updated EOI on 24.06.2018 with new English scores. 

Chemical Engineer - 233111
Age:30
Degree:20 (15+5: Master in AU+Bachelor degree)
Skill emp.: 10
Eng.: 20 (Scored 79+ in PTE)

Updated EOI score in total: 80


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> @Kooshan hi .. So my doe is 5th may 2018.. How many candidates do you think are ahead of me.. Points 75, occupation - 261312
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Go to immitracker and add your case you should get a rough estimate.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Woow 70 points for Nurse is very good. You stand very good chance to receive 190 from other states as well. If your total points include your Australian experience points, I believe NSW will invite you for sure!!
> Cheers!!
> 
> Thank you for the kind wishes. Unfortunately I am an international graduate so only 2 months Aussie experience at the moment. But I do have a job offer from Vic and Registered Nurse falls under the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates. I am considering to apply that once Vic accepts application for 190.
> ...


----------



## ashkinnu (May 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


ANZSCO 221111: Accountant
Points :75


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

akashgjoshi said:


> DOE : 26th June 2018
> Points: 70
> aznsco: Analyst Programmer - 261311.
> 
> Question: Call me foolish if you may( Also a noob, which I am ). But I have seen that July, August and September have traditionally been times for high invitations for 189 Visa. From the stats, no software guy has received an invite with 70 points or less in the past 6-7 odd months for 189, so there must be a solid build up of applicants. Will it be worth it to not apply for state sponsorship(190 Visa) till July end?


Conventional wisdom is that is is better to apply for a 190 state sponsorship earlier in the financial year, before the various state quotas are filled and the secondary lists and additional special conditions start getting applied to more occupations.


----------



## CrystalLeong777 (Jun 25, 2018)

all the best, everyone! finally got 20 points for my PTE last weekend  

ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Points: 80
DOE: 24-June-18


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

CrystalLeong777 said:


> all the best, everyone! finally got 20 points for my PTE last weekend
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Points: 80
> DOE: 24-June-18


Wow!!! 80 points... Congrats...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shetty1696 (Jun 26, 2018)

Code: 261313
Claimed 75 points
DOE June 26


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hopefully


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> Hopefully


Hi Areeb,

Are you working on PTE, 79+ in each module? That'd make it so much easier for you.


----------



## Pingball (Jun 23, 2018)

*Naati hindi*



Ddesai said:


> I did and cleared , First person in Sydney to appear for CCL Hindi.


Hi, did you get my message? I would be grateful if you could share NAATI practice material with me. Thanks


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

mahboob757 said:


> Hi Areeb,
> 
> Are you working on PTE, 79+ in each module? That'd make it so much easier for you.


Hello brother,

Yes I am working on it.
I hope I will get it in first attempt, I have plan to appear in August 2018.
Can you share some tips or links in message please??

Regards


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Copied from iscah recent update !!

“Accountant update for 189 visas- 

Despite repeated efforts to various stakeholders DoHA have advised us that

- Accountants will continue to be allocated an occupational ceiling of just 2.5% of the number of employed Accountants in Australia (compared to all other occupations who get 6%) for 2018/19.

- That Accountants will continue to have to share their allocation with the other skilled visas (points test and company sponsored) categories. No other occupation has to do this

- And that these restrictions are not due to integrity concerns of that occupation (which a DoHA policy document had previously published) but rather "..in light of softening labour market demand for accountants.."

We continue to pursue this issue with DoHA in hope that they relax some of these restrictions directed at just one occupation...”


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Copied from iscah recent update !!
> 
> “Accountant update for 189 visas-
> 
> Despite repeated efforts to various stakeholders DoHA have...


Occupation ceiling doesn't mean anything, let's wait and see


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

ICT Business Analyst 261111

189- 70 points

Applied on 13th June 2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

adg.andy said:


> ICT Business Analyst 261111
> 
> 189- 70 points
> 
> Applied on 13th June 2018


Stand a chance after increaase...


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Mechanical engineer 233512
Doe 9.12.2017
Point 70


----------



## Mascool (Jun 27, 2018)

Mechanical Engineer - 233512
75 points (189)
24/06/2018


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

Skill -Software engineer
Visa type -189
Score - 75
EOI date - 16th may 2018

When can I expect the invite?


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Nottomention said:


> Skill -Software engineer
> Visa type -189
> Score - 75
> EOI date - 16th may 2018
> ...


If current trend continues, by August end, mostly. If they increase invites, much earlier.
Let’s wait till 1st round of July.


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> Nottomention said:
> 
> 
> > Skill -Software engineer
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

I hope to get a state nomination soon! What do you think are the chances?

Marketing Specialist 225113
80 points
DOE: 01.06.2018


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

When is the next invitation round?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> When is the next invitation round?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Most probably June 4th.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> When is the next invitation round?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Jul 4 most probably. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Better not count on 4th. last year was 12 , second wendesday. This year probably the same on 11 July.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

kooshan said:


> Better not count on 4th. last year was 12 , second wendesday. This year probably the same on 11 July.


Ya... I also think there might be a really since it's the new fiscal year start

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> I hope to get a state nomination soon! What do you think are the chances?
> 
> Marketing Specialist 225113
> 80 points
> DOE: 01.06.2018



Marketing specialist does not qualify for 189 , its only in state list. 

if you apply for NSW stream 2 , may be you will get invitation as i had seen people getting invitation with high points . 

wait for July to see if more states are opening for your occupation.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> Found this thread for July today... Subscribing...
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> DOE : 20/5/2018
> ...



Mine is 261313 Software engineer
DOE: 15/05/2018
75 points 
SC-189


----------



## kapilsuri (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi All

I am claming 70 points for 261313 profile.
EOI submitted on 21 Nov 2017
What can be the estimated wait time I am looking at.

Above all, my best wishes to all. Hopefully all folks waiting for a long time get there invitation this year.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

kapilsuri said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am claming 70 points for 261313 profile.
> EOI submitted on 21 Nov 2017
> ...


Unless the invites are increased, I don't think 70 pointers hold any chance. By the way, I am sailing in the same boat, DoE 26/01/2018, 261313, 70 points. So praying for the best.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


221111 General Accountant
EOI June 18, 2018
189 80 points 
Offshore

Hoping to get an invite soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

kapilsuri said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am claming 70 points for 261313 profile.
> EOI submitted on 21 Nov 2017
> ...


If they invite full pro rata (310) could be august second round or in September.

Add your case to immitracker if you haven't.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi folks

Please see below link...it is assumed that minimum points requirement increased from 60 to 65 from next FY onwards

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Points: 80
DOE: 27/Jun/18


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> Marketing specialist does not qualify for 189 , its only in state list.
> 
> if you apply for NSW stream 2 , may be you will get invitation as i had seen people getting invitation with high points .
> 
> wait for July to see if more states are opening for your occupation.


Great, thanks for clarifying, I actually applied through an agent and with state nomination, I get additional 5 points so fingers crossed 85 points will bag me an invitation. Thank you!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

RIP 60 points!! 

It's a good call to stop polluting Skillselect while 60 points have no chance for whole year.

I hope they will invite 65 points in this FY as well and don't let 65 points be like 60 points of last yr, for which no invitations were issued!

Hope for the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. 6th June 2018 Official round results
2. 20th June 2018 Unofficial round results
3. State Nominations for the month of May 2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

It’s not looking good for 70 pointers. I’m already in Australia and have been working for my company for 14 months. It’s crazy that I may have to leave.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Leow said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > Woow 70 points for Nurse is very good. You stand very good chance to receive 190 from other states as well. If your total points include your Australian experience points, I believe NSW will invite you for sure!!
> ...


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

DOE: 6th April 2017
Job code : 263111
Points : 65


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Developer Programmer - 261312
Points 70 189 and 75 190(NSW) as of 28-June-2018.
When can expect call?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text 

Pool/Pass Mark rises from 60 to now 65 points for all 489, 189 and 190 visas lodged in response to an invitation given after 1st July 2018.

In effect that means any EOIs at 60 points that have not received an invite by the 1st July will be of no use and will not get an invite .


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

Maziyar said:


> Computer Network and System Engineer-263111
> 70 Points
> EOI: 30.11.2017


The invites are being sent only for 75 at the moment as per the website. If you can add another 5 or 10 points, you will get it quickly in July. Better apply for 190 as you will get another 5 and should suffice. Good luck mate.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> 221111 General Accountant
> EOI June 18, 2018
> 189 80 points
> Offshore
> ...


Any ideas when I can expect an invite? Thank you


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

accountant0618 said:


> Any ideas when I can expect an invite? Thank you



Wednesday 4th?


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Does it mean around 6 monts wait for June EOIs? (221111 Accountants)


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

accountant0618 said:


> Does it mean around 6 monts wait for June EOIs? (221111 Accountants)


The department keep surprising us. Anything could happen next week.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

EOI Submitted: 22-04-2018
Category: 261111 (Business Analyst)
Points: 70

When can I expect an invite


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Any ideas when I can expect an invite? Thank you[/QUOTE
> 
> July 2018 will open up new quota and would have many invites. Stay positive and you will be invited.


----------



## Esspee (Jun 28, 2018)

Civil engineering 233211, total points: 70, EOI: 12/06/2018

Any idea when I will be getting an invitation??


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

victory123 said:


> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas when I can expect an invite? Thank you[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Y-ME369 said:


> The department keep surprising us. Anything could happen next week.


hopefully only good!


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

Does any one knows that, Australia government is going to increase eligible points fro m 60 to 65.
I read news from below link is it true?

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...hange-points-system-general-skilled-migration


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ragurajesh said:


> Does any one knows that, Australia government is going to increase eligible points fro m 60 to 65.
> I read news from below link is it true?
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...hange-points-system-general-skilled-migration


Trying to earn the spammer of the forum award ?

Cheers


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ragurajesh said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one knows that, Australia government is going to increase eligible points fro m 60 to 65.
> ...


I really scared of this news, hence thought of checking with people here..


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Dear fellows,
I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ragurajesh said:


> I really scared of this news, hence thought of checking with people here..


I can understand checking on one thread, but really posting the same on every thread you could possibly find ?

Moreover there are 4-5 very specific threads clearly highlighting this content on the thread
If you had taken the trouble of going through them, you would not have been so anxious 

Cheers


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ragurajesh said:
> 
> 
> > I really scared of this news, hence thought of checking with people here..
> ...



I am very new to this forum, hence i thought of checking with different active threads


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ragurajesh said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > ragurajesh said:
> ...


Every forum has its oldies who hate reposts and have a short fuse and forget what it was like to be new - don't worry too much about it, a mod will come around and snip duplicate posts if necessary. 

The news you were concerned about is indeed true and has been abuzz most fora that discuss oz immigration issues 🙂


----------



## iamnewhere (Jan 26, 2018)

guys,

I am aws/linux engineer in India, do you guys think if I become a senior engineer in India, will that help me in getting job in Australia?

Benefits of *AWS/LINUX* Senior Engineer vs Engineer


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I really suspect they will not increase anything as per this news.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Amey said:


> Dear fellows,
> I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..


If your VISA application is already in process, this should not affect you at all.

Cheers.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Stand a chance after increaase...


Which increase are you referring to? I have the same score in same category.

Curious

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

saurabhpluto said:


> Which increase are you referring to? I have the same score in same category.
> 
> Curious
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Could be the increase referred to here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ws-eoi-points-requirement-increases-65-a.html


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

iamnewhere said:


> guys,
> 
> I am aws/linux engineer in India, do you guys think if I become a senior engineer in India, will that help me in getting job in Australia?
> 
> Benefits of *AWS/LINUX* Senior Engineer vs Engineer


It doesn't matter whether you become a senior or not. What matters is the number of years of experience. Calculate your points here -

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/points


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh I thought you are referring to increase in the number of seats in BA. This I am aware.


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Could be the increase referred to here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ws-eoi-points-requirement-increases-65-a.html


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dear guys,

I don't think there is a meaning in increasing from 60 to 65 unless they increase the number of invitation from 300 to 1000 at least.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> I don't think there is a meaning in increasing from 60 to 65 unless they increase the number of invitation from 300 to 1000 at least.


Maybe the only reason they did it is to clean the system of redundant EOIs.


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi friends i am getting below mentioned error while logging skill select. please help.

The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

amarsandhu said:


> Hi friends i am getting below mentioned error while logging skill select. please help.
> 
> The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


We can't do anything about it, I think some pre-planned maintenance is going on, try to log in after 4-6 hrs.


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

I need to update my points 
getting this problem first time.
even Login to skill select is redirecting to auth.dis.gov.in


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

amarsandhu said:


> I need to update my points
> getting this problem first time.
> even Login to skill select is redirecting to auth.dis.gov.in


You'll have to wait until the maintenance is complete, can't do anything. Hopefully, waiting for 8-10 hrs to update your points wont affect you in anyway. Relax!


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok thanks.

They haven't even mentioned any planned maintenance, don't know what is going on in aussie systems.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> I don't think there is a meaning in increasing from 60 to 65 unless they increase the number of invitation from 300 to 1000 at least.




They might be increasing number of invitations and there could be chance to touch down 60 points after some months or end of 18/19 FY so they might have taken this step. All we can believe that they don't wanna give anymore invitations to 60 pointers in this big competition time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*July 2018 - exciting month*

Guys,

It is going to be kick-ass time. The surprise and the wait will be unveiled.

From my perspective , if they continue the same trend then it's going to be a historical benchmark in immigration history where AUS is going to follow the footsteps of US cutting down immigration by large margin.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

When will the new fiscal plans be updated? After the first round or can we expect something by 1st July?


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> It is going to be kick-ass time. The surprise and the wait will be unveiled.
> 
> From my perspective , if they continue the same trend then it's going to be a historical benchmark in immigration history where AUS is going to follow the footsteps of US cutting down immigration by large margin.




I think if they continue with reduced invites, then it'll get significantly difficult for the students who go there for studies to attain a PR.
This would reduce the number of international students going there and would cost Australian education business millions, if not more.

Secondly, Australia needs young skilled immigrants to keep developing. They already have a 5 year development plan ready which is not possible with the constant intake of skilled migrants, who add the most value to their country.


I personally expect about 1000 invites per round till December.

Patiently waiting for the 4th July round


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> It is going to be kick-ass time. The surprise and the wait will be unveiled.
> 
> From my perspective , if they continue the same trend then it's going to be a historical benchmark in immigration history where AUS is going to follow the footsteps of US cutting down immigration by large margin.


Yeah NO!

Their economy runs on international student industry and they need to dangle the carrot of PR to maintain high volumes of international students flocking in every semester. That’s the only reason I believe accountants r not taken off SOL.

U r right as well, it’s gona get excruciatingly tough, but don’t think they r not gona go bonkers like US.

Key now for students is getting maximum out of PTE and maybe spend another $10000 on that professional year.

They love them $$$!


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> We can't do anything about it, I think some pre-planned maintenance is going on, try to log in after 4-6 hrs.


Hello Mahboob
I would like to know how did you apply for ACT and SA 190 EOI
As I saw on the website they need an Offer Letter (1-Year Valid Job Offer)...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nilkot said:


> Yeah NO!
> 
> Their economy runs on international student industry and they need to dangle the carrot of PR to maintain high volumes of international students flocking in every semester. That’s the only reason I believe accountants r not taken off SOL.
> 
> ...


So I get your analysis on students impact.

It would be worth if they create a separate stream for student who aspire PR. Currently its a common stream where students compete along with other international aspiring immigrants.

DIBP can create different streams for each category because the students should defintely given some preference not just by giving additional points to participate in the common stream


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

My points tally is 65 + 5 (state). Any chances?

Planning to do PTE again to get 20 points and get to 75 + 5.

Where can I see last round results? For 189 and 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> My points tally is 65 + 5 (state). Any chances?
> 
> Planning to do PTE again to get 20 points and get to 75 + 5.
> 
> Where can I see last round results? For 189 and 190?


The department publish the result very late

You can see the unofficial results here
They are or more or less accurate 

Unofficial Skill Select results from 20th June 2018 - Iscah

There are no rounds in 90

The states give sponsorship as when they like year round 

Cheers


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

ANZCO 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI: 27 June 2018
189: 80pts, 190: 85pts

I'm currently onshore, based on the trend, is there a possibility I will get an invite on next round?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

bjg26 said:


> ANZCO 233914 Engineering Technologist
> EOI: 27 June 2018
> 189: 80pts, 190: 85pts
> 
> I'm currently onshore, based on the trend, is there a possibility I will get an invite on next round?




You will surely get invite.. but how did you manage to get 80 marks..  
I have same anzsco and only today got pte 79+ hence 20 marks from language test and now have 70 points. Will update once skillselect is back running but you can start further planning (pcc & medicals) as you will surely get it in first round of july


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

When was the last time somebody got invite with Software Engineer ANZSCO with 65 points for 189 OR 70 points for 190? I assume chances for invite with such points now a days are very thin.

Am I correct?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

babajee said:


> When was the last time somebody got invite with Software Engineer ANZSCO with 65 points for 189 OR 70 points for 190? I assume chances for invite with such points now a days are very thin.
> 
> Am I correct?


189 with 70 points, 20 people got it on 18th April (and rounds prior to that), don't know their ANZSCO code.

189 with 65 points, ~355 people got it on 18th Oct (and few rounds prior to that), don't know their ANZSCO code.

You can find all that here, https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-2, go to Previous Invitation rounds and look at the Charts.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*



babajee said:


> When was the last time somebody got invite with Software Engineer ANZSCO with 65 points for 189 OR 70 points for 190? I assume chances for invite with such points now a days are very thin.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct?




For 2613 anzsco people who submitted their EOIs with 65 points till 18/04/2017 have received invite for 189. So if possible try to increase your score by any means; pte/partner/exp. And states are currently inviting people with 70+5 (with 20 in pte) so chances are very slim with 65+5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> You will surely get invite.. but how did you manage to get 80 marks..
> I have same anzsco and only today got pte 79+ hence 20 marks from language test and now have 70 points. Will update once skillselect is back running but you can start further planning (pcc & medicals) as you will surely get it in first round of july
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Work experience. He is onshore. 1 year Aus work experience equals to 5 points already. Let alone 3 years.

Not to mention other possibilities like Partner, Aus study, and PY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's the details:

Age : 25pts
English Language: 20pts
Education: 15pts
Yrs of Exp: 5pts
EA for Yrs of Exp: 15pts

My police clearance from home country will expire on June 2019 and I got my Australian Police clearance last Dec2017- this is will be fine right? or they require a latest one?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

What is the number of invites per round for BA 261111

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bjg26 said:


> Here's the details:
> 
> Age : 25pts
> English Language: 20pts
> ...


Looks good!

edit:
What's the difference between Yrs of Experience and EA for Yrs of Experience? Presumably you will just use the 15 points verified by EA? 

In a nutshell if you have 80 points you should get an invite for 189 without too long a wait. For 190 it will depend on the state and your anzsco code


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the details:
> ...


Yes you are correct... Hopefully, I'll received the invite next round.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> What is the number of invites per round for BA 261111
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Nobody knows until they publish official information. Hopefully next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Is there any link or document where we get details of highest points for last VIC state nomination? 

For example xx points were highest for particular field? Do they publish such data?

How can we make sure that a person with NZ/British passport and experience with 65 points was not nominated but a person with Indian/Pakistani passport and experience with 70/75 points was nominated?

We can see these details or points in 189 where they publish such report. But I haven't seen any similar report for 190.

Am I missing something?


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Is there any key difference between 189 and 190 other than extra 5 points?

I know you need to be in the particular state for 2 years but other than that, are there any other visa restrictions that are not in 189?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

babajee said:


> Is there any key difference between 189 and 190 other than extra 5 points?
> 
> I know you need to be in the particular state for 2 years but other than that, are there any other visa restrictions that are not in 189?


Nope, no other restrictions

190 folks may be asked to participate in surveys etc as well as part of their nomination is all


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

babajee said:


> Is there any key difference between 189 and 190 other than extra 5 points?
> 
> I know you need to be in the particular state for 2 years but other than that, are there any other visa restrictions that are not in 189?


Nope


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Is there any link or document where we get details of highest points for last VIC state nomination?
> 
> For example xx points were highest for particular field? Do they publish such data?
> 
> ...


The idea behind having a separate category of 190 is that the state are free to invite anyone they want irrespective of the points, experience or Anzsco codes as long as they meet the lowest basics requirements of the department

They can invite someone with just 55 points and not invite someone with 80points without having to answer to anybody why they have done that
In fact this has been the practice also

So no amount of data you collect for 190, it’s useless , as it’s not merit or point based but on the whims and fancy of the state decision makers

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> babajee said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any link or document where we get details of highest points for last VIC state nomination?
> ...


Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Increase in 189 lodgement fee, minimum point test mark of 65, maybe 300 or 600 invites per round, decrease in partner's age to claim their points, yet no major changes in MLTSSL. What could possibly go wrong in this program year?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Increase in 189 lodgement fee, minimum point test mark of 65, maybe 300 or 600 invites per round, decrease in partner's age to claim their points, yet no major changes in MLTSSL. What could possibly go wrong in this program year?


If I pay now will I have to incur new fees ? I am planning to pay visa fees this week


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> If I pay now will I have to incur new fees ? I am planning to pay visa fees this week


YES

The new fees will be applicable for all payments from today 

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> YES
> 
> The new fees will be applicable for all payments from today
> 
> Cheers


That is real bad


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Haha , i know one of my mate attempted pte 17 times for 79+ And dying to get invited and people are worried about increased visa fee after invitation, dont take it personally bro 

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Haha , i know one of my mate attempted pte 17 times for 79+ And dying to get invited and people are worried about increased visa fee after invitation, dont take it personally bro
> 
> Cheers


I have also witnessed some cases where people have spent a fortune on PTE and NAATI.

@kbjan,AFAIK it is hardly $100 increase after GST but what took you so long to lodge the application. I thought you had all necessary docs ready even before you were invited


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> I know one of my mate attempted pte 17 times for 79+ And dying to get invited and people are worried about increased visa fee after invitation, dont take it personally bro


People have different financial circumstances but it's good we look what others have been through.
Compare your mate to someone who studied almost a year in Canberra spent $25k extra in addition to previous studies and seems no future now.
People especially accountants who paid for Naati, PTE, PY, skill assessments. Apparently all is useless as points skyrocketing. 
Truth is this has become a gamble. whoever got it should feel very lucky.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

"The Points Test was reviewed by the former Labor Government in 2011. Labor's review set the pass mark at 65 points, but just 12 months later the then Labor government inconceivably went against this advice and lowered it to 60."

http://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au/...gration-points-test-increase-from-1-july.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys are we expecting new rules for immigration as today is 01st July.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Guys are we expecting new rules for immigration as today is 01st July.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Maybe tomorrow as today is Sunday. Regardless, we should hear more in the next few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

I found this on ISCAH. Other than these, are there any other changes?

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage.../06/29/australian-visas-whats-changing-july-1


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> If I pay now will I have to incur new fees ? I am planning to pay visa fees this week




Bala,
Why you delayed it until now?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Home Affairs implemented now 1st July 2018 the 65 points for both 189 and 190.



Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Dear all,


Can anyone please summarize the new rule changes from July 2018? other than 65 points and visa fess.


Thanks,


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

priyasanuel said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> Can anyone please summarize the new rule changes from July 2018? other than 65 points and visa fess.
> ...




Refer this..
https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage.../06/29/australian-visas-whats-changing-july-1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Bala,
> Why you delayed it until now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My Tax document for Poland took three weeks to reach and translation of it took me additional one week


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I am curious to know how true is iscah.com. I am worried to see their figures for eoi estimates.

Saw for my category business analyst. As on 10th June 2018 they project that a person having 70 points will have to wait for 11 months for ITA.

Anyone please share pointers.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Forgot to share the link

http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am curious to know how true is iscah.com. I am worried to see their figures for eoi estimates.
> 
> Saw for my category business analyst. As on 10th June 2018 they project that a person having 70 points will have to wait for 11 months for ITA.
> 
> ...


Iscah actually have professional on their payroll who do the projections 
They just don’t give any figures which come to their mind in the morning 

I personally give a lot of credence to their projections 
Whether they’re correct or not , only time will tell

But all said and done, rules are changing so fast, predictions can go haywire , keep that in mind

Cheers


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> saurabhpluto said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious to know how true is iscah.com. I am worried to see their figures for eoi estimates.
> ...


80 points invite is next round, I think the only way to get an invite immediately is to make your score higher


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Well what I found illogical is the below:

Software engineer:

70 points - 5 months waiting
75 points - 2 months waiting

A difference of 3 months

Business analyst:

70 Points - 11 months
75 points - 3 months

A difference of 8 months

I understand that there is a difference in the overall number of invites in both the categories. Software around 5000 and business analyst around 1400

But still doesn't sound logical




newbienz said:


> Iscah actually have professional on their payroll who do the projections
> They just don’t give any figures which come to their mind in the morning
> 
> I personally give a lot of credence to their projections
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Well what I found illogical is the below:
> 
> Software engineer:
> 
> ...



These figures are projections based,on their internal calculations 
No one can be sure if they are correct as no one has the actual database of pending application and how many they intend to invite per round

One has to start somewhere and predict

Trust if you want

Cheers


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Increase in 189 lodgement fee, minimum point test mark of 65, maybe 300 or 600 invites per round, decrease in partner's age to claim their points, yet no major changes in MLTSSL. What could possibly go wrong in this program year?


Visa lodgement fee increase? Where are you getting this information? Is there a link to it somewhere?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Demisane said:


> Visa lodgement fee increase? Where are you getting this information? Is there a link to it somewhere?


Here you go 

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage.../06/25/australian-visas-cost-more-1-july-2018

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

bjg26 said:


> 80 points invite is next round, I think the only way to get an invite immediately is to make your score higher


What about for people who have already reached the maximum they could. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> What about for people who have already reached the maximum they could.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Then they wait

Cheers


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage.../06/25/australian-visas-cost-more-1-july-2018
> 
> Cheers


Gracias amigo!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ANZC 233914 - SC189 - 70 Points, SC190 NSW - 75 Points*

Details as follows.

ANZC: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI Date: 13-05-2018
PTE: 90 in all 4 bands
SC189 - 70 Points
SC190 NSW - 75 Points

Hoping for some positive changes in the new FY! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys.. as the base points to qualify has now been set to 65, what do you think will this leave the 65 pointers without invite ?? What may be the chance of getting 189/190 invite on Anzsco 263111 with 65 & 70 respectively.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am curious to know how true is iscah.com. I am worried to see their figures for eoi estimates.
> 
> Saw for my category business analyst. As on 10th June 2018 they project that a person having 70 points will have to wait for 11 months for ITA.
> 
> ...


Iscah estimation is based on recent trend and mainly affected by the number of invites and points cutoff for each occupation. 

In your case:
1. Fact that only 19 ICT BA/SA were invited per round since Jan 2018 until early Apr 2018 and 15 since then until now. 
2. Assumption that the backlog will remain the same i.e. nobody lodge EOI with higher points compared to you

Now of course this will change if there is change to the situation described above. Say, the number of invites remains the same and then more people are able to lodge with 75 points throughout the year. Consequently, it might take longer than 11 months or even no chance at all (this is what happened to 65 pointers btw). 

The best scenario would be that they increase the number of invites so more people can get invited.

Hope this can answer your question.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Aren't ISCAH's estimates based on the current trend? They should be void if the number of invitations per round increase, right?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hopefully we will get the answers about invites for next year


soban29 said:


> Aren't ISCAH's estimates based on the current trend? They should be void if the number of invitations per round increase, right?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

foxes said:


> Iscah estimation is based on recent trend and mainly affected by the number of invites and points cutoff for each occupation.
> 
> In your case:
> 1. Fact that only 19 ICT BA/SA were invited per round since Jan 2018 until early Apr 2018 and 15 since then until now.
> ...


Logical. And how about the analysis for software engineer category. I just want to know whether that category is better off.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Also. As per the border website, the invites decrease as we proceed in the fiscal year. So per invite for each month it may not be 15 at least in the months of July Aug and Sept


foxes said:


> Iscah estimation is based on recent trend and mainly affected by the number of invites and points cutoff for each occupation.
> 
> In your case:
> 1. Fact that only 19 ICT BA/SA were invited per round since Jan 2018 until early Apr 2018 and 15 since then until now.
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

https://www.y-axis.com/australia-immigration-updates/

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

soban29 said:


> Details as follows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi mate, we have nearly identical signature.
My details 
ANZSCO:- 233914 Engineering technologist
EOI DOE:- 01/07/2018 for 189 with 70 points. Got 79+ in PTE in 5th attempt 
NSW EOI DOE:- 30/06/2018 70+5
VIC EOI DOE:- 01/07/2018 70+5
We only stand a chance if DHA resume normal invites sent per round. And even then may have to wait 6-12 months as backlogs are huge for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*

Also make profile on myimmitracker.com & keep us posted for any news. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Well what I found illogical is the below:
> 
> Software engineer:
> 
> ...


It is actually logical.

1. Until 6 Jun round, ~74% of the 2611** ceiling have been used compared to ~58% for 2613**
2. The number of invites for the last 4 rounds (since 6 June) for 2611 was 15 compared to 58 for 2613 i.e. almost 4 times higher.
3. Assuming the number of applicants for both occupations are pretty much the same, we can infer that more 2613 will be invited for each round, hence longer waiting time for 2611.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Hey guys.. as the base points to qualify has now been set to 65, what do you think will this leave the 65 pointers without invite ?? What may be the chance of getting 189/190 invite on Anzsco 263111 with 65 & 70 respectively.


For your occupation, it doesn't actually bring any impact. The last DOE invited with 70 points for 2631* was 21 Sep 2017. Let alone for 65 pointers, the last DOE was 4 Mar 2017. So you can imagine the backlog is very long already. What more relevant is how many invitations will be sent in each round.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think that number of applications for both job codes are same. Can be verified by immitracker at least.


foxes said:


> It is actually logical.
> 
> 1. Until 6 Jun round, ~74% of the 2611** ceiling have been used compared to ~58% for 2613**
> 2. The number of invites for the last 4 rounds (since 6 June) for 2611 was 15 compared to 58 for 2613 i.e. almost 4 times higher.
> 3. Assuming the number of applicants for both occupations are pretty much the same, we can infer that more 2613 will be invited for each round, hence longer waiting time for 2611.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Just ran a filter of people in both the categories. 

For 261111: approx 300
For 261313: approx 1300

There you have the multiplier of 4.


saurabhpluto said:


> I don't think that number of applications for both job codes are same. Can be verified by immitracker at least.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

foxes said:


> MdAamerHasan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys.. as the base points to qualify has now been set to 65, what do you think will this leave the 65 pointers without invite ?? What may be the chance of getting 189/190 invite on Anzsco 263111 with 65 & 70 respectively.
> ...


 So in this case, if I opt to go for spouse points; is it important that the occupation of my spouse should be in the same medium amd long term list or the state Sol will get 5 points for 189??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MdAamerHasan said:


> So in this case, if I opt to go for spouse points; is it important that the occupation of my spouse should be in the same medium amd long term list or the state Sol will get 5 points for 189??


STSOL will not get you spouse points in 189
Both have to be in MLTSSL for spouse points for 189

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Just ran a filter of people in both the categories.
> 
> For 261111: approx 300
> For 261313: approx 1300
> ...


My bad, the assumption is not relevant here. I looked up the last DOE of 70 pointers for both occupation and surprisingly both were in Sep 2017, just 1 week apart.

Well then, as I mentioned earlier that iscah predicts invitation based on the recent trend. They may actually just see the trend how many days the cutoff date moved between each round. Added with information of the latest cutoff date and assuming the backlog remains the same, hence the invite estimation.


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi All.. expecting to get an invite soon.. collating all the documents to save time..
All the best to everyone.. let’s see what’s in store for us in the first round of new financial year 

ICT Security Specialist, 262112
189(75), 190(80)
DOE - 16-July-2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Khushbu107 said:


> Hi All.. expecting to get an invite soon.. collating all the documents to save time..
> All the best to everyone.. let’s see what’s in store for us in the first round of new financial year
> 
> ICT Security Specialist, 262112
> ...



How can your DOE be 16th July?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Khushbu107 said:


> Hi All.. expecting to get an invite soon.. collating all the documents to save time..
> All the best to everyone.. let’s see what’s in store for us in the first round of new financial year
> 
> ICT Security Specialist, 262112
> ...


All the best to you as well.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, since the ANZSCO codes for both of you are on MLTSSL you can claim partner points for 189/190 after a positive skills assessment for your spouse from Engineers Australia.


vijgin said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question, I have applied for ANZCO Developer Programmer - 261312. My spouse is a Non-IT engineer belongs to Civil engineer ANZCO 2332(Civil Engineering Professionals) . Is it possible to add my spouse point to my EOI?


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, is there any chance of getting invitation even with 300 invitations per round from july 2018?
ANZCO: 233914 Engineering Technologists EOI: 7 Nov 2017. SC189: 70 points. Thanks


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi guys, is there any chance of getting invitation even with 300 invitations per round from july 2018?
> ANZCO: 233914 Engineering Technologists EOI: 7 Nov 2017. SC189: 70 points. Thanks


Looking at last FY trend, invites are sent for 75points it is unlikely they'll invite 70pts this FY, hopefully they change it


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi guys, not a newbie in this forum, but first time posting.

Waiting for 189/190 (NSW) for 261313
DOE 07/03/17
Points breakdown (70/75):
Age - 30
English - 20
Partner - 5
Qualification - 15
State - 0/5
Year in AUS (will be +5 in September)

I have submitted one EOI containing both 189 and 190... is that OK? Or would it be better to split these two into two separate EOIs?

Thanks


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Hey guys.. as the base points to qualify has now been set to 65, what do you think will this leave the 65 pointers without invite ?? What may be the chance of getting 189/190 invite on Anzsco 263111 with 65 & 70 respectively.


65 pointers stand no chances of getting invites under current trend and for all occupations. 70 pointers have even longer wait times than 65 pointers last year. They might as well have set the minimum required points to 70 to be honest, wouldn't make much difference and at least spare lower pointer the pain of waiting indefinitely for an invite that's never going to come.

This will change of course if they increase invites, but only time will tell :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Details as follows.
> 
> ANZC: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> EOI Date: 13-05-2018
> ...


Nice PTE score!

I assume the next round will be next Tuesday instead of tomorrow?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...hanges-skilled-visas-leave-visa-seekers-lurch


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

kerberos said:


> soban29 said:
> 
> 
> > Details as follows.
> ...


My agent told me it's on the 4th of July....


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I guess Wednesday we’ll get an idea of how this FY is going to go. At this rate I’ll need to work here for another 2 years before getting an invite.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

When can we expect new rules by the department for the next fiscal year.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello any chances for invitation code 233211 civil engr
189/65 and 70/190 75/489. I hope they will give more invitations🙏


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

bjg26 said:


> My agent told me it's on the 4th of July....


It was on the first wednesday in 2016, but the round happened on the second wednesday in 2017.

Let's see!


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

rahulshyam79 said:


> 261313
> Claimed 75 points
> DOE June 20
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I am also in the same boat.
75 Points
DOE 17 June 2018, 231312

hope for the best:fingerscrossed:

expat please give some light on it . When can I get the ITA ?If every things will go well I am expecting this Aug.


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I guess Wednesday we’ll get an idea of how this FY is going to go. At this rate I’ll need to work here for another 2 years before getting an invite.


It's **** ain't it? I don't understand how people can get 80 points.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

newyearoldme said:


> It's **** ain't it? I don't understand how people can get 80 points.


Australian experience points.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

newyearoldme said:


> It's **** ain't it? I don't understand how people can get 80 points.


Onshore experience, spouse points etc etc.


----------



## Pacifist Annihilator (May 7, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Onshore experience, spouse points etc etc.


Not necessarily. I have 80 points, while only getting points from basic categories:
Age - 30
Offshore work exp. - 15
Education - 15
PTE - 20

That's it - 80 points  Hoping to get an invite next round.


----------



## samzsydney15 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Below are the EOI details :


Date of Effect:11/07/2018
Points 189 : 75
Points 190 : 80
ANZSCO : 261313
PTE : 72

Can anyone suggest a possible time for an invitation ??

Cheers !!
Samz


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Not necessarily. I have 80 points, while only getting points from basic categories:
> Age - 30
> Offshore work exp. - 15
> Education - 15
> ...


Same here! What's your occupation? Accountant here. I've read in previous posts here could take 3 months before I get invited. :fingerscrossed:

221111 Accountant
EOI June 18, 2018. 
80 points for SC 189.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

samzsydney15 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are the EOI details :
> 
> ...


it depends on number of invites. Add your case to immitracker. 
Maybe second round this month if invites get back to normal.


----------



## samzsydney15 (Jan 20, 2018)

kooshan said:


> it depends on number of invites. Add your case to immitracker.
> Maybe second round this month if invites get back to normal.



Thanks for your view, however EOI was lodges in the system with 65 initially in the month of September 2017 - Updates in April with +5.

Don’t really understand EOI date of lodgement plays any role ? or all boils down to the date of effect ?

Cheers !!


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

samzsydney15 said:


> Thanks for your view, however EOI was lodges in the system with 65 initially in the month of September 2017 - Updates in April with +5.
> 
> Don’t really understand EOI date of lodgement plays any role ? or all boils down to the date of effect ?
> 
> Cheers !!


Any change in points change your EOI date of effect.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samzsydney15 said:


> Thanks for your view, however EOI was lodges in the system with 65 initially in the month of September 2017 - Updates in April with +5.
> 
> Don’t really understand EOI date of lodgement plays any role ? or all boils down to the date of effect ?
> 
> Cheers !!


Date of lodgement I presume is only important for statistics 

For invites, it’s the date of effect 

Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Date of lodgement I presume is only important for statistics
> 
> For invites, it’s the date of effect
> 
> Cheers


Newbienz, You told me few months back I think you forgot.

Date of lodgement is for 2 year expiry of EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> Newbienz, You told me few months back I think you forgot.
> 
> Date of lodgement is for 2 year expiry of EOI.


I plead guilty 
Guilty as charged

Should have laid off the booze in Europe

Cheers


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - VIC)
ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI submitted on January 2018


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

kooshan said:


> it depends on number of invites. Add your case to immitracker.
> Maybe second round this month if invites get back to normal.


What's immitracker?(newbie here)


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> It's been really a long waiting that I've been through.
> Can Anyone suggest as per present scenario, when can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category?
> 
> Following are my stats:
> ...




To be honest, another 4-5 months based on trend in last fiscal year.. it may be less but all depends on first invite of this year..
You may get state invite earlier than 189 as you’re already in queue since December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm sweating here with no ray of hope. Anybody has any wild guess when I may get invite?

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amey said:


> Dear fellows,
> I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

braich.abhijeet said:


> I'm sweating here with no ray of hope. Anybody has any wild guess when I may get invite?
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
> EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
> ...




Depending what on how things move from the next round onwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> I'm sweating here with no ray of hope. Anybody has any wild guess when I may get invite?
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
> EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
> ...




Rejection reason from Victoria pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Rejection reason from Victoria pls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no reason... just acting like a prom queen

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> no reason... just acting like a prom queen
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
> EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
> ...




So they didn’t gave you any reason?Also didn’t you contacted them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> It's been really a long waiting that I've been through.
> Can Anyone suggest as per present scenario, when can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category?
> 
> Following are my stats:
> ...


Sir dont worry you will get 190 soon.
Many people who were at 60 are now out of league.
You will get invite soon.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> So they didn’t gave you any reason?Also didn’t you contacted them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While we're on the topic, I've also applied for SC190 NSW with 75 points - 233914 Engineering Technologist. EOI date is 13.05.18.

Should I expect anything anytime soon?

PTE: 90 in all 4 bands.


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi all, newbie here. So I lodged my EOI on 07/03/18 for Mechanical Engineering (233512). 

70 points for SC 189. Should I just wait for next few rounds for VIC 189 or lodge SC 190 for NSW just to be on the safe side?

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.

PTE 90 in all bands. (20)
Age (30)
Education (15+5)


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

samzsydney15 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are the EOI details :
> 
> ...


How do you have a DOE that is a week in the future? Are you planning to submit your EOI next week?

If so, under current trends you're looking at about 2 months.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

soban29 said:


> While we're on the topic, I've also applied for SC190 NSW with 75 points - 233914 Engineering Technologist. EOI date is 13.05.18.
> 
> Should I expect anything anytime soon?
> 
> PTE: 90 in all 4 bands.


Within 2 months should trend remain the same. Earlier if they increase number of invites :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Any one waiting here for invitation if it happened tonight?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> So they didn’t gave you any reason?Also didn’t you contacted them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Its not like that they will give a reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

moe001 said:


> Hi all, newbie here. So I lodged my EOI on 07/03/18 for Mechanical Engineering (233512).
> 
> 70 points for SC 189. Should I just wait for next few rounds for VIC 189 or lodge SC 190 for NSW just to be on the safe side?
> 
> ...


Hello! Congrats on the PTE score. 

NSW doesn't seem to be inviting anyone in 233512 with 70 points. My DOE for 189 and 190 is 22/12/2017 and I'm still waiting. VIC requires 5 years of working experience.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> While we're on the topic, I've also applied for SC190 NSW with 75 points - 233914 Engineering Technologist. EOI date is 13.05.18.
> 
> Should I expect anything anytime soon?
> 
> PTE: 90 in all 4 bands.




If its on their shortage list, with such high points, yes you can expect an invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Any one waiting here for invitation if it happened tonight?


I expect it will be next week because there are 5 Tuesdays in July.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

moe001 said:


> Hi all, newbie here. So I lodged my EOI on 07/03/18 for Mechanical Engineering (233512).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lodge for both + sc189 too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Any one waiting here for invitation if it happened tonight?




Lets see! Hopefully! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Hello! Congrats on the PTE score.
> 
> NSW doesn't seem to be inviting anyone in 233512 with 70 points. My DOE for 189 and 190 is 22/12/2017 and I'm still waiting. VIC requires 5 years of working experience.


Thanks! I'm thinking of lodging 190 NSW with 75 points but still expecting from VIC 189 with 70 points in case they increase the invites in the coming rounds.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

moe001 said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking of lodging 190 NSW with 75 points but still expecting from VIC 189 with 70 points in case they increase the invites in the coming rounds.:fingerscrossed:




There is no Vic rounds... and sc189 is not state sponsored 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kerberos said:


> I expect it will be next week because there are 5 Tuesdays in July.


I have the same feeling!


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*

Just read below article on ACS website. Some ray of hope


https://ia.acs.org.au/article/2018/200-000-more-tech-workers-needed.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> Just read below article on ACS website. Some ray of hope
> 
> 
> https://ia.acs.org.au/article/2018/200-000-more-tech-workers-needed.html
> ...




Thats the fact, people are needed... nothing has changed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats the fact, people are needed... nothing has changed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hope we can expect some bigger rounds then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> I have the same feeling!




Yes, possible. Agreed. Hard to wait though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Arch (Jun 18, 2018)

EOI updated on 18th June 2018

189: 75 points
190: 80 points

Occupation: Architect (non pro rata)

I think there was an invitation round on the 24th June 2018 but I wasn't invited.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

M.Arch said:


> EOI updated on 18th June 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Invitation date was 20th june 2017. Do not worry you will get invite in july/august for sure as your occupation is non-pro rata.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hope we can expect some bigger rounds then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Everyone are betting on that, lets see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

M.Arch said:


> EOI updated on 18th June 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm... you should then in the upcoming one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Any one waiting here for invitation if it happened tonight?


I think all are waiting 😀


----------



## pbzie_0914 (Jun 5, 2018)

ICT-SA

DOE - 12/14/2017

70 PTS

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> aryalbishna123 said:
> 
> 
> > Any one waiting here for invitation if it happened tonight?
> ...


Everyone is waiting, praying, expecting and sweating... Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Good luck everyone! Let this be the best year ever!

:clap2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

accountant0618 said:


> Same here! What's your occupation? Accountant here. I've read in previous posts here could take 3 months before I get invited. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> EOI June 18, 2018.
> 80 points for SC 189.


So many people with 80 points so it is going to be a game again this year with 80 to 85 competition.


----------



## jpham4 (Dec 18, 2017)

Can anyone help please? 

An estimate for when will I be receiving an invite for the 189?

Code: 241411 (Secondary Teacher) NON PRO RATA
Points: 65
DOE: 2nd November 2017


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jpham4 said:


> Can anyone help please?
> 
> An estimate for when will I be receiving an invite for the 189?
> 
> ...


189 No chance at all(if the number of invites are the same). If they increase still you need to wait a long queue. Try for 190 instead that's better for you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pbzie_0914 said:


> ICT-SA
> 
> DOE - 12/14/2017
> 
> ...




Not enough as of last round...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Guys,

Waiting for invite more than one year.....any prediction ......Will I get invite if it continues with 300 per round? Also, what are the chances for 190 ( NSW/VIC) visa....

Code - 261313

EOI - 23rd Jan 2018

189: 70 points

190: 75 points ( PTE - 10 points )


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

You have to wait for the first round in this month to know that status.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

June 20th updated and my points are 75 for 189 /SOFTWARE ENGINEER AND 190 - 80 POINTS NSW.
IM onshore, in sydney.
Age 25,5 overseas exp,10points work exp,15 education,20 PTE...

Hoping to recieve invitation this by july end...fingers crossed


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

spirecode said:


> June 20th updated and my points are 75 for 189 /SOFTWARE ENGINEER AND 190 - 80 POINTS NSW.
> IM onshore, in sydney.
> Age 25,5 overseas exp,10points work exp,15 education,20 PTE...
> 
> Hoping to recieve invitation this by july end...fingers crossed


Wow, you have good chances of receiving an invite in this month itslef.:clap2:


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

hope so mate, logged in during oct 2017, finally after 8 attempts could get pte 20....i was losing in 1-2 points in listenin. i just hope i hear invitation news asap.....


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

spirecode said:


> June 20th updated and my points are 75 for 189 /SOFTWARE ENGINEER AND 190 - 80 POINTS NSW.
> IM onshore, in sydney.
> Age 25,5 overseas exp,10points work exp,15 education,20 PTE...
> 
> Hoping to recieve invitation this by july end...fingers crossed


I don't think you will get invitation in July for 189, unless they increase the numbers. People with 75 points have to wait for 3-4 rounds. This has been trend for last few months.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

Balthiru said:


> Guys,
> 
> Waiting for invite more than one year.....any prediction ......Will I get invite if it continues with 300 per round? Also, what are the chances for 190 ( NSW/VIC) visa....
> 
> ...


If they don't increase the number of invites, 189 looks very tough with 70 points. You should try increasing your points. May be take professional help for PTE.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> I don't think you will get invitation in July for 189, unless they increase the numbers. People with 75 points have to wait for 3-4 rounds. This has been trend for last few months.


i assume last few rounds invitations have been only 300 or less.....since july if they issue 2k invitations are there chances for me? im just trying to take break goback india for a month and return


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

spirecode said:


> i assume last few rounds invitations have been only 300 or less.....since july if they issue 2k invitations are there chances for me? im just trying to take break goback india for a month and return


Doesn't matter 2k or 3k invites. 2613 is pro rata. If they invite full pro rata (310) then you will get it second round.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

moe001 said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking of lodging 190 NSW with 75 points but still expecting from VIC 189 with 70 points in case they increase the invites in the coming rounds.:fingerscrossed:


It is fine to have both active at the same time. Remember that 190 is just a moral obligation, not legal although I would recommend to stay for the 2 year period to have a clear conscience and not game the system.

I don't see many Mech Eng here and I haven't found a thread for this code either.


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

*PTE - Tips*

Hi all,
I had cleared my PTE exam(Overall score: 90) recently. I have prepared a pdf document with tips to clear PTE(79+). I am sharing the pdf here. 

Thank you.

View attachment PTE_Tips_Mahe.pdf


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

*Hello Everyone*

New here...

For BA 261111

Points 75 (PTE 20)
EOI submitted on 3-May-2018

Any chances?
Can I add partner points?
Whats the criterion?

I have filed only one EOI for 189, should I also apply for 190?

Thanks in advance.

Best,
Saif
Delhi IN


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

saifsd said:


> New here...
> 
> For BA 261111
> 
> ...


Welcome Saif  It is always good to have as many points as possible. I think 75 points is also moving slow for your code. Your partner needs to have IELTS 6.0 (not sure about the PTE equivalent), a skill that is on the same shortage list as you and a positive skill assessment.

I think you have a good chance of NSW sponsorship based on what I've read here.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I had cleared my PTE exam(Overall score: 90) recently. I have prepared a pdf document with tips to clear PTE(79+). I am sharing the pdf here.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Can't download the document, can you message me or reattach.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Welcome Saif  It is always good to have as many points as possible. I think 75 points is also moving slow for your code. Your partner needs to have IELTS 6.0 (not sure about the PTE equivalent), a skill that is on the same shortage list as you and a positive skill assessment.
> 
> I think you have a good chance of NSW sponsorship based on what I've read here.


Thanks for the quick reply!

My wife is from another trade (teaching) so no additional 5 points for me.
261111 is too slow you are right.
Does NSW require Proof of Funds?

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifsd said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> My wife is from another trade (teaching) so no additional 5 points for me.
> 261111 is too slow you are right.
> ...


nope.


----------



## Spiralrock (Apr 22, 2018)

Software engineer 189 75pts DOE April 11, 2018. When can i expect the invite?


----------



## gdlmsn (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone knows if there's gonna be a round tonight?

75 points, 261313 EOI - 06/04/2018

I'm expecting an Invitation today!

Cheers


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

Spiralrock said:


> Software engineer 189 75pts DOE April 11, 2018. When can i expect the invite?


Soon.


----------



## Spiralrock (Apr 22, 2018)

Soon? That’s helpful


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*Invitation Round on Tuesday?*

Why is the invitation round expected on Tuesday this time, as opposed to Wednesday as per the last FY?


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't think the invitation round is happening tonight. 
DoHA is yet to publish the SOL and the occupational ceilings for the new FY.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Spiralrock said:


> Software engineer 189 75pts DOE April 11, 2018. When can i expect the invite?


We are in the same boat! Hold on. Either today or next week. Hopefully!


----------



## mayukhmanpathak1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Any invitations round happening today?


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

mayukhmanpathak1 said:


> Any invitations round happening today?


The only way we will know is to wait till 7:30 IST.


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

Hoping for invitation rounds later!!!

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiralrock (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a theory after looking at invitation rounds for last 12 months. 3 instances where gap was 3 weeks between rounds. Each time the invitation round happened on the 18th of the month and then 3 weeks later.

By that we’ll have a 3 week gap between july 2nd round and august 1st round. Which would mean there should be a round tonight.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hmm, I thought it always happened on 2nd and 4th week.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Spiralrock said:


> Software engineer 189 75pts DOE April 11, 2018. When can i expect the invite?


Lets see how rounds go... hopefully soon, but not sure.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> Hmm, I thought it always happened on 2nd and 4th week.


they do shift rounds sometimes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chubbyrun said:


> Hoping for invitation rounds later!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


Me too


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my EOI for SC 189 on *24-Apr-2017* with 65 Points.
(PTE-10 Points + Age-25 Points+Experience-15 points + Degree- 15 Points) 
Occupation -261313- Software Engineer
Can anyone advise if I can expect invite in few months.Any timeline.
Regards,
Ratnesh


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Applied for SC 190 sponsorship for Victoria on 30th Jan-2018..Any hope on this.:fingerscrossed:Ratnesh


ARP22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for SC 189 on *24-Apr-2017* with 65 Points.
> (PTE-10 Points + Age-25 Points+Experience-15 points + Degree- 15 Points)
> ...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

I remember first round of July 2017 was happened in 2nd week of themonth so, there is a big chance to not to have round tonight. But I hope they don't follow same routine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ARP22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for SC 189 on *24-Apr-2017* with 65 Points.
> (PTE-10 Points + Age-25 Points+Experience-15 points + Degree- 15 Points)
> ...


Not anytime soon with 65 points based on the past rounds... but after the coming round we will see if anything change.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> I remember first round of July 2017 was happened in 2nd week of themonth so, there is a big chance to not to have round tonight. But I hope they don't follow same routine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First round of 2016, on the other hand, happened in the first week.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

soban29 said:


> First round of 2016, on the other hand, happened in the first week.




That means they can do whatever they want. There is not a specific routine to follow for them!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> I remember first round of July 2017 was happened in 2nd week of themonth so, there is a big chance to not to have round tonight. But I hope they don't follow same routine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not really set in stone with them, they do change sometimes from one day to another and weeks too... so... why not hope for today?! :juggle:


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Its not really set in stone with them, they do change sometimes from one day to another and weeks too... so... why not hope for today?! :juggle:




I prefer not to have a round rather than having 300 invitations. I hope they do more than 1000 at least as a good start of the FY. 
Good luck to all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> First round of 2016, on the other hand, happened in the first week.


Spot on, that's what i mean.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

ARP22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for SC 189 on *24-Apr-2017* with 65 Points.
> (PTE-10 Points + Age-25 Points+Experience-15 points + Degree- 15 Points)
> ...


Yes you will have a chance this year if DoHA will increase number of invites... mostly they will give 5 round of invites with 65 points depending on the market... 

BTW based in the previous year Oct 2017.. you should receive the invites I guess you have missed few days to log your EOI


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> I prefer not to have a round rather than having 300 invitations. I hope they do more than 1000 at least as a good start of the FY.
> Good luck to all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am hoping for 2000+


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I am hoping for 2000+




Mate, 2000+ invitations will totally change the shape of invitations trend. 65 pointers will get invitations within by waiting less 6 months. I hope your predictions come true!! Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Going to be real honest. You stand no chance with 65 points. People with 70 points have huge backlogs now. Things have changed. With pro rata occupations, 65 is nothing. If you are really serious, attempt PTE multiple times and try to increase your score. That's the only way you stand a chance. 



ARP22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for SC 189 on *24-Apr-2017* with 65 Points.
> (PTE-10 Points + Age-25 Points+Experience-15 points + Degree- 15 Points)
> ...


----------



## drif (Jul 3, 2018)

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I had cleared my PTE exam(Overall score: 90) recently. I have prepared a pdf document with tips to clear PTE(79+). I am sharing the pdf here.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


great thanks for your tips.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

ARP22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for SC 189 on *24-Apr-2017* with 65 Points.
> (PTE-10 Points + Age-25 Points+Experience-15 points + Degree- 15 Points)
> ...


I am afraid 65 is a distant dream now a days

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am afraid 65 is a distant dream now a days
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


65 is the new 60!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> 65 is the new 60!


100% true.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> 100% true.


I am afraid 70 is the new 60 for 261111

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am afraid 70 is the new 60 for 261111
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


80 is the new 60 for 221111


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*



accountant0618 said:


> 80 is the new 60 for 221111




What is the new 60 for 263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

ARP22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for SC 189 on *24-Apr-2017* with 65 Points.
> (PTE-10 Points + Age-25 Points+Experience-15 points + Degree- 15 Points)
> ...


Lodged my 189 eoi with 75 points at the end of april and cant see my invitation in next 4 rounds. The whole systems sucks .


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Any idea about the increase in invites. I read a news item that many tech workers are required in coming years. So hopefully the ICT numbers should increase

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Invitation round is happening today or not? If anyone of you got invited today?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sam701 said:


> Invitation round is happening today or not? If anyone of you got invited today?


Nobody knows. Wait 30 more mins and we'll find out!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> Invitation round is happening today or not? If anyone of you got invited today?


if its today then 35 more minutes to go. So wait.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> Nobody knows. Wait 30 more mins and we'll find out!



3.5 hours to 30 mins . clever buddy


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes I given my PTE on 04th April but received my result on 22nd April 2017 ...because of that I was unable to log my EOI early...else I surely get it. Expecting :fingerscrossed: Invite in this session .

Thanks for your reply.


Itik1983 said:


> Yes you will have a chance this year if DoHA will increase number of invites... mostly they will give 5 round of invites with 65 points depending on the market...
> 
> BTW based in the previous year Oct 2017.. you should receive the invites I guess you have missed few days to log your EOI


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

SunV said:


> if its today then 35 more minutes to go. So wait.


Good luck to everyone!:clap2: :fingerscrossed:
:ranger:


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a feeling though they will issue invites in Week 2 and Week 4 instead of Week 1 and Week 3. 
Just getting a vibe that they aren't prepared yet.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yayyyy good luck guys... Am waiting here as well eagerly to know the grand opening of FY invites


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

All the best to all people eagerly waiting for invites


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

Good luck...Please let us know if anyone got invite today.

Cheers,
Ratnesh


----------



## Mascool (Jun 27, 2018)

still waiting ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

No yar today no invites for sure ,,,be wise...without skilled list I dont think there will be invitation today..may be next week.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

How about the rules for this fy by the department. When will those be declared

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks like nothing today...


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> Looks like nothing today...


Don't think so..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> Looks like nothing today...


Dammn probably next week then. It's got to happen next week


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Again.. whyyy tuesday? Why not wednesday, same as last FY?

Why can it not happen tomorrow?


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Again.. whyyy tuesday? Why not wednesday, same as last FY?
> 
> Why can it not happen tomorrow?


It's 00:24, Wednesday, Canberra time now.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Again.. whyyy tuesday? Why not wednesday, same as last FY?
> 
> Why can it not happen tomorrow?




Because its Wednesday in Australia.


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

Might be just a stupid ques..how does an invite look like..


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

Good luck everyone


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Another week of wait.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Mine is ANZ 261313, 75 points with DOE on 15th May,2018. Can I expect invite in July 2nd round or at least Aug 1st round ?:fingerscrossed:


Meanwhile, I am preparing to consolidate required docs. One of my ex-employer (big MNC in India) is unable to find Form-16 for the period April-2011 to June-2011 ( I quit this company in July-2011). Is there any alternative for me ? With recent trend, it appears that there is lot of scrutiny and I want to be well prepared in terms of documentation.


One more thing, one of my experience (skilled) certificate has my designation written as "IT ANALYST (ITA)", whereas my other documents (like resignation letter/offer letter) as the designation written as "IT ANALYST". Will this extra "ITA" pose any problem ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*



Nottomention said:


> Might be just a stupid ques..how does an invite look like..




A congratulatory mail stating you got invitation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> Mine is ANZ 261313, 75 points with DOE on 15th May,2018. Can I expect invite in July 2nd round or at least Aug 1st round ?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I am preparing to consolidate required docs. One of my ex-employer (big MNC in India) is unable to find Form-16 for the period April-2011 to June-2011 ( I quit this company in July-2011). Is there any alternative for me ? With recent trend, it appears that there is lot of scrutiny and I want to be well prepared in terms of documentation.
> ...



Do not worry dude that wont be a problem. Another TCSer in the process 

And you can get IT-R or 26AS to prove your tax deductions for the period missed


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

SunV said:


> Because its Wednesday in Australia.


Oh. Right. My bad!


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

No invites today I guess. (I hope so, as I didn't get any.lol)
1 week to wait again for now... :fingerscrossed:



________________________________________________
ANZSCO Code : 221111 Accountant (General)

PTEA: First attempt, All 90 May 15, 2018 (lucky me!) :thumb:

CPAA Assessment Submitted: May 31, 2018
CPAA Assessment Outcome: June 18, 2018 (Positive)

EOI Submitted: June 18, 2018 80 Points SC 189
Invite: :fingerscrossed: :ranger:


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Nottomention said:
> 
> 
> > Might be just a stupid ques..how does an invite look like..
> ...


Oki.. Thnx


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

what is the diff btw going through a certified Migration Agent (not consultancies like Y-Axis) and doing everything by urself.. one of my friend said that chances of success are better and earlier as they are certified agents.. is that true?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Lodging ur visa thru agent or lodging by urself dont make any huge difference , people use migration agent just fr the peace of mind, i personally dont think it has anything to do with faster processing of ur visa,, in my case i used idp consultant for my student visa and it took 3 months fr grant , whereas when i lodged my 485 i did it myself and got it quicker, now again m using agent for 189 ..hope it clarifies ur doubt, morever time fr visa grant also depend on case to case complexities...

Thanks


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

It's been really a long waiting that I've been through.
Can Anyone suggest as per present scenario, when can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category? 

Following are my stats:


ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (65+5=70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (65+5=70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi @amritscorpio 
No one can predict ur invite until july first invitation numbers gets visible, with 65 points it seems quie challenging , i recommend u to for 79+ in pte asap and with 75 points definitely u will hv a invite sooner or later ..

Thanks


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks...But Looking at my schedule...not possible for me to reappear for PTE soon....rather I can wait and hope 65 pointers start getting invite in 189; or else I may get an invite in 190 either from NSW or VIC.




Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi @amritscorpio
> No one can predict ur invite until july first invitation numbers gets visible, with 65 points it seems quie challenging , i recommend u to for 79+ in pte asap and with 75 points definitely u will hv a invite sooner or later ..
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

U stand a good chance fr 190 bt 189 with 65 points is very little hope mate..


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Thanks...But Looking at my schedule...not possible for me to reappear for PTE soon....rather I can wait and hope 65 pointers start getting invite in 189; or else I may get an invite in 190 either from NSW or VIC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE] U must go for PTe again as in my view and as per the recent cases No one got state sponsorship on PTE/IELTS with 10 points. Every invited profile had 20 through language even if they were at 70/75 doesn't matter.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ihaleem9 said:


> what is the diff btw going through a certified Migration Agent (not consultancies like Y-Axis) and doing everything by urself.. one of my friend said that chances of success are better and earlier as they are certified agents.. is that true?


It doesn't make a massive difference if you're generally well prepared, knowledgeable and incredibly thorough when submitting your application, however very few of us are and a certified agent will spot any little discrepancy, mistake or oversight that could cost you months and months in delay at the finish line.

A lot of parameters vary on case-by-case basis and depending on your profile an application can range from simple to incredibly complicated. The choice is yours and a good certified agent isn't cheap, but it can bring you extra peace of mind - which in this sort of situation can be priceless.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> It doesn't make a massive difference if you're generally well prepared, knowledgeable and incredibly thorough when submitting your application, however very few of us are and a certified agent will spot any little discrepancy, mistake or oversight that could cost you months and months in delay at the finish line.
> 
> A lot of parameters vary on case-by-case basis and depending on your profile an application can range from simple to incredibly complicated. The choice is yours and a good certified agent isn't cheap, but it can bring you extra peace of mind - which in this sort of situation can be priceless.


I agree. Also maybe with the help of an agent people wouldn't be asking very simple questions on this forum that some brief time spent researching would give them the answer. Going the no agent route means you must be prepared to do that.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Thanks...But Looking at my schedule...not possible for me to reappear for PTE soon....rather I can wait and hope 65 pointers start getting invite in 189; or else I may get an invite in 190 either from NSW or VIC.


I would suggest making time for PTE because the difference between 65 and 75 points is waiting for 1-2 rounds versus a whole year or more if invitations don't pick up.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Thanks...But Looking at my schedule...not possible for me to reappear for PTE soon....rather I can wait and hope 65 pointers start getting invite in 189; or else I may get an invite in 190 either from NSW or VIC.




Oh then it’s tough for you to secure invite with just proficient English and 65 points. Even 190 is unpredictable. Good Luck.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

When are we expecting announcements for new rules invites for this year.

Will that come along with ITA next week only?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kerberos said:


> I would suggest making time for PTE because the difference between 65 and 75 points is waiting for 1-2 rounds versus a whole year or more if invitations don't pick up.




Even 75 pointers have a waiting of 3/4 rounds now a days. 65 pointers will take a lifetime to get invited unless DHA change number of invites.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

saurabhpluto said:


> When are we expecting announcements for new rules invites for this year.
> 
> Will that come along with ITA next week only?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Probably a week after next invitation round.. Can’t predict that mate.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Even 75 pointers have a waiting of 3/4 rounds now a days. 65 pointers will take a lifetime to get invited unless DHA change number of invites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is his occupation pro rata or non? I read it as Electronic Engineer but it is actually Electrical Engineer. For 2334 and 2335, having 75 points means you'll get it in the next round.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kerberos said:


> Is his occupation pro rata or non? I read it as Electronic Engineer but it is actually Electrical Engineer. For 2334 and 2335, having 75 points means you'll get it in the next round.




True! For Electronics Engineer backlog is very low. He may get it in next round or a round after depending on his DOE if he secures 75 points which he is not willing to at the moment.. 
I can only suggest not to delay gaining those 10 extra points if someone has dire desire to move to Aus. Rush is already increasing and cut-off is already sky high. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...cutting-it-on-the-international-stage-2018-6p

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Webpage seems to be accessible only in AU. Can't read it in the U.S. 
What is the article about?


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

*Guidance Needed!*

Guyz newbie here what is the scope and wait time of 263311 and 233411 as I have applied for both 189 and 190 with 70 and 75 respectively?
DOE 16/3/18


----------



## sujithsk (Jul 4, 2018)

*Help reg 189 & 190*

Hey guys,

Newbie here. I've lodged my 189 on March 20th 2018 with 75 points (pte 20) and still waiting for an invite. I've been invited to apply to nsw with 80 points. This expires the end of july 2018

Do you folks recommend waiting for a 189 or go ahead with the 190 nsw?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## samzsydney15 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Any idea about next round, when is it happening ??

Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

190. Because 189 seem to be unpredictable now.


sujithsk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Newbie here. I've lodged my 189 on March 20th 2018 with 75 points (pte 20) and still waiting for an invite. I've been invited to apply to nsw with 80 points. This expires the end of july 2018
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sujithsk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is your occupation? If you are not in a hurry to get your PR, you can wait to see how the first round in this FY goes. And then you can decide based on the trend. Otherwise, go for 190 to get your PR faster.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

sujithsk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Newbie here. I've lodged my 189 on March 20th 2018 with 75 points (pte 20) and still waiting for an invite. I've been invited to apply to nsw with 80 points. This expires the end of july 2018
> 
> ...


Go ahead with 190.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

Ddesai said:


> I did and cleared , First person in Sydney to appear for CCL Hindi.


Hi,

I am willing to share Naati Hindi material and a quick 30 min guidance on exam pattern.
you would need to donate $10 to https://www.unicef.org.au/ to any group and share receipt . Please note I am the first person of first batch to clear Naati in Sydney.


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Did anyone know when would be the next round of invitation and will there be any chances of inviting more in this month?

I have 70 points in 189 and EOI Launch date is Feb 2018, any chances of getting invite by aug 2018?

I will get down to 65 in the end of Aug 2018 due to My Age completing 32 ending aug 2018.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I believe age won't be an issue as when you get ita you shouldn't be more than 32 years 364 days is what my understanding.

Others can confirm.

One of my brothers got ita in 32+ and no points were deducted.


katta.saikrishna said:


> Did anyone know when would be the next round of invitation and will there be any chances of inviting more in this month?
> 
> I have 70 points in 189 and EOI Launch date is Feb 2018, any chances of getting invite by aug 2018?
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello my husband lodge march 2, 2018 189/70 and 190/75 but after his birthday of April 9, 2018 automatic he receive and email for eoi update and he loose 5 points. Now 189/65 and 190/70 only.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

*Congratulations*

I like your gesture of collecting funds towards UNICEF instead for yourself. :clap2:


Ddesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am willing to share Naati Hindi material and a quick 30 min guidance on exam pattern.
> you would need to donate $10 to https://www.unicef.org.au/ to any group and share receipt . Please note I am the first person of first batch to clear Naati in Sydney.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

He turned 32 or 33?


PandaBelle said:


> Hello my husband lodge march 2, 2018 189/70 and 190/75 but after his birthday of April 9, 2018 automatic he receive and email for eoi update and he loose 5 points. Now 189/65 and 190/70 only.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Did anyone know when would be the next round of invitation and will there be any chances of inviting more in this month?
> 
> I have 70 points in 189 and EOI Launch date is Feb 2018, any chances of getting invite by aug 2018?
> 
> ...


Nobody knows unfortunately. We are all waiting to see the trend in the first round of July (next Tuesday). What is your ANZSCO code? The wait is different for each occupation.

Also I believe you will only lose points once you *turn 33*. You are still 32 until August 2019. Can someone please provide a definite answer?


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello turning 33 exactly on april 9 he receive an email that he loose points and eoi updating as well. So sad now we are hoping to get even 489 invitation for 75pts SS by the way his ansco 233211 civil engineer.


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

kerberos said:


> Nobody knows unfortunately. We are all waiting to see the trend in the first round of July (next Tuesday). What is your ANZSCO code? The wait is different for each occupation.
> 
> Also I believe you will only lose points once you *turn 33*. You are still 32 until August 2019. Can someone please provide a definite answer?


Mine is 263111 and my DoB is Aug 16 1985. So I will turn into 33.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Mine is 263111 and my DoB is Aug 16 1985. So I will turn into 33.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


your age will count as 32 years till 15th Aug 2018 meaning you will not be entitled to claim 30 points for age from 16th Aug 2018. Hope it clarifies your doubt. Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*



sujithsk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are certain to get an invite for 189 in july or august max. So wait for 189; only thing is that visa processing time for 190 visa is 3-6 months while for 189 it is 6-9 months. If you are in a hurry then choose 190 else if can wait 2-4 months more then nothing like 189. Its first preference for everyone as it gives you freedom to live and work anywhere in Oz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

goal2019 said:


> your age will count as 32 years till 15th Aug 2018 meaning you will not be entitled to claim 30 points for age from 16th Aug 2018. Hope it clarifies your doubt. Cheers


Yes, I will be loosing 5 points in Aug and so waiting for invitation by this month and not sure if they release fine number of invitations this month.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

What if my birthday is July 25, 1985 and invitation round is also July 25, 2018. 

My sc189 is 75 and sc190 80. Does it affect my chance of getting an ITA on the 2nd round in July? 

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

*Age points*

Need a quick clarification guy, does change in points due to age also matter once the invitation is received and application is lodged?
Or it is relevant only till the ITA stage?


katta.saikrishna said:


> Yes, I will be loosing 5 points in Aug and so waiting for invitation by this month and not sure if they release fine number of invitations this month.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Yes, I will be loosing 5 points in Aug and so waiting for invitation by this month and not sure if they release fine number of invitations this month.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Don't worry boss. I am sure the age is 32 years 364 days to claim 30 points.

I have seen examples unless the rules have changed this year.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello in my opinion if you receive invitation before your bday no loose points but after your bday if you haven’t receive any invitation automatically they will deduct 5pts same as my husband situation. Additional info 25-32 years old no 5pts deduction but if ur turning 33 years old up automatically u will loose 5pts deduction. But try to double check to others here in forum. Thank you 😀


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

ankur_fbd said:


> Need a quick clarification guy, does change in points due to age also matter once the invitation is received and application is lodged?
> Or it is relevant only till the ITA stage?


Until ITA stage only...

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> You are certain to get an invite for 189 in july or august max. So wait for 189; only thing is that visa processing time for 190 visa is 3-6 months while for 189 it is 6-9 months. If you are in a hurry then choose 190 else if can wait 2-4 months more then nothing like 189. Its first preference for everyone as it gives you freedom to live and work anywhere in Oz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if he is an accountant or 26111 or even SE - then not certain


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello in my opinion if you receive invitation before your bday no loose points but after your bday if you haven’t receive any invitation automatically they will deduct 5pts same as my husband situation. Additional info 25-32 years old no 5pts deduction but if ur turning 33 years old up automatically u will loose 5pts deduction. But try to double check to others here in forum. Thank you 😀


correct. yep


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Mine is 263111 and my DoB is Aug 16 1985. So I will turn into 33.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Oh sorry I read it wrong. Then as others have said, you will lose 5 points on August 16 2018.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> You are certain to get an invite for 189 in july or august max. So wait for 189; only thing is that visa processing time for 190 visa is 3-6 months while for 189 it is 6-9 months. If you are in a hurry then choose 190 else if can wait 2-4 months more then nothing like 189. Its first preference for everyone as it gives you freedom to live and work anywhere in Oz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Careful, you don't know his/her profession. In addition, as many old hands here will agree, the system tends to break/err on a regular basis. There is no such thing as a sure-thing when it comes to 189/190.

Re: preference for 189 over 190. If I had an invite for both in my hands, then sure, I'd go for the 189. But if you have a 190, I'd not be so quick to discard it, here's why The vast majority of people will need to be onshore to secure a job. If you think you can realistically get a job offshore, then sure the 189 might appeal. But most will need to fly to a location, find accommodation, register for banks, tax, centrepoint, medicare, etc. to be local for interviews. If you have family, you have limited agility as kids will need to be in school, etc. but even if you're on your own you're not going to want to hop back and forth between Melbourne and Sydney for interviews. They WILL want you local for an interview and you are likely to have quite a few interviews before finding your role. If you're in Sydney, you're unlikely to have much use for your freedom to get a job in Melbourne, and vice versa.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

josef28 said:


> Hello, I have a question. When adding another family member onto my lodged 189 visa application. Will it affect the processing time?


I assume you mean you have a dependent or partner that you marked as not migrating that you now wish to indicate as migrating? My guess would be that it depends on where the application is in the process and who is being added. e.g. you're divorced and a child that was to stay with ex will come with you instead vs. spouse decided to be included in this application rather than wait for partner visa.


----------



## josef28 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello. I have a question. If I already lodged my 189 visa application, and I want to add a another family member. Will the processing time will be affected?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josef28 said:


> Hello. I have a question. If I already lodged my 189 visa application, and I want to add a another family member. Will the processing time will be affected?


Are you sure that you Can add the member ?
Only spouse and children can be added under present rules
One member was able to get a dependent silbling added under some compelling circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josef28 said:


> Hello, I have a question. When adding another family member onto my lodged 189 visa application. Will it affect the processing time?




No signs of such. 

You can add kids and wife only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello turning 33 exactly on april 9 he receive an email that he loose points and eoi updating as well. So sad now we are hoping to get even 489 invitation for 75pts SS by the way his ansco 233211 civil engineer.


Have you updated immitracker.?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello yes we update the eoi and immitracker but then still we loose 5 pts.


----------



## josef28 (Jul 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Are you sure that you Can add the member ?
> Only spouse and children can be added under present rules
> One member was able to get a dependent silbling added under some compelling circumstances
> 
> Cheers


Ah I mean adding a step child onto a current visa application. 
But will the processing time increase, if I've updated my visa application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josef28 said:


> Ah I mean adding a step child onto a current visa application.
> But will the processing time increase, if I've updated my visa application.


Once you have already taken a step, no sense in thinking about it’s consequences 

Hope for the best 

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

*Immitracker?*

Hi, I am new to this forum. What is Immitracker and where can I update it?


Dilpreet786 said:


> Have you updated immitracker.?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. What is Immitracker and where can I update it?


https://myimmitracker.com/en

It is a crowd sourced information on a web protal that helps people analyse and track the application and visa log status. You can create a login and add your case to the list.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

FFacs said:


> Careful, you don't know his/her profession. In addition, as many old hands here will agree, the system tends to break/err on a regular basis. There is no such thing as a sure-thing when it comes to 189/190.
> 
> Re: preference for 189 over 190. If I had an invite for both in my hands, then sure, I'd go for the 189. But if you have a 190, I'd not be so quick to discard it, here's why The vast majority of people will need to be onshore to secure a job. If you think you can realistically get a job offshore, then sure the 189 might appeal. But most will need to fly to a location, find accommodation, register for banks, tax, centrepoint, medicare, etc. to be local for interviews. If you have family, you have limited agility as kids will need to be in school, etc. but even if you're on your own you're not going to want to hop back and forth between Melbourne and Sydney for interviews. They WILL want you local for an interview and you are likely to have quite a few interviews before finding your role. If you're in Sydney, you're unlikely to have much use for your freedom to get a job in Melbourne, and vice versa.


Much food for thought here on 189 vs 190 although technically the location constraints on 190 is only a _moral_ obligation. If one has a NSW 190 and has secured a job in Melbourne they are perfectly free to move. That being said it would be better for everyone and their conscience if people don't game the system. Otherwise we might see new unpleasant regulations on 190 and no one wants that I'm sure.


----------



## Alpesh_b1385 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,

All d best for invitation. I do have below query. can anyone share their of view or any one have face such case.

I have logged EOI on4th Aug-17 with 65 point. Not on 2-Jul-18 My experience increases and now EOI is with 70 points and DOE is 2-Jul-18. on 13-Jul-18 i'll loose 5 points again for my age.

My questions are.

1. If I'll get an invitation on 70 points (which will unlikely) should I apply for visa as within few days My points will again reduces to 65. What will happen if points reduces after visa logged.

2. on 13-Jul-18, My points reduced to 65. will DOE changed to 13-Jul-18 or 4th-Aug-17 (which I initially logged EOI with 65 points). 

Please note: I haven't updated my EOI manually.

Please share your point of view.

Alpesh


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Could anyone please share today`s round details? No. of invites and cut off?

Its very important to know what government`s take on new financial year


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Could anyone please share today`s round details? No. of invites and cut off?
> 
> Its very important to know what government`s take on new financial year


The round is next week.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Mine is 263111 and my DoB is Aug 16 1985. So I will turn into 33.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat. I will be losing 5 age points on 10th of Aug. This leaves me with only 3 rounds in FY 2018-2019 to get an invite. My point toal is 75 with DOE 17th April.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josef28 said:


> Ah I mean adding a step child onto a current visa application.
> 
> But will the processing time increase, if I've updated my visa application.




You may require court documents from biological parent to do that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Alpesh_b1385 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> All d best for invitation. I do have below query. can anyone share their of view or any one have face such case.
> 
> ...




And your anzsco? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpesh_b1385 (Aug 30, 2016)

261313 (software Eng)

Alpesh


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Alpesh_b1385 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> All d best for invitation. I do have below query. can anyone share their of view or any one have face such case.
> 
> ...



Let me try to answer :

1. If you get a 189 invite before 13th July, then your age point doesn't matter. You will get standard 60 days to file your visa application. But in case of 190 the process is a little different as there are 2 stage, Pre-invite and final invite. The age points has to remain valid till the final invite.

2. For any change in points, the DOW will change. So if the points are getting reduced on 13th, your new DOW will automatically become 13th July 2018.

Hope that's clear.


----------



## Alpesh_b1385 (Aug 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> And your anzsco?
> 
> 261313 (software Eng)


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

Engineering Technologist 233914
75 points
DOE: 21.06.2018


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

kerberos said:


> The round is next week.


Could you please let us know how to find out when is next round? How did you predict it is next week?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

imriz said:


> Could you please let us know how to find out when is next round? How did you predict it is next week?


It is held twice a month. This July we have 5 Tuesdays so it should be either yesterday or next week to evenly split the month. Since no one reported any invites yesterday, safe to say it is next Tuesday (midnight Wednesday Canberra time).

Cheers!


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi @kerberos, 

Its actually wednsday not tuesday , ur time of reference is tuesday acc to kuala lampur bt system operates as per canbera (australia) time, i think its because august has 5 wednsday so they planned accordingly so that in july it will happen on 11 and then 25 , moving forward in august it will be on 8 aug and 22 august... 

Thanks


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@imriz you can find the dates here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil 

Bt unfortunately dept updates the dates after the round presently they are showing next invitation round as 20th june 2018

Cheers


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

When do you think i should expect an invite? ISCAH says 2 months for 189. Should i be expecting the invite in and around September? All the details are in my signature.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi @kerberos,
> 
> Its actually wednsday not tuesday , ur time of reference is tuesday acc to kuala lampur bt system operates as per canbera (australia) time, i think its because august has 5 wednsday so they planned accordingly so that in july it will happen on 11 and then 25 , moving forward in august it will be on 8 aug and 22 august...
> 
> Thanks


Yes I mentioned midnight Canberra time. So our friends in India and myself will see it on Tuesday night. I think you're right about the dates otherwise we will have another 3 week gap like in May and all the EOIs will build up again.


----------



## ravisekharn (Jul 4, 2018)

*Ravi Sekhar N*

Hi,

I have submitted by EOI with the below details.

Accountant (General) - 221111
DOE - 14/05/2018

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) - 70 Points
Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) - 80 Points

PTE (A) - 16/02/2018 - L/R/W/S - 81/86/81/90


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Alpesh_b1385 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> All d best for invitation. I do have below query. can anyone share their of view or any one have face such case.
> 
> ...


Once you get invitation, your age points get locked and will not affect your points anymore.


----------



## samzsydney15 (Jan 20, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> How do you have a DOE that is a week in the future? Are you planning to submit your EOI next week?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, under current trends you're looking at about 2 months.




Thanks rocktopus for inputs, DOS was 09/2017. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vsundarraman said:


> When do you think i should expect an invite? ISCAH says 2 months for 189. Should i be expecting the invite in and around September? All the details are in my signature.




Iscah does not know. Watch the rounds... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravisekharn said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As of last trend, chances are low... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravisekharn (Jul 4, 2018)

*Ravi Sekhar N*



andreyx108b said:


> As of last trend, chances are low...
> 
> Thanks for the response. From your experience, could you please let me know, usually how long would it take for my aznsco to be picked for invites?
> 
> ...


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

Code -263111
189 points - 70 
DOE- Feb 2018

What are the chances to get invite? 
I will gain 5 more points this september so my total points for 189 will turn to 75.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

*partner points*



kerberos said:


> It is held twice a month. This July we have 5 Tuesdays so it should be either yesterday or next week to evenly split the month. Since no one reported any invites yesterday, safe to say it is next Tuesday (midnight Wednesday Canberra time).
> 
> Cheers!


Hello Dear
You are Mechanical Engineer and you claimed Partner Skills for ACS (i.e., ICT)
Are you sure this is correct?


----------



## sujithsk (Jul 4, 2018)

Occupation code - 263112


----------



## sujithsk (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry forgot to mention that. My occupation code is 261112


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Add your Processing details, timelines in your Signature, as many of us have it, including me. To add your details to Signature, click on *USER CP* in the menu on the upper part of the page, and then on the left hand side menu, you'll see *Edit Signature*, update that.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Eoi date: 29-11-17
233914 Engineering Technologist
70 points
Visa expiring: June 2019
If they dont increase the numbers, i am out of the game


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

EOI Date : 17/03/2018
Points 60, Job group: 261312
Low Hopes :ranger::confused2:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> EOI Date : 17/03/2018
> Points 60, Job group: 261312
> Low Hopes


Not low hopes
Infact no hopes


No


----------



## nizar12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI on 08/05/2018 for 189 with 75 points for Developer Programmer occupation.

I just realized today that I typed the wrong name for one of companies in my Employment section. However, the rest of the fields are correct (position, country, state, date from/to).

I'm really nervous about updating it now, as I have been waiting since May for an invitation. This position is also related to my nominated occupation. 

Do you think if I changed the company name today I would move back in the queue?
thanks


----------



## Debbie.k (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi 
I submitted my EOI on 19/01/2018
Visa: 189
SOL: Secondary Teacher ANZSCO 241411
Points: 65 (apparently, 43 years old is ancient)
It’s been nearly 6 months and I’ve heard nothing. I just discovered this thread and see my points are on the low end. I am considering updating my EOI to include the 190 visa which will increase my points but reset my EOI date. Which is the better of the two evils? A longer EOI period for only the 189 visa or a shorter EOI period including both options?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Much food for thought here on 189 vs 190 although technically the location constraints on 190 is only a _moral_ obligation. If one has a NSW 190 and has secured a job in Melbourne they are perfectly free to move. That being said it would be better for everyone and their conscience if people don't game the system. Otherwise we might see new unpleasant regulations on 190 and no one wants that I'm sure.


Careful here though... The location constraint is a visa condition and not just a moral obligation.
Someone working/living in a state that is not their 190 sponsoring state is legally breaching their visa conditions, and this is enough ground to get the visa cancelled should they get caught.

I would definitely not recommend trying that.



> Your obligations:
> If you are granted this visa, your nominating state or territory might require you to:
> 
> - live in the nominating state or territory for a specified minimum time
> ...


Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/190/the-visa-your-obligations.aspx


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> EOI Date : 17/03/2018
> Points 60, Job group: 261312
> Low Hopes :ranger::confused2:


Get you PTE scores up bro! You're almost there!:fingerscrossed: Good luck!


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

nizar12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 08/05/2018 for 189 with 75 points for Developer Programmer occupation.
> 
> ...




If it does not impact your points the DOE should remain same and you will not move back in queue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Debbie.k said:


> Hi
> I submitted my EOI on 19/01/2018
> Visa: 189
> SOL: Secondary Teacher ANZSCO 241411
> ...


Leave the 189 untouched 

Launch a new EOI for 190

Most members prefer to anyways have separate EOIs for 189 and each state they apply for
Better control over invites 

Cheers


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Careful here though... The location constraint is a visa condition and not just a moral obligation.
> Someone working/living in a state that is not their 190 sponsoring state is legally breaching their visa conditions, and this is enough ground to get the visa cancelled should they get caught.
> 
> I would definitely not recommend trying that.
> ...


Heard it from the horse's mouth aka MARA agent and lawyer. It is not like they put a tracking collar on you once you arrive. Of course I wouldn't recommend trying it either. No sense making them crack down on it and making life harder.

Some further reading:



> First of all, subclass 190 visa is a permanent visa. The moment you obtain it, you have the right to remain in the country as long as you want. Even if you choose to leave the sponsoring state, the agreement to live in such a state is not going to affect the status of your visa. In other words, even if you have signed the agreement to remain in the concerned state, you are not obliged to abide by it.


https://nowakmigration.com.au/moving-states-on-190-visa/



> Moving States
> 
> It is important to understand that the commitment you made to your sponsor State is not a legal obligation, but a moral one, where you made a promise to live and work in your sponsor State for a minimum of 2 years. Many people, rightly or wrongly, never set one foot in the sponsor State because the 190 visa is a national visa which gives the visa holder living and working rights nationwide.
> 
> As your obligation is a moral one, your sponsor State cannot stop you from moving interstate and there will not be a strike against your name should you choose to leave your sponsor State. However, it is important to understand that case officers will retrieve and consider all your current visa information when considering the outcome of any future visa applications you make.


https://www.pathwaylawyers.com/news...i-need-to-stay-in-the-state-that-sponsored-me

Of course nothing is without consequence... I have no intention of deliberately leaving NSW if they sponsor me but sometimes life happens. I like a clear conscience


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

mzk said:


> Hello Dear
> You are Mechanical Engineer and you claimed Partner Skills for ACS (i.e., ICT)
> Are you sure this is correct?


Yes. Actually I am a developer so I am the partner. I got my positive assessment from ACS and claimed partner points. Is something wrong with it? I am using a MARA agent anyway.


----------



## sujithsk (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Is it mandatory for the spouse passport(wife) to contain the husband's name?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

sujithsk said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Is it mandatory for the spouse passport(wife) to contain the husband's name?


Sorry but is it normal for a passport to contain a spouse's name? Mine doesn't.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Heard it from the horse's mouth aka MARA agent and lawyer. It is not like they put a tracking collar on you once you arrive. Of course I wouldn't recommend trying it either. No sense making them crack down on it and making life harder.


Of course they don't track your every movements. And for everyone that gets caught, there are hundreds that get through. It's like the ATO not able to track literally all undeclared income. But it only takes once, and your whole life could be turned around - especially when it comes to immigration.

Anyway, I will leave it up to each to decide whether it's a risk worth taking.


----------



## new_guy (Sep 11, 2017)

kerberos said:


> sujithsk said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


Its not required as long as you have a marriage certificate to show the relationship.
Mine did not.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Of course they don't track your every movements. And for everyone person that gets caught, there are hundreds that get through. It's like the ATO not able to track literally all undeclared income. But it only takes once, and your whole life could be turned around - especially when it comes to immigration.
> 
> Anyway, I will leave it up to each to decide whether it's a risk worth taking.


I edited the post with some links. Do take a look. There will be people who would take advantage of the fact that NSW is being more generous than the other states so I have mixed feelings on spreading this around.

EDIT:

Never mind I'll copy it here. As I said, I like a clear conscience  also citizenship is hard enough without having to explain the breach of 190 conditions.

Some further reading:



> First of all, subclass 190 visa is a permanent visa. The moment you obtain it, you have the right to remain in the country as long as you want. Even if you choose to leave the sponsoring state, the agreement to live in such a state is not going to affect the status of your visa. In other words, even if you have signed the agreement to remain in the concerned state, you are not obliged to abide by it.


https://nowakmigration.com.au/moving-states-on-190-visa/



> Moving States
> 
> It is important to understand that the commitment you made to your sponsor State is not a legal obligation, but a moral one, where you made a promise to live and work in your sponsor State for a minimum of 2 years. Many people, rightly or wrongly, never set one foot in the sponsor State because the 190 visa is a national visa which gives the visa holder living and working rights nationwide.
> 
> As your obligation is a moral one, your sponsor State cannot stop you from moving interstate and there will not be a strike against your name should you choose to leave your sponsor State. However, it is important to understand that case officers will retrieve and consider all your current visa information when considering the outcome of any future visa applications you make.


https://www.pathwaylawyers.com/news...i-need-to-stay-in-the-state-that-sponsored-me

Basically nothing will happen on the 190 by moving states *but* future visa (maybe RRV?)/citizenship might be affected and your conscience will be heavy. In the future it might even become a legal issue. So like you said, to each their own. If anything communicate with the state instead of just packing up and leaving.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kerberos said:


> I edited the post with some links. Do take a look. There will be people who would take advantage of the fact that NSW is being more generous than the other states so I have mixed feelings on spreading this around.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, very informative. 

Yeah, citizenship implication is a good enough reason for me not to mess around with that!


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys, I hope I’m wrong about this (and believe me I want to be wrong) but couple of migration agents I’ve spoken to seem to think the invitations might still be at 300 in the new financial year. At least for a couple of months. They were expecting changes to the migration programme which wasn’t introduced. Again, they may be wrong but nothing is a given these days. I'm not trying to worry anyone but I want to find out if any of you heard the same ?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys, I hope I’m wrong about this (and believe me I want to be wrong) but couple of migration agents I’ve spoken to seem to think the invitations might still be at 300 in the new financial year. At least for a couple of months. They were expecting changes to the migration programme which wasn’t introduced. Again, they may be wrong but nothing is a given these days. I'm not trying to worry anyone but I want to find out if any of you heard the same ?


There is nothing indicating the number of invite should increase. This is just what everyone wishes. If anything, current political climate actually points to the opposite.

But let's wait and see :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys, I hope I’m wrong about this (and believe me I want to be wrong) but couple of migration agents I’ve spoken to seem to think the invitations might still be at 300 in the new financial year. At least for a couple of months. They were expecting changes to the migration programme which wasn’t introduced. Again, they may be wrong but nothing is a given these days. I'm not trying to worry anyone but I want to find out if any of you heard the same ?


migration agents don't know anything based on my experience!


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

The anticipation for the coming round is crazy. This will decide the fate of all 70 pointers !


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

More than the anticipation of invitation I am curious to know about new rules and quotas


************ said:


> The anticipation for the coming round is crazy. This will decide the fate of all 70 pointers !


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Thanks mate, very informative.
> 
> Yeah, citizenship implication is a good enough reason for me not to mess around with that!


Welcome! Indeed, I read even speeding fines can impact citizenship on SBS AU. I got one in Melbourne when I was studying, going 63 in a 60 zone despite cruise control. An expensive few hundred bucks lesson.



************ said:


> The anticipation for the coming round is crazy. This will decide the fate of all 70 pointers !


So true... I am one of the 70 pointers from 2017 waiting with bated breath for the next round... 

By the way, I love butter chicken. Melbourne had good ones.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi All,

Please advice me on this. Will changing the occupation in EOI , change the DOE?? I have been waiting since last nov with job - engineer technologist and 70 pts. I'm really worrying about current trend as I can't see any good news so far. I'm a civil engineer. So i thought of doing my assessment again since I have no way to increase my points. Please advice me on this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Alpesh_b1385 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > And your anzsco?
> ...


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine is the sane issue but unfortunately i have to stay with Engineering technologist 
DOE: 29 NOV 17
70 POINTS

Whats your DOE?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advice me on this. Will changing the occupation in EOI , change the DOE?? I have been waiting since last nov with job - engineer technologist and 70 pts. I'm really worrying about current trend as I can't see any good news so far. I'm a civil engineer. So i thought of doing my assessment again since I have no way to increase my points. Please advice me on this.



Mine is the same issue but unfortunately i have to stay with Engineering technologist DOE: 29 NOV 17 70 POINTS
Whats your DOE?


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Mine is the same issue but unfortunately i have to stay with Engineering technologist DOE: 29 NOV 17 70 POINTS
> Whats your DOE?


DOE is 28th of Nov mate.. What do ur agent says? I'm desperately waiting to see until the increase the number. But when I read this thread it breaks my heart with no hopes.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is the same issue but unfortunately i have to stay with Engineering technologist DOE: 29 NOV 17 70 POINTS
> ...


Agents wont know infact no one knows what will be happening now. 
Just hope for the best thats all we can do.
I personally believe there should be increase in numbers as the last month's confirmed the migration intake to remain 190000 or a bit less.
They made few changes with skilled visa such as minimum requirement is now 65.

Reducing the numbers for next FY would have been worse news but nothing been saud abt numbers
So let see. 
If they increase the numbers, we are not far away


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nickshan82 said:


> DOE is 28th of Nov mate.. What do ur agent says? I'm desperately waiting to see until the increase the number. But when I read this thread it breaks my heart with no hopes.




Thing is if they keep inviting 9-13 people for ET then no chance for 70 pointers. But if invitation number increase to 50 per round then you will get an invite in 3rd/4th round maybe in august as all 70 pointers till oct month are cleared. So if normal invites began to come then you will surely get it as only one month waiting/queue is in front of you. However its all assumption. So just wait and see what first round will bring. If you go for re-assessment you again have to submit cdr and 1400$ fee. And there is not a surety that you will get assessed as a civil engineer. One option for you maybe that if you have 5 years of total exp you can apply for victoria 190 subclass as they accept ET with civil and mechanical background.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Thing is if they keep inviting 9-13 people for ET then no chance for 70 pointers. But if invitation number increase to 50 per round then you will get an invite in 3rd/4th round maybe in august as all 70 pointers till oct month are cleared. So if normal invites began to come then you will surely get it as only one month waiting/queue is in front of you. However its all assumption. So just wait and see what first round will bring. If you go for re-assessment you again have to submit cdr and 1400$ fee. And there is not a surety that you will get assessed as a civil engineer. One option for you maybe that if you have 5 years of total exp you can apply for victoria 190 subclass as they accept ET with civil and mechanical background.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its true bro. Due to one issue in one episode and not giving proper feedback made me a engineer technologist. Its a very small mistake and something wrong done by our agent ignorantly. Why do u think that I wont be assessed as a civil engineer again? Are they checking previous records? Yeh I have to write new episodes. But I have no hope now as they don't give any clue in increasing the number. So I will try my last chance, though it requires money and effort, nothing else i can do. But untill 11th July I will wait and see.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Thing is if they keep inviting 9-13 people for ET then no chance for 70 pointers. But if invitation number increase to 50 per round then you will get an invite in 3rd/4th round maybe in august as all 70 pointers till oct month are cleared. So if normal invites began to come then you will surely get it as only one month waiting/queue is in front of you. However its all assumption. So just wait and see what first round will bring. If you go for re-assessment you again have to submit cdr and 1400$ fee. And there is not a surety that you will get assessed as a civil engineer. One option for you maybe that if you have 5 years of total exp you can apply for victoria 190 subclass as they accept ET with civil and mechanical background.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied for VIC last april. They rejected mine without any proper reason. This is the whole mail I got I just removed my reference numbers only. 

""
Following a review of the application, we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your client’s application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on their ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,


§ demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria,

§ the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation.


Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.


The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 


While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.



Your client is entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and your client meets any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au."


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nickshan82 said:


> Its true bro. Due to one issue in one episode and not giving proper feedback made me a engineer technologist. Its a very small mistake and something wrong done by our agent ignorantly. Why do u think that I wont be assessed as a civil engineer again? Are they checking previous records? Yeh I have to write new episodes. But I have no hope now as they don't give any clue in increasing the number. So I will try my last chance, though it requires money and effort, nothing else i can do. But untill 11th July I will wait and see.




But even if you made a mistake in one of the career episode and you applied for civil engineer then assessor will come back and communicate with you that either submit that episode again or accept assessment as ET. You could have made changes in your cdr at that time also. Same happened with me as i applied for electronics engineer but assessor came back to me asking either resubmit one of your episode or accept ET. So i accepted ET as outcome as i could not make cdr again. You can surely get +ve outcome as a civil engineer if you resubmit complete cdr process. Wait for 2-3 rounds and then decide what your next course of action should be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> But even if you made a mistake in one of the career episode and you applied for civil engineer then assessor will come back and communicate with you that either submit that episode again or accept assessment as ET. You could have made changes in your cdr at that time also. Same happened with me as i applied for electronics engineer but assessor came back to me asking either resubmit one of your episode or accept ET. So i accepted ET as outcome as i could not make cdr again. You can surely get +ve outcome as a civil engineer if you resubmit complete cdr process. Wait for 2-3 rounds and then decide what your next course of action should be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ye true. assessor asked me to write that episode or accept that. Unluckily without asking me our agent has accepted ET. That's fate bro. Since he thought we can go ahead with ET. I have been in field for 6 years and no doubt about my skills. They asked me to write more about a technical thing and I didn't have the chance to write it. Later we asked for a informal review and it also didn't succeed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> DOE is 28th of Nov mate.. What do ur agent says? I'm desperately waiting to see until the increase the number. But when I read this thread it breaks my heart with no hopes.


Agent's dont know themselves...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Thing is if they keep inviting 9-13 people for ET then no chance for 70 pointers. But if invitation number increase to 50 per round then you will get an invite in 3rd/4th round maybe in august as all 70 pointers till oct month are cleared. So if normal invites began to come then you will surely get it as only one month waiting/queue is in front of you. However its all assumption. So just wait and see what first round will bring. If you go for re-assessment you again have to submit cdr and 1400$ fee. And there is not a surety that you will get assessed as a civil engineer. One option for you maybe that if you have 5 years of total exp you can apply for victoria 190 subclass as they accept ET with civil and mechanical background.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should increase, look, what the point of having a quota in place if not using them? Its just strange and it should not happen.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> It should increase, look, what the point of having a quota in place if not using them? Its just strange and it should not happen.




We all are hoping/praying/waiting for invites to increase otherwise people like me with 70 pointes do not stand a chance. Lets see what the next round will bring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advice me on this. Will changing the occupation in EOI , change the DOE?? I have been waiting since last nov with job - engineer technologist and 70 pts. I'm really worrying about current trend as I can't see any good news so far. I'm a civil engineer. So i thought of doing my assessment again since I have no way to increase my points. Please advice me on this.




As far as I know, changing occupation doesn't change your DOE. I have changed my Occupation 254499 to 254421, and it didn't change my DOE. Some seniors had also advised me that changing occupations or personal details won't change DOE. It gets changed when your total points are increasing or decreasing.

But you have to keep 1 thing in your mind that, skills assessment date of your new occupation will be later date than your DOE. For example your DOE is of 01/05/2017 but your new nominated occupation's skill assessment is of 01/05/2018. It seems like you are claiming a DOE of a period when your skill assessment wasn't completed. It seems like you are doing some fraud. But actually you were not doing any. So, what I suggest you to do is, keep all the copies of your previous assessment reports and provide to visa case officer in future if he asks explanation regarding earliest DOE. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> We all are hoping/praying/waiting for invites to increase otherwise people like me with 70 pointes do not stand a chance. Lets see what the next round will bring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeh bro i also hope so.. Will the government play with us? I'm really depressed about the current trend. Atleast they should be transparent and let us know about their plans without wasting out money and time.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> As far as I know, changing occupation doesn't change your DOE. I have changed my Occupation 254499 to 254421, and it didn't change my DOE. Some seniors had also advised me that changing occupations or personal details won't change DOE. It gets changed when your total points are increasing or decreasing.
> 
> But you have to keep 1 thing in your mind that, skills assessment date of your new occupation will be later date than your DOE. For example your DOE is of 01/05/2017 but your new nominated occupation's skill assessment is of 01/05/2018. It seems like you are claiming a DOE of a period when your skill assessment wasn't completed. It seems like you are doing some fraud. But actually you were not doing any. So, what I suggest you to do is, keep all the copies of your previous assessment reports and provide to visa case officer in future if he asks explanation regarding earliest DOE.
> 
> ...


Will they reject my visa in a case like that if I change my job to civil eng when i get that title?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Agent's dont know themselves...


All they can do is predict based on data like the rest of us and ISCAH. 

My agent did tell me that 65 points is ok because I would just have a longer wait  maybe he meant waiting for an eternity.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kerberos said:


> All they can do is predict based on data like the rest of us and ISCAH.
> 
> 
> 
> My agent did tell me that 65 points is ok because I would just have a longer wait  maybe he meant waiting for an eternity.




We can estimate roughly number of applicants with what points are in queue when we have decent sample


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Will they reject my visa in a case like that if I change my job to civil eng when i get that title?




Nah mate. They cannot reject your Visa. You will have all the genuine proofs to claim that DOE, so don't worry. I have seen some accountant people changed their occupations to auditor to get invitation and they were successful. Just one thing to worry that how will case offer handle this, but at the end it will be alright. I am doing the same with no stress!! Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Nah mate. They cannot reject your Visa. You will have all the genuine proofs to claim that DOE, so don't worry. I have seen some accountant people changed their occupations to auditor to get invitation and they were successful. Just one thing to worry that how will case offer handle this, but at the end it will be alright. I am doing the same with no stress!! Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Thanks mate




No worries mate. Do everything what gives you PR. Civil engineering is on non pro rata, whereas engineering technologist is in pro-rata. As soon as invitations caps get increased, non pros will move very fast, however, pro rata has limitations. So, couple of thousands dollars don't matter in future if it gives you PR. You can get professional help to do CDR in some price, which will guarantee you to get civil engineering assessment from engineering Australia. Don't play easily in this tough period.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> No worries mate. Do everything what gives you PR. Civil engineering is on non pro rata, whereas engineering technologist is in pro-rata. As soon as invitations caps get increased, non pros will move very fast, however, pro rata has limitations. So, couple of thousands dollars don't matter in future if it gives you PR. You can get professional help to do CDR in some price, which will guarantee you to get civil engineering assessment from engineering Australia. Don't play easily in this tough period.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


yeh true bro. Thanks


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> We can estimate roughly number of applicants with what points are in queue when we have decent sample
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I thought I mentioned that - with things like Immitracker. Maybe I should have quoted the person you were replying to instead.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Nah mate. They cannot reject your Visa. You will have all the genuine proofs to claim that DOE, so don't worry. I have seen some accountant people changed their occupations to auditor to get invitation and they were successful. Just one thing to worry that how will case offer handle this, but at the end it will be alright. I am doing the same with no stress!! Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Accountant to Auditor? How? Did they also get a new assessment from CPAA? 
CPAA Assessments already contain the code for 221111 accountants.

____________________
ANZSCO Code : 221111 Accountant (General)

PTEA: First attempt, All 90 May 15, 2018 (lucky me!) :thumb:

CPAA Assessment Submitted: May 31, 2018
CPAA Assessment Outcome: June 18, 2018 (Positive)

EOI Submitted: June 18, 2018 80 Points SC 189
Invite::fingerscrossed: :ranger:


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks to PTE im now 75p, good luck to all of us!


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

*Which state should I choose for 190*

HI Everyone,
Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 category with 80 points.
What are my chances to get the invitation in both categories and how soon can I get?
Here are my details:

261313: software engg:
EOI Update ( 189 points: 75, 190 points: 80[Queensland]):4/07/2018:fingerscrossed:
PTE score:: s w r l: 90 87 89 82.[5th attempt]:4/07/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kerberos said:


> Yes, I thought I mentioned that - with things like Immitracker. Maybe I should have quoted the person you were replying to instead.




Yes, for some anzsco codes tracker has a decent sample... unfortunately not for all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

molaboy said:


> thanks to PTE im now 75p, good luck to all of us!




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nikhil kumar said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 category with 80 points.
> 
> ...




You will get sc189 relatively soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> Will they reject my visa in a case like that if I change my job to civil eng when i get that title?




Nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

EOI 29-11-17
ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST 
70 POINTS
ONSHORE

What are my chances? 
Seems like everything is going to get even more difficult.
Looking forward for 1st round on 11 July which is going to decide our future


----------



## nizar12 (Jun 18, 2018)

nizar12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 08/05/2018 for 189 with 75 points for Developer Programmer occupation.
> 
> ...


Should I go ahead and change the name of the company if it doesn't affect my points?
Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nizar12 said:


> Should I go ahead and change the name of the company if it doesn't affect my points?
> Thanks,


It should be fine, many have updated other details which do not impact the points and DOE remained the same.


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

nizar12 said:


> Should I go ahead and change the name of the company if it doesn't affect my points?
> Thanks,


Yes, as long as it doesn't update the point, you can make any change to EOI and DOE will not change. I made a change recently to my employment details and DOE remained the same.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi all,

Can anyone please shed some light on the below:

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.

I have 2 EOI's one is 489 (Family sponsored) - 85 points and 189 - 75 points.

Official 6th June round results show that there were 2 invited for 85 points for 489 and there were 28 invitations for 189. 

What are the chances of getting 489? Will i only get it if all 85 pointers in 2613 occupation are invited? 

Can anyone explain the scenario/ how it works?

I know this may be irrelevant here, but someone might have an idea.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Where do we check the doe?


foios said:


> Yes, as long as it doesn't update the point, you can make any change to EOI and DOE will not change. I made a change recently to my employment details and DOE remained the same.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Where do we check the doe?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



You can check it in the skillselect account - print points breakdown. It will show you the DOE.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I also missed to put employment that ACS had deducted.

Is it required to put that information in eoi


foios said:


> You can check it in the skillselect account - print points breakdown. It will show you the DOE.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> I also missed to put employment that ACS had deducted.
> 
> Is it required to put that information in eoi
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes, you need to add it and then mark it as non relevant.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> EOI 29-11-17
> ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST
> 70 POINTS
> ONSHORE
> ...


me too. same marks same doe for same occupation.


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

mailgrvc said:


> I am in the same boat. I will be losing 5 age points on 10th of Aug. This leaves me with only 3 rounds in FY 2018-2019 to get an invite. My point toal is 75 with DOE 17th April.


When did you launch your EOI?

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

katta.saikrishna said:


> When did you launch your EOI?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Its mentioned in my last response as well as in my signature. My DOE is 17th April for 189 and 18th April for 190 NSW and VIC.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mailgrvc said:


> Its mentioned in my last response as well as in my signature. My DOE is 17th April for 189 and 18th April for 190 NSW and VIC.


in mobile view and apps signatures are not visible usually...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> I also missed to put employment that ACS had deducted.
> 
> Is it required to put that information in eoi
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


some put and some not as per observation, better to put it and mark as non relevant.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Please I need a candid advise.I applied for 489 visa with South Australia state nomination .However, I got Victoria 190 state nomination this morning.Kindly advise if it is possible to switch my visa application from 489 to 190.Please,kindly advise.I am highly in sore straight. Knowing fully well that 190 visa supersedes 489 a whole lot.Please help me


y
@ newbenz. Pls I need ur honest advice.n others


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> y
> @ newbenz. Pls I need ur honest advice.n others


Looks like you have posted this question in so many threads, you are unable to keep track of the replies

I have already replied once and would not like to reply again.
Search my reply in one of the other threads you have posted this question 

Cheers


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> me too. same marks same doe for same occupation.


hi..thought only need past 10 years work experiences...more than 10 years ago is not required, correct?


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, When I can expect invitation for EOI lodged on 5th of May for registered nurse with 70 points under 189. When will be the next round for invitations. Thanks


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, When I can expect invitation for EOI lodged on 5th of May for registered nurse with 70 points under 189. When will be the next round for invitations. Thanks


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Lovegill said:


> Hi everyone, When I can expect invitation for EOI lodged on 5th of May for registered nurse with 70 points under 189. When will be the next round for invitations. Thanks


The next round of invitations should be on Wednesday 11 July 2018.

When you will be invited depends on how many EOIs are waiting in the queue, how many people they invite per round and the percentage of non pro-rata EOIs invited. It could be anything from a couple of months to never. I will illustrate why:

In the best case scenario, assuming there are fewer than 2000 non pro-rata EOIs with 70 points, they invite 1000 people per round and 50% of those are non pro-rata, you might get an invite within 4 rounds. However, assuming there are over 3000 non pro-rata EOIs with 70 points, they keep inviting just 300 people per round and only 20% of those are non pro-rata, it would take 50 rounds. As there are only 24 rounds per year it would take over 2 years to be at the top of the queue. As your EOI expires after 2 years you would not get an invite.

We will only know how many invites are going out after the next round is done so until then nobody can give you an estimate.

My advice would be to lodge an EOI for the 190 state nomination for whichever state you are interested in. This would give you better chances, especially in NSW. Nurses have the highest occupational ceiling of all and they only filled around 4% of it in the last financial year through the 189 program. That means that your chances of getting invited quickly are very high, regardless of points.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

kiwifruit said:


> The next round of invitations should be on Wednesday 11 July 2018.
> 
> When you will be invited depends on how many EOIs are waiting in the queue, how many people they invite per round and the percentage of non pro-rata EOIs invited. It could be anything from a couple of months to never. I will illustrate why:
> 
> ...


I thought SC 190 they have stopped considering new EOI?

Also what if one gets the invite for SC 190 and given a timeframe to apply. He doesn't stands a chance to apply for SC 189. 

Also, what are the chances of converting your visa from SC 190 to applicable to all states once you land up in Australia.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

saurabhpluto said:


> I thought SC 190 they have stopped considering new EOI?
> 
> Also what if one gets the invite for SC 190 and given a timeframe to apply. He doesn't stands a chance to apply for SC 189.
> 
> Also, what are the chances of converting your visa from SC 190 to applicable to all states once you land up in Australia.


The 190 program is only temporarily closed for NSW. It will probably restart in August. It reopened in most other states this week and invitations have gone out already.

If you get an invitation for SC190 you do have a timeframe to apply, same as you do for the SC189. If you don't apply within that window you lose your chance.

You can't convert your 190 visa to apply to all states. It's meant to be for one only. However, your obligation to work in that particular state lasts for just 2 years. After that you can work wherever you like. This is a permanent visa with the same rights as the 189 that allows you to work anywhere within the state that nominates you, including big cities like Sydney or Melbourne, and that's where most people go to look for a job anyway. 

If you have separate EOIs for the 189 and the 190 you can get invited for both. If you got invited to apply for the 190 and while it was being processed you then got an invite for the 189, you could withdraw your application for the 190 and pay a second lot of fees to go for the 189 instead.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

kiwifruit said:


> The 190 program is only temporarily closed for NSW. It will probably restart in August. It reopened in most other states this week and invitations have gone out already.
> 
> If you get an invitation for SC190 you do have a timeframe to apply, same as you do for the SC189. If you don't apply within that window you lose your chance.
> 
> ...


Nice explanation. Clarified a lot of things.

One query: what is the criteria of picking up applications in SC 190. I heard it is not points. Is it random?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

When you say withdraw your application. Is that after lodgements. Do we get put fees back?


kiwifruit said:


> The 190 program is only temporarily closed for NSW. It will probably restart in August. It reopened in most other states this week and invitations have gone out already.
> 
> If you get an invitation for SC190 you do have a timeframe to apply, same as you do for the SC189. If you don't apply within that window you lose your chance.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Lovegill said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, When I can expect invitation for EOI lodged on 5th of May for registered nurse with 70 points under 189. When will be the next round for invitations. Thanks
> ...


Thanks for your reply


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Nice explanation. Clarified a lot of things.
> 
> One query: what is the criteria of picking up applications in SC 190. I heard it is not points. Is it random?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




It’s different for each state. For example, VIC values people with experience more compared to NSW. You have to go to each state’s website to find out more



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaheer708 (Dec 19, 2017)

233914 Engineering Technologist 
EOI submitted on 30-Jun-18 (DOE same)
SC189 75 Points
SC 190 NSW 80 Points 

Points breakdown:
Age : 30
Education: 15
Experience : 10 
PTE: 20

What are my chances to secure invitation? 

Thanks


----------



## countrycola (Jun 20, 2018)

*Please Advise*

Hello, I lodged my 189 EOI this February 2018 but it's not going well. 

I updated my EOI to include 190 for NSW just this May 2018, but since the state closed a little after I updated, I may wait a little longer for that path to bear fruit. 

My points for 189 is just 65, with 190 65+5. 
Age 30 
English 10
Degree 15
Work 10 (occupational therapist)

I am considering my options: 
1. Take another IELTS exam, or try PTE for the first time (which doesn't look any easier than IELTS, or maybe because I'm just new to it). However, the fees for paying repeat exams are already taking a toll on my finances. 

2. Lodge another EOI to include any state (which I just did a while ago). Tasmania wouldn't be so bad, right..?

3. Wait for next August because I would be working 8 years then and would get another 5 points for work experience

4. Find someone to marry with suitable points as well and get another 5 points (this may take a while)

5. Just apply to another country which could be easier (like somewhere in UAE)



Trying to problem solve and find humor in my situation. Would like to hear from you guys. Thank you so much


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

countrycola said:


> Hello, I lodged my 189 EOI this February 2018 but it's not going well.
> 
> I updated my EOI to include 190 for NSW just this May 2018, but since the state closed a little after I updated, I may wait a little longer for that path to bear fruit.
> 
> ...


I think PTE is the best and easiest option and its not much difficult. You will gain 10 points. 
Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

countrycola said:


> Hello, I lodged my 189 EOI this February 2018 but it's not going well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Option 1 and 3. With 80 points you will get invited right away. As others have pointed out, go for PTE. Getting 8+ in IELTS is more difficult compared to 79+ in PTE.

Option 2 would work too if you are happy to stay in a particular state for 2 years.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

zaheer708 said:


> 233914 Engineering Technologist
> EOI submitted on 30-Jun-18 (DOE same)
> SC189 75 Points
> SC 190 NSW 80 Points
> ...




Very good chance. You should get invited in the first few rounds.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

foxes said:


> Option 1 and 3. With 80 points you will get invited right away. As others have pointed out, go for PTE. Getting 8+ in IELTS is more difficult compared to 79+ in PTE.
> 
> Option 2 would work too if you are happy to stay in a particular state for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Moreover 190 grant is quicker than 189. Applications lodged under 189 takes around 7-8 months or more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

saurabhpluto said:


> Nice explanation. Clarified a lot of things.
> 
> One query: what is the criteria of picking up applications in SC 190. I heard it is not points. Is it random?


I'm glad you found my answer useful 

The selection process is not random. Each state has their own rules but it's competitive. To start with you need a minimum of 65 points, but you get 5 for state nomination so you can apply with 60, which is no longer possible for the 189. Your occupation needs to be on the priority list for that particular state and this is different for each of them.

In Victoria there are extra requirements for certain occupations, like a minimum of 10 points for English ability and minimum of 2 to 5 years of working experience.

In NSW candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.

This means that NSW will look at the occupations they need the most first and invite the people with the best scores amongst them. If they have the same total points they will choose the ones with the highest English score and if that is also equal then they will select the ones with the most years of working experience. If everything is equal they will take into account the date when the EOI was submitted.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Great.

By English score you mean actual scores like sectionals and overall pte/ielts score or just the dibp one 10 and 20


kiwifruit said:


> I'm glad you found my answer useful
> 
> The selection process is not random. Each state has their own rules but it's competitive. To start with you need a minimum of 65 points, but you get 5 for state nomination so you can apply with 60, which is no longer possible for the 189. Your occupation needs to be on the priority list for that particular state and this is different for each of them.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

saurabhpluto said:


> When you say withdraw your application. Is that after lodgements. Do we get put fees back?


If you withdraw your application after applying for a visa you will most likely lose any fees you have already paid. They can't be transferred to another visa.

If you receive an invitation to apply for the SC190 (after the state has approved your nomination) you have 60 days to lodge your application. You can wait during those 60 days to see if you get invited to apply for the SC189 and if you do, just apply for it.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

saurabhpluto said:


> Great.
> 
> By English score you mean actual scores like sectionals and overall pte/ielts score or just the dibp one 10 and 20


In NSW they look at the DIBP score (0, 10 or 20) whereas in Victoria they have specific scores for each skill. For example, teachers need a higher score in listening and speaking skills than in reading and writing.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok mine is business analyst with a perfect pte 90 in all sections.

I thought there would be some incentive for that. But doesn't seem to be.


kiwifruit said:


> In NSW they look at the DIBP score (0, 10 or 20) whereas in Victoria they have specific scores for each skill. For example, teachers need a higher score in listening and speaking skills than in reading and writing.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have 190 NSW nomination and I am still waiting for my invitation for 189 with 70 points and EOI applied on 7th march under233211 category.I am currently working with canberra metro under a contract for 6 months (Till december)with chance to extend .If i accept 190 NSW state nomination(last date to submit documents is 13 july) then i have leave that job when contract will finish. I have work visa till september 2019.What should i do?Please advise?
Should i wait for 189 or apply visa for 190 NSW?
Thanks
Virender


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 190 NSW nomination and I am still waiting for my invitation for 189 with 70 points and EOI applied on 7th march under233211 category.I am currently working with canberra metro under a contract for 6 months (Till december)with chance to extend .If i accept 190 NSW state nomination(last date to submit documents is 13 july) then i have leave that job when contract will finish. I have work visa till september 2019.What should i do?Please advise?
> Should i wait for 189 or apply visa for 190 NSW?
> ...


If I were in your shoes I would go ahead and submit an application for 190 NSW. There is no point waiting for the 189 invite, especially if you have a viable option. Also in this day and age, you should consider yourself lucky getting a 190 nomination from NSW, as I know for sure folks with 70 pts in various professions have been waiting for long. BTW, I thought that NSW has stopped sending nomination emails since June...when did you receive your nomination email? 

Also, a thought to ponder...Your wait for the 189 invite would mean clogging up the 189 EOI backlog and potentially wasting another person's opportunity in the same pool. Once you receive your 190 ITA, please withdraw the 189 EOI and help to clear up the EOI backlog.


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi
Thanks for your advise.I received 190 nomination on 13th May with 75 points and my EOI date of effect was 7th march 2018 .
189 70 points
190 75 points
233211( civil engineering)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> If I were in your shoes I would go ahead and submit an application for 190 NSW. There is no point waiting for the 189 invite, especially if you have a viable option. Also in this day and age, you should consider yourself lucky getting a 190 nomination from NSW, as I know for sure folks with 70 pts in various professions have been waiting for long. BTW, I thought that NSW has stopped sending nomination emails since June...when did you receive your nomination email?
> 
> Also, a thought to ponder...Your wait for the 189 invite would mean clogging up the 189 EOI backlog and potentially wasting another person's opportunity in the same pool. Once you receive your 190 ITA, please withdraw the 189 EOI and help to clear up the EOI backlog.


Agree with this partially
Apply for the NSW SS undoubtedly 

However, after getting the final invite from NSW , wait for 55 days and see if you get the 189 invite
Don’t be in a rush to submit the 190 application and fees
You never know how the scene will unfold for 189 in the new FY and you may get the 189 invite, which is important in your case 

Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 190 NSW nomination and I am still waiting for my invitation for 189 with 70 points and EOI applied on 7th march under233211 category.I am currently working with canberra metro under a contract for 6 months (Till december)with chance to extend .If i accept 190 NSW state nomination(last date to submit documents is 13 july) then i have leave that job when contract will finish. I have work visa till september 2019.What should i do?Please advise?
> Should i wait for 189 or apply visa for 190 NSW?
> ...


I would wait until 11 July to decide. If you don't get invited next week you will at least know if they are inviting 300 or 1000 people per round. If it's only 300 you should accept the invitation for the 190. If it's 1000 then it will be up to you whether to risk it or not.

I understand that you won't be able to keep working in Canberra if you go for the 190 but there are so many infrastructure projects happening in NSW that it shouldn't be that hard to find work there, especially when you already have Australian work experience.


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi mate.
Thanks for your repsonse.I already have nomination and last date to submit documents is 13th July(Next week). i think within a week i cannnot get 189?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi mate.
> Thanks for your repsonse.I already have nomination and last date to submit documents is 13th July(Next week). i think within a week i cannnot get 189?


I presume What you have got is only the preinvite from NSW

Now you have to pay the sponsorship application fees of $300 and submit your documents

Thereafter NSW will take upto 12 weeks to issue the final invite

Again after getting the final invite you will have 60 days to accept the same and pay the visa fees to DHA
So you still have a long way to go before deciding

If you already have the final invite from NSW and your 60 days are expiring on 13th July, then you should accept the 190 after this Tuesday round, if not invited

Cheers


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi,
I have the final invite and last date is 13th July.Yes i will do the same thanks
much appreciated.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

countrycola said:


> Hello, I lodged my 189 EOI this February 2018 but it's not going well.
> 
> I updated my EOI to include 190 for NSW just this May 2018, but since the state closed a little after I updated, I may wait a little longer for that path to bear fruit.
> 
> ...


In my experience please exclude option #5. currently, I am working in Qatar which is in a way much similar to UAE. So, do not let media fool you, it is ugly right here and you will not have any right and you will live on a temporary basis for the rest of your life since you cannot obtain any sort of permanent residence over here.

Regarding option number 3, it is tempting only if you mean August 2018 but if you mean 2019 then do not even consider it. you do not know what future has in stored for us. Take what ever option you have right now and do not wait for that increase in your points.

I myself will go for option 1 in a few weeks. Unfortenatly for me, there is no PTE test centers in Qatar and I have to travel to set for a test. Options 2 is promising as well, you might go for it.

Anyways, good luck pal and let me know what will you decide.


----------



## Um230486 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello all

Am new to this forum. After such a long wait I started searching about more information on EOI status then only i got to know about this forum. Seems like a very helpful one. 

Can anyone give some idea when will i get EOI
Civil Engineer 
70 pts - applied for Sub class 189
DOE is 9th Dec 2017

Any reply on this will be helpful. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

I can bet you for a million dollars that your PTE scores will be better than your IELTS score. IELTS is a scam and I cannot stress more on this. I have written 4 IELTS exams and just one PTE exam. I personally find a difference of one band in PTE vs IELTS scores and I have not found even one person till date who's IELTS scores were better than his PTE scores. IELTS is a business. PTE cannot be as it is computerized.

Lets face it. Half of the Australia wouldn't have got their PRs if PTE wasn't introduced back in 2014.



countrycola said:


> Hello, I lodged my 189 EOI this February 2018 but it's not going well.
> 
> I updated my EOI to include 190 for NSW just this May 2018, but since the state closed a little after I updated, I may wait a little longer for that path to bear fruit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi @ihaleem9 

Sorry bro bt i won’t buy ur comment on the context that ielts is a scam, neither ielts nor pte are scam, i believe ielts still check ur english in a right manner and pte is the only sole reason why a sudden dramatic increase in cut off in each occupation took place because of the reason that getting 8 each in pte is v.easy compare to ielts cos software checks u instead of human ...

Cheers👍🏻


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Um230486 said:


> Can anyone give some idea when will i get EOI
> Civil Engineer
> 70 pts - applied for Sub class 189
> DOE is 9th Dec 2017


If they invite non pro-rata applicants with 70 points in the next round you shoud be one of them. The last time they did was in April 2018 and the date of effect was 7 Dec 2017 so you should be at the top of the queue.

Whether they invite people with 70 points will depend on the number of invitations issued. If it's 300, as in many rounds before, it is unlikely, but if it's 1000, as it was last year, you would have a good chance.

If they keep inviting just 300 I would suggest lodging an EOI for the 190 state nomination for whichever state you are interested in. This would give you better chances. If you scroll just a bit through this thread you'll see a Civil Engineer who has been invited recently by NSW with 70 points and his DOE is in March 2018.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi @kiwifruit, 
Ohh man i hope 1000 prediction comes true, there is so much going on in each aspirant’s brain,,, let me share my thoughts on 11th july 

Option1 more like to happen : 

if they keep annual intake same 15,600 then they may go for 650 (189) each round for PY 2018/19 or they may follow the same pattern of PY 17/18 of bulk invites for initial few months and then slow it down to bizzare 300 for 6-7 months ( chances of option 1 to happen is more than option 2 and 3)

Option 2 less likely to happen: 

if they goes back to wat was happening in 2016/17 and before that then massive 1000 and more invites for 1 year may happen (this option is everyone’s wish and 65 pointers will find their way in this option bt its rare to happen)

Option 3 less likely to happen: 

if they keep 300 for whole PY 18/19 then 189 numbers will come down to 7200 for whole year this also seems not feasible but i wonder if this happens then it will b a massive crackdown on skilled immigration numbers, from 35000+ (PY 16/17) down to 15600 ( PY 17/18) and then 7200 (PY 18/19)

Option 4: 
Anything can happen


3 more days to go....

Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi @kiwifruit,
> Ohh man i hope 1000 prediction comes true, there is so much going on in each aspirant’s brain,,, let me share my thoughts on 11th july
> 
> Option1 more like to happen :
> ...


Hi Jeetmelbourne,

I agree that option 1 would be more logical. Dividing their total annual program target by 12 months to have an equal number of invites per round would make sense. However, we don't know what goes on inside DoHA or whatever guidelines they are receiving from the Government. 

I have seen a number of recruitment ads for immigration officers recently that are supposed to deal with visa and citizenship applications and also for assessors to do skills assessments. I hope this means that they have finally realised that they need more staff if they don't want processing times to keep increasing.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> I can bet you for a million dollars that your PTE scores will be better than your IELTS score. IELTS is a scam and I cannot stress more on this. I have written 4 IELTS exams and just one PTE exam. I personally find a difference of one band in PTE vs IELTS scores and I have not found even one person till date who's IELTS scores were better than his PTE scores. IELTS is a business. PTE cannot be as it is computerized.
> 
> Lets face it. Half of the Australia wouldn't have got their PRs if PTE wasn't introduced back in 2014.


PTE is less prone to human biasness and mood because it isn't marked by humans. People might also feel more comfortable interacting with a PC than a human (I would). IELTS writing and speaking components I feel are tricky to mark. My own scores are R9 L8.5 W8 S7.5 O8.5. I was supposed to be the main applicant but now I'm the partner.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@kiwifruit , 
True


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kerberos said:


> PTE is less prone to human biasness and mood because it isn't marked by humans. People might also feel more comfortable interacting with a PC than a human (I would). IELTS writing and speaking components I feel are tricky to mark. My own scores are R9 L8.5 W8 S7.5 O8.5. I was supposed to be the main applicant but now I'm the partner.


I concur to the fact of human bias and has been highlighted many a time.


----------



## Muthu.amr (Jul 8, 2018)

Wow good achievement in PTE score bro...Please help to share the pdf copy @ <*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* 
thanks a lot bro


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi @kiwifruit,
> Ohh man i hope 1000 prediction comes true, there is so much going on in each aspirant’s brain,,, let me share my thoughts on 11th july
> 
> Option1 more like to happen :
> ...


3 more days to go, and they haven't released the SOL list for the new financial year yet. Haven't mentioned the annual target/ceiling yet either. Looks like it will stay at 300 invites per round. Unfortunately.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi @lupilipid , 

I think they will do it on monday or tuesday and also 20th june invitation results to wrap up last PY and release this year numbers...


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> kerberos said:
> 
> 
> > PTE is less prone to human biasness and mood because it isn't marked by humans. People might also feel more comfortable interacting with a PC than a human (I would). IELTS writing and speaking components I feel are tricky to mark. My own scores are R9 L8.5 W8 S7.5 O8.5. I was supposed to be the main applicant but now I'm the partner.
> ...


Especially obvious when someone can go from band 7 to 8 after a review! Mine went from 7 to 7.5. Does PTE allow re-marks? By humans I assume...


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys,

Need suggestion

I have applied sc 189 for 261111 business analyst category with 70 points

Doe is 22-04-2018.

Seeing the current situation I am skeptical whether to apply for SC 190 or not. 

My total experience is 7.5 years and after deduction it is 3.5 years.

Pte : 90 90 90 90

Not sure whether states give value to the kind of experience too? I work in digital technology robotics process automation and blockchain.

Suggestion plz

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need suggestion
> 
> ...




wao dats nice work...may i know compy name for robots and blockchain


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need suggestion
> 
> ...


You have nothing to lose if you apply for 190

Submit an application in the state you are comfortable living in and leave it 
If invited well and good, else you have lost nothing

Cheers


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Question on ACS

My ACS assessment was done last year 12 july 2017, including my experience since 2003.

I submitted my EOI last year July at 65p for 189, waited a year with no invite so i took another PTE and got the additional 10p last week. I updated my EOI to 75p, waiting for the July 11 round.

However, while reading through my docs I realized that if I calculate July 2018 - 8yrs (assuming ITA is july), my ACS experience calculation should be from Aug 2008 and now I'm short of 3 months to make 8 years and potentially lose 5 points.

In my EOI, I included all my experiences from 2003, which is also in my ACS, should I remove those before Aug 2008? sticking it to only last 10 years. 

Also, my last job should be until Dec 2017, but ACS only have until June 2017 as per my submission, should I just submit another assessment to get the needed 3 months?

How do you guys adjust this with the moving timeline?


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...



Hi,
I have the following profile for 189

Points: 75
DOE: 07/07/2018
Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)

Please suggest when can i expect the invitation.

Thanks,


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi,
I have the following profile for 189

Points: 75
DOE: 07/07/2018
Occupation: 261313 (Software Engineer)

Please suggest when can i expect the invitation.

Thanks,


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need suggestion
> 
> ...




You do have better chance with 190. As VIC has started their 190 program, you should apply for it. VIC tends to value experience more. There is also no harm to apply for NSW. You have good chance with them too since you hve 20 pts for English. Hopefully NSW will start their 190 soon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

The only thing lost in SC 190 is that you are restricted to one state for 2 years.

What if we don't land up in a job in that state in the first place


newbienz said:


> You have nothing to lose if you apply for 190
> 
> Submit an application in the state you are comfortable living in and leave it
> If invited well and good, else you have lost nothing
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

And what is the waiting average time for SC 190 for 261111 at 70 points


newbienz said:


> You have nothing to lose if you apply for 190
> 
> Submit an application in the state you are comfortable living in and leave it
> If invited well and good, else you have lost nothing
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> And what is the waiting average time for SC 190 for 261111 at 70 points
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I don’t predict invites

Moreover, no one can actually predict a 190 invite as the states don’t follow any set criteria or timeline or rule
They invite anybody they like from the Skillselect pool irrespective of the points or Anzsco code or when they submitted the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> If they invite non pro-rata applicants with 70 points in the next round you shoud be one of them. The last time they did was in April 2018 and the date of effect was 7 Dec 2017 so you should be at the top of the queue.
> 
> Whether they invite people with 70 points will depend on the number of invitations issued. If it's 300, as in many rounds before, it is unlikely, but if it's 1000, as it was last year, you would have a good chance.
> 
> If they keep inviting just 300 I would suggest lodging an EOI for the 190 state nomination for whichever state you are interested in. This would give you better chances. If you scroll just a bit through this thread you'll see a Civil Engineer who has been invited recently by NSW with 70 points and his DOE is in March 2018.


Sir,
You have good analytical skills.
God bless you.
You are helping and motivating alot of members.
Can you look into my signature and provide me expected invitation time.
I am working on PTE these days.
Regards


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Another 2-3 rounds perhaps


manusaavi said:


> Hi,
> I have the following profile for 189
> 
> Points: 75
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi,
> I have the following profile for 189
> 
> Points: 75
> ...


I think the last DOE (75 points) for your occupation should be somewhere in early April (moved only few days from the round before. If they keep inviting 300 people each round, you may have to wait couple of months to get invited. However if they increase the invites number, then you may get it within 2 months. 

We'll find out more in this coming round.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

foxes said:


> I think the last DOE (75 points) for your occupation should be somewhere in early April (moved only few days from the round before. If they keep inviting 300 people each round, you may have to wait couple of months to get invited. However if they increase the invites number, then you may get it within 2 months.
> 
> We'll find out more in this coming round.


Just curious. Why everyone is thinking the invites remain at 300

As per last year invites in jul Aug Sept we're 2000 each month

Am I missing something. Won't they follow the same thing this year too?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Just curious. Why everyone is thinking the invites remain at 300
> 
> As per last year invites in jul Aug Sept we're 2000 each month
> 
> ...


I don't know what they are going to do this year. Nobody does. That's why I provide 2 scenarios.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Just curious. Why everyone is thinking the invites remain at 300
> 
> As per last year invites in jul Aug Sept we're 2000 each month
> 
> ...


Immigration is a dirty word now world over 
Each government is trying to put as many obstacles as they can to reduce immigration 

As far as Australia is concerned specifically, the minister has desired that the processing time of the application should be reduced to 3 months which is sticky at around 9 months since the announcement was made last year despite lowering the invites

Moreover it’s a Federal Election this year and lesser Immigration figures may help the present coalition government 

In my personal opinion, till the processing time comes down to around 3-4 months, I don’t see any reason why the department would increase the invites from 300 per round

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

That's good analysis. But why the target of 3-4 months.

Last year same time the processing time was 8 months 75% app and 11 months 90% app

Why they didn't decrease the invites then?


newbienz said:


> Immigration is a dirty word now world over
> Each government is trying to put as many obstacles as they can to reduce immigration
> 
> As far as Australia is concerned specifically, the minister has desired that the processing time of the application should be reduced to 3 months which is sticky at around 9 months since the announcement was made last year despite lowering the invites
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> That's good analysis. But why the target of 3-4 months.
> 
> Last year same time the processing time was 8 months 75% app and 11 months 90% app
> 
> ...


Who are we to question the honourable minister for home affairs on why 3 months should be the processing time

I presume His wish is the command for the department 

Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Areeb126 said:


> Sir,
> You have good analytical skills.
> God bless you.
> You are helping and motivating alot of members.
> ...


Thanks for your kind words 

Unfortunately, with 65 points, you are unlikely to receive an invitation, especially in the 189 category.

I see that you took the IELTS and scored between 7 and 8.5 in each skill. I strongly recommend preparing for the PTE because you will score higher. I took the IELTS twice and even after preparing for many weeks I didn't manage to get my desired score (both times I was short in one of the skills) but I did when I switched to PTE. It's a very different test and you need to practise for it but if you invest a few weeks of your time you will see good results. If you achieve 79+ you'll get an extra 10 points and that will make all the difference to your application. With 75 points you would be invited pretty quickly for the SC189.


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

*PTE_Tips*

I am reposting the pdf (tips for achieving 79+) again as some of you are not able to download it. 

View attachment PTE_Tips_Mahe.pdf


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

263111
DOE - 20 Nov 2017
70 Points - SC189


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Mate,
I hope you will get the invite in next few rounds if they will increase the invitation per round from 300 to 1000.My one is the same case , I applied189 EOI for 233211 with 70 points on 7th march 2018 and still waiting.But i got my 190 NSW with 75 points.
Please do let me know if you get the invite next week.
cheers!
Good luck


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Muthu.amr said:


> Wow good achievement in PTE score bro...Please help to share the pdf copy @ <*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> thanks a lot bro


please refrain from posting email addresses publicly.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi @lupilipid ,
> 
> I think they will do it on monday or tuesday and also 20th june invitation results to wrap up last PY and release this year numbers...


This is true. They usually do it all together.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> Thanks for your kind words
> 
> Unfortunately, with 65 points, you are unlikely to receive an invitation, especially in the 189 category.
> 
> I see that you took the IELTS and scored between 7 and 8.5 in each skill. I strongly recommend preparing for the PTE because you will score higher. I took the IELTS twice and even after preparing for many weeks I didn't manage to get my desired score (both times I was short in one of the skills) but I did when I switched to PTE. It's a very different test and you need to practise for it but if you invest a few weeks of your time you will see good results. If you achieve 79+ you'll get an extra 10 points and that will make all the difference to your application. With 75 points you would be invited pretty quickly for the SC189.


Yes sir, working on it.
We do not have any PTE test center in Pakistan.
So I have to go Dubai or any other place for this exam.
I hope that this year everyone will get invite soon.


----------



## arrieshc (Mar 12, 2017)

If we ave watsapp group for Developer Prorgrammer code. I will forward the number. Kindly add me.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Areeb126 said:


> Yes sir, working on it.
> We do not have any PTE test center in Pakistan.
> So I have to go Dubai or any other place for this exam.
> I hope that this year everyone will get invite soon.


Sorry, I wasn't aware of that. 
In that case you'll need to be extra well prepared to get 79+ at your first attempt.
It is achievable so don't give up.
Best of luck.


----------



## usuf31 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi Kodaan28,

Im sitting at 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 SS. I will loose 5 points in the coming March 2019. Im at a standstill, trying to think how to score 79+ in PTE. 

I saw your post and was very impressed with the efforts you have put in every attempt. Could you please give me suggestions or advise what different you did in the last attempt that you got such a good score. 

Not able to PM you. I would appreciate if you PM me. Awaiting reply. 

Thanks in advance.

usuf31 
ANZSCO - 263111
EOI Date - 2-6-2018


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

usuf31 said:


> Hi Kodaan28,
> 
> Im sitting at 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 SS. I will loose 5 points in the coming March 2019. Im at a standstill, trying to think how to score 79+ in PTE.
> 
> ...


Usuf, please share your PTE score (original and/or mock).

Also, add your Processing details, timelines in your Signature instead of typing in the post. Please follow my below post, that'll help.
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-invitations-july-2018-a-44.html#post14553240


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> The only thing lost in SC 190 is that you are restricted to one state for 2 years.
> 
> What if we don't land up in a job in that state in the first place
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Technically you are not legally required to stay in the state that sponsored you. Whether or not it is a good idea to leave is a risk you have to evaluate.

I suppose if you really can't find a job in the state then you can contact the state and see how it goes.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

After how much time we can connect with the state if not getting a job.

For example I will take funds for 6 months. And if I go to them saying I didn't find a job. They will say try for another 1.5 years more.


kerberos said:


> Technically you are not legally required to stay in the state that sponsored you. Whether or not it is a good idea to leave is a risk you have to evaluate.
> 
> I suppose if you really can't find a job in the state then you can contact the state and see how it goes.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> After how much time we can connect with the state if not getting a job.
> 
> For example I will take funds for 6 months. And if I go to them saying I didn't find a job. They will say try for another 1.5 years more.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I have a colleague on australian PR, whom I inquired about this scenario and he replied that one can approach and inform the state that you have has indeed found an opportunity elsewhere after struggling to find one locally and they have considered it previously. I am not sure on the actual moral obligation or any sort on written bonding which is involved which has put the particular applicant in an awkward situation later while filing for citizenship etc.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> I have a colleague on australian PR, whom I inquired about this scenario and he replied that one can approach and inform the state that you have has indeed found an opportunity elsewhere after struggling to find one locally and they have considered it previously. I am not sure on the actual moral obligation or any sort on written bonding which is involved which has put the particular applicant in an awkward situation later while filing for citizenship etc.


I read that there might be problems when applying for citizenship but maybe it is less if the person was honest and informed the state 



saurabhpluto said:


> After how much time we can connect with the state if not getting a job.
> 
> For example I will take funds for 6 months. And if I go to them saying I didn't find a job. They will say try for another 1.5 years more.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sorry I'm not sure about this. You can try asking a MARA agent. I only knew about the moral obligations of 190 from them. Initially I assumed it was legally binding.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kerberos said:


> I read that there might be problems when applying for citizenship but maybe it is less if the person was honest and informed the state


Ideally, I would not recommend knowingly playing the system because all these small issues have known to be causing issues here in the US now when the administration decides to investigate cases. Secondly it creates issues for subsequent applicants when a pattern gets developed and comes to notice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kerberos said:


> I read that there might be problems when applying for citizenship but maybe it is less if the person was honest and informed the state
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not sure about this. You can try asking a MARA agent. I only knew about the moral obligations of 190 from them. Initially I assumed it was legally binding.


It is actually legally binding also as the applicant has signed an undertaking to the state when applying for sponsorship 

Till date it has not been enforced by any state ever and hence just the moral binding perception, but if the states start enforcing it, then the applicants can be in really serious troubles if caught breaking it

Cheers


----------



## akashacharya30 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey guys, given DOHA decides to invite 1000 this round what are my chances of getting an invite
Occupation: General Accountant & Auditor
Points 189: 80 ( 85 for 190 NSW)
DOE: 01/07/2018
However, if they stick with 300 invites what are my chances of getting 189?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you mean are there problems in citizenship in SC 190


kerberos said:


> I read that there might be problems when applying for citizenship but maybe it is less if the person was honest and informed the state
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not sure about this. You can try asking a MARA agent. I only knew about the moral obligations of 190 from them. Initially I assumed it was legally binding.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

So tomorrow we will have invites. Tuesday India and wednesy Australia

Is that the case?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

akashacharya30 said:


> Hey guys, given DOHA decides to invite 1000 this round what are my chances of getting an invite
> Occupation: General Accountant & Auditor
> Points 189: 80 ( 85 for 190 NSW)
> DOE: 01/07/2018
> ...


With Accounting, it will depend on its ceiling. so lets say if the ceiling remains the same like last year around 4700 approx and the number of invites increases. You should get it in next 2 rounds. 
but no one knows, with SOL list still not updated , ceiling not yet announced, it is becoming almost unpredictable what is going to happen.

if the invitation remains 300, then you will have to wait for 6 months.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> So tomorrow we will have invites. Tuesday India and wednesy Australia
> 
> Is that the case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

kgaurav37 said:


> 263111
> DOE - 20 Nov 2017
> 70 Points - SC189


No chance unless they increase the number of invites


----------



## rondashcarlo (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi everyone! Just asking if anyone has an idea when is the invitation round this July 2018 will be!?

I have 75 points and I an a registered nurse. I think I missed out last June 20 invitation rounds. I am hoping to receive my invitation soon.

Thanks!!!


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

rondashcarlo said:


> Hi everyone! Just asking if anyone has an idea when is the invitation round this July 2018 will be!?
> 
> I have 75 points and I an a registered nurse. I think I missed out last June 20 invitation rounds. I am hoping to receive my invitation soon.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hopefully this Wednesday, but no one can tell for sure.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

rondashcarlo said:


> Hi everyone! Just asking if anyone has an idea when is the invitation round this July 2018 will be!?
> 
> I have 75 points and I an a registered nurse. I think I missed out last June 20 invitation rounds. I am hoping to receive my invitation soon.
> 
> Thanks!!!


It should be this Wednesday 11 July (or Tuesday depending on your time zone).


----------



## rondashcarlo (Jul 9, 2018)

Hopefully it happens! My visa agent said it will be July 20 for the next invitation round. Seems like even them are a bit confused with what’s happening with the invitations lately!


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It is actually legally binding also as the applicant has signed an undertaking to the state when applying for sponsorship
> 
> Till date it has not been enforced by any state ever and hence just the moral binding perception, but if the states start enforcing it, then the applicants can be in really serious troubles if caught breaking it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the clarification newbienz. You have always been very helpful here.

Personally I would just stay in the state that was generous enough to sponsor me to avoid all this confusion and risks. I just don't feel it is right to accept sponsorship and not fulfill my obligations whether or not it is legal. Certainly ethically it is not right.



rondashcarlo said:


> Hopefully it happens! My visa agent said it will be July 20 for the next invitation round. Seems like even them are a bit confused with what’s happening with the invitations lately!


Isn't that very unlikely as it has been Wednesday midnight Canberra time all this while?


----------



## jas198911 (Jul 9, 2018)

Engineering Technologist)

189 EOI Lodged: 20/05/2017 (65 points)
189 EOI Date of Effect: 23/06/2018 (75 points)
When is the round for July 2018? Any chance for getting invitation with 75 points?

Thank you
Jas


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Would like to introduce myself to this thread. I am 75 pointers and am waiting for invitation too.

Hope all of our speculation come true this Wednesday. 

Keep up the hope!


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It is actually legally binding also as the applicant has signed an undertaking to the state when applying for sponsorship
> 
> Till date it has not been enforced by any state ever and hence just the moral binding perception, but if the states start enforcing it, then the applicants can be in really serious troubles if caught breaking it
> 
> Cheers


I know a couple who were called back to NSW after they snuck away to VIC on a 190 NSW visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sd1982 said:


> I know a couple who were called back to NSW after they snuck away to VIC on a 190 NSW visa.


Can you elaborate?

It’s really interesting, if true and you know all the details of how it unfolded 

Cheers


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Sd1982 said:


> I know a couple who were called back to NSW after they snuck away to VIC on a 190 NSW visa.





newbienz said:


> Can you elaborate?
> 
> It’s really interesting, if true and you know all the details of how it unfolded
> 
> Cheers


I would like to know too  Given it is probably not very hard to find out who snuck off where.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kerberos said:


> I would like to know too  Given it is probably not very hard to find out who snuck off where.


Plus enforcement is necessary to keep the purpose of a state sponsorship in place else it will be seen as an extension to 189, contradicting the purpose of having separate VISA in first place and wont be fair for people awaiting and obtaining 189.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Plus enforcement is necessary to keep the purpose of a state sponsorship in place else it will be seen as an extension to 189, contradicting the purpose of having separate VISA in first place and wont be fair for people awaiting and obtaining 189.


That is why it is surprising why it isn't intensely enforced if it truly is a legal obligation. Lack of resources maybe? It must be irritating to sponsor people in order to fill skill shortages and have them skip off to their actual preferred state after taking advantage of the generosity. 

I think it is already seen as an extension to 189 though  those sweet extra 5 points. These things have a way of coming back to bite you though, from personal experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Plus enforcement is necessary to keep the purpose of a state sponsorship in place else it will be seen as an extension to 189, contradicting the purpose of having separate VISA in first place and wont be fair for people awaiting and obtaining 189.


It is better for those waiting for 189 if other applicants get sponsored by the state as they are out of the race , so lesser competitors 

It’s actually unfair for those applicants who geniuinely wanted to live and work in the state and were denied the opportunity 

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kerberos said:


> That is why it is surprising why it isn't intensely enforced if it truly is a legal obligation. Lack of resources maybe? It must be irritating to sponsor people in order to fill skill shortages and have them skip off to their actual preferred state after taking advantage of the generosity.
> 
> I think it is already seen as an extension to 189 though  those sweet extra 5 points. These things have a way of coming back to bite you though, from personal experience.


I cannot confirm but I read on another thread that one can expect a grant in only 90 days for SS against normal timeless of 8+ months ?


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can you elaborate?
> 
> It’s really interesting, if true and you know all the details of how it unfolded
> 
> Cheers


Couple details - Husband is a university lecturer (some TAFE) and wife is a software engineer. Wife was the primary applicant.

They were applying for jobs from India and got a few offers but selected VIC as the package for the wife was 120k+ with a good company. They thought it wouldn't be an issue as one of their close friends has a 190 from SA but has been living in NSW for 3.5 years. However, he initially did live in SA for 5 months but left and informed IMMI or whoever concerned that he's unable to find jobs in SA and has a family to feed. They accepted it and told him it's only a moral obligation but would leave him off due to his circumstances.

Anyways, back to the couple - they settled in VIC and started their jobs. After nearly a year of moving to VIC, they received an email asking them why they hadn't moved to NSW. I'm not sure what they responded but this contact prompted them to resettle in NSW. 

I'll get some more details as to whether it was a CO or someone from NSW department.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kerberos said:


> That is why it is surprising why it isn't intensely enforced if it truly is a legal obligation. Lack of resources maybe? It must be irritating to sponsor people in order to fill skill shortages and have them skip off to their actual preferred state after taking advantage of the generosity.
> 
> I think it is already seen as an extension to 189 though  those sweet extra 5 points. These things have a way of coming back to bite you though, from personal experience.


It just a lack of will

489 is strictly enforced and I know of cases where a visa was cancelled because the applicant was living 1 km within the excluded zone

With today’s computerisation, it’s a matter of minutes to track where an applicant is actually living and working through Medicare ATO and centrelink databases

In today’s connected world, no one can go off the grid 



Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kerberos said:


> That is why it is surprising why it isn't intensely enforced if it truly is a legal obligation. Lack of resources maybe? It must be irritating to sponsor people in order to fill skill shortages and have them skip off to their actual preferred state after taking advantage of the generosity.
> 
> I think it is already seen as an extension to 189 though  those sweet extra 5 points. These things have a way of coming back to bite you though, from personal experience.


My guess is lack of resources yes. And they probably have higher priority stuff to use these resources on, such as illegal immigration, etc.

But yeah absolutely, it will come back and bite you, sooner or later


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

kerberos said:


> That is why it is surprising why it isn't intensely enforced if it truly is a legal obligation. Lack of resources maybe? It must be irritating to sponsor people in order to fill skill shortages and have them skip off to their actual preferred state after taking advantage of the generosity.
> 
> I think it is already seen as an extension to 189 though  those sweet extra 5 points. These things have a way of coming back to bite you though, from personal experience.


Those 5 extra points is silly. If you give 5 extra points to everyone, then isn't everyone equally ahead of the race?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sd1982 said:


> Those 5 extra points is silly. If you give 5 extra points to everyone, then isn't everyone equally ahead of the race?


They actually don’t give extra points which you can use in 189 per se

The 5 points s only useful for those who cannot meet the minimum points requirements of DHA and would not have got sponsorship from the state also, had this provision not been there

Cheers


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey everyone,

What's everyone's thought on the waiting time for Engineering Technologist? 

EOI submitted 18/06/2018, points components are as follow:
- Age
- PTE 4 X 79s
- NAATI

75 points. 

Still waiting on 5 points for Skilled employment, because I started working before I graduated, and apparently it doesn't count until the day I got my Letter of Completion from uni last year. Maybe two more weeks, I will add 5 points, so 80 in total.

What is the chance that I get the invitation before Sept?

Cheers, 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi guys, new occupation list on its way

https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...ommendations-on-skilled-occupation-lists.html


----------



## Mad_Max13 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Here are my details---

ANZSCO code 2339
Points - 75
EOI date- May 15, 2018.


When can I expect to get an invite?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

261313software engineer/75 pts for 189, 80 for nsw/onshore/updated eoi on june 20th...

I think it was back in schooling, i had taken this much tension now its an repeat waitin for this invitation......

Hope we all recieve invitation sooner, eagerly waitin to see tomorrow night round


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> What's everyone's thought on the waiting time for Engineering Technologist?
> 
> ...




Should get invited in a round or two in july, regardless of invitation numbers increasing or staying 300

I am standing at 70 points
Same anzac code
EOI: 29-11-17


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Mad_Max13 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here are my details---
> 
> ...



Should get invited in july


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys

Its already 9th july and SOL still not published.

Any idea when its coming as the invitation is expected on wednesday?.
If the SOL is out by tommorow then there might be a slight delay of a day or two in 1st invitation round as skill select would need updating with the latest SOL.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi @13akber 

Donn wry about list because last year as well they released list aftr few rounds , round will be on 11th but list may get delayed

Cheers


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi @13akber
> 
> Donn wry about list because last year as well they released list aftr few rounds , round will be on 11th but list may get delayed
> 
> Cheers


Oh ok 
I was just curious because few occupations were flagged last month for possible removal and with the list not offically published, it is a uncertain that the round would go ahead


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

did any one got invited in July 2018 for software engineering EOI on 75 points for 189 subclass ? 


when is the next invitation round in July ?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Testing_123 said:


> did any one got invited in July 2018 for software engineering EOI on 75 points for 189 subclass ?
> 
> 
> when is the next invitation round in July ?


No one got invited yet in july.
The first round is expected on wed 11th july


----------



## Mad_Max13 (Jul 9, 2018)

13akber said:


> Should get invited in july


Thanks. I hope so too!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi ,

Please let me know the link on which the documents required for the 189 Visa are listed. Also are there any forms which are required to be filled.

Just want to prepare the documents to avoid any last minute hassle.

Details(189)
Point: 75
DOE:07/07/2018
Occupation: 261313

Thanks,


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

If they dont increase the invite than you will have few months to prepare the documents. But if they do, than it should be tommorow's round or next (25 July)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please let me know the link on which the documents required for the 189 Visa are listed. Also are there any forms which are required to be filled.
> 
> ...


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

spirecode said:


> 261313software engineer/75 pts for 189, 80 for nsw/onshore/updated eoi on june 20th...
> 
> I think it was back in schooling, i had taken this much tension now its an repeat waitin for this invitation......
> 
> Hope we all recieve invitation sooner, eagerly waitin to see tomorrow night round


mine is also the same profile but havent applied for 190. Is it worth applying for 190? I heard that we can get only one invite if create EOIs for 189 and 190 both. Higher chances are for 190. So, havent applied.
Please guide.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> mine is also the same profile but havent applied for 190. Is it worth applying for 190? I heard that we can get only one invite if create EOIs for 189 and 190 both. Higher chances are for 190. So, havent applied.
> Please guide.


You can get both parallely also if you have separate EOIs 
Then you can choose which to actually use

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can get both parallely also if you have separate EOIs
> Then you can choose which to actually use
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Will apply now for 190 too.


----------



## K90ML (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,
My DOE is 01/07/2018 and ANZSCO(262112) is ICT Security Specialist-Non pro rata with 75 point for 189 visa.So, any possibility to get an invitation in next round (July 1st round) ?
Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Should get in the 2 round for sure if not 1st.
If they increase the numbers than you should in 1st round


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

**** Pumped Up , Excited ************

Guys , 

It is going to be first round of the new FY and above all after some significant changes in immigration policies.

Pepped up for the first round. Are you ? Let's see how many invites they roll out especially in pro-rata.


Good luck all. Hope for the very best.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Tomorrow evening IST? Right?


kbjan26 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> It is going to be first round of the new FY and above all after some significant changes in immigration policies.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> Tomorrow evening IST? Right?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


7.30 PM IST is when it usually starts and it lasts for 30 to 40 mins


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> Cheers


I just looked at this and under 'Docs required for Partners', I see that we need to prove functional english for spouse otherwise pay some fee. 

"If you are not providing proof that your partner has Functional English, you will need to pay the second installment fee when we ask you to."

I have a few questions:

1) I have not claimed spouse points. Do I still need to prove her functional english?

2) She has done all her education including her Masters all in English Medium. Do we still need to either write IELTS/PTE or pay the fee or her education in english medium is enough?

3) How much is the fee and at what stage do we have to pay this?

4) By what stage can we submit my spouse's english exam scores? There's a wait time of 2-3 months for booking english exam slots so want to be aware at what stage would this be required. I'd like to save the fees if it's more than the exam fee.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> I just looked at this and under 'Docs required for Partners', I see that we need to prove functional english for spouse otherwise pay some fee.
> 
> "If you are not providing proof that your partner has Functional English, you will need to pay the second installment fee when we ask you to."
> 
> ...


1. YES
2. Either IELTS/PTE score or get a letter from her college testifying that her education was in English or last option is to pay the fee.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ihaleem9 said:


> I just looked at this and under 'Docs required for Partners', I see that we need to prove functional english for spouse otherwise pay some fee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




3. Fee for VAC2 payment is $4800 
4. Once you pay visa fee can upload her docs or if chose pte then send score directly from pte site or upload TRF form in case of Ielts

So you should get letter from college/universities that your spouse’s medium of education was completely in english and that would suffice. Once you get that you do not need pte/ielts for partner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

First round tomorrow(hopefully)

Good luck to everyone! :dance:

(I'd like to sleep all day and wake up when it's midnight AU time!lol)



:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hope the round is tommorow but the way things are happening since past 7 months, i wont be surprise if they decide to hold invitation round once a month in this new FY

Hope i am wrong


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Question for everyone: How do we know the *exact number of Invitations* (after this Wednesday, July 11th)? I ask this question because, if we go to *Skill Select Page* under *Invitation Rounds -> Current Invitation Round*, it still shows *June 6th* as current invitation round, which is not correct. Do we have to wait for them to update that site? Or is there an alternate website where we can see that?

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-2


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Yes its takes them a while to update round results for some reason.
Last round was 20th june


----------



## ashleyashleyashley (Mar 10, 2017)

Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Total 70 Points
EOI: 09-July-2018 (189 - 70 points, 190 NSW - 75 points)


When can I expect an invite?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

https://thewest.com.au/news/australia/libs-push-for-state-income-tax-ng-b88889609z

Not good news


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ashleyashleyashley said:


> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total 70 Points
> EOI: 09-July-2018 (189 - 70 points, 190 NSW - 75 points)
> 
> ...



For 189, probably never unless they increase the invitation numbers


----------



## ashleyashleyashley (Mar 10, 2017)

Why never? 😞


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ashleyashleyashley said:


> Why never? 😞


If they continue with 300 invites then only 75 pointers will get through but if they do increase invites than you stand a chance


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

All the best guys..!! Hope my wait ends soon...


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> All the best guys..!! Hope my wait ends soon...


Whats your EOI DETAILS?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

13akber said:


> Whats your EOI DETAILS?


It's on his signature. If you are using mobile app to access this forum, tap on his profile and scroll down to see the signature.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> All the best guys..!! Hope my wait ends soon...


Mate you are not far away 

Me waiting on

70 points 
233914 Engineering technologist 
29-11-17


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

13akber said:


> Mate you are not far away
> 
> Me waiting on
> 
> ...


I hope so bro. Even you are not that far. All the very best. I wish they increase the number of invites at least to 600 from this round.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Yes hope so

Good luck bro!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully we will see a massive round tonight guys! keep hopeful and bring positive energy!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

13akber said:


> Hope the round is tommorow but the way things are happening since past 7 months, i wont be surprise if they decide to hold invitation round once a month in this new FY
> 
> Hope i am wrong


I don't think they will go this far... :ranger:


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

13akber said:


> https://thewest.com.au/news/australia/libs-push-for-state-income-tax-ng-b88889609z
> 
> Not good news


Sydney is more crowded than Perth, no doubt about that. They need to improve the infrastructure to meet the growing population.


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

JK684 said:


> Sydney is more crowded than Perth, no doubt about that. They need to improve the infrastructure to meet the growing population.


Guys,
I knew that this is not a relavant thread to post it but thought i can get some information related to ACS for one of my friend:

Off shore Experience:
Company 1 – 1 Year 6 Months
** Break for 1.5 Years*****
Company 2 – 4 Years
Company 3 - 5 years 8 Months
 Onsite Exp: 
Company 3 : 1 Year 7 Months

Current Code: Software Engineer ( they have reduce 3.6 years and so i fall between 5-7.9 years category getting 10 points)
Planning to apply ACS again for : Developer Programmer ( want to check if they will reduce only 2 years so that i can get 15 points)


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

13akber said:


> If they continue with 300 invites then only 75 pointers will get through but if they do increase invites than you stand a chance


Its been one and half month since I'm waiting and with this pace, I see it taking more 3 months.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> Its been one and half month since I'm waiting and with this pace, I see it taking more 3 months.


Potentially, if they invite 2000+ tonight... you will be invited most likely tonight.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Countdown for tonight invitations...guys lets be double positive, am sure the invitation would be 3k in nos....as its new year!!Iam very sure, stock your coolers with beers and await...lets congratulate each other tonight...

- satya/spirecode
189-75, 190 nsw 80 points/261313/eoi updated: june 20th....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spirecode said:


> Countdown for tonight invitations...guys lets be double positive, am sure the invitation would be 3k in nos....as its new year!!Iam very sure, stock your coolers with beers and await...lets congratulate each other tonight...
> 
> - satya/spirecode
> 189-75, 190 nsw 80 points/261313/eoi updated: june 20th....


Good luck!


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

🤞🏻 
Mechanical, 70, 9.12.2017


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Guys, SkillSelect site is under planned maintenance...

Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

Hope for the best :thumb:


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Invites come in email. Any relation with the website?


cmaroju said:


> Guys, SkillSelect site is under planned maintenance...
> 
> Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope for the best :thumb:


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

DOE : 5th july
points: 75
Code: software engineer


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> 🤞🏻
> Mechanical, 70, 9.12.2017


Crossing fingers with you. 

Mechanical Eng., 70, 22.12.2017


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Invites come in email. Any relation with the website?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Am not so sure.. but the timing is what makes it noticeable..


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Invites come in email. Any relation with the website?
> 
> 
> cmaroju said:
> ...


Its working fine

Where does it says abt planned maintenance


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Good luck to all aspirants👍🏻
@kerberos cheers mate


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

13akber said:


> Its working fine
> 
> Where does it says abt planned maintenance



http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au
is redirecting me to:
http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil












> Planned System Maintenance
> This website is temporarily down for maintenance and will be back up shortly.
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

divism said:


> DOE : 5th july
> points: 75
> Code: software engineer


2-3 months wait if trend remains the same


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> Invites come in email. Any relation with the website?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


They quite often run these prior to invites... you can also check online the status: INVITED


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like the cap is going to be the same at 300 per round, without any list, without any idea. It will be a total surprise to every one surely.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like the cap is going to be the same at 300 per round, without any list, without any idea. It will be a total surprise to every one surely.


Totally agree
Its day 10 past new FY, Still no news on SOL and occupation ceilings.


----------



## arpz (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to know when is the invitation round for July going to come out?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like the cap is going to be the same at 300 per round, without any list, without any idea. It will be a total surprise to every one surely.


what makes you to think so?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

arpz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know when is the invitation round for July going to come out?


Suppose to be wednesday but nothing offical


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arpz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know when is the invitation round for July going to come out?


tonight. hopefully.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Message on SkillSelect:



> Posted on: 29/06/2018 at 12:00
> 
> From 1 July 2018: the pass mark for points tested visas will be 65 points to claim points for skilled partner, age must be under 45 An invitation to apply for a visa pre-1 July 2018 with 60 points and/or claimed points for a skilled partner under 50 will be assessed against pre-1 July provisions.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

There is no official list, no cap announced, no result from June 20, so it looks like the same old lazy guys are sitting on the top without any change in their mind.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Message on SkillSelect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its been there since last week


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> There is no official list, no cap announced, no result from June 20, so it looks like the same old lazy guys are sitting on the top without any change in their mind.



Yes probably

We can only hope for the best


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

13akber said:


> Its been there since last week


Yeah, I didn't notice the date.. thanks for correcting me.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi @13akber
> 
> Donn wry about list because last year as well they released list aftr few rounds , round will be on 11th but list may get delayed
> 
> Cheers


Yeah I just verified this on ISCAH's website.


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

Guys i would like to keep my hopes and spirit high; but its now 8 months of waiting from 17 November 2017 with 70 points 263111 and there is no signal to show that the invitation numbers are going to increase. My only hope is that i will be getting 5 more work experience points 1 November 2018  to take my points tally to 75. Now waiting for the invitation round so that we can clear all the rumours and conspiracies circulation around.


----------



## majdielyyan (Jul 10, 2018)

jtmatswani said:


> Guys i would like to keep my hopes and spirit high; but its now 8 months of waiting from 17 November 2017 with 70 points 263111 and there is no signal to show that the invitation numbers are going to increase. My only hope is that i will be getting 5 more work experience points 1 November 2018  to take my points tally to 75. Now waiting for the invitation round so that we can clear all the rumours and conspiracies circulation around.[/QUOTE
> 
> When was your ITA?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Employment in EOI, Visa Application, Form 80 & 1221*

Hi All,

I and my wife are soon going to submit EOI under 189 & 190. My wife is the main applicant and have been working in the same company for the past 5.5 years and submitted her ACS for assessment. She is now planning to leave the company and looking for a new opportunity in her field. 

Now my questions are-

1. Is it a good idea to leave the company now as ACS result cover only one company?
2. Do we need to mention the end date for current employment in EOI? She has to serve 3 months notice period, so EOI will be submitted during her notice.
3. What will be the case if the visa lodging if the invitation comes during her notice or after she leaves the company?
4. If visa lodging happens after she leaves her current company, do we need to update form 80 & 1221 with new employment details and provide new employment documents in visa application?

Any help in this scenario can help us to take the better decision of our visa application. 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

It's tonight!

how do we know the number of invitation for tonight round since it will not update on the official website? 

Let's keep the hope up mate!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my wife are soon going to submit EOI under 189 & 190. My wife is the main applicant and have been working in the same company for the past 5.5 years and submitted her ACS for assessment. She is now planning to leave the company and looking for a new opportunity in her field.
> 
> ...


1. No issues.
Just make sure that she leaves with no bad blood as the department may contact the company for EV
2. The entries in the EOI will have to be changed to reflect her current position when she leaves the job
3. Nothing happens
4. Those forms need not be updated. Just a 1022 form to inform the CO that she is no longer working in the company will suffice

You are making a big issue where none exist

Just make sure that the decision to quit is correct in your circumstances 
Forget the DHA part except to the extent that maintain cordial relations with the HR so they don’t bad mouth you in case of EV

Cheers


----------



## syp (Jul 9, 2018)

Any when here with code 134211,, want to ask about vetassess ... regards


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. No issues.
> Just make sure that she leaves with no bad blood as the department may contact the company for EV
> 2. The entries in the EOI will have to be changed to reflect her current position when she leaves the job
> 3. Nothing happens
> ...


Thanks for the valuable information.

Regarding Answer 2, EOI will be editable even after we lodge the visa application?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the valuable information.
> 
> Regarding Answer 2, EOI will be editable even after we lodge the visa application?
> 
> ...


Nope
The EOI is frozen the moment an invite is issued

That’s only if she leaves the job before she gets the invite

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> The EOI is frozen the moment an invite is issued
> 
> That’s only if she leaves the job before she gets the invite
> ...


Ok, so if I understood correctly if she gets invite after leaving the company, she has to submit 1022 form to update CO that she is not working in the same company anymore. That's it?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kritad said:


> It's tonight!
> 
> how do we know the number of invitation for tonight round since it will not update on the official website?
> 
> Let's keep the hope up mate!


We may not know the exact number but we will be able to tell whether its another 300 or back to 1500-2000. However, experts/seniors can estimate based on the number of invites reported here on this forum, immitracker, etc. On top of that, agents like ISCAH can also tell from their clients who got invited.


----------



## Geo1987 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi guys! New to the forum! 

We’re waiting on our EOI invite too! 

70pts submitted on the 2/4/2018 - Registered Nurse.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Ok, so if I understood correctly if she gets invite after leaving the company, she has to submit 1022 form to update CO that she is not working in the same company anymore. That's it?


If she leaves the company before getting the invite she has to update the EOI
The EOI can be edited as long as it does not get an invite
So the question of Form 1022 does not arise

Form 1022 only if she is invited first and leaves the company later

You are getting mixed up

Read carefully

Moreover you are just wasting time at this stage in trying to understand this part of the process
Your doubts will be much less by the time you actually submit the EOI

Cheers


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If she leaves the company before getting the invite she has to update the EOI
> The EOI can be edited as long as it does not get an invite
> Cheers


I'v got a question here; updating the EOI will change the original submission date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

greenhost said:


> I'v got a question here; updating the EOI will change the original submission date?


The original submission date has no bearing on when one is invited
It’s the date of effect that is taken into consideration when issuing invites and calculating seniority 

Your date of effect will not change no matter how many times you edit the EOI unless it changes your points

Cheers


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

newbienz said:


> If she leaves the company before getting the invite she has to update the EOI
> The EOI can be edited as long as it does not get an invite
> So the question of Form 1022 does not arise
> 
> ...


let me throw in a question here.

in my ACS, its up to my previous company last DEC, all good.
i joined a new one this Jan, left last week because it didnt work out, added it in my EOI but not claiming points.

will my OA contact my last company?


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The original submission date has no bearing on when one is invited
> It’s the date of effect that is taken into consideration when issuing invites and calculating seniority
> 
> Your date of effect will not change no matter how many times you edit the EOI unless it changes your points
> ...


Got it. Thanks for the clarification. Yes, my original submission and DOE both are same.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If she leaves the company before getting the invite she has to update the EOI
> The EOI can be edited as long as it does not get an invite
> So the question of Form 1022 does not arise
> 
> ...



Okay, got it. Thanks, I just wanted to understand the possible complications that can surface in the application with the job change. Now I have a clear idea, so we can take action accordingly. 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Any update on today`s round?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Any update on today`s round?


Hi expected in just over 1 hour. with nothing changed on 01 July 2018, I will not be surprised if it is another 300 until changes come in August or September - but pure speculation on my part.

Regards

Tony


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Bennet.Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on today`s round?
> ...


Yes could be true.

I believe the list is going to out tommorow and the round will run thursday. 
If the list is not out yet, how can the invitation round run when occupation such as civil engineering technician are flagged in last month's review.
However we never know


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi expected in just over 1 hour. with nothing changed on 01 July 2018, I will not be surprised if it is another 300 until changes come in August or September - but pure speculation on my part.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Long time no see Mate

Hope you are here again for good 
Your predictions have some sort of calculations unlike most others here

Cheers


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi expected in just over 1 hour. with nothing changed on 01 July 2018, I will not be surprised if it is another 300 until changes come in August or September - but pure speculation on my part.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony. Hoping for best and preparing for worst.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Best luck guys.. Hoping it will be a full fledged round.. 
Keep fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I think it will be at least 1000 invites

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

I remember iscah shared 2 months ago few emails between DoHA officials about going back to same number other than 300 in new FY if m nt wrong , lets see in 1 hour 30 minutes wats going to happen, i think it will be more than 300 

Cheers


----------



## tusharjain279 (Mar 19, 2018)

Some information about migration ceiling.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19

Hope it relieves tension for few.


----------



## tusharjain279 (Mar 19, 2018)

Some info I found online regarding Migration ceiling.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19

Hope it relieves tension for few.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@tusharjain279 bro migration ceiling and occupation ceiling are different, migration ceiling from last few years are always 190,000 bt occupational ceiling (skilled immigration) depends on report submitted to DoHA by review committee every year,,,


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> I remember iscah shared 2 months ago few emails between DoHA officials about going back to same number other than 300 in new FY if m nt wrong , lets see in 1 hour 30 minutes wats going to happen, i think it will be more than 300
> 
> Cheers


Bro, you missunderstood these emails shared by ISCAH. DoHA meant that as of July they will again discuss the number of invites on monthly basis. So nothing was mentioned that they will be back again to high invitations, etc..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think we just better watch the rounds than making guesses. 

I am quite sure it will be a big round tonight.


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I think we just better watch the rounds than making guesses.
> 
> I am quite sure it will be a big round tonight.




Fingers Crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Bro, you missunderstood these emails shared by ISCAH. DoHA meant that as of July they will again discuss the number of invites on monthly basis. So nothing was mentioned that they will be back again to high invitations, etc..


relying on ISCAH is like relying on fortune teller on the local market....


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@ptera ok bro
@andrew 🤞🏻 50 minutes to go, 


Please guys as soon as u get invited pls share the details , thanks


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think we just better watch the rounds than making guesses.
> 
> I am quite sure it will be a big round tonight.


+1

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

guys,what time is invitation rounds sydney time tonight? cant await


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

Hope your words come true...


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

12 AM Canberra time. That’s 44 minutes from now 🤞


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> 12 AM Canberra time. That’s 44 minutes from now 🤞


 fingers crossed


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

good luck everyone.

Cheers


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

kdpillai said:


> fingers crossed


what fingers crossed bro,all crossed here:-)


----------



## K90ML (Jul 8, 2018)

Guys, Do you think there will be an invitation round tonight? :juggle:


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

spirecode said:


> kdpillai said:
> 
> 
> > fingers crossed
> ...


Lol


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Will be watching this carefully. For 65s like me, clearly nothing will be clear for months and months maybe longer, but a sudden unexpected low number of invites is the one thing to watch for, if/when it happens. Hope it's a nice big intake. Best of luck for all.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

K90ML said:


> Guys, Do you think there will be an invitation round tonight? :juggle:


ofcourse mate, and expectations are there as well-- just be positive, sureshot 3k invitations


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

spirecode said:


> ofcourse mate, and expectations are there as well-- just be positive, sureshot 3k invitations







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

What about the probability of having an invitation on July 17 and 31.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> What about the probability of having an invitation on July 17 and 31.



Possible


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> What about the probability of having an invitation on July 17 and 31.


 nice timing bro


----------



## K90ML (Jul 8, 2018)

Same here 👀


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@josygeorge000 not possible on 17 and 31 cos it follows australian wednsday not indian tuesdays


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

15 minutes to go,good luck everyone


----------



## jjeon (Nov 8, 2016)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @josygeorge000 not possible on 17 and 31 cos it follows australian wednsday not indian tuesdays


 oh yes. My bad mind is not working proper


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

All the best everyone. Let the showers begin loud and clear


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> All the best everyone. Let the showers begin loud and clear


May this round brings happiness for everyone.


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

All the best everyone 🙂


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Also, batch starts at around 00:15. So do not start panicking at 00:00.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

good luck!


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

finger crossing


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Also, batch starts at around 00:15. So do not start panicking at 00:00.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


haha I started to.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## K90ML (Jul 8, 2018)

Noone 🙈


----------



## jjeon (Nov 8, 2016)

No one??? :0


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

good luck everyone


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

So what do you recommend bro 🙂


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hahahahahah looks like no round here today


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lets wait a bit...


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

anybody got invitation?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Check SkillSelect account in the meantime. Sometimes mail takes time to travel all the way from island.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Someone said 00:15

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Long time no see Mate
> 
> Hope you are here again for good
> Your predictions have some sort of calculations unlike most others here
> ...


Hi Newbie - you went a bit quiet too I thought.

I went a bit quiet the last few months as it did not take much to predict 300 per round every round and people mistakenly think that my views are ISCAH views - which often they are not. 

Plenty of potential for this year when the 300 does increase, people will be looking for estimations of when the various queues will clear to get onto the lower points. Good news with the increase to 65 as there were some on 60 still mistakenly believing they may get invited - I do fear for the 65 pointers too - I don't think they will ever get invited.

People are hoping that an increase to 1000 per round will solve all problems - it will be better for the Pro ratas but not for the non-pros - if it increases to 1000 and 950 or more are pro-ratas, well then that will mean a squeeze on the pro-ratas - they are better off with 300 invites and restricted pro ratas - i.e. of the 300 invites Non-Pros are getting nearly half of them. I think an increase to 1000, when it comes, may still restrict pro ratas e.g. to 50% of their proper number - so that half the invites go to Non pros also - then 65 points may be a chance for the non-pros later in the year.

Anyway, enough speculation from me - the real round must be happening right now

Regards

Tony


----------



## bhanup (Jul 10, 2018)

Do we know whether there was any round?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hahahahahah looks like no round here today


Patience is a virtue - I reckon 99% chance of invitation round tonight

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

some should report now if it did happen


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Long time no see Mate
> ...


They have divided pro rata and non rata only bcoz of high demand of pro rata occupations. Therefore if invites do go up 1000, there will be share of full pro rata


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

They will never change guys lazy guys with pride of being Australian Citizens.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

June 21 75 quantity surveyor invited!


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

*Yay!*

Invited!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

There you go.. best luck..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjeon (Nov 8, 2016)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

guys will skillselect status change from submitted to ? or how do i find if am invited in skillselect?

189-75/190-80/jun 20th eoi updated for 261313/onshore sydney


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hai hai hai hai hai haia haia haia haiahia


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

So the round is happening...!!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

july 2 chemical engineer 75 points invited！


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

spirecode said:


> guys will skillselect status change from submitted to ? or how do i find if am invited in skillselect?
> 
> 
> 
> 189-75/190-80/jun 20th eoi updated for 261313/onshore sydney




It will change to invited


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

One 80 pointed guys has been invited.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone from 2613* got invited?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

jolt2018 said:


> Invited!


Whts your point score


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

13akber said:


> They have divided pro rata and non rata only bcoz of high demand of pro rata occupations. Therefore if invites do go up 1000, there will be share of full pro rata


Maybe - if that is the case then 1000 invites with full pro rata invites of 950+ - means worse case scenario for non-pros than the recent 300 per month. I don't think Immigration want 95% of invites to go to pro rata occupations - but it is just what I logically think - my logic different to many other peoples logic

Regards

Tony


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

Seems 300 again....
OMG


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Unable to log into skill select account.. error is being flashed on screen.


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

Congratulations all who got invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jsh5323959 said:


> Seems 300 again....
> OMG


yes of course,.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone invited in 261111. If yes points and doe plz

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bhanup (Jul 10, 2018)

*Congrats*

Congratulations to everyone who got the invite


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

eoi date pls


jolt2018 said:


> Invited!


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Newbie - you went a bit quiet too I thought.
> 
> I went a bit quiet the last few months as it did not take much to predict 300 per round every round and people mistakenly think that my views are ISCAH views - which often they are not.
> 
> ...


Well, increasing it officially to 65 points is mainly affecting the 190 & 489. 

189 is now building huge queues for 70 points, so even if they increase it to 70 nothing will change in 189. 

Increasing the number of invites in 189 will have little effect especially the whole world is lodging EOIs and Pearson keeps distributing 20 points. 

Since 75++ pointers are overwhelmingly from offshore, don't surprise that the invites can remain at 300 or even less. Since 189 in this scenario brings only people from oversees. 

Onshore people can focus on 190 or 489. 

My own point of view.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> Anyone invited in 261111. If yes points and doe plz
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


one invited reported with 80 points.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

How do we know 300 is the number?


josygeorge000 said:


> yes of course,.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> july 2 chemical engineer 75 points invited！


So no 70 point invitations reported...

Mine is Feb 2018 with 70 points for 263111, any chances of getting for me by Aug ?

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

It’s 00:15 any one got the invite yet?


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

191jatan said:


> It’s 00:15 any one got the invite yet?


Yes, a few got invited.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

191jatan said:


> It’s 00:15 any one got the invite yet?


Looks like you already started the party and had one too many

Cheers


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hooray 2017 Dec 12 Civl engineer 70 points invited!

Definitely more than 300 invited!


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> So no 70 point invitations reported...
> 
> Mine is Feb 2018 with 70 points for 263111, any chances of getting for me by Aug ?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


I am also 70 for 263111 and doe is feb 2018

No invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Hooray 2017 Dec 12 Civl engineer 70 points invited!
> 
> Definitely more than 300 invited!


Hoooray


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Guys, humble request.. whoever got invite, please state your ANZCO code, points, DOE as well..


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

70 civil eng Dec invited 

message from my agency ....

so maybe more than 300?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Hooray 2017 Dec 12 Civl engineer 70 points invited!
> 
> Definitely more than 300 invited!


where you found that dear????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

still seems to be small round


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

Did any one get invited for software engg with 75 points. Plz mention EOI date


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Where are 2613* people ? Not even a single update


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Geo1987 said:


> Hi guys! New to the forum!
> 
> We’re waiting on our EOI invite too!
> 
> 70pts submitted on the 2/4/2018 - Registered Nurse.


Did you get invitation?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Nottomention said:


> Did any one get invited for software engg with 75 points. Plz mention EOI date


no luck mate, 75 points software eng/june 20th eoi updated/onshore no luck


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Omfg never had that much goosebumps and shivering in my life (only when i was waiting fr high school results) , please any mechanical eng?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Very few reported

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

13akber said:


> Whts your point score



Total - 80 Points (ICT BA - 261111)
Age-25 | Edu-15 | Exp-15 | Eng-20 | Partner Skills-5


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> Well, increasing it officially to 65 points is mainly affecting the 190 & 489.
> 
> 189 is now building huge queues for 70 points, so even if they increase it to 70 nothing will change in 189.
> 
> ...


Hi Totti

I agree, increase to 65 has no effect for 189 except to wake up some of those dreaming on 60 points that they may get invited. But 300 has to increase at some time as the pipeline will be exhausted eventually at 300 per round - question is when does it increase and what % split will the numbers per round be for Non pros and pros. with 300 per round it has been about 40% Non Pros to 60% pros. 

Regards

Tony


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

70 only one guy got the invite.


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

spirecode said:


> Nottomention said:
> 
> 
> > Did any one get invited for software engg with 75 points. Plz mention EOI date
> ...


Mine in 75 eoi date is 16th may..


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

No invite, better luck next time.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Is 70 a new 60


josygeorge000 said:


> 70 only one guy got the invite.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bhanup (Jul 10, 2018)

ANZSC - 261111
ACS - +ive
PTE - 90
Total points - 75
EOI - 17/05/2018

Any idea by when will I get invitation? I was hoping for some good news today though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey Tony

Can they selectively stop inviting all 2613 applicants irrespective of the scores from a round ?

Otherwise see no reason why not a single 2613 would not have responded by now

Cheers


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Adil Ibrahim said:


> I am also 70 for 263111 and doe is feb 2018
> 
> No invite
> 
> ...


Hey Adil, keep me posted if you get an invite...

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mascool (Jun 27, 2018)

Any Mechanical eng?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Nottomention said:


> Mine in 75 eoi date is 16th may..


you are my senior, i think i shud put my expectations down,,,,gn guys.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jsh5323959 said:


> 70 civil eng Dec invited
> 
> message from my agency ....
> 
> so maybe more than 300?


OK - if that is true then we have way more than 300 if it gets into Non-Pro 70 pointers after a 3 week gap - glad to be wrong with my 300 estimate

Regards

Tony


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Any 2613* invites?


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Nottomention said:


> Did any one get invited for software engg with 75 points. Plz mention EOI date


Nope 

My EOI is 20/5/2018. Seems a long way to go...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

there are have been rounds where some anzscos were excluded all together.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

And the reason for that?


andreyx108b said:


> there are have been rounds where some anzscos were excluded all together.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jjeon (Nov 8, 2016)

It seems there are no accountants invited tonight.


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

spirecode said:


> Nottomention said:
> 
> 
> > Mine in 75 eoi date is 16th may..
> ...


There r people waiting even for april rest evrything same.. But i guess no software engg is invited in this batch...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

2613 not invited for this round


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

No 263111 invite is reported yet.


----------



## bhanup (Jul 10, 2018)

Well, anyone knows what was the final number of invitations?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613 80 points June 25 invited！


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nottomention said:


> There r people waiting even for april rest evrything same.. But i guess no software engg is invited in this batch...


maybe, but really high pointers, 80 and 85+....


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone with 75 points , DOE in July and occupation 261313 got the invite?


----------



## K90ML (Jul 8, 2018)

Invited -ICT Security Specialist with 75 points 😀


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613 80 points June 25 invited！


Congrats... at least one 2613* :clap2:


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Totti
> 
> I agree, increase to 65 has no effect for 189 except to wake up some of those dreaming on 60 points that they may get invited. But 300 has to increase at some time as the pipeline will be exhausted eventually at 300 per round - question is when does it increase and what % split will the numbers per round be for Non pros and pros. with 300 per round it has been about 40% Non Pros to 60% pros.
> 
> ...


How far do you believe in the "pipeline" theory ? 
They have been inviting 300 for over half a year and the processing time still 8 months. 
I believe they want to keep decreasing the number of PR grants until the federal election in 2019 

70 pointers non-pros can be invited if they limit invites for 2163 
Remember that for the last FY 25% of invites went only to ONE occupation which is 2163


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613 80 points June 25 invited！


Congrats


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Seems they have restricted 2613xx to a very small number that’s why only few 80+ pointers might have got the invitation..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

accountant June 25 85 points invited！


----------



## samzsydney15 (Jan 20, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613 80 points June 25 invited！




Congratulations


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

K90ML said:


> Invited -ICT Security Specialist with 75 points 😀


What was your DOE?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2334 electrical engineer june 14，75 points invited！


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Congratulations to those who have got invitation.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhanup (Jul 10, 2018)

Guys, how can I check whether I am invited or not. My application is submitted by my agent.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hey Tony
> 
> Can they selectively stop inviting all 2613 applicants irrespective of the scores from a round ?
> 
> ...


Hi Newbie

they may have increased the numbers but kept the Pro ratas to a 20% of what they should be - as per the 300 rounds - so with 3 week gap the 2613 would then only move 1 or 2 days through the 75 pointers or even stay in the 80 points - all extra over the 300 would then go to non-pros - but I a bit sceptical about the claim of a December non-pro getting invited at 70 points

Regards

Tony


----------



## K90ML (Jul 8, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> K90ML said:
> 
> 
> > Invited -ICT Security Specialist with 75 points 😀
> ...


DOE is 1st of July 2018


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

No accountants at 80 points?


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Any accountants or auditors in the house got invited at 80 points?
I am standing at 80 points since 14th April.
No invite yet!
Any accountants or auditors like me?
If yes,
Please reply with ur DOE & points


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Tony,

Your precious inputs on 261111 at 70 points?


Welshtone said:


> Hi Newbie
> 
> they may have increased the numbers but kept the Pro ratas to a 20% of what they should be - as per the 300 rounds - so with 3 week gap the 2613 would then only move 1 or 2 days through the 75 pointers or even stay in the 80 points - all extra over the 300 would then go to non-pros - but I a bit sceptical about the claim of a December non-pro getting invited at 70 points
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fnatic (Apr 5, 2018)

Seems like no chance for 80s Accountants.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

My DOE is 11th April, 261313, I was really hoping for an invite tonight. But this seems to be the worse round of all.


----------



## gillvirgo (Jul 3, 2018)

70 point non pro invited doe 5 feb 2018


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Just one 2613* got invite with 80 points.. what’s happening?


----------



## fnatic (Apr 5, 2018)

191jatan said:


> Any accountants or auditors in the house got invited at 80 points?
> I am standing at 80 points since 14th April.
> No invite yet!
> Any accountants or auditors like me?
> ...


DOE 08 March, Points 80. Not invited.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

191jatan said:


> Any accountants or auditors in the house got invited at 80 points?
> I am standing at 80 points since 14th April.
> No invite yet!
> Any accountants or auditors like me?
> ...


Me! 80 for 189. DOE 16 Jun 18. 
No invite yet. So I'll have to wait for you to get invited before I do. 

:ranger:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

******Boom boom boom******

Its like a boom boom boom situation. Looks like the situation is still the same. Same old or even worse for 2613**

Reality sucks


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> My DOE is 11th April, 261313, I was really hoping for an invite tonight. But this seems to be the worse round of all.


I totally get it.. I was not hoping mine as I have 75 in softw engg with eoi 16th may.. Mighy be in next round but if the best expected round is not inviting 75, god knows when will the queue be over


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> My DOE is 11th April, 261313, I was really hoping for an invite tonight. But this seems to be the worse round of all.


75 Points?


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> My DOE is 11th April, 261313, I was really hoping for an invite tonight. But this seems to be the worse round of all.


With how many points?


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

gillvirgo said:


> 70 point non pro invited doe 5 feb 2018




It looks like most of the invitations are going to the non pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

gillvirgo said:


> 70 point non pro invited doe 5 feb 2018


Congrats mate. What is the job code?


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

ICT Security Specialist - 75 points 
DOE - 16-June-2018
INVITED 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey guys!

Just received the invitation for my 189 (233213 - Quantity Surveyor). Since I have already lodged the 190, I shall be withdrawing. 

I had just returned from vacation. Wanted to withdraw the 189 as soon as I return but couldn't find time. I wasn't expecting to be invited so soon though. Not until a few more weeks. 

Just FYI


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> My DOE is 11th April, 261313, I was really hoping for an invite tonight. But this seems to be the worse round of all.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

no 261313 invites


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

now, we realize that nothing has changed since the last round of the previous FY...


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Please read through. There is one at 80


manusaavi said:


> no 261313 invites


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bhanup (Jul 10, 2018)

Seems like very few invites though


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

someone updated immitracker for 75 points for 2613. DOE 06 april


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

am212312412 said:


> 75 Points?


Yes


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

fnatic said:


> Seems like no chance for 80s Accountants.


:rain::hurt:


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> With how many points?


75 points


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*



gillvirgo said:


> 70 point non pro invited doe 5 feb 2018




Are you sure about it mate?? December was the last 70 invitation received for non pros and suddenly it has moved to February. I can't believe. What's going on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone got invite for 263111?


----------



## funkyninja (May 4, 2015)

Just received an email. I've been invited to apply! Finally!


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Anzsco doe and pts plz


funkyninja said:


> Just received an email. I've been invited to apply! Finally!


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

funkyninja said:


> Just received an email. I've been invited to apply! Finally!


Firstly, Congratulations!

Secondly, what was the timestamp on the email?


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Are you sure about it mate?? December was the last 70 invitation received for non pros and suddenly it has moved to February. I can't believe. What's going on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably something changed in regard to the number of invites for each occupation.

Maybe some occupations entered the pro rata, 
or higher occupation ceiling for some non- pro rata


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

am212312412 said:


> someone updated immitracker for 75 points for 2613. DOE 06 april


lets wait, some other to confirm.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

That's at least 3 non pros now claiming Dec,Jan,Feb, right?


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

I got my invite


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> now, we realize that nothing has changed since the last round of the previous FY...


Seems worse for 2613*


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Any 263311 invited?


----------



## abidaltaf (Jun 3, 2018)

Points DOE ANZO code


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

Any 233914 got any invitation?


Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## funkyninja (May 4, 2015)

Email timestamp: Wednesday, 11 Jul, 12:18 AM


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

chubbyrun said:


> Any 233914 got any invitation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


I am same too
Whts your DOE?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

chubbyrun said:


> Any 233914 got any invitation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


no one reported until now

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

any invites for 2339. anybody


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats! Your code and date of effect


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

funkyninja said:


> Email timestamp: Wednesday, 11 Jul, 12:18 AM


Thanks a ton!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Fellow applicants getting an invite and posting, can you also mention your points, code, doe please? 
It will be helpful for all the aspiring applicants.
Thank you !


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

Any 261111 got invited during this round??


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Not even one 2335? Now I'm worried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

How long this invitation cycle lasts ?


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

dipin3749 said:


> Any 261111 got invited during this round??


Yes, a 80 pointer on the discord group.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

There is no update or information about Electronics Engineer (233411) as well..!! The wait continues. Please do let me know if anyone receives any information about invites for Electronics Engineers.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Newbie
> 
> they may have increased the numbers but kept the Pro ratas to a 20% of what they should be - as per the 300 rounds - so with 3 week gap the 2613 would then only move 1 or 2 days through the 75 pointers or even stay in the 80 points - all extra over the 300 would then go to non-pros - but I a bit sceptical about the claim of a December non-pro getting invited at 70 points
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, 
Would like to know you view about getting invite for 261313 code with 70 points and DOE as 31/10/2017
Can you share some info when can we get invite

Regards, 
Pawan


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> Probably something changed in regard to the number of invites for each occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't know what are they actually doing, but it's good to see non pros 70 points moving 3 months in first round of FY. I will be applying on 70 points Non pros next month, and I am so happy with this movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> How long this invitation cycle lasts ?


With no one posting new results, it's probably over.


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Any electronics engineer invited? Code: 233411


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

Guess one got invite with 80 points.. eoi date 27th june


dipin3749 said:


> Any 261111 got invited during this round??


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> With no one posting new results, it's probably over.


Hi, there is a mini whatsapp group for 261313 with 75 pointers with DOE of May,2018. Inbox me your number if interested in joining..


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

NagarePriya said:


> Any electronics engineer invited? Code: 233411


No one has updated yet. I think its gonna be a small number with a cut off of 75 points.!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> No one has updated yet. I think its gonna be a small number with a cut off of 75 points.!!


Some 70s have also been invited

This time they have invited more of the unconventional Anzsco applicants
I don’t know how they did it 

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Some 70s have also been invited
> 
> This time they have invited more of the unconventional Anzsco applicants
> I don’t know how they did it
> ...


Hi Newbie,

I was talking about Electronics Engineers (233411). I don't think any 70's are invited for that occupation.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

OK - it looks like the pro ratas have maintained their restriction of 20% of their pro rata numbers and that there may have been 600 invites or more.

If the Pros were restricted the same as the 300 rounds:

Accountants - 45
Auditors - 12
ICT BA - 15
Software - 58
Mechanical - 20
Other Eng - 9
Network - 12
Electronic - 9
total Pro rata = 180

an increase to 600 would mean an increase for non-pros from 120 per round to 420 this round - thus clearing 70 point non-pros to February 2018 easily.

With the 3 week gap Accountants and Auditors are likely to stay at the 85 point level, ICT BA at the 80 point level, Software at the 80 point level, Other Eng at the 80 point level, Mechanical a few days into the 75 point level, Network at the 80 point level and electronic a week or so at the 75 point level.

This is the problem - bad news for the pro-ratas means good news for the non pros.

Anyway, this all very early analysis and there could be other explanations for the results tonight

Regards

Tony


----------



## rondashcarlo (Jul 9, 2018)

Can’t check mine as my visa agent did it for me! I have to wait for a couple of more hours to ask them later today! LOL!

I’m a registered nurse! 75points DOE 16th June 2018! You guys think I got invited! 

Any registered nurse got an invite!?


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Hi, there is a mini whatsapp group for 261313 with 75 pointers with DOE of May,2018. Inbox me your number if interested in joining..


Any updates pertaining to DOE on that group ?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

am212312412 said:


> Any updates pertaining to DOE on that group ?


No mate.. its just a 3 member group.


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

IrelandtoOz said:


> I got my invite




Congrats bro! I’ve read ur previous post abt how you’ve maxed out ur possible points and spent substantial amount of money up to this point. Finally everything worked out for you.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Finally... Invited!!

Good luck to everyone out here.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

Eoi date plss


Hazzz said:


> Finally... Invited!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone out here.


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> OK - it looks like the pro ratas have maintained their restriction of 20% of their pro rata numbers and that there may have been 600 invites or more.
> 
> If the Pros were restricted the same as the 300 rounds:
> 
> ...


this looks bad for me


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> OK - it looks like the pro ratas have maintained their restriction of 20% of their pro rata numbers and that there may have been 600 invites or more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will be applying on 70 points next month and my occupation is in non pro rata as it is Registered Nurse. If your predictions are right and they follow the same pattern for couple of months, I have chance to get invitation as soon as I apply in first round
What a financial year it would if it becomes true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Hi, there is a mini whatsapp group for 261313 with 75 pointers with DOE of May,2018. Inbox me your number if interested in joining..


PMd you


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Pardon me for my ignorance. Difference between pro and non pros?


Welshtone said:


> OK - it looks like the pro ratas have maintained their restriction of 20% of their pro rata numbers and that there may have been 600 invites or more.
> 
> If the Pros were restricted the same as the 300 rounds:
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Heidi1312 said:


> Eoi date plss
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


29-June


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi friends.

I have good ielts score which I took on December 2015.
And my Ielts will expire on December 12th 2018 as per DHA.
Now my doubt is, if I submit eoi now, what are the conditions that I undergo with respective of ielts? WILL the CO accepts my ielts even after December? 
Please help me


----------



## CrystalLeong777 (Jun 25, 2018)

ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) 
Points: 80 
DOE: 24-June-18

Invited!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Did you get an invite in todays round?


K90ML said:


> Hi Guys,
> My DOE is 01/07/2018 and ANZSCO(262112) is ICT Security Specialist-Non pro rata with 75 point for 189 visa.So, any possibility to get an invitation in next round (July 1st round) ?
> Thanks


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and have filed 2 EOIs as below, 

ANZSCO - 233411 (Electronics engineer - pro rata) - EOI filed on 13-April-2018
ANZSCO - 133211 (Engineering Manager - Non pro rata) - EOI filed on 26-May-2018

Any idea when I will get invited?


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

My points are 70 for both EOI.



NagarePriya said:


> Hello all, I am new to this forum and have filed 2 EOIs as below,
> 
> ANZSCO - 233411 (Electronics engineer - pro rata) - EOI filed on 13-April-2018
> ANZSCO - 133211 (Engineering Manager - Non pro rata) - EOI filed on 26-May-2018
> ...


----------



## M.coffee (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey all, I am new here. Say if the 261111 at the beginning of the FY is 80 points, will it increase to 85 sometime later? I am so worried


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

NagarePriya said:


> Hello all, I am new to this forum and have filed 2 EOIs as below,
> 
> ANZSCO - 233411 (Electronics engineer - pro rata) - EOI filed on 13-April-2018
> ANZSCO - 133211 (Engineering Manager - Non pro rata) - EOI filed on 26-May-2018
> ...


Follow the link for estimates
EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## M.coffee (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey Joshua, since I am still new can you add me to the group, I cant PM u right now. thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Can be if there are more applicants with 85 who are filing


M.coffee said:


> Hey all, I am new here. Say if the 261111 at the beginning of the FY is 80 points, will it increase to 85 sometime later? I am so worried


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

So is the round still ongoing or its over?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> OK - it looks like the pro ratas have maintained their restriction of 20% of their pro rata numbers and that there may have been 600 invites or more.
> 
> If the Pros were restricted the same as the 300 rounds:
> 
> ...


The way things r run, wouldn’t surprise me if they literally just ‘forgot’ to increase the prorata occupations cap from the previous setting / algorithm of 20% quota to a new FY cap, resulting in this another underwhelimg roung for prorata but an amazing non prorata round.


----------



## M.coffee (Jul 10, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Can be if there are more applicants with 85 who are filing
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


This would be the end for me lol


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

M.coffee said:


> Hey Joshua, since I am still new can you add me to the group, I cant PM u right now. thanks


Unfortunately discord doesn't work that way. You will have to opt into a group so I'll have to send you a link.

I believe you will get PM rights once you hit 5 posts (please dont spam the forum). PM once you do.


----------



## tusharjain279 (Mar 19, 2018)

tusharjain279 said:


> Some info I found online regarding Migration ceiling.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19
> 
> Hope it relieves tension for few.





amarsandhu said:


> Any 263311 invited?


Yes , Points 70, DOE - 20/02/2018


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

CrystalLeong777 said:


> ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Points: 80
> DOE: 24-June-18
> 
> Invited!


Congratulations!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> The way things r run, wouldn’t surprise me if they literally just ‘forgot’ to increase the prorata occupations cap from the previous setting / algorithm of 20% quota to a new FY cap, resulting in this another underwhelimg roung for prorata but an amazing non prorata round.


Hi

That is right, you never know with these guys - assuming minimum 600 invites the split is now 180 Pros and 420 non pros - a conscious decision or maybe not as you say and things could be completely different on the 25th July

Regards

Tony


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> That is right, you never know with these guys - assuming minimum 600 invites the split is now 180 Pros and 420 non pros - a conscious decision or maybe not as you say and things could be completely different on the 25th July
> 
> ...


Nevertheless, a BIG disappointment for pro rata guys like me. Haven't heard a single 75 pointer for 261313


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

gillvirgo said:


> 70 point non pro invited doe 5 feb 2018


Hey,
what is your Anzsco code?


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone here waiting with 70 pts from 24th nov 2017? 263111


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Any invitations for electronics engineering? 233411

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## doc09 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi all,

Just discovered this forum after scrolling through the depths of the web trying to figure out the 189 invite process. Needless to say, I'm a total newbie and attempting to not despair too much about my chances after reading other peoples experiences.

I understand it's difficult to predict but for those who have more of a clue than I do currently, how I am looking? I read a few posts on other forums of other radiographers with 65 points getting invited fairly quickly but that was in July of last year.

65 points as medical diagnostic radiographer, EOI submitted 23/06/18. 
Age 30 pts, Eng 20 pts, Edu 15
I'm only 4 months shy of gaining 5 points for 3 years experience so will be updating my points in due course. 

Any insight would be fantastic! Meanwhile, I'll settle in for the long haul.


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

263111 189 subclass 80 points Invited !!! DOE 24 June 2018 

My best to all who got invited and are awaiting alike 

Pl help me with what all docs should I collect so that CO doesn’t take time 

I do not have all salary slips and form 16 . Started working since 2009 and it’s my 7th company already 😄 

Recently married and yet to register marriage.


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

I believe it would be a good idea for the pro-rata folks to apply for 190 (if they haven't already)..


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

jorge_andres65 said:


> Not even one 2335? Now I'm worried
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have been waiting for july from last 6 months and still nothing changes for us.. thats not good...l

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> Anyone here waiting with 70 pts from 24th nov 2017? 263111


No chance unless they increase invites for pro rata

I am pro rata aswell
Engineering technologist 29-11-17 with 70 points.
I was very much hopeful for this round but i am starting to loose hope now as if current situation continuous, 70 points with pro rata will never get invited.


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello everyone... rajeev here.. anybody with 233513 got good news... please share the details...


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

tusharjain279 said:


> tusharjain279 said:
> 
> 
> > Some info I found online regarding Migration ceiling.
> ...


congrats


----------



## gillvirgo (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes .reg nurse doe 5 feb 2018


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

rajeev86 said:


> Hello everyone... rajeev here.. anybody with 233513 got good news... please share the details...


I dont think so... 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pbzie_0914 (Jun 5, 2018)

Any 261112 invites after Dec 2017 with 70 points?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

sharv said:


> I dont think so...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Not even one.... thts bad... i m afraid right now... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsathin (Dec 27, 2017)

No invite at all. It seems ppl with even 75pts didn't get an invite in this round. 

Sent from my TA-1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

rajeev86 said:


> Not even one.... thts bad... i m afraid right now...
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Yes , same here bro.. have been waiting for juky from last 6 months.. that things will cgange....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fnatic (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi guys, a positive assumption from an agent is that this round invition is around 900.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

sharv said:


> Yes , same here bro.. have been waiting for juky from last 6 months.. that things will cgange....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Seems like they are not yet prepared for this FY but wanted to go ahead with the invitation round, that is the reason they just did it unwantedly.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## highersan (Mar 6, 2018)

I had filed my EOI with 65 Points on 31st May 2018 and likely to file again with 70 Points (+5 Points for Partner Assessment) in 2 days time frame for Code 261313. Any idea what is the average wait time for cases filed in July 15th 2018 with 70 points ?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

highersan said:


> I had filed my EOI with 65 Points on 31st May 2018 and likely to file again with 70 Points (+5 Points for Partner Assessment) in 2 days time frame for Code 261313. Any idea what is the average wait time for cases filed in July 15th 2018 with 70 points ?


Sorry bro
If the trend continuous pro rata with 70 point is never.


----------



## fnatic (Apr 5, 2018)

From the invitions they recieved. Non pro-rata is around 780 and pro-rata is around 100-120.
Followed are some details:
Each round 120 for 75 points non pro-rata. So three weeks 180 invitions
For 70 points, you can see there are 4 rounds only invited 75 points above. Take it back to last year. The cut off of 65 points for non pro rata is in the end of Sep. Basiclly there are 50 people who can got 70 points in each week(conservative, as two weeks 120 invitions for 75 points non pro-rata). And the agent has got the lastest invite on 5th March. Which mean 70 points is going forward for 12 weeks. So there are 600 invitions. All together 600+180 for non pro-rata and 100-120 for pro-rata.


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

hi! So u r RN(NEC) with 70 points and doe is 5/2/18 and u got invited today? just double checking as mine is a similar situation with doe of 1/3/18. so if u got invited in this round i could get it in the next. please reply.thanks.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

fnatic said:


> Hi guys, a positive assumption from an agent is that this round invition is around 900.


Good news but not for pro rata at all


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

gillvirgo said:


> Yes .reg nurse doe 5 feb 2018


hi! So u r RN(NEC) with 70 points and doe is 5/2/18 and u got invited today? just double checking as mine is a similar situation with doe of 1/3/18. so if u got invited in this round i could get it in the next. please reply.thanks.


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

fnatic said:


> Hi guys, a positive assumption from an agent is that this round invition is around 900.


that would be positive... but again it will come back to pro rata and non pro rata... if no of invite for non pro rata is more then the situation is same for pro rata like last FY

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## fnatic (Apr 5, 2018)

13akber said:


> Good news but not for pro rata at all


If this trend will continue, which means all non pro-rata 70 points above will clear in Aug. This will benefit to increase the invition for pro rata in the following month. As you know 65 points is basic. But to be honest, I think 75points pro-rata is more competitive than 65 points non pro-rata.


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

I Dont want to offend anyone and everyone is trying to help only but i feel its no use speculating any kind of trend as its not going at all as expected... Wish everyone luck.. Thanks


----------



## gillvirgo (Jul 3, 2018)

yes

hi! So u r RN(NEC) with 70 points and doe is 5/2/18 and u got invited today? just double checking as mine is a similar situation with doe of 1/3/18. so if u got invited in this round i could get it in the next. please reply.thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

Guys, if they have invited more non pro rata why they have not invited any 65 pointers who are waiting since long?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys
What do you think abt pro rata occupation. How long they will restrict them to only 10% or whatever


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

I got invitation for 263111
Points- 75
DOE- 06-05-2018


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> I got invitation for 263111
> Points- 75
> DOE- 06-05-2018


congrats and good luck for next steps


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Just saw immitracker. A guy updated for ANZSCO 261313, 75 points. He got an invite with DOE as April-11-2018.

Another guy ANZSCO 261312, 75 pointer, got invited with DOE as April-6-2018.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> Just saw immitracker. A guy updated for ANZSCO 261313, 75 points. He got an invite with DOE as April-11-2018.
> 
> Another guy ANZSCO 261312, 75 pointer, got invited with DOE as April-6-2018.


I have seen bogus data in immitracker many times. So do not completely rely on it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> Seems worse for 2613*


not neccesserly worth or better, we had a longer period between the rounds and more higher pointers have joined the queue, hence the 75 pointers didn't see an invite (as of now - we might see few later).... 

However, in a nut shell what we can conclude this invite round was small and as per trend of the last FY year.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> not neccesserly worth or better, we had a longer period between the rounds and more higher pointers have joined the queue, hence the 75 pointers didn't see an invite (as of now - we might see few later)....
> 
> However, in a nut shell what we can conclude this invite round was small and as per trend of the last FY year.


To add further it has set a negative or pessimistic impression on the upcoming rounds. The start of the FY should have open wider than expected and this stringent count of 80 off invites for 2613** has clearly been disappointing. I am glad that I got invite on time else disappointment was the only thing I should have lived with


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> To add further it has set a negative or pessimistic impression on the upcoming rounds. The start of the FY should have open wider than expected and this stringent count of 80 off invites for 2613** has clearly been disappointing. I am glad that I got invite on time else disappointment was the only thing I should have lived with



I can only wish that 2613* trends gets positive for 75 pointers in July 2nd round -- Assuming there aren't any significant 80 point applications during during the gap.


A BIG BIG disappointment for me today


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> I can only wish that 2613* trends gets positive for 75 pointers in July 2nd round -- Assuming there aren't any significant 80 point applications during during the gap.
> 
> 
> A BIG BIG disappointment for me today


It will eventually but the wait is going to be real real long


----------



## tommy1088 (May 21, 2018)

Hello guys, I got my invite in this round
EOI DOE: 03/05/2018
ANZCO :263111


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

doc09 said:


> 65 points as medical diagnostic radiographer, EOI submitted 23/06/18.
> Age 30 pts, Eng 20 pts, Edu 15
> I'm only 4 months shy of gaining 5 points for 3 years experience so will be updating my points in due course.


No 65 pointers have been invited since October last year so you'll have much better chances getting those extra 5 points.
Your occupation tends to be invited quickly for the SC 190 though, but I think you need some work experience for that too.


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, I am RN with 70 points and DOE is 5th May 2018. When can I expect invitation according to the recent trend. 

Thanks


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

fnatic said:


> From the invitions they recieved. Non pro-rata is around 780 and pro-rata is around 100-120.
> Followed are some details:
> Each round 120 for 75 points non pro-rata. So three weeks 180 invitions
> For 70 points, you can see there are 4 rounds only invited 75 points above. Take it back to last year. The cut off of 65 points for non pro rata is in the end of Sep. Basiclly there are 50 people who can got 70 points in each week(conservative, as two weeks 120 invitions for 75 points non pro-rata). And the agent has got the lastest invite on 5th March. Which mean 70 points is going forward for 12 weeks. So there are 600 invitions. All together 600+180 for non pro-rata and 100-120 for pro-rata.


is it confirmed that latest invite is 5th march?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Lovegill said:


> Hi, I am RN with 70 points and DOE is 5th May 2018. When can I expect invitation according to the recent trend.
> 
> Thanks


It looks like they have invited a good number of non pro-rata applicants with 70 points and their DOE is up to the end of February 2018. If they continue doing the same you could be invited in the next couple of rounds.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

tommy1088 said:


> Hello guys, I got my invite in this round
> EOI DOE: 03/05/2018
> ANZCO :263111




What’s your points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy1088 (May 21, 2018)

Sorry didn't mention that. 75 points. And I have updated immitracker as well.


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

Any 233914 got invited? I asked my agent few minutes ago if he received an invite for me and he told me that if I get one, he will receive an email during the day.

ANZCO: 233914 - Engineering Technologist
DOE: 27 June 2018
SC189: 80pts; SC190:85pts


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi All, did anyone got invited on 75 points - Software Engineering DOE June ?

if not then i think that immigov is still keeping the same flow of invitations i.e 610/month.


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

bjg26 said:


> Any 233914 got invited? I asked my agent few minutes ago if he received an invite for me and he told me that if I get one, he will receive an email during the day.
> 
> ANZCO: 233914 - Engineering Technologist
> DOE: 27 June 2018
> SC189: 80pts; SC190:85pts


Can you please confirm if you got invited?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

doc09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just discovered this forum after scrolling through the depths of the web trying to figure out the 189 invite process. Needless to say, I'm a total newbie and attempting to not despair too much about my chances after reading other peoples experiences.
> 
> ...


Hi doc. Let's be honest you're looking at no invitation at all with 65 points. Increasing to 70 point would give you more chance with a 6 month wait, if the trends don't change. Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

bjg26 said:


> Any 233914 got invited? I asked my agent few minutes ago if he received an invite for me and he told me that if I get one, he will receive an email during the day.
> 
> ANZCO: 233914 - Engineering Technologist
> DOE: 27 June 2018
> SC189: 80pts; SC190:85pts


Keep us posted if you hear something, strong feeling u should get one bro. !


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

bjg26 said:


> Any 233914 got invited? I asked my agent few minutes ago if he received an invite for me and he told me that if I get one, he will receive an email during the day.
> 
> ANZCO: 233914 - Engineering Technologist
> DOE: 27 June 2018
> SC189: 80pts; SC190:85pts


my agent called me and I got the invite at 12:17 am


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

bjg26 said:


> my agent called me and I got the invite at 12:17 am


CONGRATS brother, all the best with your future endeavors and happy u got an invite cheers:clap2:


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

bjg26 said:


> my agent called me and I got the invite at 12:17 am


Celebrations  :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

newb said:


> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> > my agent called me and I got the invite at 12:17 am
> ...





Testing_123 said:


> bjg26 said:
> 
> 
> > my agent called me and I got the invite at 12:17 am
> ...


Thanks Mate


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*



NagarePriya said:


> Hello all, I am new to this forum and have filed 2 EOIs as below,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why you filed 2 EOIs with 2 separate ANZSCO codes?
Have you got assessed by relevant authorities for both of these codes?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## madhaviab (May 16, 2018)

Anyone in Software Engineering 261313 with 75 points received the invite?
EOI Date : 08-May-2018 ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

madhaviab said:


> Anyone in Software Engineering 261313 with 75 points received the invite?
> EOI Date : 08-May-2018 ?


No one reported that yet for 2613xx and 75 points. We had One with 80 points. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpham4 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wow what a great start to my morning with all this good news! Congrats to all who received the invite, our patience is finally starting to pay off!

Let's pray this trend continues...

Your honest opinions guys - where do I stand with 65 points, non-pro rata, DOE 2 November 2017? My fiance and I have the opportunity to apply for a Prospective Marriage Visa, but am wondering if waiting for the 189 invite would be speedier and cheaper? 

BTW, the Prospective Marriage Visa currently costs 7160$, so it would save us a pretty penny if we decided to go with the 189...

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## madhaviab (May 16, 2018)

My EOI was on 8-May 2018 with 75 points in Software Engineering, but still havenot received the invite.


----------



## madhaviab (May 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> madhaviab said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in Software Engineering 261313 with 75 points received the invite?
> ...


 Ok.Thanks.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

madhaviab said:


> Anyone in Software Engineering 261313 with 75 points received the invite?
> EOI Date : 08-May-2018 ?


same points, no invite yet

it seems invitations / month are still same : 610/ month


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

madhaviab said:


> Ok.Thanks.Fingers crossed.




Best luck.. You may get it in next round


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

Invited too  just got info from our agent..

261111, 80 points , doe 25th June..

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

madhaviab said:


> Anyone in Software Engineering 261313 with 75 points received the invite?
> EOI Date : 08-May-2018 ?


Saw in immitracker that the cutoff moved to 11/4. Anyone here got invited?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiralrock (Apr 22, 2018)

*Invited!!!*

Software engineer
75 pts
DOE 11/04/18
189 visa

Got invited today


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Spiralrock said:


> Software engineer
> 75 pts
> DOE 11/04/18
> 189 visa
> ...


Great news. Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

madhaviab said:


> Ok.Thanks.Fingers crossed.




I think I read someone mentioning 261313 with 75 with doe 6 april got invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

Spiralrock said:


> Software engineer
> 75 pts
> DOE 11/04/18
> 189 visa
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Spiralrock said:


> Software engineer
> 75 pts
> DOE 11/04/18
> 189 visa
> ...


Glad to hear atleast some 75 pointers were invited..otherwise i was losing faith


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

For 2613*, approximately every 2 weeks, the cut off date is moving by 1 week. That means for someone like me who is 6 weeks away from cut off, it will take 12 weeks of invitations i.e 6 invitation rounds...


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

madhaviab said:


> My EOI was on 8-May 2018 with 75 points in Software Engineering, but still havenot received the invite.


I applied on 1st of may with 75 points 261312 and not received invitation I think we have to wait one month or half.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dexorange said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> I have good ielts score which I took on December 2015.
> And my Ielts will expire on December 12th 2018 as per DHA.
> ...


Nope

You have to make sure you withdraw your EOI on the day your English score expires unless you have given a test again and got the same points

Cheers


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> My DOE is 11th April, 261313, I was really hoping for an invite tonight. But this seems to be the worse round of all.


Did you get an invite?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

@Jeetmelbourne did you get anything mate? Immitracker isn't showing any invites for 70 and 75 at the moment.


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

anybody with 233513 got an invite..... or is the occupation code is removed all together from the SOL

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdwsam100 (Aug 7, 2017)

Did anyone get an invitation for Software engineer 65 0r 70? Is this occupation pro rata?


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

Got invited today. 70 pts 189. doe 1/3/18. RN 254499. first round of new FY was big indeed. 
good luck to everyone.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Maybe bit off topic but Im really desperate to know, do you know anyone who's got an invite for 489 family sponsored visa in the last night's round? If you do, please let me know. It will help heaps. 

ICT Security Analyst
75 with sponsorship
65 Normal
DOE: 29/10/2017


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Geo1987 said:


> Hi guys! New to the forum!
> 
> We’re waiting on our EOI invite too!
> 
> ...


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

saminsydney said:


> Got invited today. 70 pts 189. doe 1/3/18. RN 254499. first round of new FY was big indeed.
> good luck to everyone.


Wow, Congratulations. That is great news. Hopefully it will continue.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

So far only 1 guy with 2613*, 75 points got invited today, with DOE as 11th April, 2018.

Anyone else got? please let us know, that will help us significantly. Also update your status in immitracker.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

261313 - Software Engineer

EOI 24th Jan 2018.

189 - 70 Points

Kindly suggest what are my chances of invitation?? Or Should focus on 190 and 489 now


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Maybe bit off topic but Im really desperate to know, do you know anyone who's got an invite for 489 family sponsored visa in the last night's round? If you do, please let me know. It will help heaps.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, the cut-off for 489 is currently 80 points. 

I had submitted on 26/06/18 with 85 points for 2613 but no luck.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> I got invitation for 263111
> Points- 75
> DOE- 06-05-2018


Great, gives me hope for next month.
DOE 31-05-2018
Points 75
Code 263111


----------



## santhoshm (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello Everyone.. I am planning to apply for my ACS clearance and have the below questions. 
1. I have completed a Bachelors in Business Management(3 yrs) as well as Masters in Computer Application(3 Yrs). Should I be listing both of these educational qualification. Should i be listing both in the educational details?
2. My company is not providing reference letters. I have my managers who have agreed to provide it for me, but that will be in email or plain text. Would this work too?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

jshah said:


> Hi mate, the cut-off for 489 is currently 80 points.
> 
> I had submitted on 26/06/18 with 85 points for 2613 but no luck.


Thanks for the response but bud. But yours is pro-rata though. 489 has only been inviting the non-pro rata's for the past year or so.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Not sure how much immitracker is correct.

For 261111

There are 25 cases in submitted status since Feb 2018 at 75 points.

There are 41 cases in submitted status since Mar 2017 till my DOE i.e 22 apr 2018 at 70 points.

So if the above is correct, I should sleep for another 4 rounds at least.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

It is very contradictory. Skill Select invited non-pro 70 pointers, meaning the cut-off is now 70 for non-pro. People with 80 points Pro rata have not been invited but 70 from non-pro rata did??


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi. Asked this question from someone.but didn't get a response.

Will appreciate if you can explain the difference between pro rata and non profit rata.

Thanks


mustafa01 said:


> It is very contradictory. Skill Select invited non-pro 70 pointers, meaning the cut-off is now 70 for non-pro. People with 80 points Pro rata have not got invited but 70 from non-pro rata did??


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Hi. Asked this question from someone.but didn't get a response.
> 
> Will appreciate if you can explain the difference between pro rata and non profit rata.
> 
> ...


pro rata: these are the ANZSCO codes that are in demand through out the year. Usually people are invited based on their total points. if two ppl have same points, than their DOE will be tie breaker. So 85 pointers comes first, then 80, then 75 and so on.

non pro rata: Unlike prorata, these ANZSCO skilled ppl are given first priority based on their DOE. I guess points matter too but DOE is the primary factor.


Someone correct me if wrong..


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

And do we have a list saying which anzsco are pro rata and which are non pro rata?


cmaroju said:


> pro rata: these are the ANZSCO codes that are in demand through out the year. Usually people are invited based on their total points. if two ppl have same points, than their DOE will be tie breaker. So 85 pointers comes first, then 80, then 75 and so on.
> 
> non pro rata: Unlike prorata, these ANZSCO skilled ppl are given first priority based on their DOE. I guess points matter too but DOE is the primary factor.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Hi. Asked this question from someone.but didn't get a response.
> 
> Will appreciate if you can explain the difference between pro rata and non profit rata.
> 
> ...


Simple, they restricted the amount of pro rata invitation to for example 300 per round.

Assume the total invitation for 189 is 600, since pro rata occupations have only taken and only allowed 300 seats. The rest of the 300 seats will be filled by non pro rata.

It means that non pro rata occupations only need to compete with other non pro rata occupations

Currently, I believe non pro rata 75 pts EOI or above are all cleared already. 70 pts EOI have been invited till around Feb 18


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

rajeev86 said:


> anybody with 233513 got an invite..... or is the occupation code is removed all together from the SOL
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk




Please don't say that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

jorge_andres65 said:


> Please don't say that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was anyone invited though? Even 80 points?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

jdwsam100 said:


> Did anyone get an invitation for Software engineer 65 0r 70? Is this occupation pro rata?



Forget abt it for sometime
There is still a long que for 75 pointers and above


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> saurabhpluto said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Asked this question from someone.but didn't get a response.
> ...


True but this domination of non pro rata will change in a round or two.
Pro rata will start getting invites due to the high demand


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

13akber said:


> True but this domination of non pro rata will change in a round or two.
> Pro rata will start getting invites due to the high demand


Hopefully, but I do not think the AUS government will change it unless all 65+ non pro rata EOI have been invited.

The main purpose of this pro rata policy is to prevent over supply in labour market, honestly, all these pro rata occupations do not really needed by AUS anyway. They have plenty of local graduates. Just my opinion.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > True but this domination of non pro rata will change in a round or two.
> ...




Its not that, occupation in demand means more required skills 
Non pro rata such as nursing etc are also packed in job market
Really its upto them what ever they like. But remember international students are mostly on pro rata so they will lift it up sometime down the track


----------



## MiSri (Jul 9, 2018)

was there any Invitation Round today?


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

]Hi guys! New to the forum! 

We’re waiting on our EOI invite too! 

70pts submitted on the 2/4/2018 - Registered Nurse


Did you get invited?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

What is your points


tommy1088 said:


> Hello guys, I got my invite in this round
> EOI DOE: 03/05/2018
> ANZCO :263111


263111 with 65 for 189
Age :- 30
Edu :- 15
PTE :- 20
DOE :- 19-3-2018
Invite :- Awated


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

I didnt go through all the threads. Looks like 261313 got invited till 11th april as per immi tracker. Mine was 12th.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

MiSri said:


> was there any Invitation Round today?


Can't you make out buddy . The forum page count just jumped from 80 to 100+ in a span of 8hrs  

Jokes apart . Yes there was an invitation round yesterday night.

Congrats to all who got invites yesterday


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> I didnt go through all the threads. Looks like 261313 got invited till 11th april as per immi tracker. Mine was 12th.


Wait for Iscah to update their un official results for yesterday’s round

You can use their estimate your invite link also
It’s much more scientific and credible 

They do a much better job then any tracker

Cheers


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can use their estimate your invite link also
> 
> Cheers


Yes, waiting for Iscah results. 

If you are talking about their estimation page - When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah latest estimates 10th June 2018 - Iscah

Then it no longer holds good. Atleast for 2613 at the current rate of invites.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th July 2018 - Iscah


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Yes, waiting for Iscah results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude this is not the updated estimation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

jolt2018 said:


> Invited!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

kirk1031 said:


> july 2 chemical engineer 75 points invited！


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Guys, has the DHA released this year's eligible skilled occupation list? They usually release this in the first week of July. I could not find the direct link to it.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

kirk1031 said:


> Hooray 2017 Dec 12 Civl engineer 70 points invited!
> 
> Definitely more than 300 invited!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> Yes, waiting for Iscah results.
> 
> If you are talking about their estimation page - When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah latest estimates 10th June 2018 - Iscah
> 
> Then it no longer holds good. Atleast for 2613 at the current rate of invites.


Yesterday was an unusual round
Let them research on what basis who was invited
Wait for them to update it after taking that into account 

Cheers


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

jsh5323959 said:


> 70 civil eng Dec invited
> 
> message from my agency ....
> 
> so maybe more than 300?


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

kirk1031 said:


> 2334 electrical engineer june 14，75 points invited！


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

gillvirgo said:


> 70 point non pro invited doe 5 feb 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

srini.e said:


> Dude this is not the updated estimation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats why I said it no longer holds good. Hope they change the pro rata percentage in the next rounds.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Khushbu107 said:


> ICT Security Specialist - 75 points
> DOE - 16-June-2018
> INVITED
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

funkyninja said:


> Just received an email. I've been invited to apply! Finally!


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

IrelandtoOz said:


> I got my invite


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

jshah said:


> Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th July 2018 - Iscah


@Jeetmelbourne ISCAH results out. It seems like no invites for us at all this round.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Hazzz said:


> Finally... Invited!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone out here.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farahlm (Jul 11, 2018)

Just got my invite today.. medical practitioner.. 70 points. 

I was just wondering with the overseas police checks, can i use the fit2work website to get them, or do i have to get specific ones from the embassy of the countries ive lived in?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

CrystalLeong777 said:


> ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Points: 80
> DOE: 24-June-18
> 
> Invited!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Guys, has the DHA released this year's eligible skilled occupation list? They usually release this in the first week of July. I could not find the direct link to it.


Nope not yet. 

There's two camps of speculation: one that feels there will be no changes given the list was reviewed in March this year, the second that expects it anytime (as occupations were flagged for removal etc by the Department of Jobs and Training).

I'm waiting in anticipation too!


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

dmalhot1 said:


> 263111 189 subclass 80 points Invited !!! DOE 24 June 2018
> 
> My best to all who got invited and are awaiting alike
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Non-pro rata moved 3 months for 70 pointers!
Around 120 non-pro ratas were getting invited in the 300-invite rounds. (that too, for 75pts!)
3 months of backlog clearance for 70 pointers means that they would've invited more than 1000 non-pro ratas!

Overall, the number of invites have increased significantly, and there is no reason why they will not invite more pro-ratas in the coming rounds once the SOL and ceilings are released.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> I got invitation for 263111
> Points- 75
> DOE- 06-05-2018


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

kerberos said:


> @Jeetmelbourne ISCAH results out. It seems like no invites for us at all this round.


whats your anzsco code?? 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

bjg26 said:


> my agent called me and I got the invite at 12:17 am


Atleast this gives me hope that 233914 is still getting invited. 

Congrats, buddy!


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Will the department continue the restriction on pro-ratas and invite the non pros at a very high number for the remaining rounds or will there be an increase in the number of pro ratas from the next round? What do you guys reckon?

I am curious..!!!


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Atleast this gives me hope that 233914 is still getting invited.
> 
> Congrats, buddy!


Same boat as you brother! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

tommy1088 said:


> Hello guys, I got my invite in this round
> EOI DOE: 03/05/2018
> ANZCO :263111


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nidbhatia17 (Mar 28, 2018)

Has anyone got an invite with 70 points as ICT BA recently?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

bjg26 said:


> my agent called me and I got the invite at 12:17 am


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ISCAH - Unofficial Results for 11th July Round*

So ISCAH has posted the unofficial results for the 11th July round. Details in the link below.

Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th July 2018 - Iscah

Man I really hope they increase the prorata invites per round.

233914
DOE: 13.05.2018
SC189: 70 Points


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Planning to lodge my 190 application soon. Just curious to know which state gives the most invites for 261313.

Please suggest.
Thanks


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

In which state there are more automobile industries? My husband is in that area.

Thanks.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Planning to lodge my 190 application soon. Just curious to know which state gives the most invites for 261313.
> 
> ...




NSW, last FY they were sending invites to this code with 70+5 along with pte20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> NSW, last FY they were sending invites to this code with 70+5 along with pte20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have lodged an application under NSW SC190 - 233914 - 70+5 Points on 13.05.18. Still no invite despite my PTE being 20 in all 4. 

I think all NSW invitations have been on hold for a while. Anyone's got any idea when I can expect it?


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

tommy1088 said:


> Hello guys, I got my invite in this round
> EOI DOE: 03/05/2018
> ANZCO :263111


Can you post Ur points score??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nidbhatia17 (Mar 28, 2018)

I have 70 points in 190 and 65 for 189. I will get additional points for experience in September.

Please advise if I will get an invite ever.


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> I have lodged an application under NSW SC190 - 233914 - 70+5 Points on 13.05.18. Still no invite despite my PTE being 20 in all 4.
> 
> I think all NSW invitations have been on hold for a while. Anyone's got any idea when I can expect it?


for 233914 getting an invite from NSW even with superior english is very difficult. Even me waiting with 75 points..lets hope for good news soon..


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow no Mechanical engineers are invited, even when few people with 75 are in waiting line.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nidbhatia17 said:


> I have 70 points in 190 and 65 for 189. I will get additional points for experience in September.
> 
> Please advise if I will get an invite ever.




It is impossible with current trend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

soban29 said:


> I have lodged an application under NSW SC190 - 233914 - 70+5 Points on 13.05.18. Still no invite despite my PTE being 20 in all 4.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all NSW invitations have been on hold for a while. Anyone's got any idea when I can expect it?




Please post this query in NSW State Sponsorship thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Atleast this gives me hope that 233914 is still getting invited.
> 
> Congrats, buddy!


Thanks Mate.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

imprincek said:


> Non-pro rata moved 3 months for 70 pointers!
> Around 120 non-pro ratas were getting invited in the 300-invite rounds. (that too, for 75pts!)
> 3 months of backlog clearance for 70 pointers means that they would've invited more than 1000 non-pro ratas!
> 
> Overall, the number of invites have increased significantly, and there is no reason why they will not invite more pro-ratas in the coming rounds once the SOL and ceilings are released.


Sir do you think they will come till 65 ??
Because 60 pointers are out of league...


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

How many days did invitation moved for 75 points 2613XX Software Engineer?
I had EoI/DoE on 11 Apr 2018 - 7 pm : No Invite 

How many category people reported invite?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lovegill said:


> ]Hi guys! New to the forum!
> 
> We’re waiting on our EOI invite too!
> 
> ...




They way invitation round happened yesterday, you will definitely get invitation in next round. Get ready to collect documents to apply PR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

jorge_andres65 said:


> Please don't say that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am really nervous.... did it happen in past also.... like not inviting a particular anzsco code(233513) .... considering 233513 got invite at every round last year... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

2+ years of effort wasted...Australia dream comes to an end.....


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Does 65 pointers Anzesco-2613, Doe 
Jan -4 2018 get a chance to be invited in August round??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Does 65 pointers Anzesco-2613, Doe
> Jan -4 2018 get a chance to be invited in August round??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Unfortunately no mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> 2+ years of effort wasted...Australia dream comes to an end.....


2613 cut off is 70 pts 30/10/17, since 75 pts EOI cutoff has been moved to Apr 18, I think you have a fairly good chance to get it sometime within 2 years (based on the info in your signature)


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

foxes said:


> Unfortunately no mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank s for reply Foxes!! Any chances By end of this year??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nirmalktom (Jul 19, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Non-pro rata moved 3 months for 70 pointers!
> Around 120 non-pro ratas were getting invited in the 300-invite rounds. (that too, for 75pts!)
> 3 months of backlog clearance for 70 pointers means that they would've invited more than 1000 non-pro ratas!
> 
> Overall, the number of invites have increased significantly, and there is no reason why they will not invite more pro-ratas in the coming rounds once the SOL and ceilings are released.


Hi,

I have filed EOI on Jan 01, 2018 with 70 points in 261313. When can I expect the invite? Till what date have the invitations reached for 261313 in 189?

Regards
Nirmal


----------



## zain1990 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Please confirm me one thing, Is it compulsory to have two-year post qualification experience for all skilled occupations before applying for Queensland state sponsorship - 190 EOI?
Please share your knowledge. 

Regards,

Zain


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

I am waiting since 24th April 2017. For 65 pointers till 18th April 2017 Invites are there....Until some big rounds of Invite would not happen it looks impossible.
:fingerscrossed:


foxes said:


> Unfortunately no mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> To add further it has set a negative or pessimistic impression on the upcoming rounds. The start of the FY should have open wider than expected and this stringent count of 80 off invites for 2613** has clearly been disappointing. I am glad that I got invite on time else disappointment was the only thing I should have lived with


i think we should have realistic expectations...


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

70 pointers got invite till DOE 30th October 2017 for 261313. So you can calculate the backlog before your invite. Also put your case in myimmitracket to get better visibility of your Invite status.


nirmalktom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed EOI on Jan 01, 2018 with 70 points in 261313. When can I expect the invite? Till what date have the invitations reached for 261313 in 189?
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zain1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please confirm me one thing, Is it compulsory to have two-year post qualification experience for all skilled occupations before applying for Queensland state sponsorship - 190 EOI?
> Please share your knowledge.
> ...


Do not post randomly on any thread that you find
You will not get a response 
THis thread is for those who have applied under 189 

Seek the thread pertaining to your question and post in that
In case you can’t find a thread, create a new one

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ARP22 said:


> I am waiting since 24th April 2017. For 65 pointers till 18th April 2017 Invites are there....Until some big rounds of Invite would not happen it looks impossible.
> :fingerscrossed:


 Agree!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyway, at least these people have increased the non-pros cap to a higher number, so happy to see that. In the coming months if this trend continues then there is a chance it might touch 65 also.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

The good news is the rounds are no longer restricted to 300 invites.

Now as for prorata occupations, I believe that DHA has not set the new caps for this FY yet, and thus decided to go along with the previous set quota (20%).

So lets wait and c how the next 2 rounds unfold and not press the panic button (not yet at least), after last night’s round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

antonychan11 said:


> 2613 cut off is 70 pts 30/10/17, since 75 pts EOI cutoff has been moved to Apr 18, I think you have a fairly good chance to get it sometime within 2 years (based on the info in your signature)


if lucky...


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Anyway, at least these people have increased the non-pros cap to a higher number, so happy to see that. In the coming months if this trend continues then there is a chance it might touch 65 also.


Yes. Yes. Please yes! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

261313
189
70 points
6 Apr 2018


andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> The good news is the rounds are no longer restricted to 300 invites.
> 
> Now as for prorata occupations, I believe that DHA has not set the new caps for this FY yet, and thus decided to go along with the previous set quota (20%).
> 
> So lets wait and c how the next 2 rounds unfold and not press the panic button (not yet at least), after last night’s round.


Hey mate, sad to see you still here waiting with us. You're so close. Interesting theory though. Another few weeks of waiting to see whether pro rata numbers will increase.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

rajeev86 said:


> whats your anzsco code??
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


233512. I guess you can't see my signature on mobile.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi all, 
Only positive thing out of tonite’s round is that the numbers were more than 300, so there is a hope. 
Morever, i may b wrong but as occupation ceiling are not being released can this be a reason for restrictions on pro-rata invite in this round , any senior member @welshstone @newbeinz @andreyxx ? 

Thanks


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends, please advise when can i expect as it is non prorata.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Dillu85 said:


> Friends, please advise when can i expect as it is non prorata.


How many points do you have?


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for the update. How about 190. I get 80 points.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

cmaroju said:


> pro rata: these are the ANZSCO codes that are in demand through out the year. Usually people are invited based on their total points. if two ppl have same points, than their DOE will be tie breaker. So 85 pointers comes first, then 80, then 75 and so on.
> 
> non pro rata: Unlike prorata, these ANZSCO skilled ppl are given first priority based on their DOE. I guess points matter too but DOE is the primary factor.
> 
> ...


You are wrong. Non pro-rata applications are given priority based on their total points first and then their DOE, same as pro-rata. That's why all the ones who had 75 points have been invited and the ones with 70 have moved based on their DOE from December 2017 to March 2018. 
If they keep inviting the same percentage of non pro-rata applicants for a few rounds they will clear the backlog of 70 pointers and start inviting people with 65.

The pro-rata occupations are the following:

2211 Accountants
2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
2334 Electronics Engineer
2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2631 Computer Network Professionals

These occupations are capped to ensure availability of invitations across the program year. As they tend to have the highest number of applications and the highest number of points, if they were not capped it would be impossible for most non pro-rata applicants to ever be invited.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello

Did you get your invite today?


kiwifruit said:


> How many points do you have?


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> How many days did invitation moved for 75 points 2613XX Software Engineer?
> I had EoI/DoE on 11 Apr 2018 - 7 pm : No Invite
> 
> How many category people reported invite?


Anyone?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes...I'm the luckiest unlucky person....



andreyx108b said:


> if lucky...


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> How many points do you have?


70 (with English 10)


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

So, now there is no hope for getting an invite for electronics engineering at 70 (189) applied eoi 31 January 2018. Anyone can answer to my query plz?


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

The first round was today and next round is on 25 July.


jas198911 said:


> Engineering Technologist)
> 
> 189 EOI Lodged: 20/05/2017 (65 points)
> 189 EOI Date of Effect: 23/06/2018 (75 points)
> ...


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

ARSI1010 said:


> So, now there is no hope for getting an invite for electronics engineering at 70 (189) applied eoi 31 January 2018. Anyone can answer to my query plz?


Don't lose hope mate. If the number of invites remain at around 800 per round and if they remove the limits set on pro rata occupations from the next round, then you may get invited in 3-4 rounds. At the moment, 70 pointers are invited only till 6th December 2017. So you have about 2 months backlog of 70 pointers which has to be cleared.


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> So, now there is no hope for getting an invite for electronics engineering at 70 (189) applied eoi 31 January 2018. Anyone can answer to my query plz?


I wouldn't say that
My DOE is Dec 13 2017 with 70 points in 233512 mechanical engineer. 
The DOE has reached Nov 23rd from October 30 2017 in 6 months. I would assume in another 6 months I'll get it. For you maybe 4 months since electronics engineers with 70 are up to dec 3 2017


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*EOI Draft for Early DOE*

Hi Experts,

Need your help to under the relevance of DOE (Date of Effect) and how is it different from DOS (Date of Submission) of EOI?

Just a thought, If I initiate EOI with the current PTE score, age, education & experience and keep it saved. After receiving ACS, if the result comes as expected than no changes required in EOI and hence points will not change. 
So in the above scenario, when we submit the EOI, whether the DOE or DOS will be considered for the invite?

Please let me know if it is advised to create a draft of EOI to have an early DOE and can be submitted it when I have ACS available for both main applicant & spouse. 

Regards
Ankur

Assumed Points:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English 
Partner Skill - 5
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18 - With Assessor
ANZSCO - 261313

* Total - 189(75), 190(80) *

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18 - With Assessor
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Dillu85 said:


> 70 (with English 10)


Next round, as long as they invite as many non pro-rata applicants in the next round as they have in this one.


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

DOE: June 29 2018
Registered Nurse
70 points

when can i expect the invite? 🙂


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> Saw in immitracker that the cutoff moved to 11/4. Anyone here got invited?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


My DOE is 11/4 as well with 75 points for S/W engg. But I haven't got an invite, neither has anyone else reported. So someone seems to have submitted fake data in immitracker.

Sorry...read later on in the forum that someone was invited with the same DOE.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Spiralrock said:


> Software engineer
> 75 pts
> DOE 11/04/18
> 189 visa
> ...


Congratulations!!!
Strange, but I wasn't invited on the same DOE, same points for S/W engg.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help to under the relevance of DOE (Date of Effect) and how is it different from DOS (Date of Submission) of EOI?
> 
> ...


Don’t try to beat the system
You will be in serious trouble
Follow the path of truth and rules
A couple of weeks delay will not cause the heavens to fall

Cheers


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Don't lose hope mate. If the number of invites remain at around 800 per round and if they remove the limits set on pro rata occupations from the next round, then you may get invited in 3-4 rounds. At the moment, 70 pointers are invited only till 6th December 2017. So you have about 2 months backlog of 70 pointers which has to be cleared.


Similarly what is possible outlook for me. Filed eoi on 16 may 2018 with 65 points for electronics



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help to under the relevance of DOE (Date of Effect) and how is it different from DOS (Date of Submission) of EOI?
> 
> ...


For Invitation DOE is what matters, DOS has no relevance what so ever AFAIK.
Sounds to me, jumping the queue and definitely CO will notice this. I would not do this.

You should wait for ACS result and then create an EOI. Not sure if you can create a draft EOI or not, option must be there I would imagine.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

antonychan11 said:


> 2613 cut off is 70 pts 30/10/17, since 75 pts EOI cutoff has been moved to Apr 18, I think you have a fairly good chance to get it sometime within 2 years (based on the info in your signature)



Hi,

Is it sure that the EOI cutoff has moved to Apr 18? Coz I have applied with 75 points for S/W engg with DOE 11th April and still haven't got an invite.

Is it possible that they leave out people based on some criteria? Sorry for asking stupid questions, but I am just surprised on how this can happen.
:confused2:

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it sure that the EOI cutoff has moved to Apr 18? Coz I have applied with 75 points for S/W engg with DOE 11th April and still haven't got an invite.
> 
> ...


Either one of the 2 dates are wrong
There is no criteria under which you can be skipped in the same Anzsco code under 189

Wait for the official results.

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Congratulations to all the ones who got invited and best wishes to the one, who are waiting for a turnaround in the new FY.

So many posts to go through, can someone tell what could be the reason for the reduced invite for pro-rata occupations? Apologies, if this has been already answered.

Cheers.


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

kerberos said:


> 233512. I guess you can't see my signature on mobile.


yeah i couldn't see.... any information about 2335....as in iscah i saw there was no invite for 2335... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help to under the relevance of DOE (Date of Effect) and how is it different from DOS (Date of Submission) of EOI?
> 
> ...


You cant even submit the EOI buddy. it will throw an error asking for skill assesment inputs in the relevant section . And even if you have draft in system from a year without submitting the EOI, its of no use and the day you click submit EOI , from that day on your count begins .


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ARP22 said:


> I am waiting since 24th April 2017. For 65 pointers till 18th April 2017 Invites are there....Until some big rounds of Invite would not happen it looks impossible.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:




You are so close yet so far mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Thank s for reply Foxes!! Any chances By end of this year??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I don't think so. Even if they clear up those with 75 points, there are still people who have been waiting with 70 points since 21 Sep 17 and even longer for 65 points (since 18 Apr 17).

Anyway, your PTE score is very close to 79+. Keep trying on it mate. With 75 points you have much higher chance.

Good luck


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

Hello Folks,
No information on SkillSelect website about yesterday invites..
Some forums sayings that 75 points ICT system and business analyst will have 3 months wait... 

ICT System Analyst
75 points

(i did minor update in EOI and the SkillSelect Home Screen shows DOE 24-Jun-2018 
but in the EOI it shows EOI Last Submitted On 04/07/2018)


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Farahlm said:


> Just got my invite today.. medical practitioner.. 70 points.
> 
> I was just wondering with the overseas police checks, can i use the fit2work website to get them, or do i have to get specific ones from the embassy of the countries ive lived in?



Hi Farahlm,
You need to get the PCC individually from each embassy. Each country has its own method to apply for PCC. 
You can find the basic PCC application process country-wise on homeaffairs website.


Hope this helps.

---
Anzsco - 233111
DOE - 21-Apr-2018
189 points: 65
190 NSW: 70


----------



## Kwchin (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello, can anyone explain how Iscah derive their statistics? Home Affairs make all grants private and confidential, only the applicants themselves have proprietary. The only official information available is the total number of grants per selection round. Thank you.


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Kwchin said:


> Hello, can anyone explain how Iscah derive their statistics? Home Affairs make all grants private and confidential, only the applicants themselves have proprietary. The only official information available is the total number of grants per selection round. Thank you.


He is a RMA and should have enough clients to guess what has happened


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

So, now there is no hope for 263111 70 ptrs. I am waiting from 24th nov 2017. The backlog moved a bit or its still remain at 30th oct 2017?


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I presume What you have got is only the preinvite from NSW
> 
> Now you have to pay the sponsorship application fees of $300 and submit your documents
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Based on the invitation round happened yesterday, Should i wait for 189 under 233211(Civil Engineering) Non-pro rata EOI date 7/03/2018 with 70 points?
Or go head to submit visa for 190 NSW(Last date to submit Visa documents 13th July).
Please advise.
Cheers!


----------



## haiprazzad (Jan 15, 2018)

Kwchin said:


> Hello, can anyone explain how Iscah derive their statistics? Home Affairs make all grants private and confidential, only the applicants themselves have proprietary. The only official information available is the total number of grants per selection round. Thank you.


This is from ISCAH site "To produce our results we collect data from our own clients, online forums, other online sources, and feedback from our FB and newsletter followers. As well as using mathematical logical assumptions we know in the past to be correct."

Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th July 2018 - Iscah


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Based on the invitation round happened yesterday, Should i wait for 189 under 233211(Civil Engineering) Non-pro rata EOI date 7/03/2018 with 70 points?
Or go head to submit visa for 190 NSW(Last date to submit Visa documents 13th July).
Based on iscah prediction 70 non-pro rata pointers till 6/03/2018 invited??

Please advise.
Cheers!


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Hey mate, sad to see you still here waiting with us. You're so close. Interesting theory though. Another few weeks of waiting to see whether pro rata numbers will increase.


Yeah buddy! Yeah still waiting for some good news. Now the 1 day gap (between me and the last 70 pointer of 2335XX who got invited) feels like a lifetime. I thought I’ll be getting invited back in April and got all my documents sorted. Now here we are with at least 7 days of 75 pointers backlog.

How r u going?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi guys,
Industrial Engineer 233511 DOE 08.02.2018 with 70 points.
I believe if non pro-rata will be cleared, we have a good chance with 70 points. All the best!


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

*When will i get my Invite?*

Hi Guys

My details:

ANZSCO : ICT Business Analyst
EOI date: 04/4/2018
EOI points for 189:75

EOI date for 190 (VIC): 9/5/2018
EOI Points for 190(VIC): 80

After seeing the July 1st round it seems there is a queue building for 80 pointers for 189 (saw that the last invite for 261111 was 29/6 according to Iscah). If the trend of Pro rata cap continues then to just clear the 80 pointer queue it will take 3-4 rounds. I am expecting atleast 6 months of wait for me if it continues this way. 
Moreover what if the number of 80 and 85 pointers keeps rising in the next 6 months and then 80 becomes the norm? 

I am really worried


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> OK - it looks like the pro ratas have maintained their restriction of 20% of their pro rata numbers and that there may have been 600 invites or more.
> 
> If the Pros were restricted the same as the 300 rounds:
> 
> ...



Bad news for me. Accountant at 80 points. I thought 80 is high enough to get invited in the next few rounds 

I am new at this and I would like to know if the ISCAH estimates are somewhat reliable? I know all these are speculations, but in the past, were there instances where their predictions came true? It says there 3 months wait for 80 pointers, DoE June. I dont mind waiting 3 months. 

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Your precious inputs on 261111 at 70 points?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi

Assuming they only had 15 invites again - then it will never go below 75 without a considerable increase. 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Hi Tony,
> Would like to know you view about getting invite for 261313 code with 70 points and DOE as 31/10/2017
> Can you share some info when can we get invite
> 
> ...


Hi

It looks like the restriction to 20% of the usual pro rata invite number has been maintained - this would mean only 58 invites and a 3 week gap since last invite - so even though the total invites has increased to what looks to be about 800 for this round, it is a worse round for 2613 (and all pro ratas) and it is likely to have only moved a few days into the 75 point backlog.

So no hope for 70 pointers unless it increases from 58 per round towards the previous 310 per round

Regards

Tony


----------



## M.coffee (Jul 10, 2018)

bha517 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My details:
> 
> ...


I can feel u  
But according to previous post, they might adjust it as DHA hasnt published this yrs ceilings, there is still hope
And the thing that worries me the most is if I have to go through 190 I dont think I can find jobs in the area in regional places


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It looks like the restriction to 20% of the usual pro rata invite number has been maintained - this would mean only 58 invites and a 3 week gap since last invite - so even though the total invites has increased to what looks to be about 800 for this round, it is a worse round for 2613 (and all pro ratas) and it is likely to have only moved a few days into the 75 point backlog.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Based on the invitation round happened yesterday, Should i wait for 189 under 233211(Civil Engineering) Non-pro rata EOI date 7/03/2018 with 70 points?
Or go head to submit visa for 190 NSW(Last date to submit Visa documents 13th July).
Please advise.
Cheers!


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

75 pointers till 18/02/2018 doe are called. Which is not bad in my view


bha517 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My details:
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

bha517 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My details:
> 
> ...


I am going through the same feelings... being in the same ship as you...

ICT SYSTEM ANALYST 75 points DOE 24th June 2018


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

M.coffee said:


> I can feel u
> But according to previous post, they might adjust it as DHA hasnt published this yrs ceilings, there is still hope
> And the thing that worries me the most is if I have to go through 190 I dont think I can find jobs in the area in regional places


May be you are intending 489 when you say regional visa? 

190 is for Individual states like Victoria or NSW etc for a period of 2 years. If you get NSW 190 you can still work in Sydney for that period and then you are free to move anywhere.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Based on the invitation round happened yesterday, Should i wait for 189 under 233211(Civil Engineering) Non-pro rata EOI date 7/03/2018 with 70 points?
> Or go head to submit visa for 190 NSW(Last date to submit Visa documents 13th July).
> ...


In this round they seem to have invited around 800 people and around 75% of them were non pro-ratas.

Assuming a much worse scenario for you, where they invite around 600 people in the next round and 50% of them are non pro-rata, they would still get 300 invites. Even if 200 EOIs with 75 points get lodged in the next 2 weeks, there would still be 100 places available for 70 pointers. If all 70 pointers have been cleared up to the beginning of March, then you should be invited for sure.

If they reduce the number of invites even more it could take two or three more rounds for you to get invited. 

I guess the question is how long can you afford to wait for your invite if you don't apply for the 190 now. If your current visa doesn't expire for several months you can be pretty confident that you'll get your invite for the 189 before it expires. However, this is not a certainty.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hello i want to ask what is the chance to get invited for 65 points NON-PRO sc189 ?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Based on the invitation round happened yesterday, Should i wait for 189 under 233211(Civil Engineering) Non-pro rata EOI date 7/03/2018 with 70 points?
> Or go head to submit visa for 190 NSW(Last date to submit Visa documents 13th July).
> ...


Hi

what happened yesterday is what looks like a continuation of 20% allocation for pro ratas, as it was when the total round was 300, and an increase in total invites to about 800.

this means that the usual 120 invites for non-pros suddenly increased to 620 while the pro rat occupations remained at 180 - so a 5 fold increase in invites for non pros like yourself. 

Your problem is that nobody will be able to tell you whether this is a one-off, or maybe it will be repeated for another round or two, or maybe it will remain for a good few rounds.

It is a no-brainer for me, I would lodge the 190 visa application, as you may never get a 189 invite - who knows for sure? I would not even bother with getting the 189 visa as it would cost an extra few thousand and the 190 allows you to live anywhere in Australia - you have signed on a particular date recently past, that you intend to move to NSW when you get your visa. You may not get your visa for another 4 to 8 months - at that time, your circumstances may have changed and maybe a move to NSW, when you legally do not have to, is no longer intended.

OR, if you really want the 189 over the 190, then you should still lodge the 190 and later lodge the 189 if you get invited - the extra expense of the 190 application being your insurance costs

Regards


Tony


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello i want to ask what is the chance to get invited for 65 points NON-PRO sc189 ?


hello Tony kindly reply to my above query thanks


----------



## jimpatel (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello Brainstormers
I am unable to figure out with the current trend after yesterday’s round on how much time it will take them to start invites for 263111 - 65 Points - 21 March 2017 and would like to understand the same if anyone of you can make out for me please please please. AFAIK they stopped invites for 65 pointers in this category from 4th March 2017 and I assume it will start in couple of months if the same trend continues but not pretty sure and hence seeking some inputs from you all to secure my assumption 

Thanks heaps 🙂


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> what happened yesterday is what looks like a continuation of 20% allocation for pro ratas, as it was when the total round was 300, and an increase in total invites to about 800.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

Is staying in a state that nominated your 190 is negotiable? Under what circumstances do they allow this?


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Quick question. Can I apply for two separate EOIs? 
I'm planning to apply as well for 190. I did not tick it when I submitted my 189 EOI and I am skeptic it might change my DOE if I edit my first EOI for 189.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bha517 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Is staying in a state that nominated your 190 is negotiable? Under what circumstances do they allow this?


The problem with the 190 being a permanent visa is that you have basic rights as a Permanent Resident - like living in any part of Australia that you think is most beneficial to you and your family. So the 190 Permanent visa has NIL Conditions attached. so the only way they can control where a person lives is to keep them under the provisional visa and make it a condition for PR that they only live, work and study in certain post codes.

There is no such thin gas a release letter - it is not needed anyway. When you get your visa, if you decide not to move to NSW, email them and advise that circumstances have changed and you are unable to move there now - just for their statistics.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello Tony kindly reply to my above query thanks


Hi

If you had asked me 24 hours ago, I would have told you that you had close to Zero Chance of any invite at 65 points without a return to 1500 plus invites per month. 

Last night's round may be a one-off or maybe it is the shape of things to come ???

For 720 invites to go to Non pros, it would be like a round of nearly 1700 if 966 invites had gone to Pro rata occupations.

If it remains the same for the next 2 rounds - it will get into the 65 backlog from 8th August 2017 - is the DOE of your 65 point 189 EOI 27th September 2017 ? If so, you may get close in that 1st round of August.

But you are not invited until you get that email confirming it - even if the same thing happens on the 25th July and the 70 point invites get to June 2018, you will still be uncertain whether it will remain the same for August.

Regards


Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If you had asked me 24 hours ago, I would have told you that you had close to Zero Chance of any invite at 65 points without a return to 1500 plus invites per month.
> 
> ...


What’s your personal estimate of how many were invited in total in yesterday’s round

Cheers


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Quick question. Can I apply for two separate EOIs?
> I'm planning to apply as well for 190. I did not tick it when I submitted my 189 EOI and I am skeptic it might change my DOE if I edit my first EOI for 189.
> ...


Yes, it's better to lodge a separate EOI for 190.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Quick question. Can I apply for two separate EOIs?
> I'm planning to apply as well for 190. I did not tick it when I submitted my 189 EOI and I am skeptic it might change my DOE if I edit my first EOI for 189.
> ...


If you will edit the current EOI, it will generate a new Date of Effect only for 190 and your 189 wont be affected. Therefore, both, 189 and 190 will have different Date of Effects. 

PS. Date of effect only changes when points change, hence will remain the same for 189.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it sure that the EOI cutoff has moved to Apr 18? Coz I have applied with 75 points for S/W engg with DOE 11th April and still haven't got an invite.
> 
> ...


It's not 18/4, cutoff moved to 11/4

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > So, now there is no hope for getting an invite for electronics enginering at 70 (189) applied eoi 31 January 2018. Anyone can answer to my query plz?
> ...


Hey mate, how come in 4 months and u get in 6 months?


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Experts,

My doe is 8th March 2017 for 263111. Will I get the invitation soon?


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

65 points


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

@ Tony

If they increase the invite to 310 for 2613.....Is there any chance for 70 Pointers with 3 months backlogs like me....


----------



## M.coffee (Jul 10, 2018)

bha517 said:


> May be you are intending 489 when you say regional visa?
> 
> 190 is for Individual states like Victoria or NSW etc for a period of 2 years. If you get NSW 190 you can still work in Sydney for that period and then you are free to move anywhere.


I meant 190. From what I read, u wont be able to work in sydney or developed area, they separate NSW into different districts and when u apply for 190, u will apply for that specific district, which is usually regional.
correct me if i m wrong


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What’s your personal estimate of how many were invited in total in yesterday’s round
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbie

180 Pro ratas and about 150 new EOIs at 75 and above in the previous 3 weeks - plus about 10 day backlog of 75 pointers = about 70. So 400 to get it to the 70 pointers.

I then estimate about 5.2 EOIs per day on the system at 70 points for non-pros - moving 89 days = 463 invites 

So I think 863 - so 800 to 900 invites was the number last night.

(basis for 5.2 per day estimate of 70 pointers on system is:

51 X 70 point invites on 21st February gave 10 day movement of the DOE for non pros plus 4 day movement for Mechanical and 12 day movement of Electronic. only 5 electronics were invited - lets say 4 were at 70 points. 27 Mechanical invited - lets say 6 at 70. So 41 invites for non-pros at 70 points = 4.1 per day.

71 X 70 point invites on 7th March gave 10 day movement of the DOE for non pros plus 6 day movement for Mechanical and 12 day movement of Electronic. 12 electronics were invited - lets say 10 were at 70 points. 27 Mechanical invited - lets say 8 at 70. So 53 invites for non-pros at 70 points = 5.3 per day.

47 X 70 point invites on 21st March gave 7 day movement of the DOE for non pros plus 4 day movement for Mechanical and zero movement of Electronic. 27 Mechanical invited - lets say 6 at 70. So 41 invites for non-pros at 70 points = 5.9 per day.

63 X 70 point invites on 4th April gave 8 day movement of the DOE for non pros plus 9 day movement for Mechanical and 14 day movement of Electronic. 14 electronics were invited - lets say 10 were at 70 points. 27 Mechanical invited - lets say 6 at 70. So 47 invites for non-pros at 70 points = 5.9 per day.

so an average of 5.2 per day (182 EOIs moving 35 days)).

Regards


Tony


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If you had asked me 24 hours ago, I would have told you that you had close to Zero Chance of any invite at 65 points without a return to 1500 plus invites per month.
> 
> ...


my friend...the last round result showing is in june!... from where ur getting these statistics for last night?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Balthiru said:


> @ Tony
> 
> If they increase the invite to 310 for 2613.....Is there any chance for 70 Pointers with 3 months backlogs like me....


Hi

Yes there is - 310 per round would soon get back to 70 point invites. I think (hope) Immigration will make their settings public over the next 2 weeks but they are not great to keep everyone in the picture

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mike129 said:


> my friend...the last round result showing is in june!... from where ur getting these statistics for last night?


See post 1163 above yours

Tony


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > What’s your personal estimate ouf how many were invited in total in yesterday’s round
> ...


Dear Tony,
Arslan here. Mate any chance of getting an invite at 70 for electronics engineering eoi applied at 31 January 2018 for 189? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony

I have 65 point and 70 for SS, DOE is 09.02.18. ANZ code 263311. What are chances of getting the invite and if yes then by when.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum.

I've submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) on 18th May 2018 with 70 and 70 + 5 points respectively. My ANZSCO code is 261313 and my points break down is as follows:

Age: 30
Education: 15
Work experience: 5
PTE: 20

Can anyone please let me know when I can expect an invite for either 189 or 190?

I have gone through immitracker for both the concerned EOIs but the signs aren't very clear of when I might get an invite.

Thanks.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I've submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) on 18th May 2018 with 70 and 70 + 5 points respectively. My ANZSCO code is 261313 and my points break down is as follows:
> 
> ...



For 261313 chance are 5% in 2018 with 70/70+5.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> Dear Tony,
> Arslan here. Mate any chance of getting an invite at 70 for electronics engineering eoi applied at 31 January 2018 for 189?
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Arslan

With 9 invites per round, it may start getting to the December 70 pointers but will be slow progress if any - you need increase from the 9 per round

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I have 65 point and 70 for SS, DOE is 09.02.18. ANZ code 263311. What are chances of getting the invite and if yes then by when.


Hi

65 point non-pros now have a glimmer of hope if last night's round is the shape of things to come - but, as Aristotle once said, one swallow does not a summer make.

Regards


Tony


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

SunV said:


> For 261313 chance are 5% in 2018 with 70/70+5.


Not good to hear. 

Can only hope that they increase the number of invites. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

I just checked the immitracker for 263111 and see only 2 applicants waiting for invite,assuming that it is only 10-20% people who register their case on it so can I assume around 20 people with 75 points for 263111? If yes, can I assume that 70 pointers will start getting cleared from next round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Not good to hear.
> 
> Can only hope that they increase the number of invites. :fingerscrossed:


I am also not happy to say that but bitter truth. 

Hope number of invites get increased but looking at yesterday round results all hopes are shattered.

If you are married then check for spouse points. Otherwise you have to wait for 75+5 to be cleared first either by 189 or 190.

Best of luck.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 65 point non-pros now have a glimmer of hope if last night's round is the shape of things to come - but, as Aristotle once said, one swallow does not a summer make.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, 

What about other engineering profs? 

I have 70 points for 189, 233914. DOE: 26 April 2018.

Any chances? 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony
> ...


Thanks Tony


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

SunV said:


> I am also not happy to say that but bitter truth.
> 
> Hope number of invites get increased but looking at yesterday round results all hopes are shattered.
> 
> ...


No bro I'm not married. The only way I can get more points (75) now is in October 2019 through work experience but knowing my luck the cut off will be 80 at that time. 

How quickly the situation changes in a matter of months. My sentiments with those people who submitted their EOI at 60 points.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi ,

My spouse is a mechanical engineer and working in automobile sector whereas I am in IT. I am the primary applicant. Can I get partners point even if his field is different than mine?


If yes then it would be a great hope and increase my chances for 189.


Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My spouse is a mechanical engineer and working in automobile sector whereas I am in IT. I am the primary applicant. Can I get partners point even if his field is different than mine?
> 
> ...


Different occupations are not a bar as long as he can be positively assessed under an Anzsco code which is under MLTSSL and has competent English and is under 45 years of age

I am presuming you need points for 189

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks a ton. Please share the website for mechanical engineers evaluation too. 


Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Thanks a ton. Please share the website for mechanical engineers evaluation too.
> 
> 
> Regards


Beyond my area of knowledge 

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok. What is MLTSSL ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Ok. What is MLTSSL ?


Here you go

Australia Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List - Australian Visa Bureau


A revised list is due to be published any day now


Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Thanks a ton. Please share the website for mechanical engineers evaluation too.
> 
> 
> Regards


Hey buddy what exactly are u after? If it's skills assessment, then just google - Engineers Australia skills assessment


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi I am new here.

I submitted my EOI on 15/05/2018 with 70 points under 2399 other engineering category, is there any chances that I can receive the invitation in this year? 

Thx.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> Hi I am new here.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 15/05/2018 with 70 points under 2399 other engineering category, is there any chances that I can receive the invitation in this year?
> 
> Thx.


Is it engineering technologist ?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Is it engineering technologist ?


Nope, I accomplished my EA Assessment under the Professional Engineer category (biomedical engineering)


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Is it engineering technologist ?
> ...


Yes biomedical, environmental, arenotical and engineering technologist falls under one ceiling 2339

I am engineering technologist 
With 70 points waiting since nov 2017

If they dont increase invites , i beilieve we will never get invited.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

ARSI1010 said:


> So, now there is no hope for getting an invite for electronics engineering at 70 (189) applied eoi 31 January 2018. Anyone can answer to my query plz?


Dont loose it brother.
You are near in next 2-3 rounds.
Look at me I have no hopes, until they invite people at present scene like in non-pro rata..


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> I wouldn't say that
> My DOE is Dec 13 2017 with 70 points in 233512 mechanical engineer.
> The DOE has reached Nov 23rd from October 30 2017 in 6 months. I would assume in another 6 months I'll get it. For you maybe 4 months since electronics engineers with 70 are up to dec 3 2017


But 65 i not in league i guess.
Although last year many 60 pointers were invited.
I do not have hopes for 65 ...


----------



## adgoel (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am new here.
I submitted my EOI on 18/05/2018 with 75 points under 261313 - Software Engineer category. What are the chances of getting the invite? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Yes biomedical, environmental, arenotical and engineering technologist falls under one ceiling 2339
> 
> I am engineering technologist
> With 70 points waiting since nov 2017
> ...


Bad luck for you, as the cut off date for 70 points is 30/10/2017, u should be able to get the invitation soon, as once the timeline for 70 points moving forward, u ll be the first one gets invited. I believe the points will drop to 70 points eventually, as 2399 is such a small category, do not have much competitors I think. Finger-crossed


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all, my current job(working for last 3 years) is not directly related to my degree. Can I make it indirectly relate to my degree and get +ve assessent done from authority??? any harm...?
TIA.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

adgoel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new here.
> I submitted my EOI on 18/05/2018 with 75 points under 261313 - Software Engineer category. What are the chances of getting the invite?
> ...



With the same trend of slow invites , it would be within 2 months but if they increase invites for pro rata, you expect it even next round


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi guys. Just want to share that a fellow 2335* has been invited in the previous round with 75 pts. 2335 is still in the ball game 🙂


----------



## adgoel (Jul 11, 2018)

*Urgent 261313*

Thanks , but i was analyzing a situation that 80 and 85 pointers line up so much and the basic cut off for 261313 goes up to 80. Even if such a situation exists or happens do you think it will be time and i can get an invite in next few months ? 

( DOE - 18th May , 261313 , 75 points ) 

Would like to know your thaughts on the same


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@mirage 
Can u pls share the DOE of 2335 invite ? 
Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

adgoel said:


> Thanks , but i was analyzing a situation that 80 and 85 pointers line up so much and the basic cut off for 261313 goes up to 80. Even if such a situation exists or happens do you think it will be time and i can get an invite in next few months ?
> 
> ( DOE - 18th May , 261313 , 75 points )
> 
> Would like to know your thaughts on the same


Ya you should get invite i suppose, it would just be a matter of few rounds but with 75, you will eventually get it


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Mirage_- said:


> Hi guys. Just want to share that a fellow 2335* has been invited in the previous round with 75 pts. 2335 is still in the ball game 🙂


Thts great but the SOL is still not out, it should by next i hope. The new list would come into effect from next round. So still anything possible


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

bha517 said:


> I meant 190. From what I read, u wont be able to work in sydney or developed area, they separate NSW into different districts and when u apply for 190, u will apply for that specific district, which is usually regional.
> correct me if i m wrong


You got that wrong. The 190 visa allows you to work in Sydney if you are sponsored by NSW or in Melbourne if sponsored by Victoria. It is not limited to particular regions within those two states.


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

Mirage_- said:


> Hi guys. Just want to share that a fellow 2335* has been invited in the previous round with 75 pts. 2335 is still in the ball game 🙂


previous means... june round right? 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > So, now there is no hope for getting an invite for electronics engineering at 70 (189) applied eoi 31 January 2018. Anyone can anr to my query plz?
> ...



Next 2-3 rounds? I can't see this happening


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tony,
> ...


So, you mean to say still there is a little hope?


----------



## takobaba (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I've submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) on 16th Jan 2018 with 70 and 70 + 5 points respectively. My ANZSCO code is 263111 and my points break down is as followed:

Age: 30
Education: 15
Work experience: 5
PTE: 20

Can anyone please let me know when I can expect an invite for either 189 or 190?

I have gone through immitracker for 189, there are like 33 people infront of me but the signs aren't very clear of when I might get an invite.

Thanks.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Yeah buddy! Yeah still waiting for some good news. Now the 1 day gap (between me and the last 70 pointer of 2335XX who got invited) feels like a lifetime. I thought I’ll be getting invited back in April and got all my documents sorted. Now here we are with at least 7 days of 75 pointers backlog.
> 
> How r u going?


I remember your post on getting documents sorted - then the invitations just stopped for 70 pointers after crawling along almost a month. I hope the next few rounds will get us invited and not have us removed from the MLTSSL.

I was excited on Tuesday and feeling down since. A family friend got her non pro-rata invite last round, DOE Jan 18. We all told her it would take a long time... guess we have to eat our words .


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> The problem with the 190 being a permanent visa is that you have basic rights as a Permanent Resident - like living in any part of Australia that you think is most beneficial to you and your family. So the 190 Permanent visa has NIL Conditions attached. so the only way they can control where a person lives is to keep them under the provisional visa and make it a condition for PR that they only live, work and study in certain post codes.
> 
> There is no such thin gas a release letter - it is not needed anyway. When you get your visa, if you decide not to move to NSW, email them and advise that circumstances have changed and you are unable to move there now - just for their statistics.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, is the applicant legally required to stay in the nominated state? This seems to be a hotly debated topic with many perspectives. 

Cheers!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> I remember your post on getting documents sorted - then the invitations just stopped for 70 pointers after crawling along almost a month. I hope the next few rounds will get us invited and not have us removed from the MLTSSL.
> 
> I was excited on Tuesday and feeling down since. A family friend got her non pro-rata invite last round, DOE Jan 18. We all told her it would take a long time... guess we have to eat our words .


Anyway you can get points for CCL?

https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

Correct me if I am wrong. If the current pro ratas restriction trend continue, 75pointers like me (2339 other engineer) will eventually get invitation with 2-3months wait. So it is a matter of waiting time, I assumed. 

Cheers!


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> bha517 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony
> ...


Thanks Tony for clarification, but I came across a post stating that NSW recalled a couple not living in NSW and enquired about it. I havent heard such before, so I believe its a luck game.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> You got that wrong. The 190 visa allows you to work in Sydney if you are sponsored by NSW or in Melbourne if sponsored by Victoria. It is not limited to particular regions within those two states.


One can work anywhere, there is no legal obligations in the LAW to limit PR holder to work anywhere. 

However, there are some 2 years requirement by states... as many confirming its more of a not legally binding requirement, many follow that and many don't.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Anyway you can get points for CCL?
> 
> https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/


We did consider the translator points but for us it is probably impossible to get. Our mother tongue is English with some functional Malay and Mandarin + multiple dialects but not enough to pass an exam . We will have 75 points in Feb 19 though for work experience.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kerberos said:


> We did consider the translator points but for us it is probably impossible to get. Our mother tongue is English with some functional Malay and Mandarin + multiple dialects but not enough to pass an exam . We will have 75 points in Feb 19 though for work experience.


Why not to try to Canada?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

20 June 2018 Round Result 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Twist and Turns.!!

Was waiting for 6 months to see whether DOHA will increase the number of invites per round so that 70 pointers like me waiting with a 1 day gap for invite (last invite for 70 pointer electronics engineer being December 6 2017 and my DOE being December 8 2017) would get an invite..!!

Prayers and hopes turned out to be true.. The department increased the number of invites from 300 per round to a good sum of 900 odd invites..!!

But with a horrible twist of restricting the pro-ratas and inviting the non pro ratas leniently..!! That 1 day gap to invite is turning out to be something as difficult as the cave in Thailand..!!

I wish the last round was a one-off round with restrictions on the pro-ratas and that DIBP will loosen the restriction on pro-ratas once they publish the ceiling values for this FY..!!

Wait continues.!!!!!!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

takobaba said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) on 16th Jan 2018 with 70 and 70 + 5 points respectively. My ANZSCO code is 263111 and my points break down is as followed:
> 
> ...


Immitracker is just one source where people voluntarily add their case to help predict the possible dates of invites. It is not an official source of data, so you can't assume based on the data fed into immitracker. You can base your predictions from DIBP data, but for that too you'll need to wait till 11-Jul results are published at skill select for 189 and 489 visas. If you follow Iscah predictions, they have listed the possible wait times for 70 pointers across pro rata professions.

No one can predict when you'll receive 190. NSW are likely to re-open from September for FY 2018-19, if we go by last year's trend. VIC is already open though.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Twist and Turns.!!
> 
> Was waiting for 6 months to see whether DOHA will increase the number of invites per round so that 70 pointers like me waiting with a 1 day gap for invite (last invite for 70 pointer electronics engineer being December 6 2017 and my DOE being December 8 2017) would get an invite..!!
> 
> ...


I can feel your pain, wait of even 1 day b/w DOEs can turn out to be like ages... Given the increase in flow of 75 and 80 pointers since Dec last year. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nabhilash said:


> Immitracker is just one source where people voluntarily add their case to help predict the possible dates of invites. It is not an official source of data, so you can't assume based on the data fed into immitracker. You can base your predictions from DIBP data, but for that too you'll need to wait till 11-Jul results are published at skill select for 189 and 489 visas. If you follow Iscah predictions, they have listed the possible wait times for 70 pointers across pro rata professions.
> 
> No one can predict when you'll receive 190. NSW are likely to re-open from September for FY 2018-19, if we go by last year's trend. VIC is already open though.
> 
> ...


Great overview. 

In terms of queue size, i would suggest to look at it that way: what you see on myimmitracker re-EOI trend at a current cutoff (75 or 80)... multiply that by 5/10.. so if you see 33 people in front of you, then most likely its 350 people.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Great overview.
> 
> In terms of queue size, i would suggest to look at it that way: what you see on myimmitracker re-EOI trend at a current cutoff (75 or 80)... multiply that by 5/10.. so if you see 33 people in front of you, then most likely its 350 people.


The above is only applicable to populat anzcos in ICT i would say... especially 26131*


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Great overview.
> 
> In terms of queue size, i would suggest to look at it that way: what you see on myimmitracker re-EOI trend at a current cutoff (75 or 80)... multiply that by 5/10.. so if you see 33 people in front of you, then most likely its 350 people.


Good point to take into consideration, always felt that the actual queue may be 5-10 times larger, also not to mention the fake EOIs that clog up the queue. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Why not to try to Canada?


Considering albeit not seriously at the moment. We have many relatives and friends in Australia so that would be the first choice. I did study Ontario Grade 12 in Malaysia with Canadian lecturers and enjoyed it but I didn't pursue further education there.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kerberos said:


> Considering albeit not seriously at the moment. We have many relatives and friends in Australia so that would be the first choice. I did study Ontario Grade 12 in Malaysia with Canadian lecturers and enjoyed it but I didn't pursue further education there.


As long as you have Bachelor / Masters with you NOC level 0 (Highest Canadian equivalent of AZNSCOs) and your IELTS you will get an ITA in the next two weeks and most likely PPR in the next 3 months.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You will need to do WES first though (Education assessment) 

The rest of the process is pretty much identical.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

if anything ping me a PM - i know both system pretty well.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

It will be really good if discussions about migrating to Canada can be done in a different thread and not here.. Please...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway you can get points for CCL?
> ...


AFAIK it's only conversational, and if you can sikit sikit here and there it might be worth giving it a shot. Apologies if y'all have already looked into it 

Don't lose hope! 🙂


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm curious with the 20th June 2018 round. The DOE date for other engineer (2339) moved only 1 day. While for 2335, DOE seems to move backward 16 days. May be it is a typo.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx

Cheers!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

kritad said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm curious with the 20th June 2018 round. The DOE date for other engineer (2339) moved only 1 day. While for 2335, DOE seems to move backward 16 days. May be it is a typo.
> 
> ...


I belong to 2339 engineering technologist with 70 points since Nov 17.

After looking at i am sure tht i dont stand any chance at all


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

HI Tony,

Seeing the invites on July 11th round, I am starting to worry if 26131* goes the same direction as other ANZSCO's who were not even invited (irrespective of points). DO you think this might happen in next couple of months?

Secondly, I submitted my EOI with DOE as 15th May, 2018 for 261313. Any idea when I can expect an invite with current trend ?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Me too waiting since nov 2017 with the same occupation code engineer tech. Dont we have a chance at least in next rounds? Why do they ill treat pro ratas like this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kritad said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm curious with the 20th June 2018 round. The DOE date for other engineer (2339) moved only 1 day. While for 2335, DOE seems to move backward 16 days. May be it is a typo.
> 
> ...


DOE do move backwards also sometimes correctly 

It happens when an applicant who has suspended his EOI reactivates it after a round or 2

Cheers


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi all, 

Can anyone explain please that ..

On 6th june official doha results mechanical invite was at 75 point 30.05.2018 but 

On 20th june round its showing as 75 point 12.04.2018 

How come it moved 1 and a half month back ??? 


Thanks


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

13akber said:


> I belong to 2339 engineering technologist with 70 points since Nov 17.
> 
> After looking at i am sure tht i dont stand any chance at all



I bet it may be a typo. Seeing 2334 and 2335 have say DOE date on 6th June 2018 round, these 2 might have move paralleled which I guess could be 12/06/2018 instead of 12/04/2018.

So, I, again, bet that 2334, 2335, 2339 DOE may be 12/06/2018 @75pts. My guess with no anything to support.

Cheers!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Me too waiting since nov 2017 with the same occupation code engineer tech. Dont we have a chance at least in next rounds? Why do they ill treat pro ratas like this?


Dont know mate 
There is now a backlog of nearly 3 months for 75 pointers so 70 pointers are far away 

We need at least 2 or 3 back to back huge rounds to get invite which is looking impossible.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kritad said:


> I bet it may be a typo. Seeing 2334 and 2335 have say DOE date on 6th June 2018 round, these 2 might have move paralleled which I guess could be 12/06/2018 instead of 12/04/2018.
> 
> So, I, again, bet that 2334, 2335, 2339 DOE may be 12/06/2018 @75pts. My guess with no anything to support.
> 
> Cheers!


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/11thJuly2018invites.png

According to this 2339.. 75 has not moved. Can it be?


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi any chance for my invite??

My 485 Visa is finishing on 26th August 2018.

My occupation is ICT Sec (Non pro rata)

Eoi Submitted with 60 points: Dec 2017

Eoi Updated with 70 points in 8/7/18

Following are the three rounds before my 485 visa expires.

25/7/18

8/8/18

22/8/18

I don't know in which direction I am going??? Can I take a COE from any college and lodge student visa for diploma in mid August for the safe side???

Awaiting for your kind replies Seniors.

My points are:

Age = 30
Aus Study= 20
PTE= 10
Pro Year = 5
Aus experience= 5

189= 70 points D.O.E 8/7/18
190= 70 + 5 points D.O.E 8/7/18


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> kritad said:
> 
> 
> > I bet it may be a typo. Seeing 2334 and 2335 have say DOE date on 6th June 2018 round, these 2 might have move paralleled which I guess could be 12/06/2018 instead of 12/04/2018.
> ...


Yes it is possible
2339 was 11 april on 6 june and 1 day movement suggest on 20 june results suggest there might be few gone backwards.
There are only 9 invites with 2339 since this slow down of invitations.
It is very much possible 5 or 6 of them did nt apply after 60 days of invite so it would be gone to them again.

I cant see 9 applicants with 75 pointers in a day from 11 to 12 april.

It is looking extremely difficult for even 75 pointers to get invite.
I am standing 70 points and i am not expecting anything now after looking at that


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kritad said:


> I bet it may be a typo. Seeing 2334 and 2335 have say DOE date on 6th June 2018 round, these 2 might have move paralleled which I guess could be 12/06/2018 instead of 12/04/2018.
> 
> So, I, again, bet that 2334, 2335, 2339 DOE may be 12/06/2018 @75pts. My guess with no anything to support.
> 
> Cheers!


You already have one explanation: someone suspended their EOI. More likely is that someone let their invite expire and got reinvited.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Yes it is possible
> 2339 was 11 april on 6 june and 1 day movement suggest on 20 june results suggest there might be few gone backwards.
> There are only 9 invites with 2339 since this slow down of invitations.
> It is very much possible 5 or 6 of them did nt apply after 60 days of invite so it would be gone to them again.
> ...


So it is useless to wait with 70 marks for ET. It wont happen.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You already have one explanation: someone suspended their EOI. More likely is that someone let their invite expire and got reinvited.


Thanks for clarification for I am an ignorant.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> So it is useless to wait with 70 marks for ET. It wont happen.


How many are there in the queue with 75 marks for ET. I have 70 and my doe - nov 2017.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kritad said:


> I bet it may be a typo. Seeing 2334 and 2335 have say DOE date on 6th June 2018 round, these 2 might have move paralleled which I guess could be 12/06/2018 instead of 12/04/2018.
> 
> So, I, again, bet that 2334, 2335, 2339 DOE may be 12/06/2018 @75pts. My guess with no anything to support.
> 
> Cheers!


How many are there in the queue with 75 marks for Eng Tech. I have 70 and my doe - nov 2017.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> So it is useless to wait with 70 marks for ET. It won't happen.


You cant say like that, that was previous year movement we don't know what happened this year, it may have moved to May(one month), but we don't know.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> You cant say like that, that was previous year movement we don't know what happened this year, it may have moved to May(one month), but we don't know.


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/11thJuly2018invites.png

I worried after looking at this bro..No movement for ET with 75 in 11th July.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/11thJuly2018invites.png
> 
> I worried after looking at this bro..No movement for ET with 75 in 11th July.


Don't worry, iscah is just copying the results from the immitracker also, they just saw like what we saw in immitracker that 27 June one guys from ET hot with 80 points, and I am sure the ET with 75 must have moved upto 25 to 30 of April for sure. After the results of this invite is out we are able to understand. So dont worry.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. Official round results of 20th June 2018
2. Un-official round results of 11th July 2018


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Don't worry, iscah is just copying the results from the immitracker also, they just saw like what we saw in immitracker that 27 June one guys from ET hot with 80 points, and I am sure the ET with 75 must have moved upto 25 to 30 of April for sure. After the results of this invite is out we are able to understand. So dont worry.


Thanks bro. According to ur idea how many 75s are waiting in the queue for the occupation code ET?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Thanks bro. According to ur idea how many 75s are waiting in the queue for the occupation code ET?


I strongly believe only May and June month guys with 75 may be there for waiting for next invitation and May guys should get their invite in the next round. If the EOI for 75 has not moved from April 12 to at least MAY 25 for July 11th invite, then ET is gone. But I don't think there are so many with 75 maybe 20 to 30 Max. Within the next few rounds, it will get cleared.
If anyone knows someone with 75 EOI date on April 25 or before did not get their invite, then we are in serious trouble, but fortunately, I know only guys from MAY EOI with 75.
So hopes are on, keep waiting for at least for the results of this year first round and of course, there is only one thing we can do that is waiting.:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi ,

What is ET here ? Does it include 261313 ?


----------



## Luiz niza (Jul 12, 2018)

I am nurse,submitted eoi for Vic with 65 points 189,190 with 70. What are my chances before August for an Invitation😌


----------



## nirmalktom (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Tony,

I have filed my EOI on Jan 1st 2018 with 70 points in 261313 under 189. When can I expect an invite? Till what date was the last invitation received for 70 pointers as of yesterday?

Thanks 
Nirmal


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is possible
> ...


Thats what it seems like it at this stage


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

nirmalktom said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I have filed my EOI on Jan 1st 2018 with 70 points in 261313 under 189. When can I expect an invite? Till what date was the last invitation received for 70 pointers as of yesterday?
> 
> ...


Last 70 point was 30 Oct 2017

If they dont increase number of invites than forget about it


----------



## Mad_Max13 (Jul 9, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I strongly believe only May and June month guys with 75 may be there for waiting for next invitation and May guys should get their invite in the next round. If the EOI for 75 has not moved from April 12 to at least MAY 25 for July 11th invite, then ET is gone. But I don't think there are so many with 75 maybe 20 to 30 Max. Within the next few rounds, it will get cleared.
> If anyone knows someone with 75 EOI date on April 25 or before did not get their invite, then we are in serious trouble, but fortunately, I know only guys from MAY EOI with 75.
> So hopes are on, keep waiting for at least for the results of this year first round and of course, there is only one thing we can do that is waiting.:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:



Hey,

So I am a 75pt ET with May 15 as my eoi date. Its been two months and I am still waiting...

I have been following few people on immitracker with 75 pt and there's one who's eoi date is April 20 and still hasn't received an invite. 

So even in the July 11 round, the EOI date hasn't moved past April 20 for sure.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Its engineer technologist 233914 pro rata


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> What is ET here ? Does it include 261313 ?


Its engineer technologist - 233914


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Mad_Max13 said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I am a 75pt ET with May 15 as my eoi date. Its been two months and I am still waiting...
> 
> ...


Why dont they increase the intake? Have they forgotten to remove the % barrier for pro rata?


----------



## Mascool (Jun 27, 2018)

Based on the latest result the DOE for Mech Eng has moved 1.5 months backward..how this is even possible? is it a typo or what?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Why dont they increase the intake? Have they forgotten to remove the % barrier for pro rata?


Movement of 8 days also not happened looks like no invite for 75 also.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Why dont they increase the intake? Have they forgotten to remove the % barrier for pro rata?


I really think that's the case.

Doesn't make sense otherwise, the 20% 'barrier' was designed to accommodate 300 invites. How is it that they are capping pro-rata occupations at same no. while tripling the total no. of invites for the round.

At this rate, for 2335XX, with 20 invites per round, at the end of the 2018-19, they'll have invited 480 people in total. That's insane!

I really want to decipher the logic behind this.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> I really think that's the case.
> 
> Doesn't make sense otherwise, the 20% 'barrier' was designed to accommodate 300 invites. How is it that they are capping pro-rata occupations at same no. while tripling the total no. of invites for the round.
> 
> ...


These...ing. people make most of us other engineering professionals and playing to make money by reducing cap .. I don't have words to say more...
I am tired of this b..sh,..t.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

*Urgent Advice Needed 261313*

Hi People , 
I would like to get some serious advice here from the people so that i can make an important and informed decision. 
I filled my EOI on 16th May 2018 , under Soft Engineer 261313 Score 75.
I was expecting an invitation by now but it did not happen. 
Now seeing the past trends i am worried if i would ever get an invitation or not since there seems to be a lot of 80 pointers. 

I would like to have some expert opinion as to let me know if it is worth waiting for this and can i expect an invite or i should look out for other option ?

Can it happen that 80 becomes a trend in 261313 and i am left out at 75 ? Coz that is the case i think can lead me to not getting an invitation. 

Would request you to please advice me as to what shall i do. Shall i wait or start looking out for other options 

( 261313 , 75 Points , EOI 16th May 7:30 PM )


----------



## takobaba (Jul 11, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> I really think that's the case.
> 
> Doesn't make sense otherwise, the 20% 'barrier' was designed to accommodate 300 invites. How is it that they are capping pro-rata occupations at same no. while tripling the total no. of invites for the round.
> 
> ...


Trump effect all around the commonwealth countries and oncoming elections in Australia.

Advance Australia FAIIIIRRR!!!!!!!!1!!!1!1!!


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> AFAIK it's only conversational, and if you can sikit sikit here and there it might be worth giving it a shot. Apologies if y'all have already looked into it
> 
> Don't lose hope! 🙂


Haha sikit sikit lama-lama pun jadi bukit eh... if Malay had an IELTS score mine would be at a 6.0 at the most.

Although if the trend continues hopelessly then that is the last hope of additional points besides waiting for work experience. Thanks for the food for thought.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> if anything ping me a PM - i know both system pretty well.


Masters actually but it is from a local university so it might not be recognized. We will have to get it assessed. 

It does seem easy to get at the moment (big keyword here!) so that is the backup plan. We shall see how it goes this fiscal year. If no invite arrives even after getting 75 points in Feb then full steam ahead for Canada while the IELTS results are still valid. I don't want to repeat that exam ever again!

Cheers!


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> I remember your post on getting documents sorted - then the invitations just stopped for 70 pointers after crawling along almost a month. I hope the next few rounds will get us invited and not have us removed from the MLTSSL.
> 
> I was excited on Tuesday and feeling down since. A family friend got her non pro-rata invite last round, DOE Jan 18. We all told her it would take a long time... guess we have to eat our words .


Yeah non prorata hit the jackpot in last round. Not sure what to expect in coming rounds. Though 233513 was flagged for removal it wasn't listed in that dept of jobs skilled list. So I think we are safe for now in that regard.


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Invited nr of mech eng is increased to 1195. Only 20 people invited on the latest result. I hope that it is a typo and I think it should be 12.06.


Mascool said:


> Based on the latest result the DOE for Mech Eng has moved 1.5 months backward..how this is even possible? is it a typo or what?


SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313
75 points (Age: 25, Language: 20, Degree: 15, Experience: 15)
DOE: 12-Jul-2018


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> AFAIK it's only conversational, and if you can sikit sikit here and there it might be worth giving it a shot. Apologies if y'all have already looked into it
> 
> Don't lose hope! 🙂


I got curious and took a look at the practice for Malay and it seems pretty simple even with my barely functional conversational Malay. At least I could understand and roughly translate the other language. The only issue would be the tests are only held in Australia and only on certain dates.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi People ,
> I would like to get some serious advice here from the people so that i can make an important and informed decision.
> I filled my EOI on 16th May 2018 , under Soft Engineer 261313 Score 75.
> I was expecting an invitation by now but it did not happen.
> ...


Hi

worst case scenario is the number remains at 58 invites per round for an extended period - we think the 75 pointers got down to 11th April in the 1st round of July. so it is making steady progress to your date of 16th May 2018. Moving about 5 days per round - about 7 rounds to get you - but any increase on the 58 before November gets you invited earlier - easy for me to say but don't panic yet.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@mascool 

As some1 on the thread mentioned above that, 1 applicant from 12.04.18 didnt accepted his/her invitation in 60 day period and it went again back to system and he/she got invited again.

I think its nt a worrying issue backlog for mechanical 75 still stands in june 2018

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

mcmurphy said:


> Invited nr of mech eng is increased to 1195. Only 20 people invited on the latest result. I hope that it is a typo and I think it should be 12.06.
> 
> SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Not a typo. System would have re-invited previous EOI. Has happened before in December.


----------



## Mascool (Jun 27, 2018)

mcmurphy said:


> Invited nr of mech eng is increased to 1195. Only 20 people invited on the latest result. I hope that it is a typo and I think it should be 12.06.
> 
> SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


 Thank you mate... I got 75 points and my DOE is 24 July (12 days behind)...can I expect to get an invitation next round?
Cheers


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @mascool
> 
> As some1 on the thread mentioned above that, 1 applicant from 12.04.18 didnt accepted his/her invitation in 60 day period and it went again back to system and he/she got invited again.
> 
> ...


That is interesting, so if we don't accept the invitation, we are still in the waiting list. 

SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Mascool said:


> Thank you mate... I got 75 points and my DOE is 24 July (12 days behind)...can I expect to get an invitation next round?
> Cheers


That depends on your occupation. If it is non pro-rata then you have a chance in the near future. 

SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@mcmurphy 

Yes , official website says “If you receive an invitation, you will have 60 days to lodge your online visa application. If you have not lodged an online visa application within this time you will have to wait to receive another invitation. If you receive two invitations to apply for a visa for the same EOI and you do not lodge a visa application, your expression of interest will be removed from SkillSelect. If you still want to apply for a visa, you will need to submit a new Expression of Interest.”

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/what-do-i-do-if-i-get-an-invitation

Cheers


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

Did any ICT security got invite with 70 points?

I applied with 70 points/ ICT security 262112/ 10th July 2018.

Also applied with 70 points/ Analyst Programmer - 261311.

Can I expect invitation with any of the above EOIs in the coming rouds?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> worst case scenario is the number remains at 58 invites per round for an extended period - we think the 75 pointers got down to 11th April in the 1st round of July. so it is making steady progress to your date of 16th May 2018. Moving about 5 days per round - about 7 rounds to get you - but any increase on the 58 before November gets you invited earlier - easy for me to say but don't panic yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind reply. 

Just wanted to ask a question. 

Do you see a situation that the cut off for 261313 rises to 80/85 and i never see an invite ? At-least not in the next 1 year ? What do you think about this scenario happening ? ( DOE - 16th May , 261313 , 75 pts )


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @mcmurphy
> 
> Yes , official website says “If you receive an invitation, you will have 60 days to lodge your online visa application. If you have not lodged an online visa application within this time you will have to wait to receive another invitation. If you receive two invitations to apply for a visa for the same EOI and you do not lodge a visa application, your expression of interest will be removed from SkillSelect. If you still want to apply for a visa, you will need to submit a new Expression of Interest.”
> 
> ...


This Skillselect is a piece of sh!! system designed to waste the invitation.


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello guys,

I've submitted my EOI under 233513 (Prod or plant engg) on 25th Nov with 70 points and been waiting ever since.


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi, 
Any *external auditors lucky to receive invitation* in the round on 11th July 2018.??
Seems it is a tough call for auditors.

I am awaiting with 80 points- DOE- 01/06/2018.


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> In this round they seem to have invited around 800 people and around 75% of them were non pro-ratas.
> 
> Assuming a much worse scenario for you, where they invite around 600 people in the next round and 50% of them are non pro-rata, they would still get 300 invites. Even if 200 EOIs with 75 points get lodged in the next 2 weeks, there would still be 100 places available for 70 pointers. If all 70 pointers have been cleared up to the beginning of March, then you should be invited for sure.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate.

I still have my work visa till september 2019.

Cheers!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

antonychan11 said:


> This Skillselect is a piece of sh!! system designed to waste the invitation.


And the best part, the waisted invitation is the part of the quota / ceiling


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> what happened yesterday is what looks like a continuation of 20% allocation for pro ratas, as it was when the total round was 300, and an increase in total invites to about 800.
> 
> ...


Thanks tony for your advise.
I am going to apply 190 today.
Cheers!


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Omkar_ said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI under 233513 (Prod or plant engg) on 25th Nov with 70 points and been waiting ever since.
> 
> ...


Was your experience assessed by EA in the first place? You do not have to reassess your work experience if you are still working at the same job since you have got your assessment. If you changed your job after assessment you would need to do reassessment for your new employment. 

I have the same situation, my assessment outcome is dated on 3rd Oct 2017 but since then I did not change my employer. So any experience I gain with my current employer will be valid and I do not have to reassess it. That's what my agent told me anyways.


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

MarshallTank said:


> Was your experience assessed by EA in the first place? You do not have to reassess your work experience if you are still working at the same job since you have got your assessment. If you changed your job after assessment you would need to do reassessment for your new employment.
> 
> I have the same situation, my assessment outcome is dated on 3rd Oct 2017 but since then I did not change my employer. So any experience I gain with my current employer will be valid and I do not have to reassess it. That's what my agent told me anyways.


Thanks for the reply

No, my experience wasn't assessed. I got this occupation category given to me by Engineer's Australia based on my degree. I was half-expecting Electrical engg, as my degree is Instrumentation engg, but was given this pro-rata occupation and was told to write a competency report if I wanted to be assessed under any other occupation.

I got the job later, and I've changed the company last month.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kerberos said:


> Masters actually but it is from a local university so it might not be recognized. We will have to get it assessed.
> 
> It does seem easy to get at the moment (big keyword here!) so that is the backup plan. We shall see how it goes this fiscal year. If no invite arrives even after getting 75 points in Feb then full steam ahead for Canada while the IELTS results are still valid. I don't want to repeat that exam ever again!
> 
> Cheers!


Good strategy! all the best mate!


----------



## Just10 (Jul 12, 2018)

hello everyone. Im a newbie here. Anyone who got invited from 32111 ( architectural draftsperson) 70 points?? Thanks


----------



## Just10 (Jul 12, 2018)

Just10 said:


> hello everyone. Im a newbie here. Anyone who got invited from 32111 ( architectural draftsperson) 70 points?? Thanks


sorry i mean 312111  architectural draftsperson


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

mcmurphy said:


> Invited nr of mech eng is increased to 1195. Only 20 people invited on the latest result. I hope that it is a typo and I think it should be 12.06.
> 
> SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi



Its a typo. No doubt.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Omkar_ said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> No, my experience wasn't assessed. I got this occupation category given to me by Engineer's Australia based on my degree. I was half-expecting Electrical engg, as my degree is Instrumentation engg, but was given this pro-rata occupation and was told to write a competency report if I wanted to be assessed under any other occupation.
> 
> I got the job later, and I've changed the company last month.




It’s not a mandate to get your experience assessment done by EA (Engineers Australia). Rather you can go through the immigration procedure with only a positive CDR. If you reach out to the EA for an experience assessment, it is more like a comprehensive trial. And, in cases wherein the assessment has a positive outcome, you are doubly sure of a positive Visa process as well.

However, if you chose to bypass the experience assessment process, you must submit all necessary work documents along with your CDR at Visa stage.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

MarshallTank said:


> Was your experience assessed by EA in the first place? You do not have to reassess your work experience if you are still working at the same job since you have got your assessment. If you changed your job after assessment you would need to do reassessment for your new employment.
> 
> I have the same situation, my assessment outcome is dated on 3rd Oct 2017 but since then I did not change my employer. So any experience I gain with my current employer will be valid and I do not have to reassess it. That's what my agent told me anyways.


As long as you are in current job which is assessed you leave your end date open in EOI and it will automatically take in the added experience till date . If you change your job you have to update the end date and mention the new start date for new employer . It is not mandatory to be assessed for employment in the first place during skill assesment and is an additional service that you avail on own interest, but is highly recommended . I would suggest that if you only change your job and still in EOI stage , update the EOI with new details and leave it to CO to assess your employment post visa lodgment which either ways the CO is going to do .

You will save few additional $ which you will put into additional employment assesment . Instead take that money deposit it in the bank . Will add tiny interest's


----------



## Sidandamnaeoi (Jul 12, 2018)

I have submitted my EOI for 221111 on 25 Dec 2017 with 75 pts. How long it will take to get my invitation?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

imprincek said:


> It’s not a mandate to get your experience assessment done by EA (Engineers Australia). Rather you can go through the immigration procedure with only a positive CDR. If you reach out to the EA for an experience assessment, it is more like a comprehensive trial. And, in cases wherein the assessment has a positive outcome, you are doubly sure of a positive Visa process as well.
> 
> However, if you chose to bypass the experience assessment process, you must submit all necessary work documents along with your CDR at Visa stage.


Wow! Do I have to write a CDR just to get my experience assessed (by either EA or immi dept)?

I'm pretty much in same boat, didn't have to write CDR to get the degree assessed, as it was Australian. I'll be finishing 1 year work experience in few months.

I was under the assumption that I just need to submit an employer letter outlining responsibilities and my payslips, tax return. Didn't think I've to write an entire CDR just to prove I've 1 year work experience in field of my studies. (I haven't done research on what's required yet).


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys why is there a difference between processing of 75 % applications for 189(8 months) and processing of 75 % application for 190(5 months).Shouldn't it be reverse since 190 consist of 1 more step.

And this 5 month is from EOI to visa grant or what.Can some senior in this forum kindly explain the details pls?


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

Just10 said:


> hello everyone. Im a newbie here. Anyone who got invited from 32111 ( architectural draftsperson) 70 points?? Thanks


Hi mate, even am waiting to hear the details of July 11th draw, which would help us guess the waiting period based on the number of invitations.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello Guys
Is that true they have increased the numb of invites this round? And
Is there any hope for us (70 pts 263111 doe 24th nov) to get invited sooner?


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Engineering Technologist 233914
> 70 points
> DOE: 26.04.2018
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk



Hi Mate,

I,m a newbie to expat. Can you help me on where can i see the number of invitations sent on July11 2019 round as the homeaffairs site isnt updated with recent round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anandmohan said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I,m a newbie to expat. Can you help me on where can i see the number of invitations sent on July11 2019 round as the homeaffairs site isnt updated with recent round.


You will have to wait for the site to be updated for an accurate number

This was an unusual round so all sorts of figures flying around from 500 to 1000, depending on whom you ask

Cheers


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You will have to wait for the site to be updated for an accurate number
> 
> This was an unusual round so all sorts of figures flying around from 500 to 1000, depending on whom you ask
> 
> Cheers


Thank for your reply. How do you call it as an unusual round. If my understanding is not wrong, this is the start of FY 18-19 and July 11th is one among 2 rounds for July right..


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Quick question. Can I apply for two separate EOIs?
> I'm planning to apply as well for 190. I did not tick it when I submitted my 189 EOI and I am skeptic it might change my DOE if I edit my first EOI for 189.
> ...


Hello. Are you sure about your experience points? You have mentioned that you have 8 years of experience. So 6 (8 -2) years of skilled experience should only fetch you 10 points and not 15, correct?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Quick question. Can I apply for two separate EOIs?
> I'm planning to apply as well for 190. I did not tick it when I submitted my 189 EOI and I am skeptic it might change my DOE if I edit my first EOI for 189.
> ...


Nvm. Thought the ANZSCO code was 2613*. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

anandmohan said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > You will have to wait for the site to be updated for an accurate number
> ...


For me it was unusual becoz usually (by usually I mean past 6 months) DHA has been inviting 300 per round with I think 180 going to prorata and rest to non prorata.

This time they invited substantially more but didn’t bother upping the no. of invites sent to prorata.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

*Urgent Advice Needed 261313*



qazx said:


> Thanks for your kind reply.
> 
> Just wanted to ask a question.
> 
> Do you see a situation that the cut off for 261313 rises to 80/85 and i never see an invite ? At-least not in the next 1 year ? What do you think about this scenario happening ? ( DOE - 16th May , 261313 , 75 pts )


Can anyone please throw some light on my query ? A sincere advice would be really appreciated. 

I applied in Soft Eng 261313 category on EOI 16th May 2018 , 75 points. 

Just wanted to know if i can expect an invite in next 8-10 months or shall i start weighing other options?

Also what do you think is the probability that all the 80's line up above me and i don't get an invite atall ??

Just wanted to get an opinion before making my next move. 

Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

qazx said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your kind reply.
> ...


Dont worry with 75 points, you will definitely get invited. 
However, could take few months if they dont increase the numbers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

13akber said:


> Dont worry with 75 points, you will definitely get invited.
> However, could take few months if they dont increase the numbers


or decrease...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sidandamnaeoi said:


> I have submitted my EOI for 221111 on 25 Dec 2017 with 75 pts. How long it will take to get my invitation?


its a bit slow... last round 85 pointer reported invite... not sure about 80s.


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

hi please anybody tell me... what happend to anzsco code : 233513 (production and plant engineer) why there was not even a single invite....??? 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

qazx said:


> Can anyone please throw some light on my query ? A sincere advice would be really appreciated.
> 
> I applied in Soft Eng 261313 category on EOI 16th May 2018 , 75 points.
> 
> ...


you should in my view, unless something dramatically changes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajeev86 said:


> hi please anybody tell me... what happend to anzsco code : 233513 (production and plant engineer) why there was not even a single invite....???
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


what are your points?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Tony, re tagging my question as it was lost in the pool of messages..


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> HI Tony,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Retagging.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kushiwww (Jul 12, 2018)

Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists
Occupation: 262112
Total : 70
EOI: March 2018
Invited: July 2018


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

rajeev86 said:


> hi please anybody tell me... what happend to anzsco code : 233513 (production and plant engineer) why there was not even a single invite....???
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


I believe invitation number is arround 20 again because 2335 is pro-rata. With this number, only limited number of 75+ pointers got the invitation.

I am waiting with 70 points and my EOI is on 01.Feb. My occupation is 233511. If they won't increase the number of invitations for pro-rata then there is not much hope for me in the near future. 

SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> what are your points?


my point is 70...it would be 75... awaiting partner skill assesment... but the question is not even 75 were invited.... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## kushiwww (Jul 12, 2018)

*Occupation: 262112*

My Friend just got invited for Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists
Occupation: 262112
Total : 70
EOI: March 2018
Invited: July 2018


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

rajeev86 said:


> my point is 70...it would be 75... awaiting partner skill assesment... but the question is not even 75 were invited....
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


How do you know that? If it is Iscah, they said no one invited on last round of June but there was 20 people got invited. 

SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajeev86 said:


> my point is 70...it would be 75... awaiting partner skill assesment... but the question is not even 75 were invited....
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


the reason for this, well, possible two reasons: 

- Longer gap between invites (accumulation of higher pointers) 
- Smaller than usual number of ITAs for some anzscos. 

I trust with 75 for SC189 you should be good (i assume you are 26131*)


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

rajeev86 said:


> my point is 70...it would be 75... awaiting partner skill assesment... but the question is not even 75 were invited....
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Hey mate, I belong to same occupation (233513 - Prod or plant engg). They would've invited 20 people in 2335XX group, but for such low no. it's nearly impossible to track the DOE of people who got invitation. We'll have to wait for official data from DHA.


----------



## kushiwww (Jul 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


My friend got invited for;
Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists
Occupation: 262112
Total Points : 70
EOI: March 2018
Invited: July 2018


----------



## akashkhare05 (Jul 3, 2018)

When is the next round for July? I have submitted my EOI today (12/07) with 80 points.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

akashkhare05 said:


> When is the next round for July? I have submitted my EOI today (12/07) with 80 points.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Probably on 25.07

SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

akashkhare05 said:


> When is the next round for July? I have submitted my EOI today (12/07) with 80 points.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


 your anzsco?


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> the reason for this, well, possible two reasons:
> 
> - Longer gap between invites (accumulation of higher pointers)
> - Smaller than usual number of ITAs for some anzscos.
> ...


No my anzsco is 233513... my only fear is.. did the remove this from SOL... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Hey mate, I belong to same occupation (233513 - Prod or plant engg). They would've invited 20 people in 2335XX group, but for such low no. it's nearly impossible to track the DOE of people who got invitation. We'll have to wait for official data from DHA.


i hope for the same.... i guess this would be a long wait... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

mcmurphy said:


> How do you know that? If it is Iscah, they said no one invited on last round of June but there was 20 people got invited.
> 
> SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


yeah i saw it in iscah only... sorry i m new to this forum and all this activity of SC 189..thats why i am more nervous.... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

kindly suggest possibilities of 70 points 261313.. DOE- Jan 2018.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

rajeev86 said:


> yeah i saw it in iscah only... sorry i m new to this forum and all this activity of SC 189..thats why i am more nervous....
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Bro, you are making me nervous now. Hope it's still in SOL/


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

*Updated EOI*

Finally met Australian Study Requirement and Updated my EOI!!

Check Signature!!


----------



## akashkhare05 (Jul 3, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> your anzsco?


261313

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

akashkhare05 said:


> 261313
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




That’s cool..

Nevertheless, I can only wish that there aren’t anymore 80/85 point applications before next round 🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

How can we claim 5 points of spouse?


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Any luck for Electrical Engineers with 70 points in next round. I am loosing my hope. I know there are any people lying in the pool from ages. Submitted My EOI on 28-May-2018 with 70 points under 189.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> How can we claim 5 points of spouse?


Here you go 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Dha updated for 26th June. Saw it in the morning

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ria Varma said:


> Any luck for Electrical Engineers with 70 points in next round. I am loosing my hope. I know there are any people lying in the pool from ages. Submitted My EOI on 28-May-2018 with 70 points under 189.




Its only been 2 months since submission of eoi and already you are loosing hope. Their are people with same points and waiting from last Nov. So have some patience!! You will get invites if they increases the number of invites being sent per round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi,

SC 189 invites for 2613 group with 75 points are happening after a gap of 3 months now. Hence, I suggest since you have only 70 points, you may apply for SC 190 too. The chances are higher there compared to SC 189, I feel.



Bennet.Christian said:


> kindly suggest possibilities of 70 points 261313.. DOE- Jan 2018.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

germanattempt2 said:


> Guys why is there a difference between processing of 75 % applications for 189(8 months) and processing of 75 % application for 190(5 months).Shouldn't it be reverse since 190 consist of 1 more step.
> 
> And this 5 month is from EOI to visa grant or what.Can some senior in this forum kindly explain the details pls?


From the DHA website:

"The priority processing arrangements enable the department to consider and finalise visa applications in an order of priority that the Minister considers appropriate.
The priority processing arrangements apply to applications for the following visas:
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS)
Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
Points-tested skilled migration.

Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:

applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
all other applications."

Therefore, regional sponsored applications have the highest priority, followed by employer nominated. State sponsored (190) comes next, and then 189.

As the 190 visa applications have a higher priority they get processed faster.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Migration numbers dropped from 183,000+ (2016/17) to 163,000+ (2017/18) 
7 news melbourne 

This is wat they wanted (political gains) 
Actually this is bad for economy and more struggle for people like us


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

kushiwww said:


> Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists
> Occupation: 262112
> Total : 70
> EOI: March 2018
> Invited: July 2018


Hi what was your D.O.E ??


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Migration numbers dropped from 183,000+ (2016/17) to 163,000+ (2017/18)
> 7 news melbourne
> 
> This is wat they wanted (political gains)
> Actually this is bad for economy and more struggle for people like us


For those who've come across the sea, we have no more plains to share :clap2:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Migration numbers dropped from 183,000+ (2016/17) to 163,000+ (2017/18)
> 7 news melbourne
> 
> This is wat they wanted (political gains)
> Actually this is bad for economy and more struggle for people like us


How's this bad for economy? 
Granted, Australia's current economy growth relies almost exclusively on immigration. But this is unhealthy and unsustainable.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Migration numbers dropped from 183,000+ (2016/17) to 163,000+ (2017/18)
> 7 news melbourne
> 
> This is wat they wanted (political gains)
> Actually this is bad for economy and more struggle for people like us


When I saw the burst of grants in the last week of June, I had anticipated that they are trying to desperately to reach the figure of 165k grants

Looks like despite their last minute efforts, they fell short

Anyways one more worrying data in the news item

Visa refusals have gone by 50% so members need to be extra careful in applying and make sure that they take no liberties, which applicants may have taken in the past and gotten away with it 

https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...tion-migrant-skilled-annual-figures-crackdown

The number of people permanently migrating to Australia has dropped 10 percent, with official figures reaching the lowest level in more than a decade.

Tough new vetting rules imposed by Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton has seen the annual intake cut by 21,000 people, The Australian reports.

A crackdown on fraudulent claims and more visa refusals has also contributed to the drop, the largest in more than 10 years.

Immigration now stands at less than 163,000 people annually from a previous peak of 190,000. The 2007-08 recorded intake was 158,630.
Dutton's new integrity measures have also led to a 46 percent rise in visa refusals and a 17 percent increase in application withdrawals

Cheers


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

hi Guys, Sorry to be a pain and repeat this question, but do you know anyone who received an invite for 489 family sponsorship on Wednesday's round? If you do please let me know. It will be a massive help.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

https://www.9news.com.au/national/20...ures-crackdown

So Dutton finally got what he was pushing for. Im sure his base and campaign will be ecstatic. He has his grounds for re-election. Im sure there will be a bit of backlash from the finance minister. But hey, Dutton had his day. Maybe someday we will as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

antonychan11 said:


> For those who've come across the sea, we have no more plains to share :clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Migration numbers dropped from 183,000+ (2016/17) to 163,000+ (2017/18)
> 7 news melbourne
> 
> This is wat they wanted (political gains)
> Actually this is bad for economy and more struggle for people like us


Means invite rounds will most likely stay low... and points required to get an ITA will continue to increase


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> How's this bad for economy?
> Granted, Australia's current economy growth relies almost exclusively on immigration. But this is unhealthy and unsustainable.


hm... not sure about growth on immigration... rather growth of businesses which needs immigrants to grow the business... and in turn to grow the economy.


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello. another member from a different forum was invited with 75 pts, doe 19June. All the best 🙂


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Mirage_- said:


> Hello. another member from a different forum was invited with 75 pts, doe 19June. All the best 🙂


From 2335 grp


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> kindly suggest possibilities of 70 points 261313.. DOE- Jan 2018.


Currently 75 pointers will have to wait between 3 to 4 months, so 70 pointers I'd say more than 6 months (could get worst if the current visa trend continues), if you can try to score more points where possible. 
Not sure about you but for most of us that was the English score, pain in the ass but that's the fastest way.

Good Luck!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mirage_- said:


> Hello. another member from a different forum was invited with 75 pts, doe 19June. All the best 🙂


thanks for sharing!


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think the wait would be 6 months at 70 points 2613. It would be lesser


LimpBizkit said:


> Currently 75 pointers will have to wait between 3 to 4 months, so 70 pointers I'd say more than 6 months (could get worst if the current visa trend continues), if you can try to score more points where possible.
> Not sure about you but for most of us that was the English score, pain in the ass but that's the fastest way.
> 
> Good Luck!


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> I don't think the wait would be 6 months at 70 points 2613. It would be lesser
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


if 70 pointers will start getting invited, with recent news the migration number decreased and can potentially be decreased further.


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

Mirage_- said:


> From 2335 grp


relief to heat that... thankyou so much.... i can breathe easy now.... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Need advice now. I have said this before. I submitted my EOI on 15/May/2018 with 70 points under 2339 category. I was not worried as I was sure the situation would be improved in 18-19 fy. But after reading all these posts I started to get worried. The easiest way for me to get another 5 points (20 English 15 degree 5 two years in oz 30 age) is ccl test. However, it costs too much as I need to fly back to oz to take the test and pay the exam fee. Also it ll take more than a half year to get the result. So I am wondering what is the chance for me to get the invitation in this fy? If it’s likely, I prefer to wait for a year rather than taking the test. Thx guys.


----------



## Devyani (Jul 13, 2018)

*Business Analyst with 80 Points*

Hi There,

Just curious when is the next round of invites - I have updated my EOI 189 - on 9/07/2018 with 80 points and NSW 190 with 85 points.

Any idea? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> I don't think the wait would be 6 months at 70 points 2613. It would be lesser
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The last time someone with code 2613XX with 70 got invite was on Nov 30 2017. So it is already more than 6 months for those with 70 points to get an invite. So for anyone applying now with 70 it will be a while before all those got invited + the current 75, 80 queue exhaustion.


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Guys I have a query, I am on 485 visa expiring next month. I have already applied for 190 nsw visa and have blue medicare card....so

1.do i still need OVHC (insurance) as my 485 is still active and bridging visa which is not active .
2.. or do i need to wait for bridging visa A to be active and then cancel my OVHC.
Thanks


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey guys, what’s everyone’s thought on ET? I submitted the EOI on the 18th June with 75 points. And just received a positive outcome for skilled employment (1 year work experience) which ive already updated in EOI to 80 points. How long do you think I’ll have to wait?? Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Taim00rAli said:


> Guys I have a query, I am on 485 visa expiring next month. I have already applied for 190 nsw visa and have blue medicare card....so
> 
> 1.do i still need OVHC (insurance) as my 485 is still active and bridging visa which is not active .
> 2.. or do i need to wait for bridging visa A to be active and then cancel my OVHC.
> Thanks


I cancelled my OVHC which I had taken for my 457 visa as soon as I applied for 189
My 457 was also still valid

The same rules apply to you

Cheers


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

My DOE is 30-March-2018 and *ANZSCO code : 313214 (non pro-rata)* with *70* points for 189.
As per ISCAH's unofficial results the DOE for 70 points non pro-rata is 06-March (almost 3 months movement).

My concern is that I will lose 5 points due to age on 30th August meaning that I will have 3 more rounds effectively.

What do you guys think of my chances as I'm trying to decide whether to do PTE again or not.
I can spend that money and time on something more important if i can be certain that I will get invited within next 2,3 rounds.

Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Shoo Yi said:


> Hey guys, what’s everyone’s thought on ET? I submitted the EOI on the 18th June with 75 points. And just received a positive outcome for skilled employment (1 year work experience) which ive already updated in EOI to 80 points. How long do you think I’ll have to wait?? Cheers!




Next round you will receive an invite for sure with 80 points for 2339


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

*Ovhc*



newbienz said:


> I cancelled my OVHC which I had taken for my 457 visa as soon as I applied for 189
> My 457 was also still valid
> 
> The same rules apply to you
> ...


OVHC is a condition for 457 visa. So ideally until 457 visa is active, we are required to maintain OVHC even if we have got the blue medicare. That's what i thought, may be i am wrong. I also have applied for 190 and got a blue medicare and i am maintaining OVHC as of now.

How can we confirm.


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

I have 70 points for 261313 and doe is 28th june for 189 visa. By when can i expect invitation or should i go for 190 visa for NSW


saurabhpluto said:


> I don't think the wait would be 6 months at 70 points 2613. It would be lesser
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manishmahajan123 said:


> OVHC is a condition for 457 visa. So ideally until 457 visa is active, we are required to maintain OVHC even if we have got the blue medicare. That's what i thought, may be i am wrong. I also have applied for 190 and got a blue medicare and i am maintaining OVHC as of now.
> 
> How can we confirm.


Please see this thread that I had created

I am a much more cautious member then most as far as obeying Immigration laws are concerned 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...olicy-after-applying-google-page-ranking.html

Cheers


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please see this thread that I had created
> 
> I am a much more cautious member then most as far as obeying Immigration laws are concerned
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmereddy (Nov 4, 2015)

is it 189 or 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsmereddy said:


> is it 189 or 190?


I had applied for 189 
But rules for Medicare are same for both 189 and 190

Cheers


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi experts,

I need ur advice.Please refer below link.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=63054913

according to previous rounds it was 9 invites for ET 233914 when it was 300 per round. 20% for pro rata. If the same % this fy, when there are 800-900 invites, how can be only 9 invites for this occupation. I have seen that it was 9 invites this time in this forum. Pls kindly advice me. I'm waiting since last nov with 70 - 233914.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

As per the current trend and if this goes on like this, it seems to be a long wait unfortunately.


saloni27singal said:


> I have 70 points for 261313 and doe is 28th june for 189 visa. By when can i expect invitation or should i go for 190 visa for NSW
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

You are both right and wrong.
Right as per the logic you specified.
Wrong as per the last year trend, all 70 points 2613xx till 23 June 2017 got invite on 26 Jul 2017. So some people had to to wait for 4 months while others just 1 month.

But I know this year the trend seems pretty sad 


santhoshpkumar said:


> The last time someone with code 2613XX with 70 got invite was on Nov 30 2017. So it is already more than 6 months for those with 70 points to get an invite. So for anyone applying now with 70 it will be a while before all those got invited + the current 75, 80 queue exhaustion.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't know why everyone is running on 190. Have patience. There are people who have been waiting for 6-7 months at your points. No point being restless. Wait for 1-2 more rounds to see whether invites are increased and then take a decision.


saloni27singal said:


> I have 70 points for 261313 and doe is 28th june for 189 visa. By when can i expect invitation or should i go for 190 visa for NSW
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> You are both right and wrong.
> Right as per the logic you specified.
> Wrong as per the last year trend, all 70 points 2613xx till 23 June 2017 got invite on 26 Jul 2017. So some people had to to wait for 4 months while others just 1 month.
> 
> But I know this year the trend seems pretty sad


If what you say is fact then it is actually a logic that everyone needs to understand. Staying positive is the only option we have. And be rest assured that you will get PR invite at least in 10 months.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Like did you seriously even considered applying for 190 despite have 80 points?


Devyani said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just curious when is the next round of invites - I have updated my EOI 189 - on 9/07/2018 with 80 points and NSW 190 with 85 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I agree with you but every year the points needed for invite for 2613xx in reasonable time frame (3-6 months) is increasing by 5 points more or less.
I was too positive until 10 July but now like everyone, I am also feeling stressed. Let's hope for a quick invite.


Chris.praveen said:


> If what you say is fact then it is actually a logic that everyone needs to understand. Staying positive is the only option we have. And be rest assured that you will get PR invite at least in 10 months.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> You are both right and wrong.
> Right as per the logic you specified.
> Wrong as per the last year trend, all 70 points 2613xx till 23 June 2017 got invite on 26 Jul 2017. So some people had to to wait for 4 months while others just 1 month.
> 
> But I know this year the trend seems pretty sad


Well this is not 2017, in 2016 peole with 65 got invite, the trend has shifted, and while you can infer something from last year, the point system cant be the same. The current estiamtieon is all based on current pattern and past pattern, realistically speaking if you do the math, it is like they have to open up min 1000+ invites just for 2313 before a 70 pointer now has to get a invite. There are already min 500+ as per imm tracker on 70 waiting for invite for the said code. And dont forget the 75+ that keep getting added to the queue. 

Staying positive if good, but that does not mean you fail to realise the current pattern and reality. Yeah who knows if they have one flood invite then yes you can get an invite in a day, but neither the news nor the pattern indicate on the contrary.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Well this is not 2017, in 2016 peole with 65 got invite, the trend has shifted, and while you can infer something from last year, the point system cant be the same. The current estiamtieon is all based on current pattern and past pattern, realistically speaking if you do the math, it is like they have to open up min 1000+ invites just for 2313 before a 70 pointer now has to get a invite. There are already min 500+ as per imm tracker on 70 waiting for invite for the said code. And dont forget the 75+ that keep getting added to the queue.
> 
> Staying positive if good, but that does not mean you fail to realise the current pattern and reality. Yeah who knows if they have one flood invite then yes you can get an invite in a day, but neither the news nor the pattern indicate on the contrary.


Hi experts,

I need ur advice.Please refer below link.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...t#gid=63054913

according to previous rounds it was 9 invites for ET 233914 when it was 300 per round. 20% for pro rata. If the same % this fy, when there are 800-900 invites, how can be only 9 invites for this occupation. I have seen that it was 9 invites this time in this forum. Pls kindly advice me. I'm waiting since last nov with 70 - 233914.


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Don't know why everyone is running on 190. Have patience. There are people who have been waiting for 6-7 months at your points. No point being restless. Wait for 1-2 more rounds to see whether invites are increased and then take a decision.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I have read other threads, most of the them state tht it is difficult to get invited on 70 points this year

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Well this is not 2017, in 2016 peole with 65 got invite, the trend has shifted, and while you can infer something from last year, the point system cant be the same. The current estiamtieon is all based on current pattern and past pattern, realistically speaking if you do the math, it is like they have to open up min 1000+ invites just for 2313 before a 70 pointer now has to get a invite. There are already min 500+ as per imm tracker on 70 waiting for invite for the said code. And dont forget the 75+ that keep getting added to the queue.
> 
> Staying positive if good, but that does not mean you fail to realise the current pattern and reality. Yeah who knows if they have one flood invite then yes you can get an invite in a day, but neither the news nor the pattern indicate on the contrary.


Spot on.

Good to stay positive but gotta keep an ear to the ground. I submitted my EOI initially, more than a year ago with 65 points, I was hopeful at the time because I knew eventually I will get it, suddenly with this trend, reality struck and boom, all hope went out of the window.


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Don't know why everyone is running on 190. Have patience. There are people who have been waiting for 6-7 months at your points. No point being restless. Wait for 1-2 more rounds to see whether invites are increased and then take a decision.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Also, if i do not get invite before February 2019, then my points will decrease due to age and i am worried 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

saloni27singal said:


> Also, if i do not get invite before February 2019, then my points will decrease due to age and i am worried
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Realistlically at 70 I would first eoi for 190, just saying, people with 75 or even adding a eoi for 190. If you happend to have the skill set may be the state may sponsor and you have a alternative. I just read a post where someone with 80 has put an EOI for state that is for 85 points. I would say if on the the pro rate 80 is almost a sure short invite next round (cant say the same for accountanta), but anything below current trend is uncertian.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> My DOE is 30-March-2018 and *ANZSCO code : 313214 (non pro-rata)* with *70* points for 189.
> As per ISCAH's unofficial results the DOE for 70 points non pro-rata is 06-March (almost 3 months movement).
> 
> My concern is that I will lose 5 points due to age on 30th August meaning that I will have 3 more rounds effectively.
> ...


Hi Experts,

I need your opinion on this please. 

70 Points / non pro-rata/ DOE 30-03-18

Thanks.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need your opinion on this please.
> 
> ...


Hey bro, if I were you I'd give PTE another go.

If you get 20 for PTE you'll be at 80, then you stand a really good chance of getting it in the upcoming rounds. And even if you lose 5 points later, you will end up at 75 which still is good enough. You also have to consider the fact that you might not be able to get 20 for PTE straight away, so many people here done it multiple times. Good if you can, but you may never know, so every time you take PTE it's another week or 2 delay.

So whatever you do, don't wait because eventually even if you end up with 75, at least your DOE is earlier which means you'll get the invite earlier.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the response bro,I'm tempted to wait one more round by the movement of 70 pointers by almost 3 months during the last round. But I'm going to prepare for PTE in the meantime as a backup.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Get out of the negativity in forums


saloni27singal said:


> I have read other threads, most of the them state tht it is difficult to get invited on 70 points this year
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Get out of the negativity in forums
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


This os the first instance where i heard something positive. So it means 70 pointers will get invite soon atleast before' December 2018

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Any tips for scoring 79+ in PTE


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Any tips for scoring 79+ in PTE


Lots and lots of practice?

On a more serious note, there is an active PTEA thread which is a gold mine of information and tips

Go through it 

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

It looks like the same thing is going to happen with 70 pointers in 2018 


LimpBizkit said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Good to stay positive but gotta keep an ear to the ground. I submitted my EOI initially, more than a year ago with 65 points, I was hopeful at the time because I knew eventually I will get it, suddenly with this trend, reality struck and boom, all hope went out of the window.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> santhoshpkumar said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is not 2017, in 2016 peole with 65 got invite, the trend has shifted, and while you can infer something from last year, the point system cant be the same. The current estiamtieon is all based on current pattern and past pattern, realistically speaking if you do the math, it is like they have to open up min 1000+ invites just for 2313 before a 70 pointer now has to get a invite. There are already min 500+ as per imm tracker on 70 waiting for invite for the said code. And dont forget the 75+ that keep getting added to the queue.
> ...


Hey mate
I am waiting since 29 nov 17 and i beilieve the data is correct. They are only sending 9 invites for our occupating unfortunately.
If they dont increase the number up to 50 for atleast 2 months, we dont stand a chance at all.

Whats your DOE?


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Hey mate, I belong to same occupation (233513 - Prod or plant engg). They would've invited 20 people in 2335XX group, but for such low no. it's nearly impossible to track the DOE of people who got invitation. We'll have to wait for official data from DHA.


suppose we consider 20 invite per invitation... what would be estimated wait time if the doe is today... any idea... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Being positive is good. But if I were in your position I would have gone for adding another 5 points as well as I would have applied for 190.

As per Myimmitracker, the last person reported the invite in 2613 group waited for 91 days. And the total number of invites for 2613 group is much lesser than previous rounds. Also your points are getting reduced in Feb 2019. Hence, I don't think waiting is the best thing to do..







saloni27singal said:


> This os the first instance where i heard something positive. So it means 70 pointers will get invite soon atleast before' December 2018
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> As per the current trend and if this goes on like this, it seems to be a long wait unfortunately.


I see your timeline, are you not interested in applying for 190 VIC?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone!

As per immitracker for 190 NSW EOI, there are 138 people of my ANZSCO code (261313) in front of me as per points and DOE.

How long will it take for this backlog to clear keeping in mind that there should be loads of people who haven't filed their case in immitracker as well.

Can anyone please let me know if an invite in the next 3 months is possible considering the above case?

Thanks.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> This os the first instance where i heard something positive. So it means 70 pointers will get invite soon atleast before' December 2018
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Yes , 70 pointer will make it! Its just that it will not easy as we thought, the wait will be a bit longer.. but this year itself we will get our invite.. cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> nickshan82 said:
> 
> 
> > santhoshpkumar said:
> ...


My god. I am also under 2339 category, biomedical tho. You guys just have one month gap yet feel desperate, makes me quite nervous. My DOE is 15/05/2018, so 6 months gap. Donno know whether I stand a chance in this fy as the occupation ceiling is only 1000 and I feel there r dozens of 70 pointers.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I have applied for 261313 (Software engineer) with 75 points on 11/04/2018. According to the unofficial results for this round, the last 261313 invited had his DOE of 11/04/2018. So 99.9% I would be invited in the next round, was left out probably because of the time cut off.

Now, my husband has got an offer from an Australian company and they are willing to apply work permit for him and the relevant visa for me (still have to confirm which one). My question was - if I apply for PR and the work permit gets applied in another 3 months time, will these interfere with each other in any way?

I have heard the visa to be applied last is the valid visa. I have already waited for more than 3 months now for the invite. Looking at the way things are moving, applying again and waiting for the invite again will take a lot of time (probably more than it is taking now)

Can you please suggest how to go about in this case?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 261313 (Software engineer) with 75 points on 11/04/2018. According to the unofficial results for this round, the last 261313 invited had his DOE of 11/04/2018. So 99.9% I would be invited in the next round, was left out probably because of the time cut off.
> 
> ...



Is your husband onshore or offshore? and did he got the employment offer in ICT? like software engineer/developer etc


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> Is your husband onshore or offshore? and did he got the employment offer in ICT? like software engineer/developer etc


Hi,

He is offshore right now. Employment offer is from the company, on their letterhead.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > nickshan82 said:
> ...


Occupation ceiling for 2018-19 not anoounced yet , however i think it would stay 1000 , which is already minimum for any occupation.
FYI the official SOL for mid is still not out too


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

*EOI July 2018*

Friends,

Warm Greetings!! 

I'm new to expat. I have submitted EOI on 9th June 2018 for ICTBA 261111 with 70 points for 189. Any idea on what would be waiting period for this score. I know its a strange question here. But by seeing few posts I understand there were only around 800+ invitations sent on 11th July round. Can you help understand what would be my approx waiting period as I had to plan many personal things accordingly.

Thanks and wishing everyone to get invitation at the earliest !!


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

*Migration numbers to remain same*

Looks like the migration numbers will remain same as 2017-18

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

Will that mean occupation ceiling remains unchanged?

Regards 
Kuthsav Thattai


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

anandmohan said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At the moment, things are moving very slowly for ICT BA. I think it will take very long time (Iscah prediction is 11 months FYI) given that they have to first clear up huge queue at 75 points since Feb 2018 and then start with 70 points who have been waiting since Sep 2017. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

foxes said:


> At the moment, things are moving very slowly for ICT BA. I think it will take very long time (Iscah prediction is 11 months FYI) given that they have to first clear up huge queue at 75 points since Feb 2018 and then start with 70 points who have been waiting since Sep 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

If the invitation round comes back to what they were in the first 3 months of 2017 (July,Aug and Sep), what would be the wait time for a 70 pointer? I will become 70 pointers on 1st Aug.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

anandmohan said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, things are moving very slowly for ICT BA. I think it will take very long time (Iscah prediction is 11 months FYI) given that they have to first clear up huge queue at 75 points since Feb 2018 and then start with 70 points who have been waiting since Sep 2017.
> ...


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

I understand that I have no right to claim for a visa nor the government is obliged to give me one. But, man, Australian ministers are fooling their masses, read this lol:

Peter Dutton says reduction by more than 20,000 migrants caused by weeding out of ‘fraudulent claims’

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...ralias-10-migration-intake-drop-disappointing


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

foxes said:


> anandmohan said:
> 
> 
> > State invitation is unpredictable. NSW hasn’t even started their 190 program.
> ...


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

anandmohan said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from home affairs and expat forum, is there any other reliable forum/site where we can find information about the draw details as i see home affairs site isn't updated with recent draw details(last update on June20) and am curious to know the number of applicants got the invitation which helps understand the trend.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anandmohan said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks much for your valuable time.
> ...


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

They issued 2000 invites in July 2017. Is it possible that they follow same trend with 1000 invites per round? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> anandmohan said:
> 
> 
> > not accurate but gives a fair idea:
> ...


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

This is the same thing I too wanted to know, if the number of invites remain the same as 300 then I need to apply for reassessment to improve the score.
Any update on July 11 invite round how many invites were issued?



rhapsody said:


> They issued 2000 invites in July 2017. Is it possible that they follow same trend with 1000 invites per round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*


ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018

Anyone having any idea about an invite with these statistics? 




*


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

As per ISCAH they have invited 800 or so. Please go through their website for more details. Please note that it's Unofficial though.

http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-july-2018/

But most of their previous results were pretty much accurate.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> As per ISCAH they have invited 800 or so. Please go through their website for more details. Please note that it's Unofficial though.
> 
> Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th July 2018 - Iscah
> 
> But most of their previous results were pretty much accurate.



My Anzco code is 233311. My points in 189 category are 65.
As per iscah, when do you think I may get an invite?


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

I believe your occupation is non pro-rata and last round the cutoff was 70 points. But if they keep inviting a large number of non pro-ratas like last round it will eventually get to 65 . But the skillselect system is highly unpredictable. So you would just have to wait and see what the next round is like.
In the meantime if possible try to increase your points which is what i'm hoping to do also.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> He is offshore right now. Employment offer is from the company, on their letterhead.
> 
> ...


Thanks Neha for your reply. I was asking the occupation of your husband?


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> anandmohan said:
> 
> 
> > I have found Iscah to be the most reliable
> ...


----------



## Abbaz (Jul 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If you had asked me 24 hours ago, I would have told you that you had close to Zero Chance of any invite at 65 points without a return to 1500 plus invites per month.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony (Welshtone),

My DOE is 5th June 2018 with 65 points claimed for 189, with pro-rata occupation (263111). 
190 DOE 6th June 2018 (NSW) - 70points claimed
190 DOE 4th July 2018 (VIC) - 70 points claimed
Please let me know your estimation of my chances to get an invitation. 
Thanks in advance.

Abbaz


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Can someone please clarify if I can re-assess my documents for another occupation as well where my previous assessment also remains valid.

I have already been positively assessed as 261312.
I want to assess myself for 261212 (Web developer) as well.
Let's say ACS positively assesses my application for 261212. Will I lose my previous assessment? Can I no longer submit my EOI with 261312 (developer programmer)?

Or both assessments will remain valid and I can submit my one EOI with 261312 to NSW and another EOI with 261212 to SA?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys , 

For how much duration does engineers australia assessment valid for ? 

I am pretty sure its 3 years from date of issue until mentioned on assessment letter ,

Bt one of my friend very confidently said its 2 years .. 

Please clarify 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> For how much duration does engineers australia assessment valid for ?
> 
> ...


Here you go

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Frequently-Asked-Questions

How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes? Do I need a Duplicate Letter?
Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely for Engineers Australia, our understanding is that DIBP mandates that the assessment notification be no more than three years old at the date of migration application. 

Cheers


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks newbeinz


----------



## K90ML (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi,

I got my overseas Police Clearance(Sri Lanka) and it's been 6 months now.I have lodge my file last week and my agent said it is valid for 12 months.But, I called to the SL Police Department and asked they said it is only valid for 6 months.
Can anybody clarify me please? How long is overseas police clearance valid for?

Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Easily. 138 people for 261313 is nothing. Assuming there won't be big increase in the people applying with more points than you in the coming months. You should get it.


kunsal said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> As per immitracker for 190 NSW EOI, there are 138 people of my ANZSCO code (261313) in front of me as per points and DOE.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Gonna be bit long. I am 261111 with 70 points and doe 22/04/2018.

There are around 70 people before me based on immitracker. And not all people put the case on immitracker. Also there may be more cases with 75 and 80 applying eoi.

So worst to worst if I consider 30 more people. Then all in all 100. Clearing 100 off would be 6 rounds and 3 months. Worst to worst consider it 4 months.

So you can estimate it for yourself in a similar manner.


anandmohan said:


> Friends,
> 
> Warm Greetings!!
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys one query

Do Vic and nsw has finance requirement for applying visa. I was going through the vic website and they have mentioned the same. Attached file.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

K90ML said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my overseas Police Clearance(Sri Lanka) and it's been 6 months now.I have lodge my file last week and my agent said it is valid for 12 months.But, I called to the SL Police Department and asked they said it is only valid for 6 months.
> Can anybody clarify me please? How long is overseas police clearance valid for?
> ...


Is any period for validity specifically mentioned in the PCC ?

If not , then the department will accept the validity as 12 months

Moreover, whatever be the validity, you will have to depend on the wisdom of the CO to ask you to submit a fresh PCC or not

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Validity of some pcc is 6 months for respective country. I got mine for South Africa with 6 months validity.

However dibp considers 12 months validity irrespective of the validity imposed by the issuing country.


K90ML said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my overseas Police Clearance(Sri Lanka) and it's been 6 months now.I have lodge my file last week and my agent said it is valid for 12 months.But, I called to the SL Police Department and asked they said it is only valid for 6 months.
> Can anybody clarify me please? How long is overseas police clearance valid for?
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Can someone please clarify if I can re-assess my documents for another occupation as well where my previous assessment also remains valid.
> 
> I have already been positively assessed as 261312.
> I want to assess myself for 261212 (Web developer) as well.
> ...


Many members have double assessment 
Both will be valid and will run concurrently till they expire individually 
You can have multiple EOIs also in the system with both Anzsco codes simultaneously 

Cheers


----------



## 1416amit (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

DOE: 14/03/2018
261111 ICT Business Analyst
75 points 
SC189

I was hoping to get invited in this round but it did not happen. Could someone please advice me what shall I do as my visa expires on 18th September.
When can I expect my invitation?

Should I apply for 190 now?

Another thing I would like to ask is that if I leave the country when my visa expires, will they still send me invitation overseas or is is mandatory to stay in the country to receive an invite??

Please guide.
Thanks


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> Gonna be bit long. I am 261111 with 70 points and doe 22/04/2018.
> 
> There are around 70 people before me based on immitracker. And not all people put the case on immitracker. Also there may be more cases with 75 and 80 applying eoi.
> 
> ...



hi guys, I am in the same boat.
unfortunately my updated my points to 70 in 5-Jul so I guess I would have to wait 6 months? 
is there another group for people like us? 

Can I also seek your advice if I should cancel NSW 190 since my English is not 20 points? While I have applied for 190 for VIC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1416amit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> DOE: 14/03/2018
> 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ...



For 189, it’s immaterial whether you are onshore or offshore 
It’s the points and the DOE which are important

In fact a majority of the 189 invites are issued to offshore applicant 
No need to worry on that account

Cheers


----------



## 1416amit (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks, and what about 190 SC, shall i apply for that at this point? 

And when can I expect invitation for SC189 DOE 14/03, 75 points? 

Thanks


----------



## 1416amit (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks, and what about 190 SC, shall i apply for that at this point? 

And when can I expect invitation for SC189 DOE 14/03, 75 points? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1416amit said:


> Thanks, and what about 190 SC, shall i apply for that at this point?
> 
> And when can I expect invitation for SC189 DOE 14/03, 75 points?
> 
> Thanks


I don’t predict invites

Whether to apply for 190 or not would depend on if you are ready to restrict yourself to living and working in the state sponsoring you for 2 years

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 261313 (Software engineer) with 75 points on 11/04/2018. According to the unofficial results for this round, the last 261313 invited had his DOE of 11/04/2018. So 99.9% I would be invited in the next round, was left out probably because of the time cut off.
> 
> ...


If you get invited for 189 - can't you just ask your husband's employer to remove you from his work visa?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Bro, I am waiting since 28 October with the same statistical and code as like you...if the current inviation trend continues-900-1000/round, there might be a chance within next 3/4 rounds...I have checked some people with 70 from our non prorata code have been invited in last round... that's mean there is no backlog of 75 n 80... Only backlog is 70 that has already been invited up to February/March....once these 70 are cleared, may start intake 65....last year they invited around 220 out of 1250 ceilings....so, still have a light of hope!




amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you get invited for 189 - can't you just ask your husband's employer to remove you from his work visa?


It’s an excellent suggestion, but the only fly in the soup is that one can never be sure when the grant will come
Till such time she is stuck in india while the husband is in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Bro your 6 months estimation may not be closer. I don't have stats. But take rough estimate of no less than 8 months.


ppuu said:


> hi guys, I am in the same boat.
> unfortunately my updated my points to 70 in 5-Jul so I guess I would have to wait 6 months?
> is there another group for people like us?
> 
> Can I also seek your advice if I should cancel NSW 190 since my English is not 20 points? While I have applied for 190 for VIC?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > If you get invited for 189 - can't you just ask your husband's employer to remove you from his work visa?
> ...


I see where I totally misunderstood the conundrum now

Yes, there'll be a 3-18 month period where Neha will have to be offshore while her partner is in Australia, if Neha still wishes to work while her 189 is being processed. 

Personally I wouldn't take a chance of applying for 189, and also in the next three months being listed as a partner on the work visa - just in the off chance the 189 is granted and before the partner on the work visa is withdrawn, it too is granted thereby overriding the 189. Yikes! 

But if being together is a priority over both working, perhaps a longer term visitor visa is an option. 

Either way it's a positive problem of sorts I guess 🙂


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Anyone got invite for the financial year 2018 for ANZCO 261312(Developer Programmer) with 70 points ?




Nope. The cutoff has been 75 since earlier this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

If there are total 3 family members including the primary applicant then the answer to the question " How many family members would be 2 or 3 " ? I assume it's 2 because the primary applicant will be accompanied by two more family members. 


Please confirm.

Regards,


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

hello, need a quick advice from the experienced. I was told by my agent that i was invited, i asked him to forward me the confirmation letter so that i can keep it in my records for future use if needed. But he has been super busy as it is july, so i havent received from him yet. Is there any way i can find out the confirmation ? immi account used to lodge the EOI was the agent's id and not mine. Please suggest me a way to get the confirmation email or letter. 
thanks.


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

*Invite?*

Hi Everyone,

Is it possible to predict a date/month on which I can expect an invite?

Details below:

Code 261313 | 
Software Engineer |
PTE Score 90 |
EOI April 24 2018 

Really appreciate it.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Kanuos3003 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is it possible to predict a date/month on which I can expect an invite?
> 
> ...


Points?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

Points - 75.
Subclass 189


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Kanuos3003 said:


> Points - 75.
> Subclass 189


It was a slow start for 2613xx because of the 3 weeks gap. Be hopeful to get it in next few rounds. Best luck..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saminsydney said:


> hello, need a quick advice from the experienced. I was told by my agent that i was invited, i asked him to forward me the confirmation letter so that i can keep it in my records for future use if needed. But he has been super busy as it is july, so i havent received from him yet. Is there any way i can find out the confirmation ? immi account used to lodge the EOI was the agent's id and not mine. Please suggest me a way to get the confirmation email or letter.
> thanks.


You get the invite in Skillselect, not the Immiaccount 

Unless you have access to the Skillselect account, you can never be sure

Cheers


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> It was a slow start for 2613xx because of the 3 weeks gap. Be hopeful to get it in next few rounds. Best luck..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Thank you so much.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...


Hello Amit,

My eoi effective date is 2017 dec 04 with 65 points for Electrical Engineer.
If things go in this manner for atleast another 3/4 rounds, we will be invited.

However, You may have a good chance with VIC as they prefer experienced engineers, specially those who have 8/10 years. 


Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> For how much duration does engineers australia assessment valid for ?
> 
> ...


It is 3 years Jeet!
In a similar situation like yours, I had to verify from EA. They confirmed its 3 years.


Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I think people more rely on hearsays and talks and not on documents or rules shared by immigration department.


IMG_SL said:


> It is 3 years Jeet!
> In a similar situation like yours, I had to verify from EA. They confirmed its 3 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you get invited for 189 - can't you just ask your husband's employer to remove you from his work visa?


Hi Pretty,

Thanks for your reply.

The thing is that the waiting period after I get invited will be close to 6-9 months before the PR grant. If I have an option, I would want to be onshore with him.

So, if I do get the work permit and travel onshore after submitting my PR documents, will it be against rules? 

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> It’s an excellent suggestion, but the only fly in the soup is that one can never be sure when the grant will come
> Till such time she is stuck in india while the husband is in Australia
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Thanks, I would totally love to be onshore with my husband. In all possibilities, the PR grant should come after the work permit only, right?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I see where I totally misunderstood the conundrum now
> 
> Yes, there'll be a 3-18 month period where Neha will have to be offshore while her partner is in Australia, if Neha still wishes to work while her 189 is being processed.
> 
> ...


Hi Prettyisotonic,

What are the chances that PR grant can come before the work permit, considering I apply them both in a small time gap. Hopefully the PR should take more time than the work permit right?

And in the ideal scenario, that I do go to OZ and am working on the work permit, would it be an issue that I am already onshore during the PR grant?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Thanks, I would totally love to be onshore with my husband. In all possibilities, the PR grant should come after the work permit only, right?
> 
> ...


That’s correct 

As long as you are nimble and swift, and you can withdraw your application the moment, you get your PR, you are home safe

In fact your husband also need not proceed with his application portion also and the application can be withdrawn in totality and not just you

Cheers


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> That’s correct
> 
> As long as you are nimble and swift, and you can withdraw your application the moment, you get your PR, you are home safe
> 
> ...


Thanks,

The work permit withdrawal, how does that work? I was under the impression that the PR would automatically nullify it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> The work permit withdrawal, how does that work? I was under the impression that the PR would automatically nullify it.


It’s the other way round
I am saying if you get the PR earlier, then you have to make sure that the work permit is no longer being processed.
You have to be extremely agile and ensure that the agent puts in the request to withdraw the application immediately
The work permit I am sure will be processed by the company through an agent and you will have no direct control over it 
The request will have to be put in by him only using his credentials 

If the work permit is issued earlier, then you are not bothered with it
It will get cancelled the moment the PR is issued

There have been stray cases where the PR were over written by work visas

Cheers


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> It’s the other way round
> I am saying if you get the PR earlier, then you have to make sure that the work permit is no longer being processed.
> You have to be extremely agil and ensure that the agent puts in the request to withdraw the application immediately
> The work permit I am sure will be processed by the company through an agent and you will have no direct control over it
> ...


Thanks,

This makes a lot of sense. How much time do we get after the invitation to apply? I would probably apply at the end of the deadline, just to make sure the work permit is the first to come


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> This makes a lot of sense. How much time do we get after the invitation to apply? I would probably apply at the end of the deadline, just to make sure the work permit is the first to come


You have 60 days technically but presume 55 days only as you can actually never wait out till the last day

Moreover, I hope you know you can keep your EOI suspended also for a few weeks if you want to delay your invite
Or let the invite expire and get a fresh invite again in the next round if you are a very high pointer
I know I will be cursed and hounded for suggesting and they would not be wrong, as It is unethical and immoral , but legal nevertheless 

Cheers


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

With 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 with code 263311 and DOE 09th feb'18 looks like never ending wait. Thinking of applying for 489 but again what after 4 years.
Experts plz advice what sud i do.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

I think you will have to apply for Visa subclass 887 in order to get your PR after living in a regional area for 2 years plus 1 year full time work in a regional area. See the below link.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/887-


----------



## Biana (Jul 28, 2017)

I am in same boat. I was told by my agent that If I do new skill assessment then the old one should be withdrawn. That’s why I haven’t redone the skill assessment but I don’t know where can I get real answer.


----------



## jimpatel (Sep 23, 2016)

*ACS work experience calculation*

Hi Experts,

I got my ACS done for my work experience in India which is:

Company 1
August 2005 to July 2007 (1 Yr 11 Months)

Company 2
August 2007 to November 2010 (3 Yrs 3 Months)

Company 3
November 2010 to November 2012 (2 Yrs 0 Months)

Company 4
November 2012 to October 2015 (2 Yrs 11 Months)

Based on the above, total work experience is 9 Yrs and 1 Month. However, ACS has mentioned the below:

"The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

So overall experience they have considered is only from September 2009 instead of August 2007 which means 1 yrs and 11 months less of work experience causing me to lose 5 points on Work experience outside Australia.

Does anyone know on what basis they deducted this 1 yr and 11 months from my experience?

I am at 65 points right now for 263111 but happy to revert to ACS if anyone of you think that this calculation has error and should be corrected by ACS.

Please help!!!

Thanks in anticipation!


Jimmy
ANZSCO: 263111
EOI: 21st March 2017
Points: 65


----------



## Biana (Jul 28, 2017)

I am RN. I had skill assessment done a year ago under anzsco 254499 RN Nec but now I have experience of 15 months, 8 months in agecare and 7 months in hospital medical ward. What happens if I do new skill assessment under anzsco 254412 aged care and anzsco 254418 RN Medical. Do I have to withdraw my previous skill assessment or it gets deleted itself. My agent told me If I do new skill assessment, the old one is not valid and I ll loose my previous skill assessment which I applied in April 2018 with 65 points? Please help me to clear this doubt


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jimpatel said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my ACS done for my work experience in India which is:
> 
> ...


Hi, what is your education qualification? When did you apply for ACS assessment. This information will help to understand what was deducted for assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jimpatel said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my ACS done for my work experience in India which is:
> 
> ...


If your experience is more then 10 years they will deduct either 4 years from your total experience or 2 years from the last 10: whichever gives the earlier skills met date

In your case I see that the 4 years option gives an earlier met date and hence it’s correct

Cheers


----------



## jimpatel (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you for your quick response and sorry I didn't include these details originally.

Qualification is BCA and ACS was done in March 2017.

I also have 1 yr 5 months of in australia work experience on my ACS letter which has now increased to 2 yrs and 9 months.


Thanks


----------



## jimpatel (Sep 23, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If your experience is more then 10 years they will deduct either 4 years from your total experience or 2 years from the last 10: whichever gives the earlier skills met date
> 
> In your case I see that the 4 years option gives an earlier met date and hence it’s correct
> 
> Cheers


Great, thank you for the confirmation mate 

Also, am unable to figure out with the current trend after last round on how much time it will take them to start invites for 263111 - 65 Points - 21 March 2017. AFAIK they stopped invites for 65 pointers in this category from 4th March 2017 and I assume it will start in couple of months if the same trend continues but not pretty sure and hence seeking some inputs from you to secure my assumption 

Thanks again


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi , 


Please confirm that do one need to show some bank balance also for the 189 or 190 PR visa. If yes how much.


Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> Please confirm that do one need to show some bank balance also for the 189 or 190 PR visa. If yes how much.
> ...




Not for 189 and 190 NSW. Not sure about 190 VIC.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liz28 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am a newbie and wanted to apply for ACS. 

Could you please help if i need an agent or i can do it myself and the list of documents required?

Do i need to give the PTE exam before filling for ACS ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

liz28 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie and wanted to apply for ACS.
> 
> ...




PTE you can give anytime.. 
Apply for ACS simultaneously.. try to get score of 79+ to score 20 points..
Can apply on your own but requires lot of time and effort.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## new_guy (Sep 11, 2017)

I agree that the application process takes a good amount of time and effort. However my opinion is that you have to spend most of that time anyway irrespective of whether you go with an agent or by yourself.
I did the entire process (like many others here) alone and found it pretty easy to navigate. Moreover you are in control and you do not have artificial delays introduced by going through an agent.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

manusaavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> Please confirm that do one need to show some bank balance also for the 189 or 190 PR visa. If yes how much.
> ...


NOt for 189 only for 190


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

liz28 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie and wanted to apply for ACS.
> 
> ...


First read through the entire forum. You are absolutely in the wrong thread asking the wrong question.

Again do enough research first before asking this since the same question has been asked in the forum tons and tons and tons of time


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

liz28 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie and wanted to apply for ACS.
> 
> ...


Now to give some insight the competition in the occupation evaluated by ACS is sky high.

Understand the ground reality and see where you stand. In the current trend its only 75+ who are getting invited.

English is equally important and is even more important than you skill assessment since you never know what is going to be the outcome of PTE. While assessment is in progress give PTE and ensure you clear before you get the ACS results


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jimpatel said:


> Great, thank you for the confirmation mate
> 
> Also, am unable to figure out with the current trend after last round on how much time it will take them to start invites for 263111 - 65 Points - 21 March 2017. AFAIK they stopped invites for 65 pointers in this category from 4th March 2017 and I assume it will start in couple of months if the same trend continues but not pretty sure and hence seeking some inputs from you to secure my assumption
> 
> Thanks again


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> Please confirm that do one need to show some bank balance also for the 189 or 190 PR visa. If yes how much.
> ...


For 189 no bank balance needs to be shown

For 190, you would have to see the rules of the state you are applying for

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

liz28 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie and wanted to apply for ACS.
> 
> ...


If you are seriously interested in getting a PR, go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

All your questions will be answered 

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> NOt for 189 only for 190




190 NSW doesn’t require such proof.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm currently 75p (189) waiting for invite.

I'm a Singapore PR, was thinking renouncing my PR, go back to Manila and wait there. would that hurt my EOI and VISA application in some way? 

Can also now apply 190 once I liquidate some assets.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Abbaz said:


> Hi Tony (Welshtone),
> 
> My DOE is 5th June 2018 with 65 points claimed for 189, with pro-rata occupation (263111).
> 190 DOE 6th June 2018 (NSW) - 70points claimed
> ...


Hi Abbaz

Estimates are crazy after just one round without some huge IFs 

If there is another two rounds of 800 to 900 and the pro ratas only get 20% or similar of their allocation, then another 650 to 750 invites will go to the non pros each of those next two rounds. So it clears the 70 points backlog to early June on 25th July. on 8th August it needs about 250 of the invites to clear the 70 point backlog to 8th August leaving about another 400 to 500 to eat into the 65 point backlog which goes back to 28th September 2017. Back then I reckon there were maybe 10 per day Non Pros going onto the system at 65 points - so maybe it clears 6 weeks of the 65 point backlog to say 10th November 2017. A 4th consecutive similar round clears about 8 weeks of 65 pointers maybe - to mid January 2018. So you will need about 7 similar miracle rounds to get invited. 

Let's wait and see what happens the round of 25th July 2018 as this 20% continued restriction on pro ratas may just have been a mistake as a reduction to 40%-50% restriction would have been expected for an 800 to 900 total round

Regards

Tony


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Dear
Is there any state where no proof of funds required? Especially for NSW? Where it has not been mentioned on their website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

molaboy said:


> I'm currently 75p (189) waiting for invite.
> 
> I'm a Singapore PR, was thinking renouncing my PR, go back to Manila and wait there. would that hurt my EOI and VISA application in some way?
> 
> Can also now apply 190 once I liquidate some assets.


Nope

You get no points for holding PR of any country

So you are free to follow your heart
Your EOI and Visa application will not be affected

Just as a matter of curiosity 
Why do you want to renounce the PR
You can just return to your country 
I also have 3 PRs but I have not renounced any of them

Cheers


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You get no points for holding PR of any country
> 
> ...


in SG, we have a provident fund (CPF), you can only get that money if you renounce your PR. else, i wont renounce.


----------



## Skybay (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello everyone I need some help.
Scenario 1 :The DOE on Skillselect homepage is 02|01|2018 but in the points breakdown it is 10|05|2018 which is my birthday (I didn't change or update anything in the EOI ). *Same points for both the dates*. *Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?*

Scenario 2: The initial DOE for my friend is 15|09|2017 with 60 points. Now updated with 70 points on 15|05|2018.*Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?*

Can anyone please help me out with this question?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Abbaz
> 
> Estimates are crazy after just one round without some huge IFs
> 
> ...


So you are saying there is still a hope for 65 pointers. That sounds positive


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

insider580 said:


> So you are saying there is still a hope for 65 pointers. That sounds positive


Yes, for non pro ratas - IF we keep getting repeats of the 11th July round

Regards


Tony


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Yes, for non pro ratas - IF we keep getting repeats of the 11th July round
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


I see. Sorry, I didn't follow the round this time around. Was it more than 300 invites this time?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I see. Sorry, I didn't follow the round this time around. Was it more than 300 invites this time?




Iscah estimated it was about 800.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbzie_0914 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi guys! Need your inputs with details below:

ICT 2611112

189 Eoi Dec 14, 2017
189 pts = 70

190 Eoi July 2, 2018
190 pts (Vic) = 75

Which do you think gets a high chance of being invited in the next 3mos?

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello Tony

How you been mate??

My PR journey started from 60 points Nurse and now I am having 65 points and it will soon be 70 points on 4th August because of Onshore 1 yr experience. 
Do you think I stand a chance to get an invitation on 8th August? 

Thanks
Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> Bro your 6 months estimation may not be closer. I don't have stats. But take rough estimate of no less than 8 months.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


hey thanks. After 8 months that would be 2019....and dont know how many people would be 75 or 80....  and ETA 8 months is for visa 189 right?

btw. anyone could suggest if I should withdraw 190 for NSW as I guess I would have a better chance for VIC as i have more working experience and English is only 10 points as of now.... [Then i dont need to worry about when Vic asks me if i also apply other state...]


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pbzie_0914 said:


> Hi guys! Need your inputs with details below:
> 
> ICT 2611112
> 
> ...




The 190 VIC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

when is the next round of invite again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

molaboy said:


> when is the next round of invite again?


24th July India 7.30pm 

Cheers


----------



## wandererforever (Apr 28, 2018)

*Change of job*

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for sharing your experience. This forum has brought me a lot of clarity than any other source of information available online.

Hope someone could help me with this question.

Anzco code:261313
EOI DOE - 30th May 2018 with 75 points for 189.

I have worked for a single employer from June 2006 till June 2018 and moved on to a new employer by mid June 2018. Nature of the job is still the same.

My EOI has an open end date.

Now should I update my EOI with new employment details? Will that mean that I should get another assessment done by ACS?(I really hope not). Will EOI DOE by affected if I update my new job details?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wandererforever said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience. This forum has brought me a lot of clarity than any other source of information available online.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would close the old EOI on the day I left the previous job
I would then start a new entry for the current job but mark that as NON RELEVANT 

Your date of effect will not change by this exercise as there is no change of Points

You will be invited in a couple of months , so no sense in wasting money on reassessment 

When do you get the next bump for points for experience?

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## wandererforever (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would close the old EOI on the day I left the previous job
> I would then start a new entry for the current job but mark that as NON RELEVANT
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, but I presume you mean I should close the employment entry in the EOI with the date I left the previous employer and make a new entry for the new job and mark that as NON RELEVANT but in the same EOI? 

I don't think points for experience is going to increase as by the time I gain 5 more points, ACS would take last 10 years and reduce four years as I did a Non CS undergraduation. so max I would get is 6 years which is what I have now.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You get no points for holding PR of any country
> 
> ...


If you don't mind..are you Indian? Are we allowed to hold PR status for multiple countries? With Australia process slowing down...I am thinking about looking for Canada too...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> If you don't mind..are you Indian? Are we allowed to hold PR status for multiple countries? With Australia process slowing down...I am thinking about looking for Canada too...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Yes you can
Most countries don’t object for multiple PRs
Cheers


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Request for advice about scheduling pending tasks*

I got invite of 189 on 11th July 2018. I have applied with my wife and daughter as members of family unit. My wife and I have been assessed positively by ACS and PTEA. *No PCC or Medical is yet initiated by me*. I have filled my info in eLodgement App and made an excuse about pending documents. The status of my application is "*ready to submit*". My pending docs are:

*Birth Certificate* - _True Certification of copy is pending_
*PCC Report*- _True Certification of copy is pending_
*Language Ability Certificate*- _True Certification of copy is pending_
*Photo* - _Scanning and marking the name behind the photo is pending_
*Skill Assessment Report from ACS* -_ True Certification of copy is pending_
*Form 80 and Form 1221* _is not filled and is not attached yet_
For my wife and daughter following docs are pending too:

*Member of Family Unit certificate* - _what could be possible doc in india for this purpose?_
*Spouse Relationship* - _What doc will do for this one - marriage certificate or passport?_

Please advice how to best approach in this situation.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hello Tony
> 
> How you been mate??
> 
> ...



Hi

2 weeks ago I would have told you no chance ever on 65 points and a very long wait on 70 points. So if we get a similar round on 25th July 2018, you will be sweating for another similar round on the 8th of August which could then invite you on that date. But you know what it is like - nothing is certain until you get that Email with the official invite

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*



Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for your reply mate.

I am expecting to have similar round on 25th July, however, round of 8th August can come with different priorities for pros and non pros. 
What if 8th August round comes with 1000 caps as similar to previous 2017 July round, when 916 or something had gone to pro rata. Will I get invitation in this case in 8th August?? Or instead of 1000, what caps can give me invitation in 8th August?? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> I am expecting to have similar round on 25th July, however, round of 8th August can come with different priorities for pros and non pros.
> What if 8th August round comes with 1000 caps as similar to previous 2017 July round, when 916 or something had gone to pro rata. Will I get invitation in this case in 8th August?? Or instead of 1000, what caps can be me invitation in 8th August??
> ...


Hi

Will be no good to you if pro ratas get the majority of invites in either of the next two rounds

Tony


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have just read your reply to your previous other post that having similar round in 25 July will clear up to early June 70 points and around 250 invitations will be needed after that to clear till 8th August. 
If they give full priority to pro rata but keep 1250 caps for August 8, I think min 250 will go to non pros and I have chance to get invitation.
Am I right mate?? Can 1250 will help me in August 8?

Cheers 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

paritosh149 said:


> I got invite of 189 on 11th July 2018. I have applied with my wife and daughter as members of family unit. My wife and I have been assessed positively by ACS and PTEA. *No PCC or Medical is yet initiated by me*. I have filled my info in eLodgement App and made an excuse about pending documents. The status of my application is "*ready to submit*". My pending docs are:
> 
> *Birth Certificate* - _True Certification of copy is pending_
> *PCC Report*- _True Certification of copy is pending_
> ...


Congrats. I believe you can use the Marriage Certificate for your wife and Birth Certificate for your daughter. 
On another note, do you know the minimum points for the Jul 11 round? It is not updated in the website yet and I am at 75 points. Thinking about starting the ACS evaluation for my wife which can give me additional 5 points


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Hey Dudes,

My Post study work visa is going to expire in mid of october and have already submitted EOI for 261313 with 75 points (189) on 20th June.

I m working in a healthcare firm from past 2 years as well, do you guys know any way that i can stay in Australia after october and dont have to leave my job?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrk_aussie said:


> Congrats. I believe you can use the Marriage Certificate for your wife and Birth Certificate for your daughter.
> On another note, do you know the minimum points for the Jul 11 round? It is not updated in the website yet and I am at 75 points. Thinking about starting the ACS evaluation for my wife which can give me additional 5 points


See the Iscah unofficial results

They are more or less correct 

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Dudes,
> 
> My Post study work visa is going to expire in mid of october and have already submitted EOI for 261313 with 75 points (189) on 20th June.
> 
> I m working in a healthcare firm from past 2 years as well, do you guys know any way that i can stay in Australia after october and dont have to leave my job?


You will not get a bridging visa with a submitted EOI (you would be able to get one if you had received the invite and lodged yiour PR application).

Depending on your profile there could be a few options I can think of:
a) get sponsored by your employer
b) get a Working Holiday Visa, which gives you an extra year to work
c) a bit more extreme - but enroll in part time study and get a student visa, this means you'll have to change your job to part time as you'll only be allowed to work 20h per week

As always I highly recommend you consult with a registered agent.


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi Seniors, 

With 65 points as Software Engineer (ANZSCO :261313), EOI logged on 06/Nov/2017 for 189, do you think I have any chance to get an invite in the second round of August 2018? 

Regards,
Sooraj


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

lookingforopensky said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> With 65 points as Software Engineer (ANZSCO :261313), EOI logged on 06/Nov/2017 for 189, do you think I have any chance to get an invite in the second round of August 2018?
> 
> ...


Sorry bro. Not a chance.
Try and up your score.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

lookingforopensky said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> With 65 points as Software Engineer (ANZSCO :261313), EOI logged on 06/Nov/2017 for 189, do you think I have any chance to get an invite in the second round of August 2018?
> 
> ...


No chances at all, even if they ramp up invites massively it will take a while.

As far as I'm aware the backlog of 65 pointers goes back to April 2017, so there's 7 months worth of 65 pointers to be cleared before you. That's not counting the 9 months backlog of 70 pointers and the 3 months backlog of 75 pointers that will have to also be invited before you - that's in total 19 months worth of EOIs to be cleared before you stand a chance.

I highly recommend you work on increasing your points wherever possible. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## flaming_vines (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I am a lurker here for quite some time. I would want to get your opinion and expert advice. 

My details are:
DOE: 22-June-2018 (189 only)
Points:75
Language: 20
Overseas Exp: 15
Code: 261313

I have been following the landscape of 189 invitations for quite some time now, even before my EOI. With the current trends, 75 pointers like me are slowly bottling in the queue. Now the waiting time of close to 3 months (with the July invites). As minimum points of quick invites are increasing over the months, my fear is that 80 pointers and above will be the new norm (same as other codes).

Hence, my question:
My wife is also a programmer.
She is under 45 years old. 
I believe she can hit at least competent English (her English is better than mine)

So, with all of the above, I can claim partner points (5) if we process everything now. Increasing my total to 80. 

Do you guys think that it is worth to process the partner points given that I might be invited in within the year? The partner points process will probably take us close to 3 months (with the collection of reference letters, ACS outcome, Language test). Who knows by that time if I am already invited or not. Is it worth to spent all that money (maybe close to AUD 1K)? 

I do set a reasonable goal which is, by the end of the year for an invitation. Do you guys think that it is achievable given my profile (even without the partner points)? My worry is they might stop inviting 75 pointers because there are just too many 80 pointers.

Thank you very much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

flaming_vines said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am a lurker here for quite some time. I would want to get your opinion and expert advice.
> 
> ...



If I were in your shoes I would wait it out

Cheers


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Things not looking good for pro rata at all specially for 70 pointers

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Estimates160718.png


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

13akber said:


> Things not looking good for pro rata at all specially for 70 pointers
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Estimates160718.png


Don't worry too much about what iscah says:
1) they're only estimating like everyone else, and
2) it's very hard to establish what the trend will be for FY 2019 based on the last round of invite only. Give it 2-3 more rounds and we should have a much clearer idea of that


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Things not looking good for pro rata at all specially for 70 pointers
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Estimates160718.png


Yeah i just read that, feel desperate and regret. I could had lodged my application in July/2017 with 65 points (as I passed PTE with all 79 back then) and updated my EOI to 70 points on 7/Nov/2017 when I turned into 25. Though the cutoff date for my occupation (2339) is 10/30/2017, if i had done what I said, there would be only one week gap for me. I was believing the points would drop and did not accomplish my EA assessment until this May, what a lesson!!!


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Guys,
Any idea about non- pro rata occupations like mine (312311).
Do you think there will be a chance for 65.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

I wish the estimates from ISCAH turn out to be wrong..!! I really wish... Hard to digest..


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> I wish the estimates from ISCAH turn out to be wrong..!! I really wish... Hard to digest..


These estimates make assumptions - the main one being that the hammering of Non-pros continues for at least 7 months - this could change in 9 days time Also I am checking the non pro dates and they do not make sense - I will confirm with Steve. 

Regards

Tony


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> I wish the estimates from ISCAH turn out to be wrong..!! I really wish... Hard to digest..


Now suddenly 75 pointers looking at 8 months  Oh boy!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Tony
What your thoughts on below:

70 Points
29-11-17
Engineering Technologist 

Do you think i am out of the game?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

13akber said:


> Hi Tony
> What your thoughts on below:
> 
> 70 Points
> ...


Yes, you are out of the game while your occupation only receives 9 invites per round. If it resumes it's usual 50 invites per round then it would be a 12 month wait for you - assuming it resumes to 50 soon.

There is no trend yet for 2018/2019 without at least one more round to compare and contrast

Regards

Tony


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony
> ...


Hi Tony, u really think with 50 ppl per round, for 2339, DOE before Nov 2017, they still need to wait for 12 months? Cause with strict estimation, iscah estimated ppl submitted EOI 3 months ago would need to wait for 11 months for 2339.


----------



## jamie108 (Jul 16, 2018)

jtmatswani said:


> Guys i would like to keep my hopes and spirit high; but its now 8 months of waiting from 17 November 2017 with 70 points 263111 and there is no signal to show that the invitation numbers are going to increase. My only hope is that i will be getting 5 more work experience points 1 November 2018  to take my points tally to 75. Now waiting for the invitation round so that we can clear all the rumours and conspiracies circulation around.


Hello we have same case. waiting for few months to get 5 more points. If you're in the same job that was assessed by the assessing authority, does the 5 points automatically add up or need to be reassessed again? thank you


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony
> ...



Thanks for your reply

I thought if it resumes its normal 50 invites than i am only few rounds away as there would be around 60 to 70 , 75 0r above pointers and the que of 70 pointers since oct 30


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> Hi Tony, u really think with 50 ppl per round, for 2339, DOE before Nov 2017, they still need to wait for 12 months? Cause with strict estimation, iscah estimated ppl submitted EOI 3 months ago would need to wait for 11 months for 2339.


I was specifically talking about 13akber - 12 months from when he lodged his EOI on 29th November 2017 - so about 4 months from now in my opinion

Regards

Tony


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Tony,

I have lodged my EOI in Dec 2017 with 60 points and now I have update my EOI to 70 points D.O.E is 06/07/18. 

My occupation is 262112 ICT Sec Specialist (Non-Pro Rata)

Any idea when will I get invite as my 485 visa is expiring on 26/08/18. 

Awaiting for your kind reply. Thank you


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI in Dec 2017 with 60 points and now I have update my EOI to 70 points D.O.E is 06/07/18.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have idea about reassessment to a non pro category without experience? Is there any problem in reassessment through the same portal? I am referring to Engineers Australia.


----------



## Goldstrings (Jun 5, 2018)

Going with the number of non prorata invites, I think there might be 65points invites come September.


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Good day! 

Non Prorata
DOE: 26/06/2018
70 points

When should i expect an invite? 
🙂🙂🙂


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

If the trend remains same as July 11th, then for 2613 i am afraid it would move only a single day for 75 points. Immitracker has 6 people registered on 11th april. Hope they increase the numbers!


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi All,

I had initially submitted my EOI for 189 with 70 points for 261313 Software Engineer on February 2nd. I wrote my PTE again and managed to increase my points to 80. I updated my EOI today and the date of effect was updated to July 15th 2018. Looks like the invitation round was held on 11th July. Please let me know when you guys think I might get an invite? Really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Vimal


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had initially submitted my EOI for 189 with 70 points for 261313 Software Engineer on February 2nd. I wrote my PTE again and managed to increase my points to 80. I updated my EOI today and the date of effect was updated to July 15th 2018. Looks like the invitation round was held on 11th July. Please let me know when you guys think I might get an invite? Really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


261313 with 80 points you can excpect the inivte next round which should be around next week may be 25th if they stick to earlier 2 weeks scheudle. Regardless of the date of the invitation round u should probably get your documetns ready as invitation is sure shot next round.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks Santosh! Could you kindly let me know what are the list of documents that I should prepare? I am new to this entire process.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

can i ever expect an invite 

Soft Eng 2613 , EOI 16th May , 75 pts .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> can i ever expect an invite
> 
> Soft Eng 2613 , EOI 16th May , 75 pts .


YES
Just don’t ask when

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> YES
> Just don’t ask when
> 
> Cheers


But can i look at atleast 6 months time frame ?

Please suggest?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks Santosh! Could you kindly let me know what are the list of documents that I should prepare? I am new to this entire process.


well, usual you must ahve alrady ahve your acs documents, that is you list, next will be your supporting documents for your job like salary , payslips, bank staments, pf statments. tax statmetns as many as you can get and put it in order.

Aprat from tha ur form 80, get your HAP ID and your medicals, you will also need Police clearnace certificate (PCC), while not all are reuqired right away to log a visa once you get the invite, probably you need to look at other thread and run through them to get a good idea and ask any explicity questions if you have any. 

Good luck.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

qazx said:


> But can i look at atleast 6 months time frame ?
> 
> Please suggest?


haha no one here have the power to guess the invite, but 75 is a good postive score and as newbienz as indicated above you can expect a invite and you will get it. When only you can tell us all oncce you get your invite.

Good luck


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> haha no one here have the power to guess the invite, but 75 is a good postive score and as newbienz as indicated above you can expect a invite and you will get it. When only you can tell us all oncce you get your invite.
> 
> Good luck


But why are people saying that if the trend continues 2613* will move only 1 day in the next round for 75 pointers ?

Hasn't the 2613* moved till 11th April already in the previous round from 5th April ?


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

ppuu said:


> hi guys, I am in the same boat.
> unfortunately my updated my points to 70 in 5-Jul so I guess I would have to wait 6 months?
> is there another group for people like us?
> 
> Can I also seek your advice if I should cancel NSW 190 since my English is not 20 points? While I have applied for 190 for VIC?


Hi Mate,

I believe you will get an earlier than me as you have filed EOI a week before. Im the same case like you with 190 as well. Lets hope that we get before 6 months.


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

jimpatel said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my ACS done for my work experience in India which is:
> 
> ...



Hello Jmmy,

If am not wrong, if your studies and occupation is irrelevant, then ACS would not consider the first four years of employment. Other experts in forum, pls suggest.


----------



## A.W (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi All, 

I have submitted EOI on April - 65 Quantity Surveyor.

My case is as follow, does anyone know how long I might expect an invite? 
Thank you!

Age: 30
English: 10
Education: 15
Australian study: 5
NAATI: 5

Total 65 

ANZSCO Code 233213


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

qazx said:


> But why are people saying that if the trend continues 2613* will move only 1 day in the next round for 75 pointers ?
> 
> Hasn't the 2613* moved till 11th April already in the previous round from 5th April ?


While the guestimation is all based on the over estimation of the immtracker, imagine if there are more 80 pointers inflow, then can you gurnatee there will not be more by the next round? Well, since the nubmers estimated are around say 20-30+ for 2613, there is probably already 10-15 in 80 points waiting for the invite. So this is guessed based on the numbe of invite. If this gets increased in next round yes by all means many will get an invite, if on the other hand no, then who can gurantee that there are no 80+ pointers waiting in the queue? Also there is no way to know how many have applied before ones date with 75 points. There is no really exact number to reference to.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Yes, you are out of the game while your occupation only receives 9 invites per round. If it resumes it's usual 50 invites per round then it would be a 12 month wait for you - assuming it resumes to 50 soon.
> 
> There is no trend yet for 2018/2019 without at least one more round to compare and contrast
> 
> ...


Any predictions for electronics 2334?I am at 65 pts eoi filed in May 2018

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrinalneo88 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi,

Looking at the ISCAH estimates I am very much disappointed for 70 pointers

Can anyone please suggest I had filled 189 for in the month of feb with 70 points. Can I hope for invite this year?

__________________
Occupation : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE : L-82, R-84, S-84, W-86 ( 20 points )
Education : 15 points
Experience : 5 points
Age : 30 points 
ACT Positive : Feb 2018
EOI Submitted : Feb 2018 ( 70 points )


----------



## iloveqvm (Jul 16, 2018)

*ACS Post Australia Study*

Hi guys,

Love the energy and the community.

Just wondering if anyone would be able to help me with my queries.

I am currently on track to getting the results of my ACS skills assessment (Post Australia Study) soon. I've applied this with my professional year program certificate. 

I am currently working as a software developer, however, my 1 year of experience will only come in November this year. 

Questions (With the assumption that I already have a positive skills assessment gained from my professional year):
1) Would I need to apply for another skills assessment to retrieve points for my 1 year of experience? 
2) If yes, would I be able to only perform this after I get the ITA? 
3) What happens if I get my ITA and apply for the visa without the skills assessment? Would I get a straight rejection if they wanted me to do the skills assessment? Or would I be able to apply for the skill assessment after the CO contacts me?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Tony
What your thoughts on below:

70 Points
21-10-17
Software Developer-261313
When can we expect to get invite ?

Regards, 
Pawan


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Okay but if i dont get it in next 7 months my score will decrease by 5 points due to age . 

Currently 75 points, 2613* , 16th May EOI

After 7 months i would be at 70 points. 

Do you think i can get an invite before that ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iloveqvm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Love the energy and the community.
> 
> ...


1. If you are continuing in the same job, designation, company , location and RNR, in which you were working when you applied for assessment, then you can continue to claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment 

2. Once you get the invite, your EOI is frozen
You have to give evidence that you have all the skills assessment on that date already done

3. If you cannot prove your skills assessment, you will not get a chance to get it done post lodgement of the application 
Your application will be rejected on the basis of overclaiming of points

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

mrinalneo88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at the ISCAH estimates I am very much disappointed for 70 pointers
> 
> ...


u r waiting since feb?? y never applied for nsw / vic?? wat a big mistake buddy


----------



## iloveqvm (Jul 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. If you are continuing in the same job, designation, company , location and RNR, in which you were working when you applied for assessment, then you can continue to claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment
> 
> 2. Once you get the invite, your EOI is frozen
> You have to give evidence that you have all the skills assessment on that date already done
> ...


I didn't include my current job in the assessment. Is it safe to say that I have to redo it? I was skeptical because I haven't gotten my first year of experience.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Yes, you are out of the game while your occupation only receives 9 invites per round. If it resumes it's usual 50 invites per round then it would be a 12 month wait for you - assuming it resumes to 50 soon.
> 
> There is no trend yet for 2018/2019 without at least one more round to compare and contrast
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, how did you determine that only 9 invitations were received for 2339?


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi All, I have a quick query.. I have applied for Application developer (261312) with DoE on 19th June and 75 points for 189.. I heard some changes are coming in July cycle which will push my specific case (and all alike) by 6-8 months ..Any idea on this.. Has anyone with DoE sometime in May for 261312 has got the invitation?
Your help will be appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi All, I have a quick query.. I have applied for Application developer (261312) with DoE on 19th June and 75 points for 189.. I heard some changes are coming in July cycle which will push my specific case (and all alike) by 6-8 months ..Any idea on this.. Has anyone with DoE sometime in May for 261312 has got the invitation?
> Your help will be appreciated


Wait for the 10th July results to be declared to,see applicants till which date have been invited 

Cheers


----------



## liz28 (Jun 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you are seriously interested in getting a PR, go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi , 

Thanks for the information. 

I have one more query , i was in mexico from feb 2017 to June 2018. Do I need any document related to that for ACS or further process ?

If its possible can anyone tell me what kind of document is needed in that regard?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

liz28 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


Do you want to claim points for this employment?

Cheers 


If


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Wait for the 10th July results to be declared to,see applicants till which date have been invited
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for that.. My query was more around the latest news from Iscah.. The latest news on 16th July says that folks with 75 points in 2613 code will have to wait for 8 months which sounds shocking considering the fact that the latest declared results of June had invitations till 5th April...Hence was the question for my case, with 75 points with DOE on 19th June for 261312, will it seriously be a wait for 8 months to get invitation for 189?


----------



## akashkhare05 (Jul 3, 2018)

Can you please share the link of the 16th July news..


Ravish84 said:


> Thanks for that.. My query was more around the latest news from Iscah.. The latest news on 16th July says that folks with 75 points in 2613 code will have to wait for 8 months which sounds shocking considering the fact that the latest declared results of June had invitations till 5th April...Hence was the question for my case, with 75 points with DOE on 19th June for 261312, will it seriously be a wait for 8 months to get invitation for 189?


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

akashkhare05 said:


> Can you please share the link of the 16th July news..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I am not able to paste the link here but pl search for ISCAH news in google and u ll find the 1st link published on 16th July...


----------



## liz28 (Jun 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Do you want to claim points for this employment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No I don’t want to claim points on that . Just wanted to make sure that if its needed as proof of employment ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

Guys
I am just checking my Emails for the Invite.
Is it the right thing? Do i need to login to the SkillSelect everyday to check status?

Also, does anyone have any idea how they filter out the fake EOIs; I am sure many guys have put expected IELTS/PTE scores while they do not have the claimed score or experience or other points...

I was wondering if these Fake/Dishonest EOIs will consume 60 day period causing delays to other honest candidates?


----------



## mrinalneo88 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi, it was because it was told that having more number of EOI's might cause issue later on. I was not sure about the same. How would the predictions for 190 be if it can be applied now?


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi all, I have a question. As I had indicated before, I had submitted my EOI on February 2nd this year and then updated it yesterday. I completed my ACS assessment for my employment with my first company and already got the maximum points for work experience. However, I switched companies this May and while updating the EOI yesterday, I did add this employment detail. My question, if I can put right, is that do I have to get an ACS assessment for the second company as well? I don't want to as it is not going to increase my points in any way but is it mandatory for ACS assessments to be done for your whole employment history??


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

*Regarding SA 489*

Need an advice from the experts,

I applied for visa SC 489 under the high points option for SA last week. We are supposed to pay AUD 200 for the nomination. But then came the 11th of July round and I want to wait till the next round to see what happens as my DOE is 30th March(70 points/non Pro-rata).

I want to know whether my application will get refused if I do not pay until the end of this month, and if so can I apply again as a new application later ??


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> Need an advice from the experts,
> 
> I applied for visa SC 489 under the high points option for SA last week. We are supposed to pay AUD 200 for the nomination. But then came the 11th of July round and I want to wait till the next round to see what happens as my DOE is 30th March(70 points/non Pro-rata).
> 
> I want to know whether my application will get refused if I do not pay until the end of this month, and if so can I apply again as a new application later ??


Do you by any chance happen to know how to submit payment? I clicked submit and my browser got stuck before I submitted the payment. Now I can't access the payment page again and the status of my application is "Payment in Progress".


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Need an advice from the experts,
> 
> I applied for visa SC 489 under the high points option for SA last week. We are supposed to pay AUD 200 for the nomination. But then came the 11th of July round and I want to wait till the next round to see what happens as my DOE is 30th March(70 points/non Pro-rata).
> 
> I want to know whether my application will get refused if I do not pay until the end of this month, and if so can I apply again as a new application later ??


Hi 
what's your occupation, your application will only be assessed after the payment, if your occupation is unavailable before the payment then no application to get assessed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravish84 said:


> Thanks for that.. My query was more around the latest news from Iscah.. The latest news on 16th July says that folks with 75 points in 2613 code will have to wait for 8 months which sounds shocking considering the fact that the latest declared results of June had invitations till 5th April...Hence was the question for my case, with 75 points with DOE on 19th June for 261312, will it seriously be a wait for 8 months to get invitation for 189?


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm in the same scenario as yours. Currently 75 points and will become 70 in 5 months. EOI is 6th jul 2018


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

divism said:


> Hi, I'm in the same scenario as yours. Currently 75 points and will become 70 in 5 months. EOI is 6th jul 2018


I believe you will get invited before 5 months.
Could be well within that, if they increase pro rata invites.


----------



## Skybay (Feb 10, 2018)

Skybay said:


> Hello everyone I need some help.
> Scenario 1 :The DOE on Skillselect homepage is 02|01|2018 but in the points breakdown it is 10|05|2018 which is my birthday (I didn't change or update anything in the EOI ). *Same points for both the dates*. *Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?*
> 
> Scenario 2: The initial DOE for my friend is 15|09|2017 with 60 points. Now updated with 70 points on 15|05|2018.*Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?*
> ...


Can someone please clarify my confusion??


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

it's 313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist.
That means I can wait few days till the next round without my application being refused ?
Thanks for the response


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> Do you by any chance happen to know how to submit payment? I clicked submit and my browser got stuck before I submitted the payment. Now I can't access the payment page again and the status of my application is "Payment in Progress".


I havent made the payment so I have no idea about it. May be you can contact SA and ask for support


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> it's 313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist.
> That means I can wait few days till the next round without my application being refused ?
> Thanks for the response


Hi brother,
I don't think your occupation will be out of list as it is now MLTSOL, I told you that your occupation is on the supplementary list of SA which needs 80 points currently.
After few months,it will need 85 and then 90 points for a invitation.
Yes,as you have 70 points,most probably you will be nominated in the next round as your occupation is not a pro rata occupation.
Good luck.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi brother,
> I don't think your occupation will be out of list as it is now MLTSOL, I told you that your occupation is on the supplementary list of SA which needs 80 points currently.
> After few months,it will need 85 and then 90 points for a invitation.
> Yes,as you have 70 points,most probably you will be nominated in the next round as your occupation is not a pro rata occupation.
> Good luck.


Thanks a lot brother, that's what i'm hoping for also.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> I havent made the payment so I have no idea about it. May be you can contact SA and ask for support


Thanks for the feedback. I contacted them but haven't received a reply yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes I would wait it out
> 
> Cheers


On second thoughts, let her start the process to get the SD and Reference letters
That may take up to a month
In the meantime in the next 2 rounds it will become much clear how the invites are progressing 

Then you can take a final call on whether to go ahead for PTEA and ACS or not

Cheers


----------



## liz28 (Jun 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Do you want to claim points for this employment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want to check if i need to submit PCC as i stayed there more than 6 months ? I don’t know how to get PCC from mexico as i have no contact there . Kindly help .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liz28 (Jun 27, 2018)

liz28 said:


> No I don’t want to claim points on that . Just wanted to make sure that if its needed as proof of employment ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I want to check if i need to submit PCC as i stayed there more than 6 months ? I don’t know how to get PCC from mexico as i have no contact there . Kindly help .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

liz28 said:


> I want to check if i need to submit PCC as i stayed there more than 6 months ? I don’t know how to get PCC from mexico as i have no contact there . Kindly help .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally PCC are not required from any country where you have lived for less then 12 months in the last 10 years

But CO have been known to ask for PCC even for such countries as and when they feel it it necessary

There is a very small chance that you may be asked to submit a PCC for Mexico, 
No,idea on how to get one, in case asked

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi All,

I have applied for the 189 visa for 261313 and I hope I will get an invite in the next round. I wanted to know about the PCC certificates. Since I am in India now, I can apply for the PCC and should get it soon. However, I lived in the US for 6 years between March 2012 and April 2018. I had my FBI background check completed and got the certificate in November 2017. Since I am unaware of the validity of it, in case I get the invite within a couple of weeks, would the FBI certificate which I got in November 2017 be valid now?

Thanks,
Vimal


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

liz28 said:


> I want to check if i need to submit PCC as i stayed there more than 6 months ? I don’t know how to get PCC from mexico as i have no contact there . Kindly help .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PCC is required for countries where you have stayed more than 12 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for the 189 visa for 261313 and I hope I will get an invite in the next round. I wanted to know about the PCC certificates. Since I am in India now, I can apply for the PCC and should get it soon. However, I lived in the US for 6 years between March 2012 and April 2018. I had my FBI background check completed and got the certificate in November 2017. Since I am unaware of the validity of it, in case I get the invite within a couple of weeks, would the FBI certificate which I got in November 2017 be valid now?
> 
> ...


If the fbi certificate is equivalent to a PCC, then it would be valid as the department accepts its validity for 1 year from the date of issue

If it expires during the processing of the grant, the CO may or may not ask you to submit a fresh PCC.
It’s entirely his decision 

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If the fbi certificate is equivalent to a PCC, then it would be valid as the department accepts its validity for 1 year from the date of issue
> 
> If it expires during the processing of the grant, the CO may or may not ask you to submit a fresh PCC
> 
> Cheers


also, if he has not entered US after the issue of his FBI PCC, that PCC should be good even now.. 

please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> also, if he has not entered US after the issue of his FBI PCC, that PCC should be good even now..
> 
> please correct me if i am wrong.


The PCC has to to be valid on the date you are submitting it, irrespective of when you last visited that country

So if you have not visited a country for 6 years, does not mean that you can get away with a 5 year old PCC
I have not visited india for a total of even 6 months in the last 10 years, but practically every year I have to take a new PCC and submit when ever I applied for a new visa of different countries 

In this case it’s valid as it was issued in Nov 2017 so as long as he submits it by Nov 2018, no issues

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks guys for the quick responses. I got my FBI background check done in November last year because I was in the process of applying for a Canadian PR. I was in the US till April 2018 and now returned to India for good.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PCC has to to be invalid on the date you are submitting it, irrespective of when you last visited that country
> 
> So if you have not visited a country for 6 years, does not mean that you can get away with a 5 year old PCC
> I have not visited india for a total of even 6 months in the last 10 years, but practically every year I have to take a new PCC and submit when ever I apply for a new visa
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PCC has to to be invalid on the date you are submitting it, irrespective of when you last visited that country
> 
> So if you have not visited a country for 6 years, does not mean that you can get away with a 5 year old PCC
> I have not visited india for a total of even 6 months in the last 10 years, but practically every year I have to take a new PCC and submit when ever I apply for a new visa
> ...


I was told by my agent that Finland PCC which was issued in Nov 2017 should be good since i have not entered Finland post March 2016.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> I was told by my agent that Finland PCC which was issued in Nov 2017 should be good since i have not entered Finland post March 2016.


Oh but in my case, I was in the US post November 2017. I only exited the US in April 2018. Is this an issue for me now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Oh but in my case, I was in the US post November 2017. I only exited the US in April 2018. Is this an issue for me now?


It’s immaterial when you exited last
It’s only important that the pcc should not be more then one year old when you submit it

If it expires during processing, the CO may ask you to submit a fresh one


Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Oh but in my case, I was in the US post November 2017. I only exited the US in April 2018. Is this an issue for me now?



my guess is you might be asked for a fresh FBI PCC as you have stayed beyond FBI PCC report date.

lets wait for experts to comment.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s immaterial when you exited last
> It’s only important that the pcc should not be more then one year old when you submit it
> 
> 
> Cheers


thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> my guess is you might be asked for a fresh FBI PCC as you have stayed beyond FBI PCC report date.
> 
> lets wait for experts to comment.


Going by your logic, then everyday you would be required to submit a new PCC for the country in which you are currently living in

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Going by your logic, then everyday you would be required to submit a new PCC for the country in which you are currently living in
> 
> Cheers


thanks for clarifying on this


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s immaterial when you exited last
> It’s only important that the pcc should not be more then one year old when you submit it
> 
> If it expires during processing, the CO may ask you to submit a fresh one
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Going by your logic, then everyday you would be required to submit a new PCC for the country in which you are currently living in
> 
> Cheers


This does make sense, thanks newbienz.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

While I have you experts here, I have another question. As I had indicated before, I had submitted my EOI on February 2nd this year and then updated it yesterday. I completed my ACS assessment for my employment with my first company and already got the maximum points for work experience. However, I switched companies this May and while updating the EOI yesterday, I did add this employment detail. My question, if I can put right, is that do I have to get an ACS assessment for the second company as well? I don't want to as it is not going to increase my points in any way but is it mandatory for ACS assessments to be done for your whole employment history? I am thinking my existing ACS for my first employment should be good enough. Kindly let me know !


----------



## yupp (Jul 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


Hi,

can anyone please assist is there any chance to get invite for Job code "263111"

Job Code: 263111
EOI submitted: 06-Jan-2017
Points: 60
EOI updated on: 09-July-2018 (PTE 10 Pts)
Points: 70

Still i have only 5 more months left for my EOI to expire.


----------



## ushastha (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello everyone,
Code:254499 Registered Nurse NEC 
EOI submitted: 6/02/2018 with 65 points and updated on 6/6/2018 with 70 points
Please advise me when will I get invitation for 189.
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yupp said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone please assist is there any chance to get invite for Job code "263111"
> 
> ...


Withdraw the old EOI immediately and file a new EOI

As your points have changed, you are getting no advantage of an old EOI with all the burden of it being expired in another 6 months

You should have done it on 9th July when your points changed, but no harm done as you have lost just one week

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ushastha said:


> Hello everyone,
> Code:254499 Registered Nurse NEC
> EOI submitted: 6/02/2018 with 65 points and updated on 6/6/2018 with 70 points
> Please advise me when will I get invitation for 189.
> Thank you


lets how the next round goes. Its hard to say at the moment.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yupp said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone please assist is there any chance to get invite for Job code "263111"
> 
> ...


Hard to say at the moment. The current cut off is higher it seems.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> While I have you experts here, I have another question. As I had indicated before, I had submitted my EOI on February 2nd this year and then updated it yesterday. I completed my ACS assessment for my employment with my first company and already got the maximum points for work experience. However, I switched companies this May and while updating the EOI yesterday, I did add this employment detail. My question, if I can put right, is that do I have to get an ACS assessment for the second company as well? I don't want to as it is not going to increase my points in any way but is it mandatory for ACS assessments to be done for your whole employment history? I am thinking my existing ACS for my first employment should be good enough. Kindly let me know !


If you are not claiming points, then no, no need to get it assessed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks guys for the quick responses. I got my FBI background check done in November last year because I was in the process of applying for a Canadian PR. I was in the US till April 2018 and now returned to India for good.


The pcc is valid for 12 months, the requirement is different for CA and AU migration, your pcc is still valid for AU migration, but your IED will be the day PCCis expiring.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> I was told by my agent that Finland PCC which was issued in Nov 2017 should be good since i have not entered Finland post March 2016.


It does not really matter if you did enter or not. Its valid for 12 months.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

liz28 said:


> I want to check if i need to submit PCC as i stayed there more than 6 months ? I don’t know how to get PCC from mexico as i have no contact there . Kindly help .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need PCCif you stayed over 12 months. not 6.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sujeewa said:


> Need an advice from the experts,
> 
> I applied for visa SC 489 under the high points option for SA last week. We are supposed to pay AUD 200 for the nomination. But then came the 11th of July round and I want to wait till the next round to see what happens as my DOE is 30th March(70 points/non Pro-rata).
> 
> I want to know whether my application will get refused if I do not pay until the end of this month, and if so can I apply again as a new application later ??


Contact them directly and ask for payment deadlines and conditions.


----------



## ushastha (Jul 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> lets how the next round goes. Its hard to say at the moment.


I am thinking to reassess my skill assessment to change it to Registered Nurse (Aged Care) ANZSCO 254412, so that I can apply 190 for QLD state. I have applied 190 for NSW state (DOE 6/6/2018 with 75 points) but nothing is happening. Please suggest me if its good idea to reassess or wait for the 189 invitation. I am confused.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ushastha said:


> I am thinking to reassess my skill assessment to change it to Registered Nurse (Aged Care) ANZSCO 254412, so that I can apply 190 for QLD state. I have applied 190 for NSW state (DOE 6/6/2018 with 75 points) but nothing is happening. Please suggest me if its good idea to reassess or wait for the 189 invitation. I am confused.


Like, you can potentially have two anzcos, which one you decide is up to you as long as it valid and assessed, you will have a better chance with more in demand anzso and higher points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ravish84 said:


> I am not able to paste the link here but pl search for ISCAH news in google and u ll find the 1st link published on 16th July...


that's quite vague information to be honest


----------



## flaming_vines (Jul 16, 2018)

Will do that. I guess the next few rounds will give me a hint on whether I will be spending 1k more on this PR journey. 

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

flaming_vines said:


> Will do that. I guess the next few rounds will give me a hint on whether I will be spending 1k more on this PR journey.
> 
> Thanks.


defintly.


----------



## flaming_vines (Jul 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> On second thoughts, let her start the process to get the SD and Reference letters
> That may take up to a month
> In the meantime in the next 2 rounds it will become much clear how the invites are progressing
> 
> ...


Sorry last message was intended for newbienz.

Will do that. I guess the next few rounds will give me a hint on whether I will be spending 1k more on this PR journey. 

Thanks.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

lookingforopensky said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> With 65 points as Software Engineer (ANZSCO :261313), EOI logged on 06/Nov/2017 for 189, do you think I have any chance to get an invite in the second round of August 2018?
> 
> ...


With 65 points and your job category it may be a distant dream now

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

rocktopus said:


> Don't worry too much about what iscah says:
> 1) they're only estimating like everyone else, and
> 2) it's very hard to establish what the trend will be for FY 2019 based on the last round of invite only. Give it 2-3 more rounds and we should have a much clearer idea of that


++++++++
I totally agree.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

*doubts*

hi guys how are you all??


im actually very concerned about my situation.. 
today I am on the queue for 2339 others engineering group with:

30 pt GROUP AGE
15 pt DEGREE
5 pt AUSTRALIA STUDIES
20 pt PTE 79+

*TOTAL: 70pt for 189 and 75 for 190 NSW*

My date of effect is middle march of 2018 as it was the date that I have added the points for superior english. But my EOI was initially created in December/2016 so it has only 5months before expiring. Thinking about that, i have created an identical EOI to keep it alive on the queue. Also, I am completing 32 yo in April/2019 so will lose 5 points in 9 months from now. my questions are:

*1. what chances do you guys think I have with 70 points to Environmental Eng DOE march/2018??
2. Do you really suggest that i go for the Naati CCL test? how long does it take from the date i pay it till the date i can claim the points of it?
3. Are there any problems related to having 2 EOIs in the system???*

thanks guys, hope we all get our goals completed! cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guigaoh2o said:


> hi guys how are you all??
> 
> 
> im actually very concerned about my situation..
> ...


1. hard to say now. 
2. It is difficult. 
3. No, not known at least.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I am curious on the new iscah estimates. Based on them, 2613 and 2611 70 pointers won't get invite before July 2019.

Experts do you think so. I am now so doubting iscah estimates. Proponents may argue its validity. But somehow I don't feel they are right.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am curious on the new iscah estimates. Based on them, 2613 and 2611 70 pointers won't get invite before July 2019.
> 
> Experts do you think so. I am now so doubting iscah estimates. Proponents may argue its validity. But somehow I don't feel they are right.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


don't rely ISCAH, they update based on the forum and tracker updates, they have no insights or any internal info... watch the rounds and make your own judgement.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am curious on the new iscah estimates. Based on them, 2613 and 2611 70 pointers won't get invite before July 2019.
> 
> Experts do you think so. I am now so doubting iscah estimates. Proponents may argue its validity. But somehow I don't feel they are right.


Iscah's latest estimates are particularly clumsy and irresponsible because they try to extrapolate predictions based on the entirely unfounded assumption that the rest of the 2019 FY will follow last week's invitation trend.

They should at least wait 2-3 rounds (ideally even more) to confirm the trend is somewhat consistent before publishing such statistical garbage and freak everyone out.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Withdraw the old EOI immediately and file a new EOI
> 
> As your points have changed, you are getting no advantage of an old EOI with all the burden of it being expired in another 6 months
> 
> ...


Does this mean that when i get more points its better if i submit a new EOI? I submitted mine in May this year but hope to collect up to 10 points by next year April or so. Does this mean when i get those points is should open a new EOI? pls elaborate. NVM i think i got it u mean there is no point for him to update EOI because it expires anyway in 6 months. 
Correct me if im wrong. Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newb said:


> Does this mean that when i get more points its better if i submit a new EOI? I submitted mine in May this year but hope to collect up to 10 points by next year April or so. Does this mean when i get those points is should open a new EOI? pls elaborate. NVM i think i got it u mean there is no point for him to update EOI because it expires anyway in 6 months.
> Correct me if im wrong. Cheers


according to the regular understanding you should evidence of your claims at the time of:

1. ITA 

There is an ongoing discussion if you should have valid documents to confirm your claim at the time of creating an 

2. EOI...

you have to put your IELTS and assessment dates in your EOI...


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Guys link to vote for immigration cuts 
https://www.facebook.com/108878629136279/posts/2217375664953221/


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Should Australia cut intake?

No is just 32%


lamborgini said:


> Guys link to vote for immigration cuts
> https://www.facebook.com/108878629136279/posts/2217375664953221/


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newb said:


> Does this mean that when i get more points its better if i submit a new EOI? I submitted mine in May this year but hope to collect up to 10 points by next year April or so. Does this mean when i get those points is should open a new EOI? pls elaborate. NVM i think i got it u mean there is no point for him to update EOI because it expires anyway in 6 months.
> Correct me if im wrong. Cheers


An EOI expires after 2 years of creation 

So if your points change, and your invite is still some time away, it is better to lodge a new EOI, as you lose nothing by way of date of effect and gain complete 2 years of validity

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am curious on the new iscah estimates. Based on them, 2613 and 2611 70 pointers won't get invite before July 2019.
> 
> Experts do you think so. I am now so doubting iscah estimates. Proponents may argue its validity. But somehow I don't feel they are right.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Iscah are registered Mara agents so they have thousands of applications in the pipeline, authentic data for which is only available to them and not on any tracker or on the forum

Moreover, they also get the data shared among other Mara agents on the progress of their clients application 

They employ actually qualified personnel to make these predictions based on hard data and the chances of them being right is more then anyone else
Of course in absence of actual data on applications, which is not in the public domain and the plans on number of invites in the future, no one can actually predict correctly 
Everyone has to make some guesses in the calculations 

So I personally give a lot of weightage to Iscah predictions over any other method on the forum

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am curious on the new iscah estimates. Based on them, 2613 and 2611 70 pointers won't get invite before July 2019.
> 
> Experts do you think so. I am now so doubting iscah estimates. Proponents may argue its validity. But somehow I don't feel they are right.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


its a small agency in real size, if you watch them closely, they upate their results based on this forum and tracker, so there have been cases when wrongly updated DOE would appear here and then on iscah, and then after clarification here, it had been updated there... they have no other sources.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

“Engineering Technologist (233914) will be removed from all the Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOLs) on 16 July 2018 as BSMQ has received large number of EOIs for this occupation and have filled the quota.

If you have not received an invitation by today, BSMQ is no longer in a position to issue any new invitations.

BSMQ may open this occupation at a later date if current invitees do not respond in the requested time frame. If this happens, information will be posted on our website. Please keep an eye on the BSMQ website for the updated information of QSOL list.”

Source : https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-to-qsol/


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> “Engineering Technologist (233914) will be removed from all the Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOLs) on 16 July 2018 as BSMQ has received large number of EOIs for this occupation and have filled the quota.
> 
> If you have not received an invitation by today, BSMQ is no longer in a position to issue any new invitations.
> 
> ...


bad news...


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@andreyxx

Yes bad news for engineering technologist, now future applicants pls dont get confuse with the post because its for state sponsership closure only, 
not at all for 189 till now


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

I hope ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST is not entirely removed from department's medium term list


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

One more update related to queensland state sponsership 

“Interstate applicants are no longer able to apply for Queensland state nomination. If you are currently interstate, in order to be eligible for Queensland state nomination, you must meet our Working in Queensland or Alumni pathway criteria. This would require you to move to Queensland and meet any working requirements before submitting an Expression of Interest to BSMQ.

If you have already received an invitation and you are an interstate applicant, BSMQ will still process your application. However, BSMQ will not be sending out any more invitations to interstate applicants.“

Source: https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-interstate-applicants-no-longer-eligible/


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

13akber said:


> I hope ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST is not entirely removed from department's medium term list


it shouldn't.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> One more update related to queensland state sponsership
> 
> “Interstate applicants are no longer able to apply for Queensland state nomination. If you are currently interstate, in order to be eligible for Queensland state nomination, you must meet our Working in Queensland or Alumni pathway criteria. This would require you to move to Queensland and meet any working requirements before submitting an Expression of Interest to BSMQ.
> 
> ...


i hope NSW will not come with the same requirement. :juggle:


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ushastha said:


> I am thinking to reassess my skill assessment to change it to Registered Nurse (Aged Care) ANZSCO 254412, so that I can apply 190 for QLD state. I have applied 190 for NSW state (DOE 6/6/2018 with 75 points) but nothing is happening. Please suggest me if its good idea to reassess or wait for the 189 invitation. I am confused.


It's no surprise that nothing is happening if you only applied to NSW in June this year. They stopped sending invites then because they had reached their quota for the financial year 2017-2018. The invitations for the new program year 2018-2019 have not started yet, so nobody has received any, regardless of their occupation.

I would suggest having a bit of patience and reading the NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION thread to keep up to date with developments. Invitations should resume after the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List for 2018–19 is published (maybe by the end of July or in August).


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ushastha said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Code:254499 Registered Nurse NEC
> 
> ...




If we are going to have similar round as previous one, you have very good chance to get invitation next week.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeniffer009 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi Tony,

Submitted my EOI on 02/05/2018 (for 189) with 75 points under ANZ code 221111. Any Idea by when they could send the invitation.

Thank you
Jen


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> If we are going to have similar round as previous one, you have very good chance to get invitation next week.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


I hope we won't.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> It's no surprise that nothing is happening if you only applied to NSW in June this year. They stopped sending invites then because they had reached their quota for the financial year 2017-2018. The invitations for the new program year 2018-2019 have not started yet, so nobody has received any, regardless of their occupation.
> 
> I would suggest having a bit of patience and reading the NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION thread to keep up to date with developments. Invitations should resume after the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List for 2018–19 is published (maybe by the end of July or in August).


We should see some invitations by the end of august/september i should say..


----------



## liz28 (Jun 27, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You need PCCif you stayed over 12 months. not 6.




Hi ,

I stayed for 14 months in mexico. Can anyone help me in the process to get it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

liz28 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I stayed for 14 months in mexico. Can anyone help me in the process to get it ?
> 
> ...


Responded to you in the other thread.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

liz28 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I stayed for 14 months in mexico. Can anyone help me in the process to get it ?
> 
> ...


Here you go

https://www.fingerprintexpert.in/police-clearance-certificate-pcc-from-mexico.html

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ushastha said:


> I am thinking to reassess my skill assessment to change it to Registered Nurse (Aged Care) ANZSCO 254412, so that I can apply 190 for QLD state. I have applied 190 for NSW state (DOE 6/6/2018 with 75 points) but nothing is happening. Please suggest me if its good idea to reassess or wait for the 189 invitation. I am confused.




I am myself a registered nurse and I was thinking to apply for ANZSCO change for 190, but I have postponed it. 
It takes around 3-4 weeks to receive new LOD and if you get invitation during that period, you will be in trouble to submit whether new or old LOD. And I am preety much sure your invitation will be for old ANZSCO.
I genuinely advise you to not to take any risk at the moment. Everything will be cleared once next round happens. So wait for sometimes and start preparing documents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Guys. I am hopeful of getting an invite in the next round. In case I do, I would like to prepared. What are some of things that I could do while I wait? I read through a lot of forums and some suggested I could initiate the PCC ( They also said no need to initiate the medicals now) . As I have already posted before, my PCC for the USA is ready and is valid till November 2018. Can I go ahead and initiate the PCC for India now?? Also could someone please give me a comprehensive step by step checklist of the things to do post invite so that I can begin gathering the documents now itself? I did search through forums but they were quite old and so I was not fully sure about those steps. All of your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I hope we won't.




Can't guarantee about the rounds for August, but I am pretty much sure same storms are coming for pro rata on 25th July. DoHA never does anything mistakenly and if they have planned to touch down 65 points, they can do anything. 
I just hope they increase the invitation caps and make everyone happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Can't guarantee about the rounds for August, but I am pretty much sure same storms are coming for pro rata on 25th July. DoHA never does anything mistakenly and if they have planned to touch down 65 points, they can do anything.
> I just hope they increase the invitation caps and make everyone happy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why can't be realistic here buddy? They have not even cared to wipe out 75 and in between you have loads of 80 coming in.

All I am saying is we got to understand the ground reality else disappointment is the only thing we will have to live with


----------



## sandhuken (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi I submitted EOI on 12th Feb 2018 with 60 points for ICT System Analyst 261112 and then updated July 3rd with 75 points.
What are the chances when I could get invitation ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi,

I had lodged my application for 261313 - software engineer. But now I am getting an australia onsite for a different role Business Analyst. 

Should accepting the role will hamper my PR aspirations since it would be different than the one I had worked till now.


Please suggest.

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my application for 261313 - software engineer. But now I am getting an australia onsite for a different role Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


You have lodged an EOI or have got the invite and submitted the visa application?

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Just lodged with the details below

Points : 75
DOE : 07 July
Occupation : 261313
ITA : awaiting

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my application for 261313 - software engineer. But now I am getting an australia onsite for a different role Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


It can be regarded as a natural career promotion

If I were in your shoes I would accept the assignment
Just make sure that you do not claim points for this experience by marking it as non relevant in the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

Guys was just going through the Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia; and what is surprising is the the 75 point (in some cases 80 points) invitation gap for most pro-rata occupations is actually increasing; in there any hope for us with 70 points and no hope of increasing our points score; or maybe for us disappointment is now the order of the day.

(263111 70 point D.o.E 17 Nov 2017)


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, I was reading your post just now and you had asked him to mark the occupation as non relavant in the EOI. In my case, I have worked for a total of 3 companies - 9.5 years for the first one, 8 months for the second and it has been just 2 months since I joined my third company. I am only claiming points for the first company and not for the remaining two. However I marked the remaining two as RELEVANT in my EOI because they were indeed relavant. Please let me know what I should do. Should I update my EOI again and mark it as not relavant?


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys.
NSW (190) have started again to receive EOIs?
And would you suggest me to wait for 189 or should i go for 190 now?
70 pts 263111 doe 24th nov


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

guigaoh2o said:


> hi guys how are you all??
> 
> 
> im actually very concerned about my situation..
> ...



anybody else could please help in here?? thanks


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi i am new in this forum. 

I submitted my EOI on 26th May with 75 points under 2613* . 

Is there a chance to get an invite ?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am curious on the new iscah estimates. Based on them, 2613 and 2611 70 pointers won't get invite before July 2019.
> 
> Experts do you think so. I am now so doubting iscah estimates. Proponents may argue its validity. But somehow I don't feel they are right.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi

Read what the ISCAH invites are premised on:

basically, that all following rounds will be exactly the same as on the 11th July 2018 - 

about 800 total invites
Pro rata remains at 20% restriction


so the estimates are very accurate - but how accurate are the two main premises - that is the question.

I am an employee of ISCAH and Steve is responsible for ISCAH's publications like the estimates and unofficial results. Yes, for the unofficial results he looks at Immitracker and this forum, as well as ISCAH clients and thousands of Facebook followers. For the estimates, it is mainly number crunching from previous official invitations round results, which is where I would assist. 

Anything I post on this forum is my own personal view, not Steve's or ISCAH's, but of course often our views match - but not always 

Regards

Tony


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I not only believe but also I am sure that iscah estimates are non sense. And let's see that in coming rounds.


Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Read what the ISCAH invites are premised on:
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

guigaoh2o said:


> hi guys how are you all??
> 
> 
> im actually very concerned about my situation..
> ...


Hi

I can only state the bleedin' obvious. IF we keep getting rounds like the 11th July 2018, and your occupation is restricted to 9 invites per round, then invites stay in the 75 point and above range. So you need an increase on the 9 to get the 70 point queue moving again. When will that occur ?

maybe on 25th July if Immigration just forgot to take off the 20% restriction ?
maybe in January when all the 65 point non pros have been invited up-to-date? 
maybe some time between those two dates. 

When Immigration brought in the 25% then 20% restriction, they seem to have thought that through and decided they wanted a roughly 50% split in invites between the Pros and the non-pros. I expected for July that a round of 800 would have about a 50% restriction on the pro ratas - not great for the Pro ratas but a lot better than maintaining the current 20%.

So there are many variables that can favour pros over non-pros and vice versa.

Without any clarification from Immigration, we can only assume that the round on 25th July 2018 will be the same as 11th July 2018, until we see that it obviously isn't.

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Read what the ISCAH invites are premised on:
> 
> ...


Keep up with the good work

There will be brickbats on the way but don’t pay attention to them as I am doing now a days

I simply mark such members as ignore in my profile, so their posts are hidden and I don’t have to respond to them

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeniffer009 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 02/05/2018 (for 189) with 75 points under ANZ code 221111. Any Idea by when they could send the invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Jen

if the invites remain restricted to 45 for Accountants and 16 for Auditors, even the 80 point queue will slow to a couple of days for each, especially when the Accountants DOE catches the Auditor DOE soon - so same two questions for everyone - when will the pendulum swing back towards the pro ratas and how far

Regards

Tony


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

You are god my Lord.


newbienz said:


> Keep up with the good work
> 
> There will be brickbats on the way but don’t pay attention to them as I am doing now a days
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I not only believe but also I am sure that iscah estimates are non sense. And let's see that in coming rounds.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Do you honestly believe, that if the rounds remain at 800ish, and that the Pro rata restriction remains at 20%, that there will be 70 point invites for 2613 and 2611 ??

I mean what planet are you from ? Oh Pluto - now it's all starting to make sense

Tony


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony , 

What about me ? 

Can i expect an invite ? 

EOI 26th May , 2613* , 75 points . 

Can i expect an invite ? U think i will get it before next 10 months ? As after rhat age factor may come into play.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Keep up with the good work
> 
> There will be brickbats on the way but don’t pay attention to them as I am doing now a days
> 
> ...


Cheers Newb

I know but I sometimes wonder why I bother - as there is nothing in it for me except to try to help people understand the system so they can work things out for themselves.

tony


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Hi Newbienz, I was reading your post just now and you had asked him to mark the occupation as non relavant in the EOI. In my case, I have worked for a total of 3 companies - 9.5 years for the first one, 8 months for the second and it has been just 2 months since I joined my third company. I am only claiming points for the first company and not for the remaining two. However I marked the remaining two as RELEVANT in my EOI because they were indeed relavant. Please let me know what I should do. Should I update my EOI again and mark it as not relavant?


Well is this for 2613*? You can mark employment as relevant which is considered valid by your ACS assessment or other assessing body.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi Tony ,
> 
> What about me ?
> 
> ...


Hi

If the rounds continue like the 11th July 2018, your 75 point queue is moving about 4 or 5 days per round - currently about 11th April so could take 8 to 10 further bad rounds before you get invited. It can takes as little as 1 good round to get invited as 3 months worth of 70 point non pros found out on 11th July 2018

Regards

tony


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I am neither assuming it will remain same nor I am saying it will increase as I don't predict future and I am not working in the immigration department


Welshtone said:


> Do you honestly believe, that if the rounds remain at 800ish, and that the Pro rata restriction remains at 20%, that there will be 70 point invites for 2613 and 2611 ??
> 
> I mean what planet are you from ? Oh Pluto - now it's all starting to make sense
> 
> Tony


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Additionally yes I am from another planet that is why I am not misleading or misguiding people and creating unnecessary chaos in the forum


saurabhpluto said:


> I am neither assuming it will remain same nor I am saying it will increase as I don't predict future and I am not working in the immigration department
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you Tony for your kind reply. 

But do u think i should get it withing 10 months ? 

As after that i am loosing points on age. 

Thank you for helping in advance.


----------



## haiprazzad (Jan 15, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Cheers Newb
> 
> I know but I sometimes wonder why I bother - as there is nothing in it for me except to try to help people understand the system so they can work things out for themselves.
> 
> tony


You guide/help so many of us with your knowledge on these things.:clap2: Even as a silent observer I do read most of the posts on this thread can clearly see your contribution to the forum. 
Not all us have friends who can assist where these processes are becoming more and more complex by day.
We all appreciate the good work you and newbienz are doing.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## flaming_vines (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Tony,

Sorry, this maybe a stupid question. I read from some google doc that invitation for 261313 for the last few months were 58. 

How does the system work? Let us assume there are 58 applicants with 80 and above points, they all will be invited in the next round? There will be no invitations given to 75 pointers? Am I correct? 

Then let say if only 20 applicants are 80 points and above, the rest will be given to 75 pointers and below? 

Also, given your clients and estimates, how many 80 points and above submitted an EOI in the past few months?

Thanks.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hello members my question is that there was a note on ISCAH estimate from previous FY which stated that NON PRO RATA MAY GET INVITED QUICKLY IF DHA DECIDES TO RESTRICT PRO RATAS AGAIN FROM JULY 2018. 

how did they know this ?? secondly, the restriction of pro rata occupation is a normal practise of DHA in the start of every new FY ??

My second question : I know ISCAH estimated on the basis of 11th july round but on what basis they assumed that DHA will continue this trend till JAN 2019 to finish 65 point NON PRO backlog ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello members my question is that there was a note on ISCAH estimate from previous FY which stated that NON PRO RATA MAY GET INVITED QUICKLY IF DHA DECIDES TO RESTRICT PRO RATAS AGAIN FROM JULY 2018.
> 
> how did they know this ?? secondly, the restriction of pro rata occupation is a normal practise of DHA in the start of every new FY ??


They are registered Mara agents

So I presume they would have more information then most members

Cheers 🥂


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes Santosh. It is for 261313. My question being is it okay for me to have those two additional employment details sitting in my EOI for which I am not going to do ACS evaluation and not going to claim points? Or should I not even show the additional employment details at all in my EOI?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Umarchodhary said:
> 
> 
> > hello members my question is that there was a note on ISCAH estimate from previous FY which stated that NON PRO RATA MAY GET INVITED QUICKLY IF DHA DECIDES TO RESTRICT PRO RATAS AGAIN FROM JULY 2018.
> ...


Yes, agent has the access to acquire information from immi dept whenever they feel...agents also have time to time meeting with dept, from where they get more info than any other general applicant.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Tony

What are your thoughts on SOL 2018-19?

Department of jobs and small businessess issued traffic light bulletin on may 31, in which they flagged quiet a few occupation for possible removal.

https://www.jobs.gov.au/SkilledMigrationList

Do you think, there will be more changes other than the flagged one?
The delay of publishing SOL 18-19 is to me is possibly quiet a lot of other changes.
I am assessed as Engineering Technologist, hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

13akber said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> What are your thoughts on SOL 2018-19?
> 
> ...


Buddy, where did u see that your occupation is flagged? You don´t need to worry. Pls have a look here:

https://docs.jobs.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/180530_-_tlb_brief_mid_year_update.pdf


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Buddy, where did u see that your occupation is flagged? You don´t need to worry. Pls have a look here:
> 
> https://docs.jobs.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/180530_-_tlb_brief_mid_year_update.pdf


second that.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Without discussing a specific case/code, can anyone give their assessment that how the invitations will look like this year (Considering there is no cut in the ceiling for this year).

Like, if I were to guess (am not an expert by any mean), I might say -

In August invitations might go in 2000 range like last year and 70 could be the cutoff for prorata.

Cheers.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Read what the ISCAH invites are premised on:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

I applied as a 233914 with 70 points last Nov. Seems like no chance for me?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did we get official confirmation that there were 800 invites? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> I not only believe but also I am sure that iscah estimates are non sense. And let's see that in coming rounds.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Keep checking this link.
It will be updated in next few days for sure.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2



andreyx108b said:


> Did we get official confirmation that there were 800 invites?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi Tony ,
> 
> What about me ?
> 
> ...




One day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Cheers Newb
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1 out of 1000 wants to understand the system, most just want a quick answer, good or bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am neither assuming it will remain same nor I am saying it will increase as I don't predict future and I am not working in the immigration department
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Well said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

flaming_vines said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Point three, Thats hard to estimate. 

My observation most 80 pointers dont use forum and trackers  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello members my question is that there was a note on ISCAH estimate from previous FY which stated that NON PRO RATA MAY GET INVITED QUICKLY IF DHA DECIDES TO RESTRICT PRO RATAS AGAIN FROM JULY 2018.
> 
> how did they know this ?? secondly, the restriction of pro rata occupation is a normal practise of DHA in the start of every new FY ??
> 
> My second question : I know ISCAH estimated on the basis of 11th july round but on what basis they assumed that DHA will continue this trend till JAN 2019 to finish 65 point NON PRO backlog ?




They only knew it in due course  once it become obvious . Their initial estimates were totally different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

13akber said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> What are your thoughts on SOL 2018-19?
> 
> ...




I dobt think much will change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Without discussing a specific case/code, can anyone give their assessment that how the invitations will look like this year (Considering there is no cut in the ceiling for this year).
> 
> ...




There is no repetition trend in invite rounds  they can go either way or stay as per latests trend... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Keep checking this link.
> 
> It will be updated in next few days for sure.
> 
> ...




I know. However, where did 809 came from?  

I am certain (based on reports of itas) it was a tiny round, of maybe less than 300. How did 800 came into play? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony , 

I think my post was missed due to so many posts. 

I wanted to know if as per your observation i can expect an invite in the next 10 months. After rhat i would be loosing points due to age. 

EOI 26th May , 2613* , 75 points. 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Is anyone else also getting tired of "What about me" questions 

I understand we want to know when we will get the invitation but it is not a simple mathematics equation to solve. I am surprised that how come skilled people are not able to understand this


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi Tony ,
> 
> I think my post was missed due to so many posts.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I think your post got lost in Andrey's successful attempts to appear to be the most unhelpful person on the forum.

Again, I can only estimate with set parameters. If the total number of invites of the 11th July 2018 remains the same ( I think it could have been anything from 700 to 900 but it does not matter) and whatever restriction was on the Pro ratas (I think it remained at 20%), then the 75 point queue for your occupation looks like it will move 4 or 5 days per fortnightly round - it looks like it got at least to 11th April 2018 on the 11th July 2018. It definitely got to 5th April 2018 on the 20th June round. So for the last 5 rounds ending on 20th June 2018, where the invites was the same 58 each round, the 75 point queue moved the following number of days - 3, 3, 7, 2, 8 -an average of 4.6 days per round. So if the 58 place restriction remains for the next few months, it does not take a genius to work out that a fair estimate of your waiting time would be 11 rounds from 20th June 2018 - so well within the next 10 months 

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Sorry, I think your post got lost in Andrey's successful attempts to appear to be the most unhelpful person on the forum.
> 
> Again, I can only estimate with set parameters. If the total number of invites of the 11th July 2018 remains the same ( I think it could have been anything from 700 to 900 but it does not matter) and whatever restriction was on the Pro ratas (I think it remained at 20%), then the 75 point queue for your occupation looks like it will move 4 or 5 days per fortnightly round - it looks like it got at least to 11th April 2018 on the 11th July 2018. It definitely got to 5th April 2018 on the 20th June round. So for the last 5 rounds ending on 20th June 2018, where the invites was the same 58 each round, the 75 point queue moved the following number of days - 3, 3, 7, 2, 8 -an average of 4.6 days per round. So if the 58 place restriction remains for the next few months, it does not take a genius to work out that a fair estimate of your waiting time would be 11 rounds from 20th June 2018 - so well within the next 10 months
> 
> ...


Again, where did 800, 700 or 900 came from? :confused2:

it that your guess? or an official figure?

Re-the unhelpful/helpful... speculations on "when will one get an invite" based on "guesses" and "assumptions", personally i feel bad for members who get mislead by such "estimates".


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks Tony so much for the detailed reply.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi Tony ,
> 
> I think my post was missed due to so many posts.
> 
> ...


If its 189 with 75 points, then you shouldn't have issues.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I know. However, where did 809 came from?
> 
> I am certain (based on reports of itas) it was a tiny round, of maybe less than 300. How did 800 came into play?
> 
> ...


800 is an estimate from analysing past officially published results and unofficial reports and official reports of invites from the 11th July 2018.

how can you explain a 3 month movement in the 70 point non-pro rata queue, when it looks like the pro ratas got their same 180 total by saying you are certain it was a tiny round ? 

we know that during the many recent 300 rounds, the 180 -120 split of invites for pro rata versus non-pro rata had the 120 non pro rata invites not clearing all the 75 points and above in the system - but the 120 invites of the 20th June 2018 moved the DOE for 75 points just over 13 days - so it would be fair estimate that about 120 new invites at 75 and above go on the system in a recent fortnight - for non-pros.

So by the 11th July 2018, there was a 3 week gap so about 180 were in the system at 75 and above - so a round of 360 would be required to clear them. So next required estimate is how many were already on the system between 7th December 2017 and 6th March 2018. 


If we look at the results from 18th April 2018, the previous time that 70 points was invited for non-pros - the graph shows there was a total of 20 invites at 70 points. They went to the non-pros and electronic and Mechanical Engineers. The 70 point EOI moved 1.5 days with somewhere between 1 and 20 invites - so hard to extrapolate much from those figures. 

The previous round of 4th April 2018 had a total of 63 invites at 70 points and the non pro 70 point queue moved 8 days.

Again, these 63 invites were made up of Non pros and Electronic and Mechanical. A total of 27 invites went to Mechanical at 70 and above and a total of 14 invites went to electronics at 70 and above. If all these were at 70 points, then we can say there was a minimum of 22 invites for non pros at 70 points

To try and get a more accurate figure we can see that 20 Mechanical invites on 18th April only moved that 70 point DOE 8 hours - so maybe about 18 Mechanical EOIs joining in a fortnight at 75 and over - so of the 28 invites that moved the Mechanical DOE maybe only about 10 were at the 70 point level. of the 14 electronic invites , lets say 10 of them were at the 70 point level. This would mean that 43 of the 63 70 point invites on the 4th April round, went to Non Pro rata 70 pointers moving 8 days - so about 5 per day. 

The 70 point queue moved 79 days - = about 400 invites.

so my estimate of the numbers for the 11th July round are:

180 to pro ratas
180 to Non pros at 75 and above
400 to Non pros at 70 points
Estimate for the round = 760. Steve did his own independent calculations and got 800 which is the official ISCAH estimate.

I think the actual number is greater than 760 as I try and be conservative with my estimates.

so the challenge to you Andrey, is to justify your claim of a tiny round - maybe less than 300 - what have you based this on - maybe you can give the particular blend of tea leaves you are reading or a particular animal's entrails that you have examined ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

i Thanks Tony for detailed response. 

Considering this, 70 points with EOI Jan 2018 for 261313 would look very difficult this year, right?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Boss don't worry much. Relax. I am not iscah but I can give you belief and faith that you will get the invite this year rest assured. Don't go by logic of Tony, mony, or poney.


Bennet.Christian said:


> i Thanks Tony for detailed response.
> 
> Considering this, 70 points with EOI Jan 2018 for 261313 would look very difficult this year, right?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> 800 is an estimate from analysing past officially published results and unofficial reports and official reports of invites from the 11th July 2018.
> 
> how can you explain a 3 month movement in the 70 point non-pro rata queue, when it looks like the pro ratas got their same 180 total by saying you are certain it was a tiny round ?
> 
> ...


That's a very detailed answer. Thank you! 

Actually, i would agree with you. I was incorrect. 

I had to look at the stats in more details after your response. 

and If we look at the trend in 2018: 

We see that on average monthly we have ~50 invites reported, based on the 2 rounds x ~300 ITAs per months. 

Now, in july with just a single round we saw 41 invite reported. Meaning that with the second round, we would in theory see double of that figure, which would mean that round was in a range of 600-800. 

thank you for clarifying and making me look at things in more details.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> i Thanks Tony for detailed response.
> 
> Considering this, 70 points with EOI Jan 2018 for 261313 would look very difficult this year, right?


Hi

Only if future rounds stay the same or similar to the 11th July round. who is to say that it wasn't a mistake by Immigration and they meant to relax the restriction to 40 or 50% or revert to 100% of the usual quota for pro ratas ? - Without any confirmation from Immigration, we have to wait for the round on 25th July 2018 to see if it is has the same extent of favouring non-pros over pros. But those non-pros with 70 point DOEs from 6th March 2018 to mid June 2018 will be praying for an identical round to the 11th July round.

So all is not lost for the pro ratas - round like the 11th July could not go on indefinitely as the 65 point non-pros would be exhausted by about January 2019 and, as I said, maybe it wasn't intentional and, as early as the 25th July 2018, the pendulum could swing back towards the pro ratas

Regards

Tony


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Only if future rounds stay the same or similar to the 11th July round. who is to say that it wasn't a mistake by Immigration and they meant to relax the restriction to 40 or 50% or revert to 100% of the usual quota for pro ratas ? - Without any confirmation from Immigration, we have to wait for the round on 25th July 2018 to see if it is has the same extent of favouring non-pros over pros. But those non-pros with 70 point DOEs from 6th March 2018 to mid June 2018 will be praying for an identical round to the 11th July round.
> 
> ...


So, Lets assume it was a Mistake (not lifting the restriction on pro ratas) Can we do anything on our part to pint this out to them or just wait for them to realize it own their own?
I mean send them an email or question them about it if it was actually intentional.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

moveoz said:


> So, Lets assume it was a Mistake (not lifting the restriction on pro ratas) Can we do anything on our part to pint this out to them or just wait for them to realize it own their own?
> 
> I mean send them an email or question them about it if it was actually intentional.




Usually, they wont entertain such requests or requests to comment. I would say waiting and watching is abetter strategy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually, they wont entertain such requests or requests to comment. I would say waiting and watching is abetter strategy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hhmm..let's wait then :ranger:

1 more question. If we Suspend and then reactivate our EOI, does the DOE remain the same?

My concern is that I loose 5 age points in last week of July and then regain these 5 points on 1st Aug. Is there any way I can keep my DOE as 4th April, feels ridiculous to come back 5 months in the queue just because of a matter of 10 days.
Was hoping if I suspend my EOI then reactivate it at the same points DOE might not change.

Please suggest.


ANZSCO Code: 261313
Age: 30 pts
Education: 15 pts
ACS +ve Work Ex: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts

EOI 189 - 4th Apr 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 4th Apr 2018 - (70+5) pts
EOI 190 (VIC) - 4th Apr 2018 - (70+5) pts


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

moveoz said:


> hhmm..let's wait then :ranger:
> 
> 1 more question. If we Suspend and then reactivate our EOI, does the DOE remain the same?
> 
> ...


Just to clarify...Regain 5 points for my Work Experience.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Hi Tony,

I logged my EOI with 70 points at 11th May. Category is 262112 ICT security specialist. Will I be invited in next round?

Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

moveoz said:


> hhmm..let's wait then :ranger:
> 
> 1 more question. If we Suspend and then reactivate our EOI, does the DOE remain the same?
> 
> ...



Hi

worth a try - nothing to lose

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I logged my EOI with 70 points at 11th May. Category is 262112 ICT security specialist. Will I be invited in next round?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

Probably will not reach you on 25th July, if the round is similar to the 11th July - but if you get similar rounds to 11th July, om 25th July and 8th August - then you look good on 8th August

Regards

Tony


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> worth a try - nothing to lose
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony for your reply.

Another way I could think for not loosing my DOE 
- Change my Birthdate to later in Aug where I don't loose my 5 points and decrease my work ex so so that I don't gain 5 points either and remain at 70.
Once Aug passes I can update to the correct dates.

I have been suggested not to do it..Morally wrong...
Just wanted to know your thoughts on this option too...
Which one is better Suspend EOI or this one..

Thansk in advance


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Boss don't worry much. Relax. I am not iscah but I can give you belief and faith that you will get the invite this year rest assured. Don't go by logic of Tony, mony, or poney.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Great advice for a software Engineer - forget logic, and go by your faith and belief - maybe with a name like Bennet.Christian, he will believe your false prophecies.
6 days ago you were asking what the difference was between pros and non-pros - now you try and pass yourself off as some sort of a Guru with no basis/explanation for the advice you are giving forum members. you are reckless

Regards


Phoney Baloney Tony


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > I know. However, where did 809 came from?
> ...


That’s a very detailed analysis. Much appreciate the efforts. Thanks for clarifying. 

Hope for a better round next time.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Great advice for a software Engineer - forget logic, and go by your faith and belief - maybe with a name like Bennet.Christian, he will believe your false prophecies.
> 6 days ago you were asking what the difference was between pros and non-pros - now you try and pass yourself off as some sort of a Guru with no basis/explanation for the advice you are giving forum members. you are reckless
> 
> Regards
> ...


Tony,

You replied on this, I thought you are going to ignore if someone is from: Jupiter, Mars or Pluto.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Thanks Tony for your reply.
> 
> Another way I could think for not loosing my DOE
> - Change my Birthdate to later in Aug where I don't loose my 5 points and decrease my work ex so so that I don't gain 5 points either and remain at 70.
> ...


I think no matter what you do, your DOE will change to 1st August - but suspending may work

Tony


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> ictssseeker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


Hi Tony

Thanks for the clarification. But as per the ISCAH site it says or non pro rata occupations with 70 points will be invited on next round.

http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/

would you mind to explain that for me?
Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. But as per the ISCAH site it says or non pro rata occupations with 70 points will be invited on next round.
> 
> ...


Hi

My views are not necessarily ISCAH views - It will be next round or 8th August - I am more conservative in my estimates.

It moved 3 months last round, so another round could move 3 months also or maybe a bit more - a bit more as it is only a 2 week gap and there could be will be about an extra 60 invites at the 70 point level for non-pros - but I think that will only move it to mid to late June - I cannot see it getting into July for you - I hope I am wrong

Regards

Tony


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok so total Noob question. What exactly is this Pro Rata concept? I am awaiting to hear on my EOI submitted for 2611111 with 75 points in 189 on 3rd May 2018. Now I know my occupation is in the Pro Rata list but I’m not sure how this impacts an application so early the financial year?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

dipin3749 said:


> Ok so total Noob question. What exactly is this Pro Rata concept? I am awaiting to hear on my EOI submitted for 2611111 with 75 points in 189 on 3rd May 2018. Now I know my occupation is in the Pro Rata list but I’m not sure how this impacts an application so early the financial year?




Those are occupations that are very popular among aspiring immigrants. These people tend to have high score too due to the harsh competition. If there is no pro rata concept, then most invitations will go to these people in the first couple rounds until their ceilings are reached. To ensure the availability of the invitation for such occupations throughout the year, they can’t just exactly follow the “highest points get invited first” concept. Instead, they put a limit of how many people can be invited in each round by considering the number of invitation for a round and the remaining seats left for each prorata occupation.

Seniors, pls cmiiw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

foxes said:


> Those are occupations that are very popular among aspiring immigrants. These people tend to have high score too due to the harsh competition. If there is no pro rata concept, then most invitations will go to these people in the first couple rounds until their ceilings are reached. To ensure the availability of the invitation for such occupations throughout the year, they can’t just exactly follow the “highest points get invited first” concept. Instead, they put a limit of how many people can be invited in each round by considering the number of invitation for a round and the remaining seats left for each prorata occupation.
> 
> Seniors, pls cmiiw.
> 
> ...


This makes sense theoretically but practically all it is doing is increasing the wait time for people at the front of the queue because the invites will go out based on who has the highest points. The only advantage it may have is to have enough invites for people with 75 and 80 or above coming in later this year while extending the wait time for 65 and 70 pointers as time passes by. Again this is just what I could make out of this system and am in no way an expert on this. I’m just trying to gain as much information on this topic so I can make the decision if I should hope and wait for 189 or jump at the 190 invite if that comes earlier.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*



dipin3749 said:


> This makes sense theoretically but practically all it is doing is increasing the wait time for people at the front of the queue because the invites will go out based on who has the highest points. The only advantage it may have is to have enough invites for people with 75 and 80 or above coming in later this year while extending the wait time for 65 and 70 pointers as time passes by. Again this is just what I could make out of this system and am in no way an expert on this. I’m just trying to gain as much information on this topic so I can make the decision if I should hope and wait for 189 or jump at the 190 invite if that comes earlier.




Without this pro rata concept, all invitation will go to the popular occupations (e.g accountant, auditors, ICT BA, programmers, etc.). Think about occupation like, say chef, where people usually only have 60-65 points. They will never get invited.

I think it’s their interest to keep immigrants as diverse as possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

foxes said:


> Without this pro rata concept, all invitation will go to the popular occupations (e.g accountant, auditors, ICT BA, programmers, etc.). Think about occupation like, say chef, where people usually only have 60-65 points. They will never get invited.
> 
> I think it’s their interest to keep immigrants as diverse as possible.
> 
> ...


I’ve got a brother in law who is a chef in Geelong so we are thankful for this process&#55357;&#56833;

Any thoughts on should I wait for 189 invite or opt for 190 if the invite comes earlier??


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*

As per Iscah, all pro rata occupations (incl 233311) with 65 pointers and DOE 6 months back will be invited within 1 month. 
How abt that????
I think my since my DOE is of Dec 2017, so shall I have any hope to get an invite soon?


*


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

@ guys from pluto or whomesoever is disrespectful of Tony . 

Please be a little considerate dude we are all grown up here . Please show respect and maturity to someone who is helping all of us out. 
People spend so many bucks on immigration consultants for advice and if someone is helping us understand the system better then i think we should be respectful and thankful to those who are helping. 

If you dont agree you are free to not take the advice , but i thinking making such jokes and getting into an argument is just so not required. 

I might have joined lately but i am following this forum since quite some time and clearly Tony and other senior members have been helping us a lot and that too genuinely. 

We should thank them rather than make jokes or being disrespectful


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> As per Iscah, all pro rata occupations (incl 233311) with 65 pointers and DOE 6 months back will be invited within 1 month.
> How abt that????
> ...




Its for Non Pro-rata occupations; read carefully before posting and why you are posting same misleading information in multiple threads???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> @ guys from pluto or whomesoever is disrespectful of Tony .
> 
> Please be a little considerate dude we are all grown up here . Please show respect and maturity to someone who is helping all of us out.
> People spend so many bucks on immigration consultants for advice and if someone is helping us understand the system better then i think we should be respectful and thankful to those who are helping.
> ...


+1:clap2:


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Its for Non Pro-rata occupations; read carefully before posting and why you are posting same misleading information in multiple threads???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think you are really a mannerless chap.
You think you are the smartest.

Irrespective of what you are...Ive got to show you something.

---------- Forwarded message ---------
From: Henny <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2018, 6:02 am
Subject: RE: Free visa advice
To: Amit Sharma <[email protected]>


Hi Amit



233311 will be non-pro-rata occupation



Regards

Henny



From: Amit Sharma [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Sunday, 18 February 2018 3:43 PM
To: Henny <[email protected]>
Cc: [email protected]
Subject: RE: Free visa advice



Dear Henry,



Thanks for a prompt revert back.

However, Im not getting a clear idea with your sheet as my ANZCO CODE i.e 233311 is not mentioned in it.



It would be better if you could give me a better idea as per your opinion about my expectancy of the awaited invite.





Regards





Amit Kumar




On 3 Jan 2018 11:24, "Henny" <[email protected]> wrote:

HI Amit



Please find our answers below



Regards

Henny



From: Amit Sharma [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, 29 December 2017 3:13 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Free visa advice



Dear ISCAH Team,





With respect to the information below, I would request you to kindly answer few queries of mine :




ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15) 

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017



EOI Subclass 190 for NSW (65+5 state nomination Points) : 13-Dec-2017







My queries are :



1) When can I expect invitation against 189 visa? Please find our latest estimation sheet http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Novupdate25th.png



2) Will I get 189 visa earlier than 190 ? The processing timeframe is available below:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times



3) I hope Visa 189 is better than 190 anytime. For are permanent residency, there is no such one is better than other one



4) After getting invitation, If I apply for 189/190 Visa in next 15-20 days, when can I expect my visa granted? You have 60 days to lodge the visa application. Please see the processing time to estimate when you may get the visa



5) After grant of Visa, how much time is given to pack bags and reach there? For subclass 190, even though it is a state sponsored application, there is no condition imposed on the approval letter that you must live and work in the state that sponsored you





Regards



Amit Kumar


MOREOVER...ALL of us here are to help each other....not to be simply bossy on each other.....I shared what I had the best.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> saurabhpluto said:
> 
> 
> > Boss don't worry much. Relax. I am not iscah but I can give you belief and faith that you will get the invite this year rest assured. Don't go by logic of Tony, mony, or poney.
> ...


Hey Tony, I completely appreciate your level of detailed information and logical reasoning about each round . I don't know how did my name come between this heated discussion...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*



amitisscorpion10 said:


> I think you are really a mannerless chap.
> 
> You think you are the smartest.
> 
> ...




Your post did not help anyone in any way whatsoever as you shared Wrong info as you did use pro-rata instead of Non pro-rata. If you can’t care that much and then instead of accepting your mistakes (1. Wrong info 2. Same info in multiple threads) you want to argue. Please do not waste others time by posting misleading info. I am not going to reply you any more as i have no intention of starting an argument with someone who do not have a clue regarding what he is posting!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> As per Iscah, all *pro rata* occupations (incl 233311) with 65 pointers and DOE 6 months back will be invited within 1 month.
> How abt that????
> I think my since my DOE is of Dec 2017, so shall I have any hope to get an invite soon?





kodaan28 said:


> Its for Non Pro-rata occupations; read carefully before posting and why you are posting same misleading information in multiple threads???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Amit,

What you have mentioned is Pro-Rata (highlighted in Bold) which is wrong I know it may be typo but it will create wrong impression among 65 pointers in pro-rata occupation they will think they will get invite soon but in current scenario its very difficult to get invite for pro-rata (189) with 65 points.

This is where Kodaan wanted to correct you.

Second, Its against the forum rules to post same thing in different threads.

I agree he was bit rude in his words but correct with his concerns.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Your post did not help anyone in any way whatsoever as you shared Wrong info as you did use pro-rata instead of Non pro-rata. If you can’t care that much and then instead of accepting your mistakes (1. Wrong info 2. Same info in multiple threads) you want to argue. Please do not waste others time by posting misleading info. I am not going to reply you any more as i have no intention of starting an argument with someone who do not have a clue regarding what he is posting!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even I have no time arguing.

My simple submission was that 233311 is a non pro rata occupation as per iscah.

Secondly, as per non pro rata info. I had just ask people rather than suggesting them something.

And moreover, if you have that time scarcity, please do not revert back.

You dont seem to be helping each other....rather you think that...you are the one running skill select...

People like you start arguements with unnecessary comments and than instead of admitting.....simply run away


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They only knew it in due course  once it become obvious . Their initial estimates were totally different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO andrey they already knew it thats why they included a note on their previous Estimates from March i guess that NON-PRO may get invite quickly if DHA decided to restrict PRO RATA again from JULY 2018.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> I know ISCAH estimated on the basis of 11th july round but on what basis they assumed that DHA will continue this trend till JAN 2019 to finish 65 point NON PRO backlog ?


Tony your thoughts on my query ???


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

@umarchowdhary , i think its just an estimate. You can estimate in 100 different ways but obviously you would go by what has happened lately. No one can argue why anything else can not happen. 
Certainly anything can happen.
But i think while reaching to an estimate you got to have a benchmark . And for this new FY the benchmark is just last round hence that is assumed. 
And as rill January is concerned i think its till January since it can not be any further because if this trend continues by january all the 65 non pro would have been invited. Hence assumed till january. 

Tony please correct if i am wrong.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

@all Guys in the iscah estimates initially for the software engineering category for those who have lodged EOI in the last 3 months at 75 points the wait time was showing to be 3 months . 

Now it just shows 1 month. 

I am talking about 2613* category for 75 points who have lodged EOI in last 3 months. 

Till yesterday the estimate was 3 months now it shows 1 month.

Has the iscah estimates changed ? 

Tony or any other senior member please throw some light ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> @ guys from pluto or whomesoever is disrespectful of Tony .
> 
> Please be a little considerate dude we are all grown up here . Please show respect and maturity to someone who is helping all of us out.
> People spend so many bucks on immigration consultants for advice and if someone is helping us understand the system better then i think we should be respectful and thankful to those who are helping.
> ...


Some member think they alone have the right to answer any query on the forum
And all others are supposed to walk down the path shown by him

Everyone is supposed to use the tracker only to arrive at any estimation and if he does not , then he will made fun of or trolled till he is disgusted and stops participating in the forum actively 

It has happened to me also, so I know what I am talking about

Cheers


----------



## Devyani (Jul 13, 2018)

*Next EOI Round*

Hi Guys,

I've asked this earlier and got no response - any idea on when the next round of invites will be?

Please let me know!! 

ACS positive - Business Analyst 261111
EOI 189 - 80 Points lodged - 22nd June 2018
EOI 190 - 85 Points (NSW) - 25th June 2018

Waiting for Invite.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Devyani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've asked this earlier and got no response - any idea on when the next round of invites will be?
> 
> ...


Next Wednesday.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> Next Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Canberra time, around 00:15

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devyani (Jul 13, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> Canberra time, around 00:15
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks !!


----------



## PRSeeker78 (Jul 18, 2018)

*What are my chances?*

Hello All,

I filled my EOI for 189 visa last year in October with 65 points. Last month, I got Superior score in PTE so updated my EOI. Please find my EOI details below. Any suggestions on when can I get an invite? I'll lose 10 points for my age in December so I am hoping to get an invite before that.


Category - ICT System Analyst (2611*)
EOI Initially Submitted On: 10/10/2017
EOI Last Submitted On: 10/06/2018
Total points - 75


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

PRSeeker78 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I filled my EOI for 189 visa last year in October with 65 points. Last month, I got Superior score in PTE so updated my EOI. Please find my EOI details below. Any suggestions on when can I get an invite? I'll lose 10 points for my age in December so I am hoping to get an invite before that.
> 
> ...


We really need to see more FY2019 invitation rounds to say anything, but based on last trends you should be invited in 10 months. Less if the number of invites increases.


----------



## PRSeeker78 (Jul 18, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> We really need to see more FY2019 invitation rounds to say anything, but based on last trends you should be invited in 10 months. Less if the number of invites increases.



Thanks for your response!! But in around 5 months from now, I'll lose 10 points. I really do not have 10 months. Would it help if I get ACS assessment again as a system programmer instead of system analyst?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> @all Guys in the iscah estimates initially for the software engineering category for those who have lodged EOI in the last 3 months at 75 points the wait time was showing to be 3 months .
> 
> Now it just shows 1 month.
> 
> ...


It's all based on new information they get everyday.

But here's how you can roughly guess, refer to this spreadsheet https://goo.gl/2aDx5Q this is good work by someone who keeps track of the invitation rounds (kudos to him/her)

You can see that for 2613 on average it moves forward about 5 to 6 days (in the last few rounds). Now, we know unofficially that the last invite was on 11th April, if let's say your EOI is on 1st May, from April 11th to 1st May you have about 20 days gap, at 5 days a round it will take 4 rounds to get to you, and at 2 rounds a month which means, it takes 2 months to get to your EOI, do the math and you can easily guess how long it would take.

But keep yourself updated by checking DHA website and forums like this, it helps to understand the reality of the situation.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

PRSeeker78 said:


> Thanks for your response!! But in around 5 months from now, I'll lose 10 points. I really do not have 10 months. Would it help if I get ACS assessment again as a system programmer instead of system analyst?


I'm not sure how ACS assessment would give you more points nor prevent you from losing points, unless you have a lot of extra experience in Software Engineering that didn't count towards your current ANZCO assessment?

As I said, it's a bit too early for FY2019 estimations anyway. If they do increase invites there's a slight possibility you get invited before 5 months... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PRSeeker78 (Jul 18, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> I'm not sure how ACS assessment would give you more points nor prevent you from losing points, unless you have a lot of extra experience in Software Engineering that didn't count towards your current ANZCO assessment?
> 
> As I said, it's a bit too early for FY2019 estimations anyway. If they do increase invites there's a slight possibility you get invited before 5 months... :fingerscrossed:


Thanks again! I do not hope to get more points. Apparently, System programmers have much lesser wait time than System analysts, so I thought of considering that option. Not sure if that is even feasible for me now.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> @umarchowdhary , i think its just an estimate. You can estimate in 100 different ways but obviously you would go by what has happened lately. No one can argue why anything else can not happen.
> Certainly anything can happen.
> But i think while reaching to an estimate you got to have a benchmark . And for this new FY the benchmark is just last round hence that is assumed.
> And as rill January is concerned i think its till January since it can not be any further because if this trend continues by january all the 65 non pro would have been invited. Hence assumed till january.
> ...


You have it correct. We could go one of two ways - the round of 25th July 2018 will be the same or it will be different - so we go for the same as it is a single scenario - if we assume it is different then we have too many scenarios to consider.

Personally, I would expect some restriction of the usual pro rata numbers around the 50% of total for pro ratas , not the maintaining of the restriction of 20% of total.

So the ISCAH estimates are making the assumption that the 11th July round is maintained - this may be a wrong assumption - we will know in less than 1 week.

Regards

Tony


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

Devyani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've asked this earlier and got no response - any idea on when the next round of invites will be?
> 
> ...


I have seen guys in the forum post that they received invite for 261111 with 80 points and DOE 26th June, 2018. How did you not receive invite?

Anyone, can you please comment?


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi All, need you help in Lodging EOI, 

My experience is assessed from 2010 onward by ACS but experience prior to 2010 is also closely related and listed on ACS result letter. 

but when i update my EOI - Experience section - they only ask if my experience is closely related or not. so if put my experience including prior to 2010 i get 5 more points. just need to know if i am doing it correct.
should i put all experience i got closely related ?
thanks


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I already have my PCC and have done my medicals as well thinking that I would get my invite soon. How wrong I was!

I understand that the PCC is valid for 12 months (correct me if I am wrong please) but can anyone please let me know how long the medicals are valid for?

Also, how do I put my signature? I would like to share my details every time I post something.

Thanks.


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

What's your EOI date?


kunsal said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I already have my PCC and have done my medicals as well thinking that I would get my invite soon. How wrong I was!
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ONLY mark the experience allowed by ACS i.e. after skilled met date, in your case after 2010 as relevant. No wiggle room there. Any experience prior to that should be marked as not relevant in EOI.


Testing_123 said:


> Hi All, need you help in Lodging EOI,
> 
> My experience is assessed from 2010 onward by ACS but experience prior to 2010 is also closely related and listed on ACS result letter.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Can anyone tell me about reassessment to nonpro without experience? Am I eligible to apply to Engineers Australia again? Will they cause a problem if I apply again? I was already assessed as pro rata (ET) but I am an electrical engineer, can I reapply now for electrical engineer???


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Testing_123 said:


> Hi All, need you help in Lodging EOI,
> 
> My experience is assessed from 2010 onward by ACS but experience prior to 2010 is also closely related and listed on ACS result letter.
> 
> ...


You should mark prior experience (i.e. before mm/2010 indicated in the assessment letter) as not relevant. I understood that it is a standard practice from ACS to deduct either 2 years or 4 years after your degree as non-relevant experience.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> What's your EOI date?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's 18th May 2018, Rb1986.

I got my PCC on the same day and my medicals were sent on 8th June 2018.

Can you also please let me know how you put that signature in?


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

kunsal said:


> It's 18th May 2018, Rb1986.
> 
> I got my PCC on the same day and my medicals were sent on 8th June 2018.
> 
> Can you also please let me know how you put that signature in?


If you are using Tapatalk app... Go to home page and setting.. See the attached screenshot









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Only if future rounds stay the same or similar to the 11th July round. who is to say that it wasn't a mistake by Immigration and they meant to relax the restriction to 40 or 50% or revert to 100% of the usual quota for pro ratas ? - Without any confirmation from Immigration, we have to wait for the round on 25th July 2018 to see if it is has the same extent of favouring non-pros over pros. But those non-pros with 70 point DOEs from 6th March 2018 to mid June 2018 will be praying for an identical round to the 11th July round.
> 
> ...


Yes We are actually praying for a similar round at least for one more time. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

My DOE is 30-March with 70 points (obviously non pro-rata)

BTW thanks for these clear and detailed analysis.

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

But the EOI does not ask any thing about experience, it just says, is your job closely related or not. 

secondly, 2010 is falling in between my job, so i continued same job after 2010 for 10 more months. if put the entry and say Not related then it will take 10 months out of picture which will lower 5 more point off my EOI


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> You should mark prior experience (i.e. before mm/2010 indicated in the assessment letter) as not relevant. I understood that it is a standard practice from ACS to deduct either 2 years or 4 years after your degree as non-relevant experience.


But the EOI does not ask any thing about experience, it just says, is your job closely related or not. 

secondly, 2010 is falling in between my job, so i continued same job after 2010 for 10 more months. if put the entry and say Not related then it will take 10 months out of picture which will lower 5 more point off my EOI


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> ONLY mark the experience allowed by ACS i.e. after skilled met date, in your case after 2010 as relevant. No wiggle room there. Any experience prior to that should be marked as not relevant in EOI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


But the EOI does not ask any thing about experience, it just says, is your job closely related or not. 

secondly, 2010 is falling in between my job, so i continued same job after 2010 for 10 more months. if put the entry and say Not related then it will take 10 months out of picture which will lower 5 more point off my EOI


----------



## aus.aim (Apr 9, 2018)

help required.

I have all the documents according to the acs report but currently not employed, doing freelancing from last one year but somehow will not be able to prove, so what should I write in form 80 in currently working, can I write self-study to enhance my skill before to reach Australia ??
ACS report is OK till May 2017.

regards


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, We (Pro-Rate) also praying for a better round with more benefits for pro rate 





Sujeewa said:


> Yes We are actually praying for a similar round at least for one more time. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My DOE is 30-March with 70 points (obviously non pro-rata)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> Yes, We (Pro-Rate) also praying for a better round with more benefits for pro rate


Hi Balthiru,

All the non pro-ratas saw their cuttoff climed towards 75 at the end of the last FY and even the 70 pointers were waiting since Dec-2017. So I would say non pro-ratas deserve at least one or two rounds so that the backlog gets cleared (may be not 80%-20%)

As happened previously pro-ratas will definitely have their chance soon, this trend would not continue indefinitely for sure. 

Hope everyone can be happy at the end of the day(pro and non pro- all share the same dream ).
Cheers.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Hi Balthiru,
> 
> All the non pro-ratas saw their cuttoff climed towards 75 at the end of the last FY and even the 70 pointers were waiting since Dec-2017. So I would say non pro-ratas deserve at least one or two rounds so that the backlog gets cleared (may be not 80%-20%)
> 
> ...


Hi Sujeewa,

Everyone here is waiting to get an invitation. So i think its not good to be selfish and talk about only one category. FYI even pro rata 70 pointers are waiting from oct-2017. So lets be mindful when you say things in forums like these. There are millions of ppl waiting for their turn.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Jana143 said:


> Hi Sujeewa,
> 
> Everyone here is waiting to get an invitation. So i think its not good to be selfish and talk about only one category. FYI even pro rata 70 pointers are waiting from oct-2017. So lets be mindful when you say things in forums like these. There are millions of ppl waiting for their turn.


I'm not being selfish at all, I just hope everyone get their invite, all pro and non pro people. By the term Similar round as last round it does not only mean the ratio between pro and non-pro to stay the same, but the increase in ITAs.It was the biggest gain for all of us. Honestly I do not wish it to be 20% for pro ratas. But it should stay at a reasonable level so that the cutoff would not climb as it did in last rounds for non pro-rata.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Cool...Include this clause in your prayer 




Sujeewa said:


> I'm not being selfish at all, I just hope everyone get their invite, all pro and non pro people. By the term Similar round as last round it does not only mean the ratio between pro and non-pro to stay the same, but the increase in ITAs.It was the biggest gain for all of us. Honestly I do not wish it to be 20% for pro ratas. But it should stay at a reasonable level so that the cutoff would not climb as it did in last rounds for non pro-rata.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Testing_123 said:


> But the EOI does not ask any thing about experience, it just says, is your job closely related or not.
> 
> secondly, 2010 is falling in between my job, so i continued same job after 2010 for 10 more months. if put the entry and say Not related then it will take 10 months out of picture which will lower 5 more point off my EOI


You can split the employment in 2 parts which falls between the relevant and non relevant
So you will get the advantage of the 10 months allowed by ACS
Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Testing_123 said:


> But the EOI does not ask any thing about experience, it just says, is your job closely related or not.
> 
> secondly, 2010 is falling in between my job, so i continued same job after 2010 for 10 more months. if put the entry and say Not related then it will take 10 months out of picture which will lower 5 more point off my EOI


Well if it was as simple as that why even bother with ACS?

I suggest you use search and go through multiple threads where people asked similar question, it will help you.

From my side, DO NOT DO THAT.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> Cool...Include this clause in your prayer


Of course Balthiru... 

Hope both pro and non-pros get good news in coming rounds.

And I strongly believe that this trend would only continue for one or two rounds at the maximum. (may be zero). So all the pro-ratas will have the chance soon.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

In addition to praying for a invitation , all of us might need to pray not to pass this bill in the parliament

https://www.dss.gov.au/living-in-australia-and-overseas/updates


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi ,

Is there any mechanical engineer in the forum. If yes please let me know how to get the employment and education assessment done.

Does it needs to be through engineers australia or any other organization?. Please share the link also for the same.


Thank & Regards,


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Well if it was as simple as that why even bother with ACS?
> 
> I suggest you use search and go through multiple threads where people asked similar question, it will help you.
> 
> ...


Hi Testing_123,

I think there is some misunderstanding, let me clarify again.

Lets say your ACS result was something like this - "The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to NNNNN of the ANZSCO Code."

This is what you need to do -

1. Every employment untill 31st January 2010 - Make an entry in EOI and mark as Not relevant.
2. Employment where you were in the job in January 2010 - Split it in 2 entries. First entry should be start date to 31st January 2010 - Mark it as not releavant. 2nd entry should be from 1st February until the employment last and Mark it as Relevant.
3. Further entries for subsequent employment assessed by ACS.

4. Now lets say you completed ACS 10 months back and your job in the current company was assessed by ACS (and you made an entry in #3), then just leave the To Date to blank in the EOI and Mark this entry as relevant.

Hope it is clear now.
Ask multiple times, no problem but make sure you enter correctly in EOI as this changes your point score and very important to get it right.

Best wishes.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

@JASN2015 - what exactly does this mean ? I am unable to get it


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is there any mechanical engineer in the forum. If yes please let me know how to get the employment and education assessment done.
> 
> ...


For an engineer in any field (non-IT), you might need to go through engineers Australia (https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Skills-Assessment)

I suppose you still don't have a skills assessment


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> @JASN2015 - what exactly does this mean ? I am unable to get it


Australian government might NOT allow new migrants to entertain their most welfare benefit until they live and work for 4 years. (That's how I got that news)


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh God. Is Australia becoming the new USA


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

JASN2015 said:


> Australian government might NOT allow new migrants to entertain their most welfare benefit until they live and work for 4 years. (That's how I got that news)


Three years, if the legislation passes. 

The qualification, if the legislation is passed, is the same as now - to have lived here for that period, not necessarily to have worked.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone tell me about reassessment to nonpro without experience? Am I eligible to apply to Engineers Australia again? Will they cause a problem if I apply again? I was already assessed as pro rata (ET) but I am an electrical engineer, can I reapply now for electrical engineer???




There are no problems to apply for reassessment. But you need to make sure you're gonna purpose good CDR, otherwise it's a waste of $1300. 
You can even get some professional help by paying extra bucks. 
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Hey Tony, I completely appreciate your level of detailed information and logical reasoning about each round . I don't know how did my name come between this heated discussion...


Sorry Christian

your good name got dragged into a bun-fight between me and the man from Pluto. I was pointing out the irony in him advising you, A software Engineer, to forget about (my) logic and put your trust in his faith and belief or whatever.

Regards

Tony


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> There are no problems to apply for reassessment. But you need to make sure you're gonna purpose good CDR, otherwise it's a waste of $1300.
> You can even get some professional help by paying extra bucks.
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


ok, I was having two options one with an electrical engineer with no experience and another pro rata one with experience. So I decided one with experience. Now I am in nowhere because of that. So I am planning to apply with the same cdr with some small modifications and ask for electrical engineer without experience.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> So all is not lost for the pro ratas - round like the 11th July could not go on indefinitely as the 65 point non-pros would be exhausted by about January 2019


To be fair, back in the day (well, in 2016) the big problem was that the non-pro queue was being emptied each round and that the immigration target would be missed. Everyone was sure that they'd loosen up on pro-rata to fill the gap. IIRC they didn't.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> ok, I was having two options one with an electrical engineer with no experience and another pro rata one with experience. So I decided one with experience. Now I am in nowhere because of that. So I am planning to apply with the same cdr with some small modifications and ask for electrical engineer without experience.




I can't advise you in this situation bro!! Losing 5 points is a big risk and being in pro rata is pain in *** as well. It seems like non pros are gonna have good day ahead, but coin can be tossed in either way from next round. Think twice before you do bro!! Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have any idea that how does SkillSelect system count experience points??

I will be claiming 5 points from experience very soon. 

While exactly checking on commencement and job ended dates, I am missing 2 days. My first employer had mentioned the job ended day as Friday, however I started another Job from Monday. It seems like I haven't worked 2 days, but they were weekends in reality. 

Does this mean I cannot get 5 points exactly on 1 year?? Do I have to wait 1 year and 2 days??

Some experts please reply.

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jvk111 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey guys according tl certain unofficial estimates they haven't invited any electronics engineers in 11th july 2018 round. Does it mean they removed it from the list?


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Did u get the invite, myslef logged EOI for same skill in 21 june 75 points.


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

I think my earlier question was lost during all this discussion so I'm asking it again. 

With all the pro rata thing, should I wait for 189 invite or grab the first 190 (from either Vic or NSW) that comes my way?

261111 ICT BA
DOE: 3rd may 2018
189 75pts
190 80pts


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

dipin3749 said:


> I think my earlier question was lost during all this discussion so I'm asking it again.
> 
> With all the pro rata thing, should I wait for 189 invite or grab the first 190 (from either Vic or NSW) that comes my way?
> 
> ...


Ask yourself this question not this forum, add few from my side.

1) Am I ok with 2 year commitment for 190.
2) what if I will get 190 and on 59th day I can see my 189 is going to come in next 1- 
2 rounds should I leave this opportunity?
3) Does it really matters 189/190 or only thing matters for me is invite?


If I would say you wait for 189 and tomorrow due to some xyz reason DIBP stop inviting BA/SA what will be your response? Can you catch me or beat me only thing you can do is curse me nothing else.


So for your question its you who is going to decide what are your priorities. Hope you don't take it in other way.

In this forum there are many people who can give you really good guidance and some will ruin your life.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aus.aim said:


> help required.
> 
> I have all the documents according to the acs report but currently not employed, doing freelancing from last one year but somehow will not be able to prove, so what should I write in form 80 in currently working, can I write self-study to enhance my skill before to reach Australia ??
> ACS report is OK till May 2017.
> ...


You can write that you were polishing your skills prior to migration 
You supported yourself in this period from the savings

Make sure that you don’t claim points for experience beyond May 2017, in case you have still not recieved the invite

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea that how does SkillSelect system count experience points??
> 
> ...


There is nothing to reply
You have to live with whatever the system shows you
Just make sure that you enter the dates correctly 
Let the gap of 2 days be there is the EOI

Cheers


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> Ask yourself this question not this forum, add few from my side.
> 
> 1) Am I ok with 2 year commitment for 190.
> 2) what if I will get 190 and on 59th day I can see my 189 is going to come in next 1-
> ...


Oh not at all. I'm trying to get as much information as I can so that I can make an informed decision. I think I replied to you earlier too that Vic 190 is same as 189 for me as I have some family living in Geelong so even if I get a 189, I would still end up spending atleast the first couple of years there.
Again, this is a fact finding mission so I know what to do when the time comes. All inputs are welcome.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

dipin3749 said:


> Oh not at all. I'm trying to get as much information as I can so that I can make an informed decision. I think I replied to you earlier too that Vic 190 is same as 189 for me as I have some family living in Geelong so even if I get a 189, I would still end up spending atleast the first couple of years there.
> Again, this is a fact finding mission so I know what to do when the time comes. All inputs are welcome.



My opinion, with the current scenario file the EOI for NSW and VIC if you are ok with 2 years clause.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is nothing to reply
> 
> You have to live with whatever the system shows you
> 
> ...




Thanks bro. I will leave it like this.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea that how does SkillSelect system count experience points??
> 
> ...


Hi

First general advice would be to make sure you have the 52 weeks @ minimum 20 hours per week - when is your working week usually Monday to Sunday or maybe Sunday to Saturday ? you started on Friday 4th August - so maybe you did not work 20 hours that first week and there another 2 or 3 days that cannot be counted - 4th August 2018 is a Saturday - so even not counting first few days of the 12 month period, and the 2 days between jobs, you probably have the 52 weeks at 20 hours per week - but just double check - if you are short one week then you may need to wait until 8th or 9th of August 2018 to get 20 hours in that final week and you miss the 8th of August invitation round. 

Immigration are unlikely to be this forensic but you just don't take the chance - so go over your payslips and make sure you are happy that you will have 52 paid week of 20 hours or more by 4th August 2018.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jvk111 said:


> Hey guys according tl certain unofficial estimates they haven't invited any electronics engineers in 11th july 2018 round. Does it mean they removed it from the list?


We just haven't seen any - with likely only a maximum of 9 invites for the round, there is no reason to believe it did not happen either. Also, with a 3 week gap from the previous round, it is likely the 75 point invite DOE moved less than it would have after a 2 week gap. so the 12th June 2018 75 point queue date may have moved a couple of days at most

Regards

Tony


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

dipin3749 said:


> I think my earlier question was lost during all this discussion so I'm asking it again.
> 
> With all the pro rata thing, should I wait for 189 invite or grab the first 190 (from either Vic or NSW) that comes my way?
> 
> ...



It's a no brainer for me , just accept the first invite you get. Its 190 not 489, you would only have to live in the state for 2 years. Another thing is probably you are going to end up in either VIC or NSW as those are the two states with more job opportunities (as far as I've heard). And also I believe the process is much faster when it's 190 rather than 189, may be I'm not correct in this.


----------



## Gurbani (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi All,

My fiance' has applied for EOI and is awaiting their reply.

Below are the details:
Total score - 65
PTE - 8 overall
Field : ICT Security specialist

In November, he will complete 5 years as per ACS and his points will increase to 75.

Below are my details:
Field: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Total experience: 9 years
ACS : applied
PTE : yet to give

Now my question is, Do I need to give PTE? with the current situation in Computer Network and Systems Engineer; I need at least 75 points to be invited in 3 months. With my experience, I will have 65 points if I score 7 overall in PTE. For 75, I need to score 8 overall.

As we are planning to get married in next month, what are my options as my fiance' has 65 points and I apply as his dependent? Will I need to give PTE and ACS if I apply as his dependent?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello members my question is that there was a note on ISCAH estimate from previous FY which stated that NON PRO RATA MAY GET INVITED QUICKLY IF DHA DECIDES TO RESTRICT PRO RATAS AGAIN FROM JULY 2018.
> 
> how did they know this ?? secondly, the restriction of pro rata occupation is a normal practise of DHA in the start of every new FY ??
> 
> My second question : I know ISCAH estimated on the basis of 11th july round but on what basis they assumed that DHA will continue this trend till JAN 2019 to finish 65 point NON PRO backlog ?


Hi Umar

The 2016/2017 year had a total of 30,524 invites for 189 EOIs:

14,256 went to Pro Rata Occupations 16,268 went to non-pros.

A roughly 47% - 53% split in favour of the non pros.

Up to March 2017, the split was 53%-47% in favour of pro ratas, but it they had reached their annual ceilings by April 2017 and the last 3 months of invites for that year , was almost exclusively for non-pros.

2017/2018 was not a typical year with reduction to 700 invites in November 2017 and to 300 from December 2017 to June 2018.

Rounds for July 2017 to October 2017 had a total of 10,000 invites with 7,479 going to Pro-ratas - 75% - 25% split in favour of pro ratas.

The reduction to 700 for November 2017 and 300 for December 2017 - gave 12,000 invites for the first 6 months - 79% - 21% in favour of Pro ratas.

The 600 invites for January 2018 went 86% - 14% in favour of pro ratas.

February 2018 saw Immigration intervene in the split - they reduce the pro rats to 25% of their usual quota. So for February we saw a 338 – 262 split - 56% - 44% split in favour of Pro ratas. I took this as Immigration actively showing that they were concerned with the lack of invites going to non-pros. 

The 600 for March saw the 600 invites split 352 – 248 – 59% - 41% split in favour of Pro Ratas.

1st round in April was similar but the second round in April saw the return of the Accountants with a 45 allocation for the round. Immigration at the same time reduced the pro rata allocation to 20% - reducing the total of 180 by 46 invites – plus the 45 for Accountants meaning there was no adverse affect on the Non pros, with the re-introduction of the Accounting allocation. This was the first sign of micro-management of the system by Immigration. So April’s 600 invites went 361 – 238 – 60% - 40% in favour of Pro Ratas. The final 1200 invites for May and June 2018 went 715 – 485 – 60% - 40% in favour of Pro ratas.

So for July, I was, in my view, reasonably expecting that any increase would have a corresponding restriction on Pro rata occupations to keep the split close to 50% -50%.

If it was an 800 round on 11th July, it looks like the split would be 180 – 620 – 22.5% - 77.5% in favour of non-pros.

The micromanagement in April 2018 makes me think that the 11th July 2018 round may be intentional – but the intervention in April 2018 to give a 60-40 split in favour of Pro ratas, makes me think it may be a mistake.

So, to answer your first question, we did not know that Pro ratas would be restricted, but we thought it would be reasonable to expect this given the above data. We certainly did not think they would be restricted to the same 20% with an o0verall increase of about 800 or whatever it was.

To answer your second question, it is easier to make predictions on the status quo than make predictions on the numerous changes that could happen in the next round 

Regards


Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gurbani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My fiance' has applied for EOI and is awaiting their reply.
> 
> ...


1. Something wrong with your calculations 
You already get 5 points for 3 years experience and only 10 points for 5 years experience 
So how will your score increase by 10 points, I fail to understand when you reach 5 years experience 

2. If you want to claim spouse points then, you need to give PTEA or similar and score at least competent score and get yourself assessed positively in a MLTSSL Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Umar
> 
> The 2016/2017 year had a total of 30,524 invites for 189 EOIs:
> 
> ...



good analysis and thanks for posting :clap2:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Gurbani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My fiance' has applied for EOI and is awaiting their reply.
> 
> ...


Hi

You need PTE 50,50,50,50 and Skills Assessment in MLTSSL occupation, if you are planning to get him 5 points for partner - so if you do not already have an sufficient English score result during the last 3 years, then book it asap. When you have the skills assessment and Sufficient English test results, then he can claim 5 points for yo u. assuming you are married at that stage.

That takes him to a competitive 70 points for a non-pro with total of 80 coming November ? are you sure he gets extra 10 points in November - should just be extra 5 for when he gets 5 years overseas experience or extra 5 when he gets 5 years Australian experience. Anyway, the 70 points may be enough, 75 should definitely be enough so 80 is just showing off

Regards


Tony


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Gurbani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My fiance' has applied for EOI and is awaiting their reply.
> 
> ...


Either you or your husband could be the main applicant who have comparatively high points, then one can be the partner.
One who are going to claim partner points should have pte 50, positive skills assessment and below 45 years old.


----------



## Gurbani (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Gurbani said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Yes, his points will be 70 in November. My concern is if I apply as his dependent, will his score be applied to me? As he is awaiting his EOI reply any moment. Or I will need to go the ACS and PTE route. What is the PR process for dependents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gurbani said:


> Yes, his points will be 70 in November. My concern is if I apply as his dependent, will his score be applied to me? As he is awaiting his EOI reply any moment. Or I will need to go the ACS and PTE route. What is the PR process for dependents?


You have not understood the basics of the process

Please go through this thread and the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## Gurbani (Feb 16, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Gurbani said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks, in this case if I score 7 in PTE and have positive skills assessment with 65 score. And I apply with partner points, I will still have 70 points and I need 75 for computer network and systems engineer. So it is 8 in PTE for me.


----------



## Gurbani (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Gurbani said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, his points will be 70 in November. My concern is if I apply as his dependent, will his score be applied to me? As he is awaiting his EOI reply any moment. Or I will need to go the ACS and PTE route. What is the PR process for dependents?
> ...


Thanks. 🙂


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Tony, 

I used to get payslips fortnightly from first employer and probably there were 6 payslips from there for 3 months work period. I think I have deleted all the payslips. I couldn't find any in email. However, I do have experience letter from them stating that I have worked approximately 28.5 hrs per week during working period and it has been mentioned in my skill assessment from ANMAC as well. 
Won't this be enough to claim experience points ?? Do i still need payslips mate?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I used to get payslips fortnightly from first employer and probably there were 6 payslips from there for 3 months work period. I think I have deleted all the payslips. I couldn't find any in email. However, I do have experience letter from them stating that I have worked approximately 28.5 hrs per week during working period and it has been mentioned in my skill assessment from ANMAC as well.
> Won't this be enough to claim experience points ?? Do i still need payslips mate?
> ...


you need proof of pay for the 52 weeks - so evidence of your payrate with evidence of your net pay going into your bank would prove the first period - Or Group cert for 2017/2018 would prove the first employment period but you should reconcile to your pay rate and hours worked. There is a much higher bar of proof for Australian experience

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Gurbani said:


> Thanks, in this case if I score 7 in PTE and have positive skills assessment with 65 score. And I apply with partner points, I will still have 70 points and I need 75 for computer network and systems engineer. So it is 8 in PTE for me.


Yes, he is the better main applicant unless you get PTE 79s and take 5 partner points from him. IF you just want to go for his points, and appl yas his dependent you just need genuine marriage proof plus PTE average 50 with minimum 36 in each (at time of decision).

You have already applied to ACS so ACS skills Assessment in MLTSSL occupation plus PTE 50, 50,50,50, gets him extra 5 partner points to get to 75 - much better than relying on 70 to be enough.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Gurbani (Feb 16, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Gurbani said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, in this case if I score 7 in PTE and have positive skills assessment with 65 score. And I apply with partner points, I will still have 70 points and I need 75 for computer network and systems engineer. So it is 8 in PTE for me.
> ...


Thanks, last question. In case he is the main applicant, how will it work for me as a dependent? Will my points be calculated seperately or we will be counted as single unit and granted PR together?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Gurbani said:


> Thanks, last question. In case he is the main applicant, how will it work for me as a dependent? Will my points be calculated seperately or we will be counted as single unit and granted PR together?


If he be the main applicant and already he has points X, as a partner you will only add 5 points (then total points = X+5) for the process ( both you are considered as one unit and PR will be granted your family. Simple, you are given pr and your husband is given pr).

Note, as newbie suggested go through the link given,then you will have good idea about the entire process.


----------



## Gurbani (Feb 16, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Gurbani said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, last question. In case he is the main applicant, how will it work for me as a dependent? Will my points be calculated seperately or we will be counted as single unit and granted PR together?
> ...


Thanks. 🙂


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> The 2016/2017 year had a total of 30,524 invites for 189 EOIs:
> 
> **************************************
> 
> ...


Just a note of thanks Tony for the time you take on here to explain this stuff. It's really helpful for working out past trends and trying to sort out why certain things happen.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Umar
> 
> The 2016/2017 year had a total of 30,524 invites for 189 EOIs:
> 
> ...


well that was a very detailed answer by an expert. The amount of time and effort you put in to help members of this forum is huge. i dont know how to thank you for your help  

keep up the good work mate 
cheers :clap2:


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Umar
> 
> The 2016/2017 year had a total of 30,524 invites for 189 EOIs:
> 
> ...


______________________________________________


Hi Tony,

I would request you to please assess my case.

My credentials are as under::

ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

EA report : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018.

Now I have following queries ::

1. Can you give me any idea about an invite with these statistics, as ISCAH news suggests me that for NON pro rata ceilings with 65 points and DOE 6 months back, I should expect an invite in 189 visa category within 1month. How realistic does it seems?

2. Further, I have filed two more EOIs in 190 visa category as described above.Do you think that I will get invite from 189 first or in 190??

Moreover, I feel that my PTE scores are the best which I can get with my schedule. So, kindly assess my case with the upper written stats only.

Thanks...

Amit


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Umarchodhary said:
> 
> 
> > hello members my question is that there was a note on ISCAH estimate from previous FY which stated that NON PRO RATA MAY GET INVITED QUICKLY IF DHA DECIDES TO RESTRICT PRO RATAS AGAIN FROM JULY 2018.
> ...


Excellent analysis Tony bro....you should have webpage like Iscah, where you can publish such analytical data...


----------



## Krshn (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi

I have submitted my EOI on 20th February 2018 in the category - Electronics Engineer, with 65 points claimed for 189. I have not received an invite yet. Please let me know your guess on when I can expect to get an invitation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

@Krshn

_Hi

I have submitted my EOI on 20th February 2018 in the category - Electronics Engineer, with 65 points claimed for 189. I have not received an invite yet. Please let me know your guess on when I can expect to get an invitation.

Thanks in advance._


Your occupation is on the pro-rata list, which generally means higher points are required for to get an invite vs the non-pro occupations. With 65 points, the last electronics engineer invited (based on immitracker information), was September 2017. The last person with 70 points was Dec 2017, so all of those 70 pointers need to be cleared before 65 pointers move again.

If you can increase your points, it would of course help a lot.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> ______________________________________________
> 
> 
> Hi Tony,
> ...


Hi

1 If we get another round identical or very similar to the previous round of 11th July 2018 i.e. one that gives 600 or more invites to the non-pro EOIs, then we can expect the 70 point queue clear to some time in June 2018. a 3rd such round on 8th August should start clearing the 65 pointers at the tom pf the queue in late September early October. A 4th such round on 22nd August should easily get to you. So the question is, how realistic is it that there will be at least another 3 rounds like the 11th July 2018 round ? Nobody knows. My personal opinion, FWIW, is that some restriction is intended but not the 20% - let's say an arbitrary 50% restriction comes in - about 400 invites to Pros and non-pros - then the 70 point non pro queue gets cut at 6 weeks per round, not 3 months - then it could take another 5 or 6 rounds (Sept/Oct) to get invited.

2 yes, 189 has more chance at that score

So I would still remain upbeat but if you are invited in two rounds time, just feel very fortunate.

The only sure thing about when you will get an invitation, is when you post that you have it.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> you need proof of pay for the 52 weeks - so evidence of your payrate with evidence of your net pay going into your bank would prove the first period - Or Group cert for 2017/2018 would prove the first employment period but you should reconcile to your pay rate and hours worked. There is a much higher bar of proof for Australian experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have recently got payment group certificate from first employer , where they have exactly stated employment started date and moreover working hrs are mentioned in experience letter as well. I didn't know payslips were that much important to claim experience as someone has advised me previously that experience letter and ANMAC letter is more than enough to claim points. Damn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have recently got payment group certificate from first employer , where they have exactly stated employment started date and moreover working hrs are mentioned in experience letter as well. I didn't know payslips were that much important to claim experience as someone has advised me previously that experience letter and ANMAC letter is more than enough to claim points. Damn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Payment group certificate shows each month breakup of the salary which matches with the credits in the bank?

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

I was expecting a 50% restriction on pro rata considering they invited around the same percentage for last FY considering they invited approx 50% of the ceiling for all pro rata.

So for 2335XX (Mech Ind Prod) I was expecting 50 invites per round this time. That would have meant approx 1195 invites for the year, same as FY 2017-18. Just this time evenly divided over the course of the year unlike last time when there was a deluge of 108 invites per round in the beginning of FY, then dried up to 20 invites per round later during the year.

The continuation of 20% restriction has been a real shock to me. I don't know what's going to happen now. Last 7 months have been such a emotional roller coaster. In April felt like I was almost about to get an invitation with EOI date moving to 23rd Nov (mine being 25th Nov). Then FY came as a new ray of hope. Now I don't know what lies ahead. I guess next round would give us a concrete trend of what's to come this FY.

I dread to think how many fellow 485 visa holders like me are staring at their visa expiry dates looming closer as this uncertainty continues. I'm already facing so many stress related medical issues, this being the biggest trigger.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Krshn said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 20th February 2018 in the category - Electronics Engineer, with 65 points claimed for 189. I have not received an invite yet. Please let me know your guess on when I can expect to get an invitation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is absolutely no chance you get invited with 65 points. I highly recommend you try and increase your points wherever possible. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

PRSeeker78 said:


> Thanks for your response!! But in around 5 months from now, I'll lose 10 points. I really do not have 10 months. Would it help if I get ACS assessment again as a system programmer instead of system analyst?


Can we change our job category in the ACS assessment. Won't they ask how can you perform two kinds of roles.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@nilkot

I can understand ur pain bro, 
I reachd 70 points mechanical on 29th october 2017 bt made a blunder of lodging eoi on 9th dec 2017 because my marriage was scheduled in november, so i thot of going back to india get married and then applied my eoi when i came back,i didnt knew i can update my relationship status to married even after submitting an eoi and morever if i get invited (through 1002 form) and then 300 round was a shocker and nt expected so i was bit assured that within 2-3 rounds i will be in,,,bt it didnt happened

So i hope coming rounds if pro rata invites get increased & u will b the first one to feel the tremor and may b i am in as well in that 🤞🏻

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> You have it correct. We could go one of two ways - the round of 25th July 2018 will be the same or it will be different - so we go for the same as it is a single scenario - if we assume it is different then we have too many scenarios to consider.
> 
> Personally, I would expect some restriction of the usual pro rata numbers around the 50% of total for pro ratas , not the maintaining of the restriction of 20% of total.
> 
> ...


Iscah has not made one assumptions. Their whole estimates are based on all assumptions. When we conclude only based on assumptions, then it is a baseless conclusion.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Iscah has not made one assumptions. Their whole estimates are based on all assumptions. When we conclude only based on assumptions, then it is a baseless conclusion.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




It’s called prediction/estimation. And of course it has to be based on assumptions. Nobody claims its 100% correct.

You may not be happy with their prediction. But please stop being a fool.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I am happy with the predictions because i know they are not only baseless but also incorrect. You guys are making fools out of everyone here who are genuinely waiting for the invites. Unfortunately, the people are believing on your stuff which is baseless.


foxes said:


> It’s called prediction/estimation. And of course it has to be based on assumptions. Nobody claims its 100% correct.
> 
> You may not be happy with their prediction. But please stop being a fool.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am happy with the predictions because i know they are not only baseless but also incorrect. You guys are making fools out of everyone here who are genuinely waiting for the invites. Unfortunately, the people are believing on your stuff which is baseless.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Tony has explained so much in his posts about the assumption he/ISCAH uses and yet you call it baseless. Why so ignorant?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surya007 (Jul 16, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> There is absolutely no chance you get invited with 65 points. I highly recommend you try and increase your points wherever possible. :fingerscrossed:


when is the next invite for 190 - SS ?
when can i get this info ?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

surya007 said:


> when is the next invite for 190 - SS ?
> when can i get this info ?


there are no official periodic rounds like 189 for 190.
States can send out invites at their own discretion. NSW are yet to finalize their occupation list for this FY, post which invites will be sent out...

no idea about other states.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Tony has explained so much in his posts about the assumption he/ISCAH uses and yet you call it baseless. Why so ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leave it
You can take a horse to the water you cannot make him drink

I have marked such members as ignore posts so that I don’t waste time reading them

I was not aware that such a facility is available on the website until someone Pmed me about it
Now I just mark such members as ignore posts from them and since then my life has become so much easier

Cheers


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

Does anybody know if the occupation list remains the same for 2018/19?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Iscah has not made one assumptions. Their whole estimates are based on all assumptions. When we conclude only based on assumptions, then it is a baseless conclusion.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


do I really need to respond to this drivel?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Shoo Yi said:


> Does anybody know if the occupation list remains the same for 2018/19?


Hi

No change came on 01st July 2018 - so they remain the same until they are changed in August/September 2018 or maybe they wont change until 01 January 2109

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> do I really need to respond to this drivel?


Tony

Just mark such members to your ignore list, as I have done 
The facility is available on the forum

You are not a paid employee of the forum that you have to respond to each post

Just respond to those who are courteous and appreciate the effort that you put in


Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 1 If we get another round identical or very similar to the previous round of 11th July 2018 i.e. one that gives 600 or more invites to the non-pro EOIs, then we can expect the 70 point queue clear to some time in June 2018. a 3rd such round on 8th August should start clearing the 65 pointers at the tom pf the queue in late September early October. A 4th such round on 22nd August should easily get to you. So the question is, how realistic is it that there will be at least another 3 rounds like the 11th July 2018 round ? Nobody knows. My personal opinion, FWIW, is that some restriction is intended but not the 20% - let's say an arbitrary 50% restriction comes in - about 400 invites to Pros and non-pros - then the 70 point non pro queue gets cut at 6 weeks per round, not 3 months - then it could take another 5 or 6 rounds (Sept/Oct) to get invited.
> 
> ...


Thanks...Just woke up...and your positive remarks...made me happy...Thanks again.....

Amit


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Umar
> 
> The 2016/2017 year had a total of 30,524 invites for 189 EOIs:
> 
> ...


Should salute for the great analysis and the time taken to convert it to texts.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Payment group certificate shows each month breakup of the salary which matches with the credits in the bank?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Nah bro!! It doesn't shows each month breakup with salary. It just shows total amount earned , with total tax withheld, from the respective employer for the total working period. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Welshtone / Tony ,

Any idea on when DOHA would release the July-11-2018 results.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Welshtone said:


> do I really need to respond to this drivel?


Please don't waste your valuable time or energy responding to posts like that. Nothing you can say will ever change their mind (it's like an astronaut trying to convince a flat Earther that the Earth is not flat).

Plenty of people appreciate your analytical skills so just carry on trying to help them and ignore the ones who don't, as NB suggested.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> do I really need to respond to this drivel?


No need. In any case you are misleading people.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## surya007 (Jul 16, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> there are no official periodic rounds like 189 for 190.
> States can send out invites at their own discretion. NSW are yet to finalize their occupation list for this FY, post which invites will be sent out...
> 
> no idea about other states.


Thanks mate for the info.
i am looking for VIC. working on 457 and in VIC from last 3 years (would complete in aug)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

surya007 said:


> Thanks mate for the info.
> i am looking for VIC. working on 457 and in VIC from last 3 years (would complete in aug)


If you are already working in VIC, then you need not wait for a preinvite 
You are eligible to apply directly to live in Vic
Are you aware of that .?
What’s your Anzsco code?

Cheers


----------



## WilliamL (Jul 19, 2018)

Heard they've cleared most of the 70 point selections, but the total selection numbers on SkillSelect are still showing June numbers so can't really be sure.


----------



## WilliamL (Jul 19, 2018)

ryanking said:


> Hi Welshtone / Tony ,
> 
> Any idea on when DOHA would release the July-11-2018 results.


Usually takes 4-6 weeks for them to update. So probably sometime in August we'll see information on July.


----------



## surya007 (Jul 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you are already working in VIC, then you need not wait for a preinvite
> You are eligible to apply directly to live in Vic
> Are you aware of that .?
> What’s your Anzsco code?
> ...


yes dude, 
aware of this and Thanks for the info aswell

261111 is the code. 

Correct me if i am wrongs., as i will be doing in next month, i am taking clarity on process

1. Apply EOI
2. Apply in Liveinvictoria with the EOI and wait

is this , or missing something?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> Does anybody know if the occupation list remains the same for 2018/19?



No one know yets

For some reason they are not publishing it. Hope no more bad news


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> No change came on 01st July 2018 - so they remain the same until they are changed in August/September 2018 or maybe they wont change until 01 January 2109
> 
> ...



Thanks Tony,

It may seem paranoid, just worried about them removing Engineering Technologist from the list


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

Is there way or a link showing the ongoing invitation status for 11-July-2018, meaning how many ppl invited and their dates of EOI lodged..?? Becoz the last updated status in skillselect website is for 20-Jun-2018.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


They released flagged occupations last month for possible removal

https://docs.jobs.gov.au/documents/traffic-light-bulletin-may-2018

Its doesnt say engineering technologist, i hope not bcoz i am same occupation waiting with 70 points since nov 17


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

surya007 said:


> yes dude,
> aware of this and Thanks for the info aswell
> 
> 261111 is the code.
> ...


dont you have to complete an year in VIC before you can apply directly on liveinvictoria?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

charmingvijay said:


> Is there way or a link showing the ongoing invitation status for 11-July-2018, meaning how many ppl invited and their dates of EOI lodged..?? Becoz the last updated status in skillselect website is for 20-Jun-2018.




DHA likes to take it slowly when it comes to updating round result. We can’t do anything but wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

13akber said:


> They released flagged occupations last month for possible removal
> 
> https://docs.jobs.gov.au/documents/traffic-light-bulletin-may-2018
> 
> Its doesnt say engineering technologist, i hope not bcoz i am same occupation waiting with 70 points since nov 17



Thanks! I didnt know about that.

Yea bro, you feel me


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > They released flagged occupations last month for possible removal
> ...


Ya man , looking at that we are safe 
Hopefully it will stay otherwise they would have definitely flagged it. 
But for my peace of mind i would still want to see the sol 18-19 published soon.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > They released flagged occupations last month for possible removal
> ...


Whts your point score?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

charmingvijay said:


> Is there way or a link showing the ongoing invitation status for 11-July-2018, meaning how many ppl invited and their dates of EOI lodged..?? Becoz the last updated status in skillselect website is for 20-Jun-2018.


They are always slow by 2 invite rounds as far as i have seen. So you can check back by next invite round. I am eager to see the exact number for the first round of this fin year.


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I believe, Both Iscah and Tony's estimate is same as 600 invitations for non pros till JAN 2019 and 400 invitations throughout the year would do same. In the end all non pro 65 pointers who submitted 6 months ago will be invited before July 2019 for sure.

Wish everyone good luck


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

I’ve got 80 points, DOE is 13/07/2018. 

I know right, just for peace of mind!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

surya007 said:


> yes dude,
> aware of this and Thanks for the info aswell
> 
> 261111 is the code.
> ...


You have to take both steps
Create EOI 
Then To apply to live in Vic, you fill their forms and annexures and upload all the required documents 


Cheers


----------



## Honeypie (Jul 19, 2018)

Sorry to ride on. I saw earlier somewhere in the thread that Queensland no longer accepts interstate applications for skilled visa 190/489. Does this have any effect on offshore applicants ? Thanks


----------



## surya007 (Jul 16, 2018)

pravincv said:


> dont you have to complete an year in VIC before you can apply directly on liveinvictoria?



Hi Pravincv
you missed my earlier post
i am completing 3 years and so planning to apply. just cross-checking the process, any idea ?


----------



## devProgrammer(261312) (Jul 19, 2018)

*261312 (developer programmer)*

Hi,
I have read the iscah post and it says 8 months wait? That is a massive jump from 3 months wait to 8 months wait. I have got 75 points(189) and haven't applied for 190. Applied EOI on 29/06/2018. My occupation is developer programmer (261312). My visa is going to expire in Feb 2019. Is there a chance that I will get the invitation before that? Or should I apply for 190? I will rephrase the question. Is there a chance in 190? If anyone has an idea why non pro rata occupations have got more priority all of a sudden!!
I have a security dual degree as well but have to go through assessing it from ACS again, which would take 3 months to get assessed and get into the non pro rata category. If anyone could guide me in this? Thanks.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone.

Can anyone please share the list of pro-rata and non-pro-rata occupations? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Can anyone please share the list of pro-rata and non-pro-rata occupations?
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go

All these are pro rata.
Except these all others are non pro rata

Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the program year.
Point scores and the dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 20 June 2018 invitation round.
Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Date of effect
2211	Accountants	80	3/02/2018 4:13 PM
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	80	13/02/2018 4:25 PM
2334	Electronics Engineer	75	12/06/2018 10:35 PM
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75	12/04/2018 8:49 PM
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	12/04/2018 3:22 PM
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	75	26/02/2018 12:06 AM
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	75	5/04/2018 4:27 PM
2631	Computer Network Professionals	75	1/05/2018 9:49 AM


Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to take both steps
> Create EOI
> Then To apply to live in Vic, you fill their forms and annexures and upload all the required documents
> 
> ...


In addition ,

Other option is.

1) Apply to live in Vic, you fill their forms and annexures and upload all the required documents 
2) Wait for approval from VIC.
3) Create EOI within 4 months and Inform VIC your EOI number so they can send you the invite in Skill select.

Source: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Does anyone have a clue on what the Australian government is going to do with their immigration policies? I have read an article about that they are going to cut-down residence benefits for new arrivals until they complete their 4th year. what the hell is going to happen?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> Does anyone have a clue on what the Australian government is going to do with their immigration policies? I have read an article about that they are going to cut-down residence benefits for new arrivals until they complete their 4th year. what the hell is going to happen?


They WOULD do or they WOULDN'T nobody knows. But news is news.


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Iscah news predictions. 😀
http://www.iscah.com/estimates-will-get-189-eoi-invitation/
Hoping for their correct predictions.
For the non pro rata occupation who lodge eoi 3 months ago it says that 65pts will be invited after 3 months. Crossfingers... 🙏🙏🙏 god is good


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

I need some advice guys. I know no one can predict for sure but at least Its' good to get opinions.

I've lodged EOI for 189 with 70 points on 07/03/2017 (occupation Mechanical Engineer 233512). The current estimation as per Iscah is wait time for approx 8 months and my visa expires next year in march. 

I'm pretty confused as to whether should I wait until next year or lodge 190 visa for NSW. My chances seem bleak at the moment, so any chance of getting invitation before march 2019?

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

moe001 said:


> I need some advice guys. I know no one can predict for sure but at least Its' good to get opinions.
> 
> I've lodged EOI for 189 with 70 points on 07/03/2017 (occupation Mechanical Engineer 233512). The current estimation as per Iscah is wait time for approx 8 months and my visa expires next year in march.
> 
> ...


It is not easy to estimate, that depends on invitation rate for prorata occupations in the following rounds. I think you should read Tony's posts here to have an idea. 

233511-189-70 pts. 190:NSW 75 pts. EOI:01.02


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moe001 said:


> I need some advice guys. I know no one can predict for sure but at least Its' good to get opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where do you live and work at the moment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

foxes said:


> Where do you live and work at the moment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Living and working in Melbourne. My work is not related to my occupation though.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moe001 said:


> Living and working in Melbourne. My work is not related to my occupation though.




Oh I see now. Well if ISCAH estimation is accurate, then I guess you have no option other than seeking for state sponsorship. If I were in your position, I will set a time limit when I should apply for 190. But you will have also to consider that:
1. NSW will start their 190 program in either Aug or Sep
2. It will take some time before you get invited.
3. Once you are invited to apply, they can take up to 12 weeks to process your nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

foxes said:


> Oh I see now. Well if ISCAH estimation is accurate, then I guess you have no option other than seeking for state sponsorship. If I were in your position, I will set a time limit when I should apply for 190. But you will have also to consider that:
> 1. NSW will start their 190 program in either Aug or Sep
> 2. It will take some time before you get invited.
> 3. Once you are invited to apply, they can take up to 12 weeks to process your nomination.
> ...


Thanks. I was thinking of lodging 190 for NSW by the end of August.

Hopefully they increase the pro rata invitations in the coming rounds.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

foxes said:


> Oh I see now. Well if ISCAH estimation is accurate, then I guess you have no option other than seeking for state sponsorship. If I were in your position, I will set a time limit when I should apply for 190. But you will have also to consider that:
> 1. NSW will start their 190 program in either Aug or Sep
> 2. It will take some time before you get invited.
> 3. Once you are invited to apply, they can take up to 12 weeks to process your nomination.
> ...


Hi

ISCAH is not predicting that the 20% restriction on pro ratas will continue, it is predicting likely invites should it continue. If the system balances up from the 25th July 2018, the maybe 50% of the pro rata becomes the norm - maybe 40 invites for ICTBA - then we will see movement of 2 weeks or more through the 75 point backlog.

so hold out some hope for 25th July invitation round. If it stays the same again for that round, then I would be a bit more concerned for you but still hopeful for some relief in August.

Regards

Tony


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

PandaBelle said:


> Iscah news predictions. 😀
> Estimates on when you will get your 189 EOI invitation - Iscah
> Hoping for their correct predictions.
> For the non pro rata occupation who lodge eoi 3 months ago it says that 65pts will be invited after 3 months. Crossfingers... 🙏🙏🙏 god is good


these estimates are heavily depending on the trend, and it may or may not change. Nobody knows.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

moe001 said:


> I need some advice guys. I know no one can predict for sure but at least Its' good to get opinions.
> 
> I've lodged EOI for 189 with 70 points on 07/03/2017 (occupation Mechanical Engineer 233512). The current estimation as per Iscah is wait time for approx 8 months and my visa expires next year in march.
> 
> ...



Like the experts said, ISCAH's estimates are based on the last round invites and the situation can be totally different after the next 1 or 2 rounds.

I personally believe that DoHA will increase the invites for pro-rata in the coming rounds. Pro-rata occupations are the core occupations and are essential for Australia's development. Also, Pro-rata applicants generally need higher points to get invited, which means that they have better professional and English skills.
That is why, a bias towards non-pro rata occupations doesn't seem probable and justified.

Hoping for the best.

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Like the experts said, ISCAH's estimates are based on the last round invites and the situation can be totally different after the next 1 or 2 rounds.
> 
> I personally believe that DoHA will increase the invites for pro-rata in the coming rounds. Pro-rata occupations are the core occupations and are essential for Australia's development. Also, Pro-rata applicants generally need higher points to get invited, which means that they have better professional and English skills.
> That is why, a bias towards non-pro rata occupations doesn't seem probable and justified.
> ...


The non pro rata may be lower point holders, but those are the Anzsco codes really needed in Australia 
Nurses and plumbers are the 2 jobs that are just not filled fast enough

I am not surprised that they are being favoured in invites

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

derik2020 said:


> these estimates are heavily depending on the trend, and it may or may not change. Nobody knows.


they change pretty much each round. :clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imprincek said:


> Like the experts said, ISCAH's estimates are based on the last round invites and the situation can be totally different after the next 1 or 2 rounds.
> 
> I personally believe that DoHA will increase the invites for pro-rata in the coming rounds. Pro-rata occupations are the core occupations and are essential for Australia's development. Also, Pro-rata applicants generally need higher points to get invited, which means that they have better professional and English skills.
> That is why, a bias towards non-pro rata occupations doesn't seem probable and justified.
> ...


You know, i guess they are looking to diversify their immigrants in terms of skills... like there is huge lack of some profession, but people just don't come... and at the same time in our IT field there massive inflow... well i reckon that's the reason.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

PandaBelle said:


> Iscah news predictions. 😀
> http://www.iscah.com/estimates-will-get-189-eoi-invitation/
> Hoping for their correct predictions.
> For the non pro rata occupation who lodge eoi 3 months ago it says that 65pts will be invited after 3 months. Crossfingers... 🙏🙏🙏 god is good


God is good. But iscah is not good and they cannot predict the future.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> God is good. But iscah is not good and they cannot predict the future.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


+1000000 some members got so upset because of their estimates...


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Perhaps people should stop following the credible iscah. And there are some who are blind followers. They just need someone do wrong maths and come up with ******** numbers to state some predictions or facts.


andreyx108b said:


> +1000000 some members got so upset because of their estimates...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

derik2020 said:


> Does anyone have a clue on what the Australian government is going to do with their immigration policies? I have read an article about that they are going to cut-down residence benefits for new arrivals until they complete their 4th year. what the hell is going to happen?


if you are an immigrant, don't rely on benefits, rely on skills and work you can do.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

I have asked this question in the ACS assessment thread but that is not quite active and since few days, no one has answered it yet.

Does someone have any idea, how much time on average ACS takes these days in assessing a case?
My application was in progress for one day and the very next day it went to 'With Assessor' stage. I do not know how long will it take? I have applied on 14 July for 261212.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> I have asked this question in the ACS assessment thread but that is not quite active and since few days, no one has answered it yet.
> 
> Does someone have any idea, how much time on average ACS takes these days in assessing a case?
> My application was in progress for one day and the very next day it went to 'With Assessor' stage. I do not know how long will it take? I have applied on 14 July for 261212.


If no one replied, that means either no one saw your post or no one has clear answer to your question.

Once you have applied, keep calm. Generally it takes < a month.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 1 If we get another round identical or very similar to the previous round of 11th July 2018 i.e. one that gives 600 or more invites to the non-pro EOIs, then we can expect the 70 point queue clear to some time in June 2018. a 3rd such round on 8th August should start clearing the 65 pointers at the tom pf the queue in late September early October. A 4th such round on 22nd August should easily get to you. So the question is, how realistic is it that there will be at least another 3 rounds like the 11th July 2018 round ? Nobody knows. My personal opinion, FWIW, is that some restriction is intended but not the 20% - let's say an arbitrary 50% restriction comes in - about 400 invites to Pros and non-pros - then the 70 point non pro queue gets cut at 6 weeks per round, not 3 months - then it could take another 5 or 6 rounds (Sept/Oct) to get invited.
> 
> ...




Hi Tony...Thanks again for reply..But I'm confused over 1 point. As you have confidently considered the results for 11th July 2018 round, but as far as my knowledge the official results of this round have not been disclosed yet. Then how are you assuming these results or scores?


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

I have 75 points. Anszco code 261313. EOI Initially Submitted On: 18/04/2018 and when I submit the EOI the Date of Effect was 18/04/2018 01:57:15.
For this July 4th completing the age 32. (Date of Birth is 4th of July 1986), now I'm in 32+.
Still my points is 75. but when I check the EOI Date of Effect is changed to 04/07/2018 00:10:40, but no change in points. How the Date of Effect change without change points? I was in the hope that I'll get the invitation within next 2 cycles. Can Anyone tell me how my Date of Effect change without change points? Will I get invitation within next 2 cycle?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi Tony...Thanks again for reply..But I'm confused over 1 point. As you have confidently considered the results for 11th July 2018 round, but as far as my knowledge the official results of this round have not been disclosed yet. Then how are you assuming these results or scores?




Please go to post #1705 in this thread. You will find how they come up with that figure.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> If no one replied, that means either no one saw your post or no one has clear answer to your question.
> 
> Once you have applied, keep calm. Generally it takes < a month.


It does move to 'with assessor' status fairly quickly. But it would take anywhere between 7 to 10 weeks to get the assessment result. You can check 'myimmitracker.com' to see the processing times for some of the applicants in the last few months.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> I have asked this question in the ACS assessment thread but that is not quite active and since few days, no one has answered it yet.
> 
> Does someone have any idea, how much time on average ACS takes these days in assessing a case?
> My application was in progress for one day and the very next day it went to 'With Assessor' stage. I do not know how long will it take? I have applied on 14 July for 261212.


7 weeks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

imriz said:


> I have 75 points. Anszco code 261313. EOI Initially Submitted On: 18/04/2018 and when I submit the EOI the Date of Effect was 18/04/2018 01:57:15.
> For this July 4th completing the age 32. (Date of Birth is 4th of July 1986), now I'm in 32+.
> Still my points is 75. but when I check the EOI Date of Effect is changed to 04/07/2018 00:10:40, but no change in points. How the Date of Effect change without change points? I was in the hope that I'll get the invitation within next 2 cycles. Can Anyone tell me how my Date of Effect change without change points? Will I get invitation within next 2 cycle?


you will loose points in 2019 so don't worry. 1985 born will loose points in 2018.

Regarding your DOE, it may be technical glitch. to confirm this, can you please answer my below query:

Can you please check DOE in point breakdown PDF and DOE in skillselect dashboard. Are both of these dates same or different? It happened with many guys and reported in EF.


----------



## krovi.sairam (Jul 19, 2018)

*Filed my EOI on 02 July 2018*



andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


EOI last submitted on: 02 July 2018
Code: 261313
189 Points: 70

What are my chances? Any hope with the start of new FY?


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

SunV said:


> you will loose points in 2019 so don't worry. 1985 born will loose points in 2018.
> 
> Regarding you DOE, it may be technical glitch. to confirm this, can you please answer my below query:
> 
> Can you please check DOE in point breakdown PDF and DOE in skillselect dashboard. Are both of these dates same or different? It happened with many guys and reported in EF.


The PDF DOE is 04/07/2018 00:10:40 and Dashboard is 18/04/2018


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

As per iscah it is never.


krovi.sairam said:


> EOI last submitted on: 02 July 2018
> Code: 261313
> 189 Points: 70
> 
> What are my chances? Any hope with the start of new FY?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

imriz said:


> The PDF DOE is 04/07/2018 00:10:40 and Dashboard is 18/04/2018




Tada. raise a query with skillselect technical support team, they will help you out with this. It should be 18/04/2018. 

Don't worry. Best of luck.


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

SunV said:


> Tada. raise a query with skillselect technical support team, they will help you out with this. It should be 18/04/2018.
> 
> Don't worry. Best of luck.


So I can still expect the invitation within next 2 cycle right? the system considering date is from dashboard DOE right?


----------



## krovi.sairam (Jul 19, 2018)

*'All NON pro rata occupations'?*



saurabhpluto said:


> As per iscah it is never.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


What does 'All NON pro rata occupations' mean to us then?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

imriz said:


> So I can still expect the invitation within next 2 cycle right? the system considering date is from dashboard DOE right?



Personally, I am not sure, but from other members experiences in EF your April date is considered for invite rounds not July one.

Please raise this with technical support team ASAP.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

As per iscah the guidelines are clear if you are pro rata and have less than 80 points one has to rest in peace and apply for some other country PR


krovi.sairam said:


> What does 'All NON pro rata occupations' mean to us then?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

When is the next round for invites?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> As per iscah the guidelines are clear if you are pro rata and have less than 80 points one has to rest in peace and apply for some other country PR
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Sorry Mate, But if you cant help someone then stay away from this forum. 

I am not supporting ISCAH but have you read the last line in iscah predictions, kind of disclaimer :

*Note the assumptions that we listed at the top of the spreadsheet. These predictions will change if DoHA stop giving priority to non pro rata occupations.*


I know you are going to troll me for this, but I don't care.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

maxy2607 said:


> When is the next round for invites?


Expected: 25-Jul-2018.


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

SunV said:


> Expected: 25-Jul-2018.


Thanks!


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> It does move to 'with assessor' status fairly quickly. But it would take anywhere between 7 to 10 weeks to get the assessment result. You can check 'myimmitracker.com' to see the processing times for some of the applicants in the last few months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





shekar.ym said:


> 7 weeks


Thank you guys for quick reply. Though I have assessed my documents twice before but the time of processing keeps changing. Previously I have received results in less than a month. However, it seems now they are taking a bit longer these days.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Thank you guys for quick reply. Though I have assessed my documents twice before but the time of processing keeps changing. Previously I have received results in less than a month. However, it seems now they are talking a bit longer these days.


Their SLA is 12 weeks, anything before that is bonus.

For me it took 13 weeks but it includes Christmas holidays and current trend is 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi, i just used the immitracker and noticed there r 51 ppl in front me under the category 2339, so times 10, about 500 ppl who have submitted their EOI will get invited before me. With the ceiling of 1000, I can still see the lights at the end of this FY. Just wondering if I attend ccl test this Oct and passed, will my DOE change to Oct 2018 or stay the same as my current DOE?

Thx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> I have asked this question in the ACS assessment thread but that is not quite active and since few days, no one has answered it yet.
> 
> Does someone have any idea, how much time on average ACS takes these days in assessing a case?
> My application was in progress for one day and the very next day it went to 'With Assessor' stage. I do not know how long will it take? I have applied on 14 July for 261212.


6-8 weeks

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> Hi, i just used the immitracker and noticed there r 51 ppl in front me under the category 2339, so times 10, about 500 ppl who have submitted their EOI will get invited before me. With the ceiling of 1000, I can still see the lights at the end of this FY. Just wondering if I attend ccl test this Oct and passed, will my DOE change to Oct 2018 or stay the same as my current DOE?
> 
> Thx


If you pass the CCL test and claim the 5 points, the date of effect will reset to the date you do it

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

maxy2607 said:


> When is the next round for invites?


Next Wednesday 00:00 Australia time.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> As per iscah it is never.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I understand you have a negative opinion about iscah...thats fine BUT please do not demotivate people who are putting a lot of effort in their journey.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

newbienz said:


> 6-8 weeks
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your reply.
Btw do you have any idea how long would 261212 remain open in SA. Any previous observation or some kind of analysis....
Actually I have been assessed as 261312 and now I want to be assessed as 261212 so that I can submit my application to SA before this category goes into special conditions applied.


----------



## zaheer708 (Dec 19, 2017)

After reading ISCAH invitation forecast, things don't look promising.

233914 ET 
EOI: 75 points 189, 80 points for 190
DOE: 30-Jun-18

Any chance for the invitation before I lose 5 point in Jan 19 for age ?

Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> Hi, i just used the immitracker and noticed there r 51 ppl in front me under the category 2339, so times 10, about 500 ppl who have submitted their EOI will get invited before me. With the ceiling of 1000, I can still see the lights at the end of this FY. Just wondering if I attend ccl test this Oct and passed, will my DOE change to Oct 2018 or stay the same as my current DOE?
> 
> Thx


Whts your point score and DOE?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

zaheer708 said:


> After reading ISCAH invitation forecast, things don't look promising.
> 
> 233914 ET
> EOI: 75 points 189, 80 points for 190
> ...


With 75, you will get it dont worry. May b little wait but you will be fine

I am same occupation group
70 points
233914
29-11-17


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i just used the immitracker and noticed there r 51 ppl in front me under the category 2339, so times 10, about 500 ppl who have submitted their EOI will get invited before me. With the ceiling of 1000, I can still see the lights at the end of this FY. Just wondering if I attend ccl test this Oct and passed, will my DOE change to Oct 2018 or stay the same as my current DOE?
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i just used the immitracker and noticed there r 51 ppl in front me under the category 2339, so times 10, about 500 ppl who have submitted their EOI will get invited before me. With the ceiling of 1000, I can still see the lights at the end of this FY. Just wondering if I attend ccl test this Oct and passed, will my DOE change to Oct 2018 or stay the same as my current DOE?
> ...


70 15/05/2018 am I too optimistic? Hummmm cannot wait to see the next invitation round


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> zaheer708 said:
> 
> 
> > After reading ISCAH invitation forecast, things don't look promising.
> ...


I also applied NSW 190 in the same month, but I just read something that the entire country only invited 7 ppl (not sure abt the exact number) as biomedical engineer (233913) in the fy 16-17, so I am counting more on 189 I think.


----------



## newshreyatalkin (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi
Can anyone please let me know when I can expect an invitation for code 233311, Electrical Engineer, 65 points, EOI date 19/03/2018.
Thanks
Shreya


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Btw do you have any idea how long would 261212 remain open in SA. Any previous observation or some kind of analysis....
> Actually I have been assessed as 261312 and now I want to be assessed as 261212 so that I can submit my application to SA before this category goes into special conditions applied.


I actually don’t predict invites 
I don’t research at all in that area

Cheers


----------



## surya007 (Jul 16, 2018)

SunV said:


> In addition ,
> 
> Other option is.
> 
> ...


good info.
not aware of this process.

Many thanks


----------



## surya007 (Jul 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> if you are an immigrant, don't rely on benefits, rely on skills and work you can do.


Rightly pointed out.


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> As per iscah the guidelines are clear if you are pro rata and have less than 80 points one has to rest in peace and apply for some other country PR
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


How can I get the pro-rata and Non pro-rata occupation list?

Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Ask the expert ! Iscah


ptepreparation said:


> How can I get the pro-rata and Non pro-rata occupation list?
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ptepreparation said:


> How can I get the pro-rata and Non pro-rata occupation list?
> 
> Thanks


Point scores and the dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 20 June 2018 invitation round.
Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Date of effect
2211	Accountants	80	3/02/2018 4:13 PM
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	80	13/02/2018 4:25 PM
2334	Electronics Engineer	75	12/06/2018 10:35 PM
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75	12/04/2018 8:49 PM
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	12/04/2018 3:22 PM
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	75	26/02/2018 12:06 AM
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	75	5/04/2018 4:27 PM
2631	Computer Network Professionals	75	1/05/2018 9:49 AM


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> I have asked this question in the ACS assessment thread but that is not quite active and since few days, no one has answered it yet.
> 
> Does someone have any idea, how much time on average ACS takes these days in assessing a case?
> My application was in progress for one day and the very next day it went to 'With Assessor' stage. I do not know how long will it take? I have applied on 14 July for 261212.


It took over one and a half months for me when I applied on 23rd March of this year.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

krovi.sairam said:


> EOI last submitted on: 02 July 2018
> Code: 261313
> 189 Points: 70
> 
> What are my chances? Any hope with the start of new FY?


Sadly, no chance this year... maybe never. I am in the same boat as you. We would need quite a number of high inviting rounds to get an invite which is looking impossible according to recent trends.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

saurabhpluto said:


> Ask the expert ! Iscah
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Wow, dude you really are being a [email protected]*&. Tony and Iscah has been an incredible in their insight and information whilst everyone is trying to make heads and tails out of this mess. As a guy who has been waiting for an invite for over almost 18 months, more often than not their analysis has been negative to my circumstances. I’m sure it has been the same for most of the users here. But none of us really complained because they are giving FREE advice and info without any financial gain to themselves. Which we are extremely lucky to have. 

I have spoken to number of migration agents in MELB and none of them have the understanding of the system than they do. They are not always correct. No one other than the DHA will be. But they have been mostly accurate which quiet incredible when you look at the information available in the public domain. I have noticed number of times recently where you have been trolling them like they have done a crime. You really need to get a grip and look at yourself man. It doesn’t help anyone if you keep on going after them like you are now.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

y2j said:


> Wow, dude you really are being a [email protected]*&. Tony and Iscah has been an incredible in their insight and information whilst everyone is trying to make heads and tails out of this mess. As a guy who has been waiting for an invite for over almost 18 months, more often than not their analysis has been negative to my circumstances. I’m sure it has been the same for most of the users here. But none of us really complained because they are giving FREE advice and info without any financial gain to themselves. Which we are extremely lucky to have.
> 
> I have spoken to number of migration agents in MELB and none of them have the understanding of the system than they do. They are not always correct. No one other than the DHA will be. But they have been mostly accurate which quiet incredible when you look at the information available in the public domain. I have noticed number of times recently where you have been trolling them like they have done a crime. You really need to get a grip and look at yourself man. It doesn’t help anyone if you keep on going after them like you are now.


I am not stopping you to believe them. I am stopping them to create a choas and negativity in this forum. When the estimates may or may not be correct, it creates a kind of panic in the fraternity when people are looking for something that consoles them in the waiting period.

I may not have stats backing my advice. I am a true believer of God and I don't like people messing around with lives of others.

If at all they are right, then it is good for them or for anyone who is following them. But I don't like the sense of negativity that they create in the forum. I don't have stats backing me but I definitely believe I will get invite. And I am not following any tom, dick, or Harry, or Tony for that.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

saurabhpluto said:


> I am not stopping you to believe them. I am stopping them to create a choas and negativity in this forum. When the estimates may or may not be correct, it creates a kind of panic in the fraternity when people are looking for something that consoles them in the waiting period.
> 
> I may not have stats backing my advice. I am a true believer of God and I don't like people messing around with lives of others.
> 
> ...


I hope everyone including you gets invited as well. And you can believe in whoever you want and believe that you’ll be getting an invite. But that doesn’t mean you have to just keep trolling people who are trying to help. It just looks like you’d rather be told what you want to hear than the truth.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Like I said I don't want to hear from them as I know I will get the ITA.


y2j said:


> I hope everyone including you gets invited as well. And you can believe in whoever you want and believe that you’ll be getting an invite. But that doesn’t mean you have to just keep trolling people who are trying to help. It just looks like you’d rather be told what you want to hear than the truth.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

All hail the crusader of hope and the vanquisher of deductive analysis!!!


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

saurabhpluto said:


> Like I said I don't want to hear from them as I know I will get the ITA.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Good. Then keep your belief to yourself and post only positive things. Stop mentioning Tony or Iscah in all your posts. 

And again, I also wish you would get your invite.


----------



## steveli (Jun 25, 2018)

*Assessment*

Hi all, 

Have been lurking for a while and am getting increasingly nervous. 

I would really like the forum's opinion on whether they think I will be able to get an EOI Invitation before beginning of October. 

Submission date : 28.6.18 for 189
Accountant (General) 221111
Total points : 80

By the time October rolls around, my points will go down to 70  which I'm pretty sure means the 189 route is dead for me. 

Do you guys think an invite is a possibility? Or should we be looking for alternatives now while we still can - maybe a 190 under SA?

Am feeling increasingly stupid that we didn't start this process a year ago d'oh


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

steveli said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been lurking for a while and am getting increasingly nervous.
> 
> ...


Did you opt for SA 489? It just got closed now.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Sadly, no chance this year... maybe never. I am in the same boat as you. We would need quite a number of high inviting rounds to get an invite which is looking impossible according to recent trends.



Sadly I have been waiting since January with same occupation and same numbers.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Like I said I don't want to hear from them as I know I will get the ITA.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Mate..!! If you are so confident about your invite, and if you don't want mathematical stats or predictions or analysis, then this thread is not the place for you mate.!!

People who need some sort of analysis are those who follow this thread. So please respect the hardwork and effort which people like Tony and ISCAH put in to help people..!!

If you don't want to hear from them and want to hear only from God, then you better stop reading this thread...


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Mate..!! If you are so confident about your invite, and if you don't want mathematical stats or predictions or analysis, then this thread is not the place for you mate.!!
> 
> People who need some sort of analysis are those who follow this thread. So please respect the hardwork and effort which people like Tony and ISCAH put in to help people..!!
> 
> If you don't want to hear from them and want to hear only from God, then you better stop reading this thread...


Couldn`t agree more


----------



## steveli (Jun 25, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Did you opt for SA 489? It just got closed now.


No, our Migration Agent didn't even suggest that route, but at any rate I think if we had submitted that at the same time the likelihood would have been low (at least I am trying to tel myself that). 

In any case 489 is temporary right? And my family members are not in SA anyway.

I did look at SA now, accountants have been completely removed from the list I believe.

Feeling super discouraged at the moment!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

steveli said:


> No, our Migration Agent didn't even suggest that route, but at any rate I think if we had submitted that at the same time the likelihood would have been low (at least I am trying to tel myself that).
> 
> In any case 489 is temporary right? And my family members are not in SA anyway.
> 
> ...


But it was good to have something then to have nothing.

Nowadays, 489 can even make things happen. You could have applied for 887 after 2 years being on 489 and 887 is a PR that have 2 simple requirements: 

1. Live for two years in your nominated state
2. 12 months job in any field / area 

Many people have opted for 489 because the uncertainty is certainly higher now.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Any idea why the Google Sheet is not updating now a days?

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

greenhost said:


> Any idea why the Google Sheet is not updating now a days?
> 
> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia


Because no further updates are received from DHA.

Its updated till to date with the maximum published information available.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

As per the latest ISCAH estimate 189 for 2613 with 75 Points is a eight month wait. I am flabbergasted. Is it possible that the next round would be different, nervous times indeed.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Because no further updates are received from DHA.
> 
> Its updated till to date with the maximum published information available.


Oh! My Bad! :frusty: I was checking _EOI Cutoff Date_ instead of invitation date. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

vsundarraman said:


> As per the latest ISCAH estimate 189 for 2613 with 75 Points is a eight month wait. I am flabbergasted. Is it possible that the next round would be different, nervous times indeed.


Yes, it is possible; when DHA decides to increase the invitation limit :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> With 75, you will get it dont worry. May b little wait but you will be fine
> 
> I am same occupation group
> 70 points
> ...


why did u multiply it by 10..isn't it 5times? My doe is one day before u for da same code with same marks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

greenhost said:


> Oh! My Bad! :frusty: I was checking _EOI Cutoff Date_ instead of invitation date. Sorry to bother you.




No issue brother.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

hey so can somebody tell me what's this new FY's total number of grants going to be if they keep the invitation ceiling at 800 ? 

19200 ? compared to 162,000 from last FY ? Am I calculating wrong


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> hey so can somebody tell me what's this new FY's total number of grants going to be if they keep the invitation ceiling at 800 ?
> 
> 19200 ? compared to 162,000 from last FY ? Am I calculating wrong


The ceiling is 1,90,000 for this year also

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

Out of this 44,000 is for 189 so taking about 1.8 applicants per invite that comes to about 25,000 invites for the year
About 9,000 invites will go to NZ stream probably so you are left with a maximum of 16,000 invites to be issued under 189 so 600-700 per round

Let’s see how many they actually invite

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The ceiling is 1,90,000 for this year also
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> ...


NB,

Is this 9K invites for NZ from last year? and you think this will be the case going forward as well or might increase/decrease?

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> NB,
> 
> Is this 9K invites for NZ from last year? and you think this will be the case going forward as well or might increase/decrease?
> 
> Cheers.


No one knows for sure

The estimates are that there are at least 50k Nzers in Australia eligible to get the PR

They are expected to apply over a 5 year period and hence this 9k per year is the most quoted figure
They don’t have to wait for an invite and neither is there a ceiling for them, so one can make only wild guesses
If they meet the criteria, which by the way is quite easy to meet , they can apply on any fine day they like

Cheers


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

why 10 points down??


----------



## MiSri (Jul 9, 2018)

Is Australia going to stop 189 and 190 (some information inferred from below link), is it stops it going to affect people who have already submitted EOI for 189 and 190.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ing-introduce-mandatory-provisional-residency


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MiSri said:


> Is Australia going to stop 189 and 190 (some information inferred from below link), is it stops it going to affect people who have already submitted EOI for 189 and 190.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ing-introduce-mandatory-provisional-residency


This is just a idea being bandied about for quite some time

189/190 will remain the same, but instead of getting direct PR like at present, you will get a provisional PR which will be converted to a full PR, after maybe a couple of years if you remain a law abiding resident

NZ has a similar system in place 

I think those who have already paid the fees would not be affected even if this becomes a law , which anyways may be several months and years away

Cheers


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


*ANZSCO *- 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
*EOI *- 3-May-2018
*Points *- 75

Will I get an invite today?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifsd said:


> *ANZSCO *- 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> *EOI *- 3-May-2018
> *Points *- 75
> 
> Will I get an invite today?


This is one question on invite I can answer confidently and correctly 

NO

Because there is no invitation round today

Cheers


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This is one question on invite I can answer confidently and correctly
> 
> NO
> 
> ...


Ha ha ... my bad then...I read that 20th July 2018 shall have a run...can you double check...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifsd said:


> *ANZSCO *- 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> *EOI *- 3-May-2018
> *Points *- 75
> 
> Will I get an invite today?


Why today?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifsd said:


> Ha ha ... my bad then...I read that 20th July 2018 shall have a run...can you double check...


It should be on 24th July at 7.30pm india time

Cheers


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

MiSri said:


> Is Australia going to stop 189 and 190 (Is Australia preparing to introduce mandatory provisional residency?
> immigrants constituting about 100,000 people each year - they are granted full permanent residency before ever stepping foot in Australia. This is less ideal, and something that requires further consideration,” Mr Alan Tudge*
> ), if it stops is it going to affect people who have already submitted EOI for 189 and 190.


I think it could effect offshore applicants, if they go ahead and decide to change things


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It should be on 24th July at 7.30pm india time
> 
> Cheers


How do you get to know about this? Is there a place where I can check too. The skill select website is not updated...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

13akber said:


> I think it could effect offshore applicants, if they go ahead and decide to change things


i dont think they will...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifsd said:


> How do you get to know about this? Is there a place where I can check too. The skill select website is not updated...


Its generally twice a month 
The second round is 2 weeks after the first round
So I have assumed it to be on 24th July as the 1st round was on 10th July

Skillselect has stopped giving advance information on rounds as they used to give earlier, so everyone has to make their own calculations 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifsd said:


> How do you get to know about this? Is there a place where I can check too. The skill select website is not updated...


For the past 24 months, the invite happens 2 times a months, fortnightly, occasionally when 3 rounds fall within the month they move it.


----------



## Ganesha.aus (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi,

I am very new to this 

I hope you may help me with some guidance.

Is there any way to track or view historical cutoffs point for last 1 year for any particular anzo code ?

To submit ACS, would scan copy ofuniversity stamped transcripts and marksheets be enough or we have to get them true copy certified ??

Warm Regards,


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ganesha.aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very new to this
> 
> ...


Regarding ACS, CERTIFIED copies of mark sheets suffice.


----------



## Ganesha.aus (Jul 20, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Regarding ACS, CERTIFIED copies of mark sheets suffice.


thanks !


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Just curious. Why everyone is thinking the invites remain at 300
> 
> As per last year invites in jul Aug Sept we're 2000 each month
> 
> ...


You are right bro, they will invite in the same trend as previous year. So good luck everyone.
And here is the fact sheet link which confirms that the invite is going to be 1000 and so on as was in previous year.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@kumarmkumar666

This link has nothing to do with invitation predictions , migration level and skill select rounds are two different things, no one can predict invitation numbers unless it happens and posted officially.

Thanks


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ganesha.aus said:


> Is there any way to track or view historical cutoffs point for last 1 year for any particular anzo code ?


This document shows what you're looking for:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ganesha.aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very new to this
> 
> ...



You have to get them CERTIFIED AS TRUE COPIES before scanning and uploading 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

intruder_ said:


> Regarding ACS, CERTIFIED copies of mark sheets suffice.


hm... certified true copies of certified copies?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @kumarmkumar666
> 
> This link has nothing to do with invitation predictions , migration level and skill select rounds are two different things, no one can predict invitation numbers unless it happens and posted officially.
> 
> Thanks


totally agree, all these prediction is total and utter BS. Simply by changing number of ITAs by 10% or allocation to pro-rata or vice versa make any predictions redundant.. the only good way to estimate is: 

Identify rough average number of applicants entering the pool 
Identify rough average number of ITAs per round... 

Then you can somewhat... somewhat.. somewhat.. maybe... have a better image, but never predict


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> hey so can somebody tell me what's this new FY's total number of grants going to be if they keep the invitation ceiling at 800 ?
> 
> 19200 ? compared to 162,000 from last FY ? Am I calculating wrong


Her you go, Click below link and you will get the details for last year vs thisyear.
This is an official plan and th numbers are same as last year.

All the best


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Her you go, Click below link and you will get the details for last year vs thisyear.
> This is an official plan and th numbers are same as last year.
> 
> All the best


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

moe001 said:


> I need some advice guys. I know no one can predict for sure but at least Its' good to get opinions.
> 
> I've lodged EOI for 189 with 70 points on 07/03/2017 (occupation Mechanical Engineer 233512). The current estimation as per Iscah is wait time for approx 8 months and my visa expires next year in march.
> 
> ...


take my word, you will get invitation on August 2018 Round.
I am sure as I am watching the trend as well the fact sheet.
The fact sheet confirms the numbers are same as previous year,So rest assured, you will get your invioitatiion on August 2018.
Best luck

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Thanks...Just woke up...and your positive remarks...made me happy...Thanks again.....
> 
> Amit


The numbers are going to be same.
2017-18 vs 2018-19 immigration fact sheet given below, by which you can rest assured to get before september or octobe 2018 if you are atleast 65 points

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Skybay said:


> Hello everyone I need some help.
> Scenario 1 :The DOE on Skillselect homepage is 02|01|2018 but in the points breakdown it is 10|05|2018 which is my birthday (I didn't change or update anything in the EOI ). *Same points for both the dates*. *Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?*
> 
> Scenario 2: The initial DOE for my friend is 15|09|2017 with 60 points. Now updated with 70 points on 15|05|2018.*Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?*
> ...


If points have changed then the date on which point changes is effective.
Good that you increased points.
Goodluck for you invitation


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> take my word, you will get invitation on August 2018 Round.
> I am sure as I am watching the trend as well the fact sheet.
> The fact sheet confirms the numbers are same as previous year,So rest assured, you will get your invioitatiion on August 2018.
> Best luck
> ...


Thanks for the response. Well I hope August brings in some good news for me and other applicants.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> The numbers are going to be same.
> 2017-18 vs 2018-19 immigration fact sheet given below, by which you can rest assured to get before september or octobe 2018 if you are atleast 65 points
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


Bro, I appreciate your optimism, but the ceilings are just a number and DoHA are not obliged to invite them all, or even the same number as last year.

Peter Dutton had already told three months back that ceilings are going to remain the same.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imprincek said:


> Bro, I appreciate your optimism, but the ceilings are just a number and DoHA are not obliged to invite them all, or even the same number as last year.
> 
> Peter Dutton had already told three months back that ceilings are going to remain the same.


Second that.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

No complex assumptions it is perfectly clear from the logic that they are limiting pro ratas from no pros for an unknown period of time. Non-pros are getting their cakes this year and pro ratas like us will be in hell forever this year if this trend does not change.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> The numbers are going to be same.
> 2017-18 vs 2018-19 immigration fact sheet given below, by which you can rest assured to get before september or octobe 2018 if you are atleast 65 points
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


Considering the migration numbers are going to be the same, can we assume that the first four months of this year will have a similar number of invites as well at 2k, 2k, 3.5k and 2.5k?

I understand that DoHA is not obliged to fill those numbers, but perhaps this is a good sign for aspiring migrants that there will be a considerable number of invites in the first few months?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> The numbers are going to be same.
> 2017-18 vs 2018-19 immigration fact sheet given below, by which you can rest assured to get before september or octobe 2018 if you are atleast 65 points
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


these number, as we see, do not mean much, government have flexible mechanism to manage migration, i.e. invite more/less


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> these number, as we see, do not mean much, government have flexible mechanism to manage migration, i.e. invite more/less


Yeah, simply in one morning they will come to the office and change the lever for reducing the caps over various profession and making every people like us more frightened and depressed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Considering the migration numbers are going to be the same, can we assume that the first four months of this year will have a similar number of invites as well at 2k, 2k, 3.5k and 2.5k?
> 
> I understand that DoHA is not obliged to fill those numbers, but perhaps this is a good sign for aspiring migrants that there will be a considerable number of invites in the first few months?


The proof of the pudding is in the eating

Let the official results be published for at least a couple of rounds before one can start making serious predictions 
At the moment everyone is shooting in the dark at shadows and interpreting as per their own convenience 

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The proof of the pudding is in the eating
> 
> Let the official results be published for at least a couple of rounds before one can start making serious predictions
> At the moment everyone is shooting in the dark at shadows and interpreting as per their own convenience
> ...


Yeah, I guess waiting should be the best option... but it is so annoying. 

Got to appreciate the patience of those who are waiting for months. :clap2:

Here I am becoming impatient after only two months of submitting my EOI. :|

Hope we have some good news in the upcoming rounds. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Makhijanigaurav (Jul 21, 2018)

75 points for Business Analyst ICT.EOI date 1st July 18. Could some one suggest an expected date for ITA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Yeah, I guess waiting should be the best option... but it is so annoying.
> 
> Got to appreciate the patience of those who are waiting for months. :clap2:
> 
> ...


with 70 its hard, only if they will return to 2600-3000 per round, then soon.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> with 70 its hard, only if they will return to 2600-3000 per round, then soon.


Per month you mean?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Makhijanigaurav said:


> 75 points for Business Analyst ICT.EOI date 1st July 18. Could some one suggest an expected date for ITA.


as per trend not anytime soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Per month you mean?


yes, but there were some months in the past with 2000+ invites each round... see attached.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yeah, simply in one morning they will come to the office and change the lever for reducing the caps over various profession and making every people like us more frightened and depressed.


pretty much yes... but what can we do...


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> yes, but there were some months in the past with 2000+ invites each round... see attached.


Yup I saw that too!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Yup I saw that too!


Search and See the posts of Welshstone (Tony ) on the forum or visit Iscah website for any information regarding invites 
They are MARA agents and have much more information then other members making random calculations 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> This document shows what you're looking for:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#


historical info is irrelevant, estimation is irrelevant, all these iscah and other, its just plain fantasies of some sick minds, you can't estimate something that depends on decision made on a day by official setting up the round.


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

kunsal said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > The proof of the pudding is in the eating
> ...



Hey newbienz,
One quick question, In my ACS result 
ACS deducted first 2 years 
12/05/2011 to 11/05/2013
But in result they just mentioned that my experience can be counted after may.
So in EOI Ishould start my exp from 12 May 2013 or 01 June 2013.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prashantagstya said:


> Hey newbienz,
> One quick question, In my ACS result
> ACS deducted first 2 years
> 12/05/2011 to 11/05/2013
> ...


I would put 1st of June to be safe.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Hey newbienz,
> One quick question, In my ACS result
> ACS deducted first 2 years
> 12/05/2011 to 11/05/2013
> ...


1st June 2013

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Hey newbienz,
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prashantagstya said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > I would put 1st of June to be safe.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > andreyx108b said:
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prashantagstya said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Software engineer 261313
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

but... lets be positive and watch! 

with VIC chances are there, i see they were tending to invite points lower then SC189 threshold currently stand


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > I would put 1st of June to be safe.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Tada. raise a query with skillselect technical support team, they will help you out with this. It should be 18/04/2018.
> 
> Don't worry. Best of luck.


maybe member looks at wrong date... ?


----------



## Dhaliwal (Feb 15, 2016)

dear friend, i am posting after long time.
whats was the number of invitation in july 2018.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Lists of State Nominated Occupations

For SOUth Australia


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Dhaliwal said:


> dear friend, i am posting after long time.
> whats was the number of invitation in july 2018.



official numbers yet to be announced 

unofficial numbers refer her: Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th July 2018 - Iscah


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

800 is rad :flypig:


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> historical info is irrelevant, estimation is irrelevant, all these iscah and other, its just plain fantasies of some sick minds, you can't estimate something that depends on decision made on a day by official setting up the round.


If historical factual information is irrelevant, why did you mention in one of your previous posts that there were some months in the past with 2000+ invites each round? That should be irrelevant too.

The OP asked for the actual number of invites per round in the last year and the document I linked contains that information. There are people in this forum who want actual data to look at and do their own analysis. Facts might be irrelevant to you but they are not to everyone else, so if you are not going to help those people at least leave them alone.


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

i guys looking to get some info and hope over here.

I sent my EOI for both 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points) on January of this year 2018. It's been 6 months now since I sent it.

My skills assesment is Engineering Technologist so 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals.

My points were 
Age - 30
English - 20
Employment in Australia - 5
Bachelor degree - 15

After maybe 4 months of submitting the EOI I thought maybe I should have done it through an immi agent, I don't know. What do you think are the hopes for me, any information or news you handle? 
It's pretty tough now.

Thanks!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

fhuneeus said:


> i guys looking to get some info and hope over here.
> 
> I sent my EOI for both 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points) on January of this year 2018. It's been 6 months now since I sent it.
> 
> ...


There is a backlog of applications with your same ANZSCO that have 75 points. Those need to be cleared before 70 pointers can be invited and it could take several months for that to happen. It all depends on the number of invites per round and the split between pro-rata and non pro-rata invitations.

Submitting your EOI through an agent would not have given you more points so it doesn't make a difference. The only way to improve your chances is to increase your points so maybe you could take the NAATI CCL test?


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> There is a backlog of applications with your same ANZSCO that have 75 points. Those need to be cleared before 70 pointers can be invited and it could take several months for that to happen. It all depends on the number of invites per round and the split between pro-rata and non pro-rata invitations.
> 
> Submitting your EOI through an agent would not have given you more points so it doesn't make a difference. The only way to improve your chances is to increase your points so maybe you could take the NAATI CCL test?


Thanks for the reply, might be a certain amount of hope.

I noticed that at the moment they say they only offer tests in Australia. And also I had a look (tried to sign up) and it says the earliest date they have is June 17, 2019 (Sydney) 

I read someone on another topic asked about different test locations and they said they would have a look at that petition later.

Does anyone know about the dates for the test? And also, how much does it cost?

Thanks a lot kiwi btw!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> If historical factual information is irrelevant, why did you mention in one of your previous posts that there were some months in the past with 2000+ invites each round? That should be irrelevant too.
> 
> The OP asked for the actual number of invites per round in the last year and the document I linked contains that information. There are people in this forum who want actual data to look at and do their own analysis. Facts might be irrelevant to you but they are not to everyone else, so if you are not going to help those people at least leave them alone.


because these are two different things, its very obvious  I point an example of the round size and put screenshot as the reference. 

You can't say: you will get an ITA within 3 month or 12 months (this is what ISCAH is doing) and the historical irrelevant in this case. 

However, you can say that if the rounds will continue at 5000 per months like it happen in XXXX then the chances of invite are higher. However saying "when" will be pure lie to say when, because you don't know what the next round will be 300, 600 or 12000


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> 800 is rad :flypig:


based on the myimmitracker it was between 600 and 800, as about 40 members reported an invite, which is double of what is being reported on 300 rounds (i.e. 20-25). Meaining sample size is round about 10%


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> because these are two different things, its very obvious  I point an example of the round size and put screenshot as the reference.
> 
> You can't say: you will get an ITA within 3 month or 12 months (this is what ISCAH is doing) and the historical irrelevant in this case.
> 
> However, you can say that if the rounds will continue at 5000 per months like it happen in XXXX then the chances of invite are higher. However saying "when" will be pure lie to say when, because you don't know what the next round will be 300, 600 or 12000


You didn't bother to look at the document I linked, did you? It had nothing to do with Iscah and had no estimates or predictions in it whatsoever. It was just a historical record of invitation rounds since 2014 based on official published data. It didn't even include the latest 11 July round simply because there is no official data for it yet.

You are so eager to attack Iscah that you keep bringing them up even when a post made no reference to them at all.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> You didn't bother to look at the document I linked, did you? It had nothing to do with Iscah and had no estimates or predictions in it whatsoever. It was just a historical record of invitation rounds since 2014 based on official published data. It didn't even include the latest 11 July round simply because there is no official data for it yet.
> 
> You are so eager to attack Iscah that you keep bringing them up even when a post made no reference to them at all.


i am not eager to attack anyone or anything, the discussion above we had in this thread was about iscah estimates, i have no idea what document you attached, not sure where you have mentioned it, the discussion was about iscah and hence i continued the discussion about them.

I reckon you refer to document by BulletAK, and it is an excellent source of quick data re-the past rounds, i totally agree, it helps to see what was happening.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> i am not eager to attack anyone or anything, the discussion above we had in this thread was about iscah estimates, i have no idea what document you attached, not sure where you have mentioned it, the discussion was about iscah and hence i continued the discussion about them.




You made a mistake then. Someone asked about where he/she can find historical points cutoff. @kiwifruit replied with the Google sheet link. And then you quoted the Google sheet, saying they are all irrelevant. 

Smh




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

fhuneeus said:


> i guys looking to get some info and hope over here.
> 
> I sent my EOI for both 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points) on January of this year 2018. It's been 6 months now since I sent it.
> 
> ...


Did you apply 190 Vic or NSW


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> You made a mistake then. Someone asked about where he/she can find historical points cutoff. @kiwifruit replied with the Google sheet link. And then you quoted the Google sheet, saying they are all irrelevant.
> 
> Smh
> 
> ...


i guess i did  sorry, my bad.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

fhuneeus said:


> Thanks for the reply, might be a certain amount of hope.
> 
> I noticed that at the moment they say they only offer tests in Australia. And also I had a look (tried to sign up) and it says the earliest date they have is June 17, 2019 (Sydney)
> 
> ...


You're welcome 

The test costs AUD 800. It is not cheap.

Currently, in 2018, NAATI will run CCL tests in the following weeks:

13-17 August 2018
22-26 October 2018
3-7 December 2018

However, their website states the following:

"Any additional dates will be added to this list. In any case, due to high demand we expect all 2018 test sessions to be full."


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

13akber said:


> Did you apply 190 Vic or NSW


Yes, I applied to NSW


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

fhuneeus said:


> Yes, I applied to NSW


 points it may take another 8 to 9 months to invite may be more than at the current scenario.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> points it may take another 8 to 9 months to invite may be more than at the current scenario.


its a good scenario i would say.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys, i have my birth certificate in Hindi language. Would that work while submitting the documents? Can i submit anything else apart from birth certificate as birth proof?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi guys, i have my birth certificate in Hindi language. Would that work while submitting the documents? Can i submit anything else apart from birth certificate as birth proof?


Hi

Front and back of passport, Year 10/12 certificates and English Translation of your Hindi B/C

Regards

Tony


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks tony 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Front and back of passport, Year 10/12 certificates and English Translation of your Hindi B/C
> 
> ...


Just a continuation to the post

Get it translated by a NAATI translator to avoid any issues of credibility of the translator

Cheers


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,
My query is not related to 189 visas. But, hope experts can clarify my matter below.
I'm an Engineering Diplomate and my qualification was assessed by EA. 
According to the outcome letter, my engineering diploma was assessed as equivalent to a Bachelor Degree. 
So can I claim points (15) for a Bachelor degree or is it still 10 points for the Diploma?
I don't have a bachelor certificate, will it be a problem at the Visa stage with the case officer, since my certificate clearly indicates as a "Diploma in Engineering".

Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

chamku said:


> Hi,
> My query is not related to 189 visas. But, hope experts can clarify my matter below.
> I'm an Engineering Diplomate and my qualification was assessed by EA.
> According to the outcome letter, my engineering diploma was assessed as equivalent to a Bachelor Degree.
> ...


Hi

Check with EA they have correctly assessed your qualification - Should be 10 points - but if EA says it is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor degree, then 15 points is possible - but sounds like an error to me

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi guys, i have my birth certificate in Hindi language. Would that work while submitting the documents? Can i submit anything else apart from birth certificate as birth proof?


get it translated by certified translator.


----------



## jan1313 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI in November 2017 with 65 points. However in MAY 2018 I was checking my EOI application and saved it again due to which it showed that "Your EOI has been updated" and now I can see my EOI being updated in May 2018 but the points are still the same. SO would it push me back in the queue for invites if ever invite comes for 65 points.

Thanks


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> ABCD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, i have my birth certificate in Hindi language. Would that work while submitting the documents? Can i submit anything else apart from birth certificate as birth proof?
> ...


Hi, 

Where is birth certificate required. I have submitted my eoi and till now agent has never been told me that requirement of birth certificate is also there. Why cannot 10th, 12th and aadhar card, passport be treated as proof for birthday.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where is birth certificate required. I have submitted my eoi and till now agent has never been told me that requirement of birth certificate is also there. Why cannot 10th, 12th and aadhar card, passport be treated as proof for birthday.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


you may ignore it, it does not seem mandatory, but, if you get a request, then you will still have to submit it... the issue is each CO contact with request is a delay factor in processing of your visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where is birth certificate required. I have submitted my eoi and till now agent has never been told me that requirement of birth certificate is also there. Why cannot 10th, 12th and aadhar card, passport be treated as proof for birthday.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


The documents you mentioned are the substitute 
Nothing beats a birth certificate for date of birth
If you have one, or can get one made, do it
It will be beneficial in the long run
I am struggling to get birth certificates for my parents for their PR & citizenship applicationn

Cheers


----------



## go4ram (Jul 22, 2018)

*new to this thread - help required*

Hello Guys,

I am new to this thread and to the world of immigrating to AUS.
I have recently hired an Immigration consultant.

here are my details.
potential visa type: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream
My Current score per points table: 80 points.
Occupation - 261112 - system analyst

I will be submitting my docs for ACS evaluation. 

I wanted to know what are my changes of securing an invitation in this scenario and how long it will take.
any help is much appreciated.

Regards,
Ram.


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I need your suggestions.

My skills have been assessed by ACS under ANZSCO code *261311 *(Analyst Programmer) in June 2017 when I was working at Singapore. My employment after August 2010 is considered the skills required for 261311. Hence, my ACS assessed work experience for EOI points is 6yr 10 months which gives 10 points for my EOI.
I left Singapore in July 2017 and joined the same company at Chennai-India with the same designation. My work experience in India starting July 2017 is NOT assessed by ACS so far.

*Questions:*
1. Do I need to apply to ACS for skill assessment from July 2017 to till date so that I can claim an extra 5 points when I complete 8 years of ACS assessed work experience?
2. If I need to apply for ACS, shall I mention as "INCREMENTAL Skill Assessment" by quoting my previous ACS reference number? (or)
3. Do I need to specify as fresh ACS by providing all my work experience letters?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

mavivj said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need your suggestions.
> 
> ...


If your current score is 70 (or below 70), I believe you should go for reassessment.

The extra 5 points would certainly boost your chances of getting an invite on 189/190 route. But not sure how the incremental assessment works though. Let's wait for the experts to comment on that aspect.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

jan1313 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in November 2017 with 65 points. However in MAY 2018 I was checking my EOI application and saved it again due to which it showed that "Your EOI has been updated" and now I can see my EOI being updated in May 2018 but the points are still the same. SO would it push me back in the queue for invites if ever invite comes for 65 points.
> 
> Thanks


Check for the "Date of Effect" from Skillselect website. I don't think merely saving a page using "Update EOI" link will result in resubmission of your EOI(unless yoi submit it again), but you can easily check this from your EOI homepage.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

So i do not get it. I have a birth certificate in my local language which is hindi. Would that be good enough?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> So i do not get it. I have a birth certificate in my local language which is hindi. Would that be good enough?


No. Any document that is not in English needs to be translated by a certified translator.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

So basivally if i give my hindi language birth certificate along with the translated birth certificate by a certified translator it will work ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

go4ram said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will get invited in the next round for sure once you lodge your EOI. Good luck for the ACS assessment, hope it will be quick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> points it may take another 8 to 9 months to invite may be more than at the current scenario.


Wow so you think with the current scenario I would get an invite after 8 months from now?

Please confirm. I thought 70-75 points was ok. 
Maybe I will have to start thinking of doing the NAATI CCL test.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mavivj said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need your suggestions.
> 
> ...


1. I would have
2. Drop an email to ACS and ask. You will certainly have to link your old application with this one
3. Ask ACS

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fhuneeus said:


> Wow so you think with the current scenario I would get an invite after 8 months from now?
> 
> Please confirm. I thought 70-75 points was ok.
> Maybe I will have to start thinking of doing the NAATI CCL test.
> ...


It can go both ways... get invited or not get invited and no one able to tell anything factual.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

fhuneeus said:


> Wow so you think with the current scenario I would get an invite after 8 months from now?
> 
> Please confirm. I thought 70-75 points was ok.
> Maybe I will have to start thinking of doing the NAATI CCL test.
> ...


Hi, I'm in the same exact position as you. Don't depend on a long wait. Do whatever you can to increase your points if you have the NAATI option to increase points don't think twice do it. I am also studying for NAATI with the same points 70-75. Good luck.


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

*BC*



newbienz said:


> Just a continuation to the post
> 
> Get it translated by a NAATI translator to avoid any issues of credibility of the translator
> 
> Cheers


Hi

Does DOHA accept passport, 10th certificate as substitute for birth certificate in case I dont have a birth certificate?

Thanks
Bha517


----------



## jan1313 (Jul 22, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> jan1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


The Date of edfect is still Nov 2017 but in the EOI it shows “Last submitted on May 2018”. So not sure which date would be considered now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jan1313 said:


> The Date of edfect is still Nov 2017 but in the EOI it shows “Last submitted on May 2018”. So not sure which date would be considered now.


Date of effect for invites so Nov 2017
No ambiguity 
Relax

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Date of effect for invites so Nov 2017
> No ambiguity
> Relax
> 
> Cheers


Hi 
Is there an 189 round this week and which date it can be on. Plz correct if wrong.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

fhuneeus said:


> Wow so you think with the current scenario I would get an invite after 8 months from now?
> 
> Please confirm. I thought 70-75 points was ok.
> Maybe I will have to start thinking of doing the NAATI CCL test.
> ...


minimum 6 months.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Hi
> Is there an 189 round this week and which date it can be on. Plz correct if wrong.


Likely tomorrow (24th July 7.30pm IST) as per the updates from several others on this forum. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just a continuation to the post
> 
> Get it translated by a NAATI translator to avoid any issues of credibility of the translator
> 
> Cheers


Any reference for NAATI translator in Bangalore, India?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bha517 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does DOHA accept passport, 10th certificate as substitute for birth certificate in case I dont have a birth certificate?
> 
> ...


yes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> Hi
> Is there an 189 round this week and which date it can be on. Plz correct if wrong.


yes.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Good Morning

Thanks for the information shared to both of you.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Usha Balla (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi,

I lodged EOI on 13th March 2018 with 75 points for Business Analyst. 
When can I expect an invite?
Any prediction is appreciated. 
Regards 
Usha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged EOI on 13th March 2018 with 75 points for Business Analyst.
> When can I expect an invite?
> ...


hm... the cutoff is somehwerhe in mid feb... so if 75 pointers will get invited - then you are relatively close.


----------



## puppeye (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi all, I understand that if an applicant wants to withdraw a visa application (SC190), he/she needs to file a form 1446. My question is, however, i dont know how to upload it to my immiaccount, do i just use "attach document" and if so under which section? 

Many thanks!

P.S. I havent been assigned a CO yet so i dont have a point of contact


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged EOI on 13th March 2018 with 75 points for Business Analyst.
> When can I expect an invite?
> ...





Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged EOI on 13th March 2018 with 75 points for Business Analyst.
> When can I expect an invite?
> ...


The last cutoff date was 28th Feb for 261111 for 75 pointers. Assuming there aren't many 75 pointers between 28th and your EOI date and they send a good number of invitations, you have good chances of securing an invite.:fingerscrossed:

However, it all depends on the number of invites and if there aren't many 80 pointers waiting between June 30th(when the last 80 pointer was invited as per my information) and 23rd July.


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys need your help to understand.I did not want to be bound to a particular state and I tried to increase my score as much as possible.

I have 75 points software engineer 261313-EOI 189 filed 5th July
Then I saw in the ISCAH results that waiting at 75 points is 8 months plus visa processing for 75% applicants is 8 months(therfore 16 months in all)

16 months is a lot ,hence worried and assuming total processing time as 8 months for 190 (NSW invite 3 months and processing 75% applicants as 5 months-score of 80 points),I am thinking of applying for 190 NSW.

Seniors please suggest,I am a lot confused by the ISCAH results and also I am not 100 % sure about the pro-rata and what does that mean?

1)Are there any chances of 75 pointers to get a grant in 10 months from now for 189?
2)Till when 190 is allowed to be withdrawn,Once I submit documents after NSW pre-invite...I cannot apply for 189 in a seperate EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> Guys need your help to understand.I did not want to be bound to a particular state and I tried to increase my score as much as possible.
> 
> I have 75 points software engineer 261313-EOI 189 filed 5th July
> Then I saw in the ISCAH results that waiting at 75 points is 8 months plus visa processing for 75% applicants is 8 months(therfore 16 months in all)
> ...


1. No idea

2. You can have the NSW 190 EOI separately
Don’t touch the existing 189 EOI

So your 189 is not affected no matter what you do with NSW
Once you get a pre invite, you can decide if you want to apply for final invite or not and pay the fees

Cheers


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys i understand that no one can predict the future but to just clear my understanding a bit better better,on what basis do you feel that wait time is 8 months suddenly instead of previous 3 months as per ISCAH site(189 261313 with 75 points.)

ISCAH site tells 11th April 2018 75 points 261313 got an invite but those who file EOI now in July have to wait 8 months.Something doesnt seem right here.How accurate are normally the results

I tried to read earlier posts but did not get conclusive answers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> Guys i understand that no one can predict the future but to just clear my understanding a bit better better,on what basis do you feel that wait time is 8 months suddenly instead of previous 3 months as per ISCAH site(189 261313 with 75 points.)
> 
> ISCAH site tells 11th April 2018 75 points 261313 got an invite but those who file EOI now in July have to wait 8 months.Something doesnt seem right here.How accurate are normally the results
> 
> I tried to read earlier posts but did not get conclusive answers.


Wait for tomorrow round
Hopefully the fog will be reduced

Cheers


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks newbienz ,on skillselect-when will the official results likely be updated for 1st and 2nd draw of July 2018(as in normally for previous cases)-Are we expecting a official site update tomorrow?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> Thanks newbienz ,on skillselect-when will the official results likely be updated for 1st and 2nd draw of July 2018(as in normally for previous cases)-Are we expecting a official site update tomorrow?


You can predict the actions of maybe even GOD , but not DHA
They have become so secretive and irregular, it’s frustrating 

You have to depend on the Iscah unofficial results only
They are quite accurate mostly 

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

germanattempt2 said:


> Guys i understand that no one can predict the future but to just clear my understanding a bit better better,on what basis do you feel that wait time is 8 months suddenly instead of previous 3 months as per ISCAH site(189 261313 with 75 points.)
> 
> ISCAH site tells 11th April 2018 75 points 261313 got an invite but those who file EOI now in July have to wait 8 months.Something doesnt seem right here.How accurate are normally the results
> 
> I tried to read earlier posts but did not get conclusive answers.


Its simple Maths. Last DOE to receive invite is 11th April. In the past 4-5 rounds DOE for 261313 has been moving 1 week each round. So if your DOE is in july, then if the current trend continues you have roughly 15 weeks between 11th April and July.
which means 15 rounds. 2 rounds per month comes to 7.5/8 Months.
Hope that helps


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Moveoz, a very nice explanation .Thank you.But discouraging to all applicants if the trend continues

1)Isnt Victoria strict on giving invites to 2613(what i read elsewhere).Plus I heard NSW prefers it to be only state in EOI and not any.
I see you have applied for both-seperate EOI or 'any' option 
2)NSW and Victoria 190 have not been opened yet right for this year, and we are expecting it to be Aug end?


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

germanattempt2 said:


> Moveoz, a very nice explanation .Thank you.But discouraging to all applicants if the trend continues
> 
> 1)Isnt Victoria strict on giving invites to 2613(what i read elsewhere).Plus I heard NSW prefers it to be only state in EOI and not any.
> I see you have applied for both-seperate EOI or 'any' option
> 2)NSW and Victoria 190 have not been opened yet right for this year, and we are expecting it to be Aug end?


The Assumption here to note is 'If the TREND CONTINUES...', so lets hope that it doesn't.
1. Yes, its strict. But I am anyways at 70+5 with SS, so not expecting ITA anytime soon, hence not worried about the multiple EOIs yet. Once Points Increase and get in the bracket of expecting ITA, will be making changes to EOI then.
2. Victoria is Open. NSW expected to open anytime between Aug - Sep


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

germanattempt2 said:


> Thanks newbienz ,on skillselect-when will the official results likely be updated for 1st and 2nd draw of July 2018(as in normally for previous cases)-Are we expecting a official site update tomorrow?


3-6 weeks.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> The last cutoff date was 28th Feb for 261111 for 75 pointers. Assuming there aren't many 75 pointers between 28th and your EOI date and they send a good number of invitations, you have good chances of securing an invite.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> However, it all depends on the number of invites and if there aren't many 80 pointers waiting between June 30th(when the last 80 pointer was invited as per my information) and 23rd July.


Hey mate, 
We're you able to get a 190 NSW? I recall you were looking for it.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

fhuneeus said:


> Wow so you think with the current scenario I would get an invite after 8 months from now?
> 
> Please confirm. I thought 70-75 points was ok.
> Maybe I will have to start thinking of doing the NAATI CCL test.
> ...


Hi fhuneeus

Great practical advice from NEWB:

*"Hi, I'm in the same exact position as you. Don't depend on a long wait. Do whatever you can to increase your points if you have the NAATI option to increase points don't think twice do it. I am also studying for NAATI with the same points 70-75. Good luck."*

but Andreyx108b's advice is much more considered and well researched - he probably spent hours wading through MYIMMITRACKER data to come up with:

*"It can go both ways... get invited or not get invited and no one able to tell anything factual."*

As NEWB says, best to assume the worst and hope for the best. 

I can give you a bit of analysis from past results published by Immigration. The 50 invites per round, for Other Engineers looks to be a thing of the past (it is over 9 months since 50 were invited - 18th October 2017). The last 5 rounds of 2017/2018, only 9 invites per round saw 75 pointers backing up. it looks like, but not yet confirmed officially, that only 9 were invited on 11th July 2018 - with it being a 3 week gap from the previous round, it would have struggled, IMHO, to invite any 75 pointers on 11th July and, depending on how many of the 80 pointers were cleared, another round of 9 tomorrow may also stay in the 80 point level.

I think, that a good outcome for Pro Rata occupations would be to increase the allocation per round to about 50% - if this happens tomorrow night, about 25 invites should start clearing the 75 pointers and maybe eat into the 70 point queue by about 3 or 4 days at best. So the 70 point queue from 31st October 2018 would need to move 62 days to reach a 70 point EOI lodged on 1st January 2018 (not sure when yours was lodged).

So at that rate maybe your 70 point EOI could get invited in about 6 months. But if the invites remain at 9 per round (or anything less than 20), you may never get invited at 70 points. But there is a gradual creep increasing the required points across the board - first it was PTE over the last 3 years or so - more recently a majority of onshore applicants will be getting an extra 5 points for NAATI (CCL).

so anybody who looks at the numbers, and thinks they may be a chance of an invite in 3 or more months time, should do everything possible to get extra points if humanly possible.

So I hope it evens up a bit tomorrow night, but that will be at the expense of the non pro-rata EOIs - let's see what happens.

Regards


Tony


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

pravincv said:


> Hey mate,
> We're you able to get a 190 NSW? I recall you were looking for it.


No man.. hard luck. Did not receive the invite in the last 190 round of June. People with 75 points were invited even with an eoi later than me but somehow I was left out. Maybe because the experience points were less compared to the one invited.


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

*Experience verification if not claiming points*

I have got my skill assessment using my overseas experience before 2013 from ACS. They have deducted 3.8 years experience and I am not claiming points. I have marked this experience as non-relevant in EOI. I have reference letter from my employer but the company has closed back in 2014. I don't have bank statements or tax details. Just want to know if CO will ask for the employment documents. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manojsharmakkr said:


> I have got my skill assessment using my overseas experience before 2013 from ACS. They have deducted 3.8 years experience and I am not claiming points. I have marked this experience as non-relevant in EOI. I have reference letter from my employer but the company has closed back in 2014. I don't have bank statements or tax details. Just want to know if CO will ask for the employment documents. Thanks


if you are not claiming points: no.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manojsharmakkr said:


> I have got my skill assessment using my overseas experience before 2013 from ACS. They have deducted 3.8 years experience and I am not claiming points. I have marked this experience as non-relevant in EOI. I have reference letter from my employer but the company has closed back in 2014. I don't have bank statements or tax details. Just want to know if CO will ask for the employment documents. Thanks


The chances are extremely extremely low as you have not claimed points

But cannot be totally ruled out as I presume after all that employment has been used to get a positive assessment from ACS 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi fhuneeus
> 
> Great practical advice from NEWB:
> 
> ...


I don’t understand why you have not added that member to your ignore list till now

Let him rave and rant all he wants but you will not be distracted as you will not see his posts
You don’t have to react to everything he says
So just add him to your ignore list and be done with it 

My life on the forum has become so much better since I have done that

Cheers


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have 75 points, 261313. Eoi date of effect 11 april (530pm ist). Shall I expect invite tomorrow?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahil804 said:


> I have 75 points, 261313. Eoi date of effect 11 april (530pm ist). Shall I expect invite tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You need not ask anyone

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

This is the most credible estimate you can get

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don’t understand why you have not added that member to your ignore list till now
> 
> Let him rave and rant all he wants but you will not be distracted as you will not see his posts
> You don’t have to react to everything he says
> ...


I know, I know - my bad - I just cannot help myself when someone is deliberately undermining any real information posted, real information that will help people better understand a system that is affecting their lives. The Pluto guy was bad enough but obviously he does not understand, or want to understand the system - I saw his postings as reckless - but this other guy is just devious, disingenuous ... don't start me off - I think I had better block him - I presume I go into settings somewhere - I will sort.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

manojsharmakkr said:


> I have got my skill assessment using my overseas experience before 2013 from ACS. They have deducted 3.8 years experience and I am not claiming points. I have marked this experience as non-relevant in EOI. I have reference letter from my employer but the company has closed back in 2014. I don't have bank statements or tax details. Just want to know if CO will ask for the employment documents. Thanks


Hi

Yes, you should provide the evidence you gave to ACS to get the skills assessment - at least 2 or 4 years worth of evidence, whatever was required for your skills assessment.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sahil804 said:


> I have 75 points, 261313. Eoi date of effect 11 april (530pm ist). Shall I expect invite tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi Sahil

There was a 3 week gap to the 20th June 2018 invitation round and a report (IMMITRACKER) of an invite for 6th April and 11th April 2018 for 75 pointers - movement of 6 days - quite impressive if it was the same restricted 58 invites. You are in the enviable position looking like being the next 75 cab off the rank, even with a pathetic 58 invites. But even you cannot be certain of an invite tomorrow night, but you could be forgiven for being quietly confident. 

Good lick


Tony


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone! 

I am thinking of switching over to a new company but I fear that such a switch may create unnecessary complications even though I do not expect an ITA anytime soon.

So I want to know that if I do get the invite and I have already made the switch to a new company, will it create any issues as I would not have furnished these details in my EOI? 

Please advise me on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I know, I know - my bad - I just cannot help myself when someone is deliberately undermining any real information posted, real information that will help people better understand a system that is affecting their lives. The Pluto guy was bad enough but obviously he does not understand, or want to understand the system - I saw his postings as reckless - but this other guy is just devious, disingenuous ... don't start me off - I think I had better block him - I presume I go into settings somewhere - I will sort.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Click on his name

Click on User lists

Add to ignore list

Confirm And it’s done

Simple

You can then peacefully carry on the good work you are doing without any distractions 

Other members who are also fed up of him, can do the same

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Click on his name
> User profile
> User lists
> Add to ignore list
> ...


All sorted - two Users on my ignore list - no prizes for guessing who - can keep my eye on the ball now

Cheers 

Tony


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

I am sorry for posting it here but other forum are very inactive. 

I just want to know can i give and claim points for NAATI on a tourist visa ? 

Can i travel to Australia and give NAATI 
CCL and claim points for the same ?


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t understand why you have not added that member to your ignore list till now
> 
> Let him rave and rant all he wants but you will not be distracted as you will not see his posts
> You don’t have to react to everything he says
> ...


Who we talking 'bout again?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am thinking of switching over to a new company but I fear that such a switch may create unnecessary complications even though I do not expect an ITA anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Kunsal

70 points looks bad if they keep the invites at 58 per round - which I hope would be the worst case scenario. If it gets closer to 150 per round (50% of the full quota) then 70 pointers from 30th October 2017 will start moving towards your DOE.

The only other possible way to increase points before your experience date, would be to look at the NAATI (CCL) test, assuming you have proficiency in a language on the list, and then see if you can get a visitor visa to come and sit the test.

Regards

Tony


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Hi Experts,

A quick question on the number of invites for FY17-18 for the listed occupation code: 261313.
As per this Invitation trend tracker - the total number of invites for this pro-rata code were 3629 against a given occupation ceiling of 6202. So is this the first instance in the last few years where DHA decided to not exhaust the available slots?

A quick glance through other occupation lists also indicates similar trend. Or am I misreading these stats? Could someone please clarify?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DHA is not obliged to meet the ceilings. Of course there were cases in the past where they hit the ceiling for certain occupations. But for some reasons, they may choose not to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> A quick question on the number of invites for FY17-18 for the listed occupation code: 261313.
> As per this Invitation trend tracker - the total number of invites for this pro-rata code were 3629 against a given occupation ceiling of 6202. So is this the first instance in the last few years where DHA decided to not exhaust the available slots?
> ...


Hi Ronnie

Up to the end of 2016/2017, all non pro-rata EOIs that scored 60 were invited - so the full ceiling of invites for the 8 groups of pro rata occupations, did not restrict one Non Pro Rata EOI from being invited. Last year was new territory for the Skillselect system and even reduced invites for pro rata occupations was restricting invites to non-pro rata occupations. 

so the question is what Pro rata to non-pro rata split is preferred by Immigration - I think close to a 50-50 split is a reasonable estimate as when they did intervene and reduce the quota to 25% and then 20% for the pro ratas, this changed the split of the 300 invites from about 250 - 50 in favour of pro rata occupations to about 180 to 120 in favour of pro-ratas. 

with the round of 11th July 2018 looking like 800 or more total invites, maybe only 180 of them were pro-rata invites - so we may get a correction tomorrow night relaxing the pro rata restriction to 50% or even 60%. Or it was intentional and the severe restriction is maintained for at least 1 more round. Until Immigration tell us what is going on, we may be none the wiser after tomorrow's round on what the outlook is for the rest of the year.

Regards

Tony


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Kunsal
> 
> 70 points looks bad if they keep the invites at 58 per round - which I hope would be the worst case scenario. If it gets closer to 150 per round (50% of the full quota) then 70 pointers from 30th October 2017 will start moving towards your DOE.
> 
> ...



HI Welshstone and all, Can we give NAATI CCL test while on tourist visa to Australia??
I have a valid tourist visa and need 5 pts more... and i just visited Australia last month....i didn't knew about CCL test then...


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ronnie
> 
> Up to the end of 2016/2017, all non pro-rata EOIs that scored 60 were invited - so the full ceiling of invites for the 8 groups of pro rata occupations, did not restrict one Non Pro Rata EOI from being invited. Last year was new territory for the Skillselect system and even reduced invites for pro rata occupations was restricting invites to non-pro rata occupations.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. Looking forward to tomorrow's invitation round


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Until Immigration tell us what is going on, we may be none the wiser after tomorrow's round on what the outlook is for the rest of the year.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Do they ever tell us? Or it's gotta be inferred by specialists like yourself? Are Freedom of Information requests common to find the rationale behind their actions?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Do they ever tell us? Or it's gotta be inferred by specialists like yourself? Are Freedom of Information requests common to find the rationale behind their actions?


Hi

There is no reason not to tell us as they have total control of applications through the invitation system. FOI requests can take a month or so to get anything and sometimes they are no help e.g. the total numbers have not yet been decided.

Official results for 11th July would also be handy

Regards

Tony


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Kunsal
> 
> 70 points looks bad if they keep the invites at 58 per round - which I hope would be the worst case scenario. If it gets closer to 150 per round (50% of the full quota) then 70 pointers from 30th October 2017 will start moving towards your DOE.
> 
> ...


Hey Tony.

Thanks for the feedback.

Yes I understand that 189 is going to be tough for me at 70 points... so I am just going to see how the next few rounds go in terms of invites and then prepare for NAATI.

However, I think there is a offshore center at Delhi for NAATI so I don't think I will need to travel to Australia even though I have a tourist visa.

One of my current concerns is regarding a potential company change. I have furnished my current company details in my EOI.

What I want to know is if I move on to another company, will such a move cause any complications if I get an ITA considering there is no record of the new company I will be working at in my EOI? Will CO have any issues?

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

arnolds said:


> HI Welshstone and all, Can we give NAATI CCL test while on tourist visa to Australia??
> I have a valid tourist visa and need 5 pts more... and i just visited Australia last month....i didn't knew about CCL test then...


Yes you can but you have to register and you may not get a test date for 6 months or so

Regards

Tony


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi fhuneeus
> 
> Great practical advice from NEWB:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Tony!


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Best of luck guys for upcoming big day...


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> if you are not claiming points: no.


Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The chances are extremely extremely low as you have not claimed points
> 
> But cannot be totally ruled out as I presume after all that employment has been used to get a positive assessment from ACS
> 
> Cheers




Thank you @newbienz.


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, you should provide the evidence you gave to ACS to get the skills assessment - at least 2 or 4 years worth of evidence, whatever was required for your skills assessment.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony.

I only have reference letter and will submit that with my application. hope they won't ask for more proofs. I have discussed with some applicants and they didn't get any request from the CO. Thanks again.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Unless they increase the restriction ratio to Pro Rata from 20% to 100%, I don’t see myself getting the invitation in this year. With 50 ratio, maybe next May😅 maybe I ll get 190 invitation in two months who knows. but anyway good luck to all in the upcoming round👏


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

The day has arrived..!!

I wish the restrictions on pro-rata is removed.. or at least made 50-60% as Tony said..!! What a wait...

All the best everyone..!! Hopefully my 1 day gap to invite is cleared today..


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> Unless they increase the restriction ratio to Pro Rata from 20% to 100%, I don’t see myself getting the invitation in this year. With 50 ratio, maybe next May😅 maybe I ll get 190 invitation in two months who knows. but anyway good luck to all in the upcoming round👏


Good luck Johnny. But curious to know why you would think it may take until May next year even with a 50% ratio allocation?

What's your occupation and point breakdown?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> I am sorry for posting it here but other forum are very inactive.
> 
> I just want to know can i give and claim points for NAATI on a tourist visa ?
> 
> ...


You can

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am thinking of switching over to a new company but I fear that such a switch may create unnecessary complications even though I do not expect an ITA anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Just mark the new employment as non relevant the moment you switch over to the new company

You will have to give the details of the new company in the EOI
You need not get yourself reassessed, if that’s your worry, as long as you don’t claim points for this experience 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnolds said:


> HI Welshstone and all, Can we give NAATI CCL test while on tourist visa to Australia??
> I have a valid tourist visa and need 5 pts more... and i just visited Australia last month....i didn't knew about CCL test then...


Don’t kick yourself 

It’s not as if you could have just walked into the test center and given the exam

The test dates are booked for several months ahead

You will have to book the slot and plan a trip on that date

Cheers


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> I am sorry for posting it here but other forum are very inactive.
> 
> I just want to know can i give and claim points for NAATI on a tourist visa ?
> 
> ...


Hi ABCD, I am taking the NAATI Exam so I believe I can answer this. NAATI took about 4 weeks for me to give a test date after paying and registering. I've heard some languages wait time is even longer. My advice is to register and wait for a test date and then apply for a tourist visa in that duration. 

To answer your particular question yes u can give NAATI exam a try on a tourist visa and claim the 5 points CCL in your EOI. I know people who are doing it.

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> I am sorry for posting it here but other forum are very inactive.
> 
> I just want to know can i give and claim points for NAATI on a tourist visa ?
> 
> ...


Hi

I have recently passed NAATI CCL. for me it took 4 months to get a test date. I have heard that test dates are booked until Jan 2019. But NAATI also adding some new venues to make more dates available. They give updates on their website about this or you can join some groups on FB to get the information when any date is available. You have to be really quick to book the date as so many people are waiting for the dates. Best of Luck.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

13 hours to go


dragonmigrant said:


> The day has arrived..!!
> 
> I wish the restrictions on pro-rata is removed.. or at least made 50-60% as Tony said..!! What a wait...
> 
> All the best everyone..!! Hopefully my 1 day gap to invite is cleared today..


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

hope the SA 75p moves tonight, slim chance to be invited but clearing of backlog helps.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

So today we have another round and possible closure of the July thread

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

molaboy said:


> hope the SA 75p moves tonight, slim chance to be invited but clearing of backlog helps.


I think that's what everyone wants LOL! Fingers crossed!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandhuken (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi I have submitted my EOI for 189 as System Analyst -261112 with 60- points this Feb 2018 and then updated on July 5 with 75 points. 
So question here is is my EOI lodgement is still same as Feb or will be taken as July?
Also, please tell me when can I get an invite for it?

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

LimpBizkit said:


> I think that's what everyone wants LOL! Fingers crossed!:fingerscrossed:


More than slightly off-topic, but I just wanna say Chocolate Starfish and Hotdog Flavored Water was the first CD I ever bought for myself :music: (a Limp Bizkit CD for anyone else wondering)


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

July. Date of effect of eoi changes of your point changes. In your case there is a point change. Hence july


sandhuken said:


> Hi I have submitted my EOI for 189 as System Analyst -261112 with 60- points this Feb 2018 and then updated on July 5 with 75 points.
> So question here is is my EOI lodgement is still same as Feb or will be taken as July?
> Also, please tell me when can I get an invite for it?
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lata (May 19, 2017)

Is there an invite today? What time?


----------



## Lata (May 19, 2017)

I meant an invitation round ,sorry..


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info. 

I am 2613* 75pts EOI 26th May 

Would you recommend me NAATI ?

I am little confused as it may take more time and i may get an invite earlier but i want to take an advice


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I am 2613* 75pts EOI 26th May
> 
> ...


Hi

I would probably going for NAATI unless I saw some change in the 20% restriction tonight - if it stayed at 20% it could take all year to get to you if at all. Any increase will see it getting through that 3 month queue to you faster. So if the 75 point invites don't move well into March 2018 or better, book the NAATI

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lata said:


> Is there an invite today? What time?


Should be

7.30pm india time

Cheers


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony , 

I am sorry but i think u misinterpreted. 

I am 2613* , software eng , 75 pts 26th May which has moved till 11th April as per iscah. 

What would you suggest now ?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I would probably going for NAATI unless I saw some change in the 20% restriction tonight - if it stayed at 20% it could take all year to get to you if at all. Any increase will see it getting through that 3 month queue to you faster. So if the 75 point invites don't move well into March 2018 or better, book the NAATI
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

are you sure it will take whole year? He is a 75 pointer 2613* with DOE as 26th May,2018 i guess..


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Tony and other experts,

While I am eagerly waiting for 25th July invitation round, I am trying to gather all the documents. I have a question regarding PCC. I am currently in USA and my Wife & Kid (now 6 years) left USA for good on Dec-2017.

FBI PCC: I got FBI PCC for myself & wifey on 8th Feb,2018. You think it's better to get a fresh FBI PCC for both of us?

State PCC:: I know that I should get state PCC as well. But, should I also get state PCC for my wife as well? She is out of USA, and therefore, cannot give fingerprints for state PCC.

Please see my details in signature. 75 points, 261313 and DOE on 15th May,2018.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Devyani (Jul 13, 2018)

*Invitation Round*

Hi All,

If I'm not wrong there is an invitation round today? Can anyone tell me the time invites start going out? Thanks !!

ACS positive - ICT Business Analyst
EOI Initially Submitted On: 22/06/2018 -- 80 points
EOI Last Updated On: 09/07/2018

EOI 190 Lodged 25/06/2018 -- 85 Points
EOI Last Updated On: 09/07/2018

Waiting for an Invite!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi Tony ,
> 
> I am sorry but i think u misinterpreted.
> 
> ...


This is interesting. I wasn't thinking about NAATI at all until now, as some of you have opined that 75 pts for 2613* has a much better chance of getting either 190 NSW/VIC invite(80 pts with ss) in the next few months - even if the situation for pro-ratas stays bleak in 189 route.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Devyani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I'm not wrong there is an invitation round today? Can anyone tell me the time invites start going out? Thanks !!
> 
> ...


7.30 pm IST today / 00.00 am Canberra ACT


----------



## Devyani (Jul 13, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> 7.30 pm IST today / 00.00 am Canberra ACT


Thanks heaps!!


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ronnie
> 
> 
> with the round of 11th July 2018 looking like 800 or more total invites, maybe only 180 of them were pro-rata invites - so we may get a correction tomorrow night relaxing the pro rata restriction to 50% or even 60%. Or it was intentional and the severe restriction is maintained for at least 1 more round. Until Immigration tell us what is going on, we may be none the wiser after tomorrow's round on what the outlook is for the rest of the year.
> ...


Hi Tony,

Thanks for all your details analysis, as you have mentioned if the ratio is to be changed to 50%-50% or 60%-40% in favor of Pro-ratas, what's your take on the movement of non pro-rata 70 pointers ?
Atm it's at 06-March according to ISCAH and my DOE is 30-March.

So if the ratio changes to 50% or 60% for pro-rata do you think I will get invited in the next round according to your calculations.

Thanks


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for all your details analysis, as you have mentioned if the ratio is to be changed to 50%-50% or 60%-40% in favor of Pro-ratas, what's your take on the movement of non pro-rata 70 pointers ?
> Atm it's at 06-March according to ISCAH and my DOE is 30-March.
> ...


Let's be realistic here. Pro-ratas exist because of high demand and competition. It is unlikely they will open up to 50% for a few selected jobs while ignoring the non-pro rata jobs which consists the majority of the skillselect list. Pro-rata spots also filled up way earlier and that will result in no invites given later of the year as well.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just mark the new employment as non relevant the moment you switch over to the new company
> 
> You will have to give the details of the new company in the EOI
> You need not get yourself reassessed, if that’s your worry, as long as you don’t claim points for this experience
> ...


Hey newbienz.

Thanks for the feedback.

Yes I won't be claiming additional points for experience until October 2019 so that's not an issue.

So as soon as I make the switch to a new company, I have to just update the EOI and add the new company details (marking these details as irrelevant), correct? Also, the updated EOI DOE will not change, right? 

Thanks.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Hey newbienz.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> ...


DOE will not change if there is no change in points.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> are you sure it will take whole year? He is a 75 pointer 2613* with DOE as 26th May,2018 i guess..


Hi

I am not sure of much. I always take a pessimistic view when advising as I do not want to encourage anyone not to increase their points if it is humanly possible. 

It moved 23 days in 5 rounds up to 20th June 2018 with 58 invites per round. a 3 week gap followed for the 11th July round - likely to have stayed in the 80 point region or very little 75 point movement - so it maybe moved 23 days in 6.5 rounds. So you could say that a movement of 4 days per round would take 11 or 12 rounds to reach him, not the 12 months I said - but with people increasing NAATI scores, many completing Professional Years commenced in November/December 2017 (when they realised the 65 point invites may be gone) - so in my view it may not take long for the occupation to get close to 58 new EOI at 80 points or more every fortnight and thus slow or stop any 75 point progression through the backlog.

BUT, that is only if the 20% restriction is not lifted - if it is lifted, then 75 EOI lodged May looks good for 2613*

Regards

Tony


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not sure of much. I always take a pessimistic view when advising as I do not want to encourage anyone not to increase their points if it is humanly possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info Tony. Scary but good to know. I hope they increase the pro-rata cap atleast for next couple of rounds ( July25th round and Aug first round).


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> Tony and other experts,
> 
> While I am eagerly waiting for 25th July invitation round, I am trying to gather all the documents. I have a question regarding PCC. I am currently in USA and my Wife & Kid (now 6 years) left USA for good on Dec-2017.
> 
> ...


Tony or NewB .. can anyone answer my question plz..?


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

newyearoldme said:


> Let's be realistic here. Pro-ratas exist because of high demand and competition. It is unlikely they will open up to 50% for a few selected jobs while ignoring the non-pro rata jobs which consists the majority of the skillselect list. Pro-rata spots also filled up way earlier and that will result in no invites given later of the year as well.


True, but towards the end of the last FY they tended to invite more pro-ratas and the cutoff for the non-pros increased up to 75.

Let's wait and see what today's rounds brings and hope for another round with 800-1000 ITAs which will benefit both pro-rata and non pro-rata.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Iscah estimates 2 months wait period for 75 pointers of 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) group.

Up until June, the 75 pointers gap was only 6-7 days. I feel like I don't have a chance with 70 points anymore. 70 pointers with DOE 23 Nov got invited on 4th April round. And here I am more than 3 months later with not very little hope even though I am literally only a day behind (DOE 25th Nov).

NAATI isn't an option for me as hindi isn't my 1st language. Don't have enough time on my visa now for a professional year.

I was assured by the agent that new FY will bring some relief. But now it looks like it's the same old story of 20 invites per month.

Tonight's round I guess will tell us whether it was a once off thing or that the 20% restriction is the flavour of the year.

I remember there was a guy on this forum in same occupation group who left the country after 10 years of study.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Tony

Doesnt look like with 
70 points 
Engineering technologist 
29-11-17

I will ever get invited for 189

Do you think , i should apply for vic state nomination as i currently live in Melbourne and got the job offer?

My points Breakdown

Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Aus Study: 5

70 points without SS, recent graduate with job offer

What your thoughts thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Doesnt look like with
> 70 points
> ...


I would defo apply for VIC if you meet their criteria. 

Assuming you're gonna be on a 485:

If your job offer is related to your nominated occupation, in a year you can chuck on another 5 points. 

Being onshore you can also get another 5 points from NAATIs CCL if applicable to you.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Iscah estimates 2 months wait period for 75 pointers of 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) group.
> 
> Up until June, the 75 pointers gap was only 6-7 days. I feel like I don't have a chance with 70 points anymore. 70 pointers with DOE 23 Nov got invited on 4th April round. And here I am more than 3 months later with not very little hope even though I am literally only a day behind (DOE 25th Nov).
> 
> ...


No one can assure anyone of that, not even an agent. It's all very unprofessional of them.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony
> ...



Thanks tony

Ya i am on 485 but as most employers prefer to have employees with permanent residence, my employer stated on the letter saying he is willing to hire me once my vic state sponsorship approved and permenent residency granted

So i am left only with offer letter now hoping for vic to approve.
My visa ends in 6 months time


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Iscah estimates 2 months wait period for 75 pointers of 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) group.
> 
> Up until June, the 75 pointers gap was only 6-7 days. I feel like I don't have a chance with 70 points anymore. 70 pointers with DOE 23 Nov got invited on 4th April round. And here I am more than 3 months later with not very little hope even though I am literally only a day behind (DOE 25th Nov).
> 
> ...


Hi

It is tough, but even just with 20 invites per round, it is not far off you - getting back to 25% should see you OK - so 1 round in July, although disappointing, does not necessarily set the trend for the next 12 months - Good luck for tonight

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> No one can assure anyone of that, not even an agent. It's all very unprofessional of them.


agree!


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It is tough, but even just with 20 invites per round, it is not far off you - getting back to 25% should see you OK - so 1 round in July, although disappointing, does not necessarily set the trend for the next 12 months - Good luck for tonight
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Believe my post was missed among others, pls provide some insight in to my case if possible.

"As you have mentioned if the ratio is to be changed to 50%-50% or 60%-40% in favor of Pro-ratas, what's your take on the movement of non pro-rata 70 pointers ?
Atm it's at 06-March according to ISCAH and my DOE is 30-March.

So if the ratio changes to 50% or 60% for pro-rata do you think I will get invited in the next round according to your calculations."


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Iscah estimates 2 months wait period for 75 pointers of 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) group.
> 
> Up until June, the 75 pointers gap was only 6-7 days. I feel like I don't have a chance with 70 points anymore. 70 pointers with DOE 23 Nov got invited on 4th April round. And here I am more than 3 months later with not very little hope even though I am literally only a day behind (DOE 25th Nov).
> 
> ...



Same boat mate..! invited till december 6.. my DOE is december 8.. Lets see what happens tonight.. Hopefully they will equally favour pro ratas and non pros..!


----------



## PekinCordis (Jan 28, 2018)

Sorry if it has been posted before..

Chances of getting an invite for application with 70 points submitted on 24/6/2018? Applying as Solicitor (non-prorata)


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

PekinCordis said:


> Sorry if it has been posted before..
> 
> Chances of getting an invite for application with 70 points submitted on 24/6/2018? Applying as Solicitor (non-prorata)


If they keep inviting more non proratas than i would say very soon


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PekinCordis said:


> Sorry if it has been posted before..
> 
> Chances of getting an invite for application with 70 points submitted on 24/6/2018? Applying as Solicitor (non-prorata)


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey newb, can you look into my earlier post plz? Regarding pcc..?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Post#2144


----------



## ashu.rockkz (Jun 18, 2018)

*Need insights of next round date*

Can anyone help to know the date of next round


----------



## haiprazzad (Jan 15, 2018)

ashu.rockkz said:


> Can anyone help to know the date of next round


Most likely today at 7:30pm IST or 00:00 Canberra time


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Thanks tony
> 
> Ya i am on 485 but as most employers prefer to have employees with permanent residence, my employer stated on the letter saying he is willing to hire me once my vic state sponsorship approved and permenent residency granted
> 
> ...


Just flagging I am *not* Tony - just provided some unsolicited thoughts  

Also, don't want to stir the pot further, but that may potentially be discriminatory what that employer is doing

You'll have to see what exceptions apply but just in case you are interested:
1) https://www.humanrights.gov.au/quick-guide/12050

2) In the ACT if "A business refuses to employ someone because they are on a visa, but the visa itself does not restrict the person from lawfully working." - that is an example of immigration status discrimination (source: Immigration Status - ACT Human Rights Commission) 

3) For VIC may be worth checking here: https://www.humanrightscommission.vic.gov.au/

I'm quite sure you wouldn't want to rock the boat having a job offer in hand, but just FYI in case the employer is open to tweaking their offer to align with the above


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just flagging I am *not* Tony - just provided some unsolicited thoughts
> 
> Also, don't want to stir the pot further, but that may potentially be discriminatory what that employer is doing
> 
> ...


I guess human rights here will not work, its a business decision, and i see it sometimes happening... temptoty employees are not being offered extensions etc.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just flagging I am *not* Tony - just provided some unsolicited thoughts
> 
> Also, don't want to stir the pot further, but that may potentially be discriminatory what that employer is doing
> 
> ...



This is all well and good but the reality is employers tend to not hire people on temporary visas.

You can ask any 485 visa holder and they will all tell u the same thing. I've had so many interview refusals over the phone just becoz I'm on post study visa and not a resident.

Sadly it's the story of every international student.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Believe my post was missed among others, pls provide some insight in to my case if possible.
> 
> ...


If it is 800 again, assuming 11th July was 800, and if it was 20% for non-pros so it would have been 180 for Pros and 620 for Non pros - a round of about 400 each could slow the 70 point non pro clearance to maybe 2 months in stead of 3 months

Regards

Tony


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I have lodged 189 (261313)with 70 points (which i dont see getting an invite in following months) . This September i will be completing 1 year of my It graduate job in telstra !! I am technically working as IT buisness analyst. My question is i have assessed my skills and nominated my occupation as software engineer . Will i be still able to claim 5 points for australian work experience . Please advice


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

I think this Wednesday there is another invite round. Do you guys know at what time invitations are usually sent?

First time Wednesday morning? At the end of the day?

Kind regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maximennella said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think this Wednesday there is another invite round. Do you guys know at what time invitations are usually sent?
> 
> ...


Today 7.30pm indian time

Do the maths for your country

Cheers


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Jobcode 331111 Bricklayer

eoi 16,04,18 

70points 189. non pro rata.

Hoping tonight is the night.

What are the chances?:boxing:


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Today 7.30pm indian time
> 
> Do the maths for your country
> 
> Cheers


Awesome! Thanks heaps.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niko2222 said:


> Jobcode 331111 Bricklayer
> 
> eoi 16,04,18
> 
> ...


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

niko2222 said:


> Jobcode 331111 Bricklayer
> 
> eoi 16,04,18
> 
> ...


SAME situation!!!! Different skill but non-pro rata

As per Iscah's estimation, we should be ok this round. Hopefully this is our day! Good luck buddy.

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


Cheers,


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> This is all well and good but the reality is employers tend to not hire people on temporary visas.
> 
> You can ask any 485 visa holder and they will all tell u the same thing. I've had so many interview refusals over the phone just becoz I'm on post study visa and not a resident.
> 
> Sadly it's the story of every international student.


Pretty much this.

I was a 485 holder. To be fair, I graduated with a general degree. My friends are on 485 now as a Med. Lab. Sci and two of them got a job (one was hired straight from internship and one was hired from interview). I have friends that graduated in accounting and engineering got job offers too, although that is about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> If it is 800 again, assuming 11th July was 800, and if it was 20% for non-pros so it would have been 180 for Pros and 620 for Non pros - a round of about 400 each could slow the 70 point non pro clearance to maybe 2 months in stead of 3 months
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

Please advise me on this


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

Rshruthi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have lodged 189 (261313)with 70 points (which i dont see getting an invite in following months) . This September i will be completing 1 year of my It graduate job in telstra !! I am technically working as IT buisness analyst. My question is i have assessed my skills and nominated my occupation as software engineer . Will i be still able to claim 5 points for australian work experience . Please advice


Please advise me on this


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rshruthi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have lodged 189 (261313)with 70 points (which i dont see getting an invite in following months) . This September i will be completing 1 year of my It graduate job in telstra !! I am technically working as IT buisness analyst. My question is i have assessed my skills and nominated my occupation as software engineer . Will i be still able to claim 5 points for australian work experience . Please advice


Can you get re assessed as Business analyst ?
Quite similar job RNR 

Makes it much easier to claim points and also employment verification 
Think it over

Cheers


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This is one question on invite I can answer confidently and correctly
> 
> NO
> 
> ...


ANZSCO - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
EOI - 3-May-2018
Points - 75

Will I get an invite today? Same question but the right date this time ;-)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifsd said:


> ANZSCO - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI - 3-May-2018
> Points - 75
> 
> Will I get an invite today? Same question but the right date this time ;-)


Yup
And here you go 

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saifsd said:


> ANZSCO - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI - 3-May-2018
> Points - 75
> 
> Will I get an invite today? Same question but the right date this time ;-)


According to ISCAH's unofficial result of 11 July round, none of 75 pointers got invited (ICT BA), hence leaving the date cutoff for 75 pointers on 26 Feb 2018. Only if they increase the number of invites for ICT BA significantly, then you may get invited.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

According to ISCAH `s scary estimation - No invitation for 70 pointers for 2613 group till july 2019

Impossible


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Any chance for Chemical Engineers with 65pts?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> According to ISCAH `s scary estimation - No invitation for 70 pointers for 2613 group till july 2019
> 
> Impossible




ISCAH estimation is based on the assumption with latest round trend. Tonight we will see another round and I believe their estimation will be updated accordingly. 

If it turns out to be a large round, then things may get better. However if it remains the same, it’s gonna be really scary as you mentioned. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> Any chance for Chemical Engineers with 65pts?


I am in the same situation
Chemical engineer
65 points
DOE: 21-04-2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Nilkot said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Just flagging I am *not* Tony - just provided some unsolicited thoughts
> ...


Not every, thankfully. I'm on a 485 but have permanent full-time employment. 

Sometimes it's a matter of letting prospective employers know the nuances of the visa process and demystifying it for folks. 

I found being able to do that built a lot of confidence in prospective employers. 

Of course most international students opt not to even try, and are content doing casual / unrelated work till they get their PR. 

But just putting it out there that it is possible.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

What an ambiguity guys because some people pray to remove pro rata limit but some people pray to keep it same like prev round. Let's see whose prayer God will hear. It looks like later one is having more chance. If the pro rata limit is kept my Aus dreams are almost over for this year again. So sad to see if it happens like the previous round.


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not every, thankfully. I'm on a 485 but have permanent full-time employment.
> 
> Sometimes it's a matter of letting prospective employers know the nuances of the visa process and demystifying it for folks.
> 
> ...



Agreed that is possible but it is largely due to companies and your luck. 

You need to have a chance to have a proper chat with the employer. I wasn't even given a chance for an interview. There is no channel for some of us to speak to an authorized person.

For an example, for me to work in a hospital setting or a big company, if they are not intending to hire anyone with a temp visa, how are you able to engage with them? Talk to the HR? the head of your department? CEO? 

The problem with temp visa is that there is a time period to it. Most companies do not want to train and invest in a worker (fresh grad) and for them to leave within 5 years. On top of that, many Australian companies would prefer to give the job to a local or PR because they want to give the opportunity to them first.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Rshruthi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have lodged 189 (261313)with 70 points (which i dont see getting an invite in following months) . This September i will be completing 1 year of my It graduate job in telstra !! I am technically working as IT buisness analyst. My question is i have assessed my skills and nominated my occupation as software engineer . Will i be still able to claim 5 points for australian work experience . Please advice


Hi

You would need to get new Skills assessment and the 12 months experience assessed as ICT Business Analyst - I would 100% rather be a 75 point ICTBA than a 70 point 2613*

Regards

Tony


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

once invited, how long do they take to process your visa appication, assuming your docs and stuff are all ready and no issues?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

All pro rate 70 pointers are very desperate to see today's round....So the countdown begins....


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> All pro rate 70 pointers are very desperate to see today's round....So the countdown begins....


Yes buddy,, very desperate. we have been waiting since 7 months now,,


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

Best of luck to everyone waiting for invitation.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

@Chris - I have been waiting more than 12 months  ..Initially I started with 65 points...


"Trees that are slow to grow bear the best fruit"




Bennet.Christian said:


> Yes buddy,, very desperate. we have been waiting since 7 months now,,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manojsharmakkr said:


> Best of luck to everyone waiting for invitation.


few hours remain, not sure why, but i've got a good feeling about this round. Hopefully i am not wrong.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi there

I am new to this forum but have found very helpful information here... Thanks to everyone for helping each other out...
I filed EOI on 15 may 2018 for civil engineer (233211) with 65 points for 189 and 70 pts for 190 NSW and 190 VIC
@tony... Can u suggest when can I expect an invite ? In April 2019 I will lose 10 age points so I'm quite desperate...


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

manojsharmakkr said:


> Best of luck to everyone waiting for invitation.




Thank you and same to you... My chances are very slim but still I am Hoping for the best


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> few hours remain, not sure why, but i've got a good feeling about this round. Hopefully i am not wrong.


I wish your feeling turns out to be true..!!


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello Mates 

For those applicants who are still waiting for the invitation let’s pray that we will received a good news. May Godbless with you all 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

manojsharmakkr said:


> Best of luck to everyone waiting for invitation.


Problem is that Pro rata's ceiling is a non-pro rata's floor. The only overall better round is one that has an increase in the total numbers, which we think was about 800 for the 11th July 2018 - unconfirmed. If it remains at 800 this round with same split, then that would be a great round for the non pros again, and nearly clear all of the 70 pointers and give 65 pointers hope - but it would be equally devastating for the non-pros, who were patiently waiting for some increase for July.

I think the best round, that could please both sides, would be say a 400 - 400 split - resulting in about a 2 month clearance of the non pros at 70 points and still head into the 65 pointers a bit later but it would also clear Accountant and Auditors at the 80 and above with slow movement through the 70s, ICT BA would be back into slow movement in the 70s as would other Engineers and Network professionals. The Mechanical and electronic would be making good progress through the 70 pointers although maybe never getting to 65 again. 

It sounds like a Christmas wish list - so I am sitting on the fence and wishing for a bit of a shift back to the pro ratas.

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

molaboy said:


> once invited, how long do they take to process your visa appication, assuming your docs and stuff are all ready and no issues?


5-6 months is what you should expect
Although there is nothing certain until you have the grant
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am new to this forum but have found very helpful information here... Thanks to everyone for helping each other out...
> I filed EOI on 15 may 2018 for civil engineer (233211) with 65 points for 189 and 70 pts for 190 NSW and 190 VIC
> @tony... Can u suggest when can I expect an invite ? In April 2019 I will lose 10 age points so I'm quite desperate...


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

No one can predict SS

Cheers


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Rightly said, foxes. 
Last round was pathetic for 2613 group. Out of the 45 invites reported only 2 from 2613 group. June Second Round there were 7 from the 2613 group out of the total 24 invites reported.

Best wishes to all those waiting for today's invite.



foxes said:


> ISCAH estimation is based on the assumption with latest round trend. Tonight we will see another round and I believe their estimation will be updated accordingly.
> 
> If it turns out to be a large round, then things may get better. However if it remains the same, it’s gonna be really scary as you mentioned.
> 
> ...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> manojsharmakkr said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck to everyone waiting for invitation.
> ...


+ 1 😎


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...



Thanks a lot 
Have the states started rolling out invites ?


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

My Anzsco code is 261313 with 75 points DOE is 18/04/2018. Will I get an invite in today's round?


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

My question is for @tony who I understand from this thread works at iscah and is the brain behind all the calculations to estimate our prospects....
Iscah gives predictions based on current trend (which never remains same and keeps changing ) so in worst case scenario can u please suggest if I will be able to get an invite this year.. DOE - 15/05/2018
ANZSCO - 233211 ( Non pro rata ) 
189 - 65 pts 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> Thanks a lot
> Have the states started rolling out invites ?


Some member posted that he got a VIC pre invite in this month
NSW has not started 

No idea about other states

Cheers


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

imriz said:


> My Anzsco code is 261313 with 75 points DOE is 18/04/2018. Will I get an invite in today's round?


You are almost there just wait a while.

To be honest today I don't think you'll get it, but if you do then it's kinda good news for all of us and if you do, please come here and let us know.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> My Anzsco code is 261313 with 75 points DOE is 18/04/2018. Will I get an invite in today's round?


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> You are almost there just wait a while.
> 
> To be honest today I don't think you'll get it, but if you do then it's kinda good news for all of us and if you do, please come here and let us know.


Big time Fan 🤩


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hope for a better round this time.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Hoping DoHA goes back to it's previous ways of inviting 1000-1500 per round. Its's about time...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi guys,

I lodged 190 Visa NSW on 12th July ,2018 and now my EOI has been suspended. I am also awaiting 189 invitation under same EOI . Based on iscah prediction i am hoping to get invited tonight or i will not be invited in future as i already lodged visa under that EOI?

Please suggest
Cheers!

Regards
Virender
EOI DOE- 7 march 2018
189 points - 70 (awaiting)
190NSW points - 75( visa lodged)
ANZSCo code-233211
Category- Civil Engineer


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged 190 Visa NSW on 12th July ,2018 and now my EOI has been suspended. I am also awaiting 189 invitation under same EOI . Based on iscah prediction i am hoping to get invited tonight or i will not be invited in future as i already lodged visa under that EOI?
> 
> ...


As you EOI is suspended , it will no longer get invited under 189 ever
Don’t worry, you will not waste an invite

Cheers


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As you EOI is suspended , it will no longer get invited under 189 ever
> Don’t worry, you will not waste an invite
> 
> Cheers



LOL. He was looking forward to wasting it, from the tone of the post


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged 190 Visa NSW on 12th July ,2018 and now my EOI has been suspended. I am also awaiting 189 invitation under same EOI . Based on iscah prediction i am hoping to get invited tonight or i will not be invited in future as i already lodged visa under that EOI?
> 
> ...


That is the reason why senior expats tell everyone to submit multiple EOI.
Suspended EOI will be of no use.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pravincv said:


> LOL. He was looking forward to wasting it, from the tone of the post


Glass half full or empty

I would say that he was worried about wasting an invite 
He is a model applicant 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kssaini83 said:


> Hope for a better round this time.


2.5 hours left.

Not too long.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 2.5 hours left.
> 
> Not too long.


Woooo tooo much pressure, life in a queue.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged 190 Visa NSW on 12th July ,2018 and now my EOI has been suspended. I am also awaiting 189 invitation under same EOI . Based on iscah prediction i am hoping to get invited tonight or i will not be invited in future as i already lodged visa under that EOI?
> 
> ...


Don't rely on unreliable estimates


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Woooo tooo much pressure, life in a queue.


i know, its hard... especially not knowing how the round will go.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As you EOI is suspended , it will no longer get invited under 189 ever
> Don’t worry, you will not waste an invite
> 
> Cheers


Doesn't the eoi stay suspended for only 2 month post the invite? Isn't this so.... Post that he may get still invited for 189 if he does not lodge 190 nsw Visa... He must have submitted two eoi within the same application I imagine

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> i know, its hard... especially not knowing how the round will go.


Really worried, as my original occupation gets invited easily with 70 points( Electrical engineers) and I am struggling in ET as a pro rata with 75 also.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Doesn't the eoi stay suspended for only 2 month post the invite? Isn't this so.... Post that he may get still invited for 189 if he does not lodge 190 nsw Visa... He must have submitted two eoi within the same application I imagine
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


He had already lodged his 190 application
That’s why his EOI is suspended not frozen

It will never be revived now

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

All 2613** people who get their invites today please post them here along with the points and DOE.

Just over 2 hours left. Hoping for some good news for all of us after the terrible last round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> He had already lodged his 190 application
> That’s why his EOI is suspended not frozen
> 
> It will never be revived now
> ...


So if he hadn't lodged 190 ..he could have still got invited for 189 two months down the line...


If there are invites for at his points for his code....he is almost certain to receive 189 two month later since he would be literally at the top of queue... Simplyfying things a bit too much maybe

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> So if he hadn't lodged 190 ..he could have still got invited for 189 two months down the line...
> 
> 
> If there are invites for at his points for his code....he is almost certain to receive 189 two month later since he would be literally at the top of queue... Simplyfying things a bit too much maybe
> ...


That’s correct
Had he submitted 2 EOIs one each for 189 and 190, then he could have waited for 60 days after getting the NSW invite, for the 189 invite also and then decided to go ahead with NSW or not

It’s like having the cake and eating it too

It’s high time the department plugged this sinkhole

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Really worried, as my original occupation gets invited easily with 70 points( Electrical engineers) and I am struggling in ET as a pro rata with 75 also.


Can you re-assess somehow? but well, anyhow, it will take time i reckon...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you re-assess somehow? but well, anyhow, it will take time i reckon...


Before one year I was given with two options one is an electrical engineer without experience and another one is ET with the experience I only counted points at that time, so I chose ET. Now I am planning to redo the same assessment to get assessed as an electrical engineer in the coming months if there is no movement in the queue. Do you know if it has a problem if I apply for another assessment in the same account for electrical engineer without experience?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Before one year I was given with two options one is an electrical engineer without experience and another one is ET with the experience I only counted points at that time, so I chose ET. Now I am planning to redo the same assessment to get assessed as an electrical engineer in the coming months if there is no movement in the queue. Do you know if it has a problem if I apply for another assessment in the same account for electrical engineer without experience?


As long as you can legally assess yourself under 2 anzscos, there is no issue. There are many applicants having EOI with two different codes.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> As long as you can legally assess yourself under 2 anzscos, there is no issue. There are many applicants having EOI with two different codes.


In my case can I use the same cdr for reassessment? If I use the same will it result in plagiarism?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> In my case can I use the same cdr for reassessment? If I use the same will it result in plagiarism?


that's i wouldn't know.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyway thanks, I think I know if I have to reassess my degree after todays invite.


----------



## deepz89621 (Jul 24, 2018)

*189 invite round today?*

I have just joined this forum.

I have submitted my EOI today with 80 points in 261313 for 189 visa category.

Date of Effect* 24/07/2018 21:57:28 (Australian time)

As i read in this thread we are expecting a round today 7:30 pm IST. Can i expect to get a invite today?


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That’s correct
> Had he submitted 2 EOIs one each for 189 and 190, then he could have waited for 60 days after getting the NSW invite, for the 189 invite also and then decided to go ahead with NSW or not
> 
> It’s like having the cake and eating it too
> ...


I already waited for 2 months post invite and lodged 190NSW visa on 12th July as it was expiring on 13th july as till that time i did not receive 189 invitation.

a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepz89621 said:


> I have just joined this forum.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today with 80 points in 261313 for 189 visa category.
> 
> ...


YES

Get ready to celebrate in a couple of hours

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Anyway thanks, I think I know if I have to reassess my degree after todays invite.


All the best mate!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> I already waited for 2 months post invite and lodged 190NSW visa on 12th July as it was expiring on 13th july as till that time i did not receive 189 invitation.
> 
> a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


That was a wise decision

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> I already waited for 2 months post invite and lodged 190NSW visa on 12th July as it was expiring on 13th july as till that time i did not receive 189 invitation.
> 
> a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


190 is also a good option man, there is only 2-year commitment problem other than that it is also a permanent visa. Go and wait for the next steps in 190. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## deepz89621 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks mate!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am new to this forum but have found very helpful information here... Thanks to everyone for helping each other out...
> I filed EOI on 15 may 2018 for civil engineer (233211) with 65 points for 189 and 70 pts for 190 NSW and 190 VIC
> @tony... Can u suggest when can I expect an invite ? In April 2019 I will lose 10 age points so I'm quite desperate...


Let's see if tonight maintains the bias towards the non pros - even with a correction to the pro ratas, 65 is still realistic in a couple or 3 rounds

Regards

Tony


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 190 is also a good option man, there is only 2-year commitment problem other than that it is also a permanent visa. Go and wait for the next steps in 190. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks mate!

I am happy with NSW 190.Only my concern is,I am currently working in ACT with canberra Metro and i have to relocate back to NSW when its granted.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> My question is for @tony who I understand from this thread works at iscah and is the brain behind all the calculations to estimate our prospects....
> Iscah gives predictions based on current trend (which never remains same and keeps changing ) so in worst case scenario can u please suggest if I will be able to get an invite this year.. DOE - 15/05/2018
> ANZSCO - 233211 ( Non pro rata )
> 189 - 65 pts
> ...


Hi

It is early in the year - but unless the pendulum swings back very much in favour of the pro ratas, then I am optimistic for 65 point non-pros - I will be surprised if the 70 point non pros do not get at least into May 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged 190 Visa NSW on 12th July ,2018 and now my EOI has been suspended. I am also awaiting 189 invitation under same EOI . Based on iscah prediction i am hoping to get invited tonight or i will not be invited in future as i already lodged visa under that EOI?
> 
> ...


Hi

I think based on anyone's prediction, you should get invited tonight - but there will always be some doubt until you see it with your own eyes.

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I am happy with NSW 190.Only my concern is,I am currently working in ACT with canberra Metro and i have to relocate back to NSW when its granted.


It’s too early, but Canberra metro is an influential employer
A letter from them may get you an exemption from nsw 2 years rule

Cheers


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s too early, but Canberra metro is an influential employer
> A letter from then may get you an exemption from nsw 2 years rule
> 
> Cheers


 Will try that option.Hope it will work

Cheers!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newyearoldme said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Not every, thankfully. I'm on a 485 but have permanent full-time employment.
> ...


Yes I would expect to network creatively to make contact with the decision makers to pursue an opportunity if it was the right fit.

But I agree the issue may be investing in a fresh grad that perhaps hasn't got the gusto to do the above, I know I perhaps might not have when I was one so absolutely a fair point. 

(Full disclosure my 485 was subsequent to postgraduate study and an existing skill set)


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

deepz89621 said:


> I have just joined this forum.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today with 80 points in 261313 for 189 visa category.
> 
> ...


Hi

Great to hear from you - you will be a great Guineapig as to whether the 2613 gets close to inviting any 75 pointers as I think it stayed in the 80 point range on 11th July 2018 (3 week gap in rounds) - Hopefully you are staying live until after the round and can advise us all asap ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Looking at ISCAH predictions Accountants with 80 points DOE July 2018 will be invited in 8 months. Any opinions on this, please? my DOE is June, so looking at it it seems I also need to wait 8 months.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

accountant0618 said:


> Looking at ISCAH predictions Accountants with 80 points DOE July 2018 will be invited in 8 months. Any opinions on this, please? my DOE is June, so looking at it it seems I also need to wait 8 months.


I guess no one knows  lets hee how it will go tonight, 1 hour remaining


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s too early, but Canberra metro is an influential employer
> A letter from then may get you an exemption from nsw 2 years rule
> 
> Cheers


Any alternatives?
Just wondering, is there any option to withdraw the lodged visa ? As there is no CO allocated yet.
Just thinking, what if tonight the 70 pointers non-prorata will get invitation based on iscah prediction, 

If i withdraw already lodged 190 visa , will my EOI be revived again for next 189 invitation round?

Cheers!


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

One hour to go............:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

deepz89621 said:


> I have just joined this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What ? 80 pointer who submitted just few hours back? All the best..
OTOH bad for 75 pointers :-|


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Any alternatives?
> Just wondering, is there any option to withdraw the lodged visa ? As there is no CO allocated yet.
> Just thinking, what if tonight the 70 pointers non-prorata will get invitation based on iscah prediction,
> 
> ...


You can withdraw the application at any point of time if you are ready to forfeit the visa fees
But frankly no idea if the old EOI through which it was lodged, will be revived
I have not come across any such case
You can always phone and ask the department 
Worst case scenario, even if you lodge a new EOI, check how much delay in getting invite after today’s round

Cheers


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All,

My DOE is 11/04/18 with 75 points for 261313. Hoping to get an invite tonight.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> What ? 80 pointer who submitted just few hours back? All the best..
> OTOH bad for 75 pointers :-|
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One spot gone.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s too early, but Canberra metro is an influential employer
> A letter from them may get you an exemption from nsw 2 years rule
> 
> Cheers


Since ACT shares borders with NSW, cant he stay in border area in NSW and work in ACT? Just want to understand his situation.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...


So we r talking by the end of August max... Awesome... U ve really gotten my hopes up.. thanks so much and keep up the good work👍👍


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> Since ACT shares borders with NSW, cant he stay in border area in NSW and work in ACT? Just want to understand his situation.


Nope
It’s Live and work in the state, not either , unless he gets an exemption or is prepared to break the obligation 

Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> It’s Live and work in the state, not either , unless he gets an exemption or is prepared to break the obligation
> 
> Cheers


Got it . Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Any alternatives?
> Just wondering, is there any option to withdraw the lodged visa ? As there is no CO allocated yet.
> Just thinking, what if tonight the 70 pointers non-prorata will get invitation based on iscah prediction,
> 
> ...


Don't follow the above advise, its utterly incorrect (based on multiply posts by mara agents and research of members, as well as experience), first of all there is no legal way to limit to 2 years, secondly no one issues the NSw permission as such, people once PR from legal point of view can live anywhere.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Got it . Thanks.


Again, the above is just somekind of story of his own. Obligation are not legally regulated.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Again, the above is just somekind of story of his own. Obligation are not legally regulated.


I know its moral obligation but I wont play with immigration officers. this is what i got in NSW website and I am sure you are also aware of the same. just posting it again for other candidates.

Letters of release
NSW Business & Skilled Migration *does not offer Letters of Release*. NSW nominates candidates under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) program because their occupational skills are needed in the state. *NSW nominees applicants are expected to live and work in NSW.*

source: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> I know its moral obligation but I wont play with immigration officers. this is what i got in NSW website and I am sure you are also aware of the same. just posting it again for other candidates.
> 
> Letters of release
> NSW Business & Skilled Migration *does not offer Letters of Release*. NSW nominates candidates under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) program because their occupational skills are needed in the state. *NSW nominees applicants are expected to live and work in NSW.*
> ...


and this is what Newbienz replied to my query.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> and this is what Newbienz replied to my query.


Just add him to your ignore list as other regular members and I have done

Let me know if you want to know how to do it

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> I know its moral obligation but I wont play with immigration officers. this is what i got in NSW website and I am sure you are also aware of the same. just posting it again for other candidates.
> 
> Letters of release
> NSW Business & Skilled Migration *does not offer Letters of Release*. NSW nominates candidates under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) program because their occupational skills are needed in the state. *NSW nominees applicants are expected to live and work in NSW.*
> ...


that's exactly what i am saying, no one gives any letters, this is incorrect (i am aware of one guy who posted he got it, 2-3 years back). 

But any MARA will confirm to you, that you can live anywhere. Expected or not. 

Lastly, yes, if even non-legal obligation, oblige it.


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Don't follow the above advise, its utterly incorrect (based on multiply posts by mara agents and research of members, as well as experience), first of all there is no legal way to limit to 2 years, secondly no one issues the NSw permission as such, people once PR from legal point of view can live anywhere.


Thanks for your advise!

So, any further advise for me at this stage what should i do based on my situation?

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Just add him to your ignore list as other regular members and I have done
> 
> Let me know if you want to know how to do it
> 
> Cheers


I know its hard to see someone pointing when you provide incorrect advise to members, its ok, others can see it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> It’s Live and work in the state, not either , unless he gets an exemption or is prepared to break the obligation
> 
> Cheers


@sunV he is talking about some exemption - fact is no one provides it, that's the first thing. 

Secondly, obligation is not a law, any agent will confirm to you the same pretty much.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Don't follow the above advise, its utterly incorrect (based on multiply posts by mara agents and research of members, as well as experience), first of all there is no legal way to limit to 2 years, secondly no one issues the NSw permission as such, people once PR from legal point of view can live anywhere.
> ...


Sail on your 190 ship towards getting grant.
Your initial query was for suspended EOI and it shall remain same.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Thanks for your advise!
> 
> So, any further advise for me at this stage what should i do based on my situation?
> 
> Cheers!


My personal opinion or suggestion for you,

Try to obtain letter of release after getting grant, write a mail to NSW team explaining your situation may be you can ask them that you will move after so and so time once you get job in NSW and wait for their reply.

Few genuine cases got letter of release so there is no harm in trying your luck.

If letter of release is not provided then you are bound to live and work in NSW for 2 years. Check with your employer if they are happy to transfer you to NSW if there is an option.

Dont try to cheat NSW or Immigration, it may impact your citizenship request.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Thanks for your advise!
> 
> So, any further advise for me at this stage what should i do based on my situation?
> 
> Cheers!


This reminds me of the story where someone told the king that anyone who dies in this instant will go to heaven , so instead of hanging the convict, the king decided to hang himself and go to heaven

You can also decide to go to heaven, no one can stop you as you are the king

Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

lol


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> My personal opinion or suggestion for you,
> 
> Try to obtain letter of release after getting grant, write a mail to NSW team explaining your situation may be you can ask them that you will move after so and so time once you get job in NSW and wait for their reply.
> 
> ...


I just wonder who should he write to?  as well as they mention that they won't provide any "releases"  

I would suggest an applicant to talk to an agent and get a proper advise than here on the forum from us.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> This reminds me of the story where someone told the king that anyone who dies in this instant will go to heaven , so instead of hanging the convict, the king decided to hang himself and go to heaven
> 
> You can also decide to go to heaven, no one can stop you as you are the king
> 
> Cheers


you are much better with stories than with helping members with valid advise.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> One spot gone.




Not to be rude but, if humanly possible 80 pointers shouldn’t submit in the last day or two before a invitation round. Since they can get an invite for sure, they should try to submit it a day after the invite.That way a lot of other pointers waiting since months can get a chance :-/ just my personal opinion.. no offense to anyone..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> My personal opinion or suggestion for you,
> 
> Try to obtain letter of release after getting grant, write a mail to NSW team explaining your situation may be you can ask them that you will move after so and so time once you get job in NSW and wait for their reply.
> 
> ...


May be these threads help you to get answers on letter of release:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/328033-release-letter-sponsored-state.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...living-australia/761810-ss-visa-190-dibp.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...iving-australia/744106-sa-release-letter.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/630050-getting-release-letter-qld-gov.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ralia/619537-regional-nsw-release-letter.html


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I just wonder who should he write to?  as well as they mention that they won't provide any "releases"
> 
> I would suggest an applicant to talk to an agent and get a proper advise than here on the forum from us.


If I would be in his place I would write to : [email protected]

with my application reference number which i got during ITA.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> My personal opinion or suggestion for you,
> 
> Try to obtain letter of release after getting grant, write a mail to NSW team explaining your situation may be you can ask them that you will move after so and so time once you get job in NSW and wait for their reply.
> 
> ...


But what I know of in Vic 190 there are weekly/monthly checks/surveys which are done for your location. Mara agents also suggest that Vic as state is strict on rules.

NSW 190 till now as per mara agents is open state and they advise that one can move through giving proper reason to authorities of one not obliging the 2 year commitment. 

Also not obliging will affect citizenship applications in future.

Plz correct if required in both cases. These are statements by mara agent.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Not to be rude but, if humanly possible 80 pointers shouldn’t submit in the last day or two before a invitation round. Since they can get an invite for sure, they should try to submit it a day after the invite.That way a lot of other pointers waiting since months can get a chance :-/ just my personal opinion.. no offense to anyone..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hahahaha valid point.

No offense, But what if after this round DIBP says, no more migration please AUS is closed now. then what will happen to this 80+ point who done the humanity.

So at last its individual decision to hold 190 for 189 or submit fake EOI's just to tease others and so on.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> Not to be rude but, if humanly possible 80 pointers shouldn’t submit in the last day or two before a invitation round. Since they can get an invite for sure, they should try to submit it a day after the invite.That way a lot of other pointers waiting since months can get a chance :-/ just my personal opinion.. no offense to anyone..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its hard... yes, but you can't control it.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

I wish they increase the number of invitations to 2000 per round onward again, and pro-rata gets 100%....
:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Hahahaha valid point.
> 
> No offense, But what if after this round DIBP says, no more migration please AUS is closed now. then what will happen to this 80+ point who done the humanity.
> 
> So at last its individual decision to hold 190 for 189 or submit fake EOI's just to tease others and so on.


Its a competition right... whoever runs faster (higher points) get the medal (ita)...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

himsrj said:


> But what I know of in Vic 190 there are weekly/monthly checks/surveys which are done for your location. Mara agents also suggest that Vic as state is strict on rules.
> 
> NSW 190 till now as per mara agents is open state and they advise that one can move through giving proper reason to authorities of one not obliging the 2 year commitment.
> 
> ...


I was sure that even after getting 189 I will move to Melbourne so I dont have any issues with 190 VIC.

I know due to these uncertain rounds everyone is applying for 190. It dosen't mean that these are moral obligations. If people break these obligations frequently then may be states will stop sponsoring candidates in future.

whenever I suggest 190 to anyone I tell them to think twice/thrice before submitting EOI. don't consider 2 years as moral obligation, no one knows the implications of breaking these obligations.

Better to be safe than sorry.

VIC is very strict with these obligations that I know/heard.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> I wish they increase the number of invitations to 2000 per round onward again, and pro-rata gets 100%....
> :frusty::frusty::frusty:


I am up for that!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Its a competition right... whoever runs faster (higher points) get the medal (ita)...


You have to mention that DHA had made it like a death game for someone at least.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

SunV said:


> My personal opinion or suggestion for you,
> 
> Try to obtain letter of release after getting grant, write a mail to NSW team explaining your situation may be you can ask them that you will move after so and so time once you get job in NSW and wait for their reply.
> 
> ...




It’s becoz of such practices govts across are either enforcing strict immi laws or stopping immi altogether. If a person cannot oblige to stay in the state that granted him 190 invite, why to apply for 190 on the first hand? Don’t play the system or it’ll hamper any future invitations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Not to be rude but, if humanly possible 80 pointers shouldn’t submit in the last day or two before a invitation round. Since they can get an invite for sure, they should try to submit it a day after the invite.That way a lot of other pointers waiting since months can get a chance :-/ just my personal opinion.. no offense to anyone..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Couldn`t agree more


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> I wish they increase the number of invitations to 2000 per round onward again, and pro-rata gets 100%....
> :frusty::frusty::frusty:


I wish they increase the number of invitations to 2000 per round onward again, and NON pro-rata gets 100%....


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

aust1983 said:


> AussiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they increase the number of invitations to 2000 per round onward again, and pro-rata gets 100%....
> ...



1st and 2nd round of the month are usually same in terms of numbers of invites.

So expect 600 to 800 invites like the first round

If there is any further increase or decrease on the cards, than it would be from august.

I personally believe there were 600 invites in the first round of july.
It will be confirmed hopefully by this week when department will update round results .

This update will likely refresh the new occupation list and ceilings for the year 2018-19


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

*Best of Luck*

Best of luck to all waiting for invites. 10 more minutes to go.

it includes Pro-rata and non pro-rata both.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13 minutes guys ......


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 13 minutes guys ......


10 minutes... let's party!


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Dont know guys, I have a doi 70pts in April non-pro. Fingers crossed at getting it this round.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

@andreyx108b

OMG! IF you don't see that Newbienz is doing nothing but helping here in the forum - you are a blind guy. If he gives an example story as response to you instead of actually answering, that means you either did not understand his initial answer or you are just trolling. There can't be anything wrong on Newbienz. 

He has helped so many people apply and receive PR without wasting money on agents.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Demisane said:


> Dont know guys, I have a doi 70pts in April non-pro. Fingers crossed at getting it this round.


Your code..?


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Chem Engineer; 233111


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*good luck!!!*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> @andreyx108b
> 
> OMG! IF you don't see that Newbienz is doing nothing but helping here in the forum - you are a blind guy. If he gives an example story as response to you instead of actually answering, that means you either did not get understand his initial answer or you are just trolling. There can't be anything wrong on Newbienz.
> 
> He has helped so many people apply and receive PR without wasting money on agents.


I think you are a new member, and din't observe his multitude of posts with wrong suggestions  which i've been pointing out...


----------



## jjeon (Nov 8, 2016)

Good luck!!!


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Has there been a invitation round? No updates yet...


----------



## siriusttt (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Guys , i filed an EOI for non-grata Engineer ( Telecom) today with 70 points . What is the chances of getting the invite , or should i try to increase my English score from 10 to 20 .

Or should i get married to increase my score by 5 points  .

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> @andreyx108b
> 
> OMG! IF you don't see that Newbienz is doing nothing but helping here in the forum - you are a blind guy. If he gives an example story as response to you instead of actually answering, that means you either did not get understand his initial answer or you are just trolling. There can't be anything wrong on Newbienz.
> 
> He has helped so many people apply and receive PR without wasting money on agents.


Respect for both of them. They both are very senior and very active. This is their internal issue.
It is a humble request to kindly avoid such comments... no offence... just a request


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

Surprise!!! Rules changed....

Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01

SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

siriusttt said:


> Hi Guys , i filed an EOI for non-grata Engineer ( Telecom) today with 70 points . What is the chances of getting the invite , or should i try to increase my English score from 10 to 20 .
> 
> Or should i get married to increase my score by 5 points  .
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


zero for tonight wait a couple more rounds


----------



## kapilsuri (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi guys

Any body who got an invite congratulations.

could you update the thread.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

aust1983 said:


> Surprise!!! Rules changed....
> 
> Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


What is the source of this information.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

aust1983 said:


> Surprise!!! Rules changed....
> 
> Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


Is this true? I am yet to digest this...


----------



## persianmj (Aug 11, 2016)

Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01

SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


They just updated this in EOI.


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

Gsingh4it said:


> What is the source of this information.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


It is the new message that it appears when you login in skill select...


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

aust1983 said:


> Surprise!!! Rules changed....
> 
> Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


where did u see?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gsingh4it said:


> What is the source of this information.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


exactly my question... searching everywhere, can't find.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Respect for both of them. They both are very senior and very active. This is their internal issue.
> It is a humble request to kindly avoid such comments... no offence... just a request


Thank you for your advise, no offense taken. Please do the same with my comments.

I would have done what you said if I was a mere spectator. But whatever knowledge I gained here about PR process is mainly because of Newbienz. So when someone says he is not helping, I had to chime in and deny his allegation.


----------



## Ietermagog (Jul 24, 2018)

Good luck to everyone waiting for an invite today!

261312 - Developer Programmer
Total Points: 80
Age - 32 (30 points)
Language - Superior English (20 points)
Experience - 8 Years outside Australia (15 points)
Qualifications - Bachelor's Degree (15 points)
EOI Date: 18/07/2018
190 Pre-Invite: 23/07/2018
189 Invite: *Hopefully today*


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> where did u see?


One round only per month starting next month, technically then today we should have a round.


----------



## jjeon (Nov 8, 2016)

siriusttt said:


> Hi Guys , i filed an EOI for non-grata Engineer ( Telecom) today with 70 points . What is the chances of getting the invite , or should i try to increase my English score from 10 to 20 .
> 
> Or should i get married to increase my score by 5 points  .
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


You can refer to Iscah's predictions on non-prorata occupations but predictions are made on estimations, they are not perfectly accurate. Your chances will be maximised by topping your score with PTE while waiting for an invitation if you are not thinking of getting married in any foreseeable future.


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> exactly my question... searching everywhere, can't find.


Login in skillselect. It is there...


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

No round.....seems god is so kind to both pro and no pro


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Boss. We are not having court proceedings here. So chill


p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you for your advise, no offense taken. Please do the same with my comments.
> 
> I would have done what you said if I was a mere spectator. But whatever knowledge I gained here about PR process is mainly because of Newbienz. So when someone says he is not helping, I had to chime in and deny his allegation.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

It is true from next month to one invite on the 11th of the month.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> exactly my question... searching everywhere, can't find.


It is on homepage after login to skillselect. Its true..No more bi weekly rounds anymore!


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

It's on skill select..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aust1983 said:


> Surprise!!! Rules changed....
> 
> Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


Looks like a prank

Cheers


----------



## siriusttt (Aug 11, 2015)

Its there in skillselect login page . after you login in . 

Not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Looks like a prank
> 
> Cheers


Nope, NB, its on skillselect page after login.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

aust1983 said:


> Login in skillselect. It is there...


It's message coming in EOI. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> exactly my question... searching everywhere, can't find.




Just log into skill select


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Looks like a prank
> 
> Cheers


No pranks! Hopefully there is a round today.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Best so everyone please keep their dreams of going to Australia to a side and take rest guys.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

farooq41 said:


> It is true from next month to one invite on the 11th of the month.




Yes it’s true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Maybe that was the only update for this round! XD


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

siriusttt said:


> Its there in skillselect login page . after you login in .
> 
> Not sure if this is good or bad.




It says no change in number of invitations per month. So not bad I guess.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Oh yes.. This is the update from Skillselect just now. So is there an invitation round today?

"Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01

SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month."


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh.. that’s a bad news if 1 round per month only for 189&489 so sad...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

persianmj said:


> Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.
> 
> ...


It will result in .

1) more 80 pointers in queue every month we have seen this in july first round ( which happened after 3 weeks).
2) Anxiety.
3) Frustration.
4) people can add more problems.


----------



## jjeon (Nov 8, 2016)

If it is effective from next month, there ought to be an invitation round tonight to be fair.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bad news... well... nothing changes but wait is longer from august.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

@@&#^#%#%^$^$$^^$ to Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Nope, NB, its on skillselect page after login.


Then extremely bad news for all low point holders

30 days backlog in each round means that only 80 pointers will get invited in most hotly contested categories 

DHA never fails to surprise

Cheers


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Wtf is going in Australian immigiration..

If there is no round today yet, it means 800 invite per month as per current trend?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> It will result in .
> 
> 1) more 80 pointers in queue every month we have seen this in july first round ( which happened after 3 weeks).
> 2) Anxiety.
> ...


agree, in theory higher accumulation of higher pointers, less invites to applicants with less points.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Effectively they are doing the whole 300 per round thing again by but this time adding more competition by taking away a round.


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

jjeon said:


> If it is effective from next month, there ought to be an invitation round tonight to be fair.


Last invitation was on 11th, so I don't think it has happened today...

Now we know why there was more invitations than usual last round...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> It will result in .
> 
> 1) more 80 pointers in queue every month we have seen this in july first round ( which happened after 3 weeks).
> 2) Anxiety.
> ...


More followers for Baba Ramdev

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Then extremely bad news for all low point holders
> 
> 30 days backlog in each round means that only 80 pointers will get invited in most hotly contested categories
> 
> ...


Not necessarily as overall the number of the invite is going to remain the same.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Isn't it with effect from Aug

What about remaining invites for the month of July. Have they completed July quota

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

75 pointer is also doomed :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Then extremely bad news for all low point holders
> 
> 30 days backlog in each round means that only 80 pointers will get invited in most hotly contested categories
> 
> ...


I don't understand this logic! Since the invitation count is also high, will it not remain the same?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> 75 pointer is also doomed :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now, where is ISACH's Tony... huge impact on estimates  or no?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Then extremely bad news for all low point holders
> 
> 30 days backlog in each round means that only 80 pointers will get invited in most hotly contested categories
> 
> ...


Once a month shouldn't be any different I reckon, in fact it may be helpful in a way by clearing proportionate number of people in different slabs...main thing is that they should invite the same number of people as they would in a month with two rounds...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Not necessarily as overall the number of the invite is going to remain the same.


Remain the same means 800 per monthly round which effectively means 400 per round when it was twice a month
Even that 800 is also a guess from Iscah and can be even lower

Cheers


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> 75 pointer is also doomed :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily. I think they might toggle between non pro and pro each month to even it out.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Guess no invite round today and when they say effective august I guess this already started effective July... last round was on July 11


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

But.. but.. I've been waiting the whole day for the round to happen!!


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> now, where is ISACH's Tony... huge impact on estimates  or no?


Not against anyone but this will give people one whole month to speculate


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> I don't understand this logic! Since the invitation count is also high, will it not remain the same?


in theory yes, you are right, but, during longer breaks between the rounds accumulation of higher pointers is higher.. and hence no invites to the lower band pointers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> Not against anyone but this will give people one whole month to speculate


it will add anxiety... and lack of transparency.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Remain the same means 800 per monthly round which effectively means 400 per round when it was twice a month
> Even that 800 is also a guess from Iscah and can be even lower
> 
> Cheers


Their message says that "There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month"


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> But.. but.. I've been waiting the whole day for the round to happen!!


one day it will!

(sorry for bad joke, i feel bad for you guys)


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

It means government is forcing people to apply for state sponsorship(190) 😂


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Well well well, looks like now there is a possibility that I may never get an invite. XD Well played DHA, well played.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

No updates yet even from the 80 pointer (261313) who showed up earlier today. So I guess there is no invitation round today.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Don't get it. Nothing like this is mentioned anywhere.
Attached is screenshot from website itself.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Once a month shouldn't be any different I reckon, in fact it may be helpful in a way by clearing proportionate number of people in different slabs...main thing is that they should invite the same number of people as they would in a month with two rounds...


in theory yes but pratically this will now help queu up higher pointer, image what would happend if they keep the number same but have round each week? This would result in many on the lower point get faster invite, in pratical sense.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Don't get it. Nothing like this is mentioned anywhere.
> Attached is screenshot from website itself.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#


They've not updated their website. Login to skillselect - it's there.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

No invitation round today. Good night and good day guys!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Don't get it. Nothing like this is mentioned anywhere.
> Attached is screenshot from website itself.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#


login to your skill select account you will get it . its not a rumor.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Don't get it. Nothing like this is mentioned anywhere.
> Attached is screenshot from website itself.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#




Bro just log into ur skill select. The very first line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Don't get it. Nothing like this is mentioned anywhere.
> Attached is screenshot from website itself.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#


this site is updated only after 2 to 3 weeks of completion of the round


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you for your advise, no offense taken. Please do the same with my comments.
> 
> I would have done what you said if I was a mere spectator. But whatever knowledge I gained here about PR process is mainly because of Newbienz. So when someone says he is not helping, I had to chime in and deny his allegation.


You have joined this forum in Feb 2018, and please check my joining date. I have been here for along time and I know both of them. Believe me both of them are great and have been helping too many people. One can simply be grateful to them.
Let me tell you that this was not the first time they passed such comments on each other. There is a long history. You have just missed.
In short, we are not in any position to lose any of them. They both are a treasure. They will sort out their issues on their own. I believe we should not pass any harsh comments on any one of them.

Now let us come to the topic buddy!!! a round is happening... let see what happens


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

I think there is no need of this thread as well since no one can predict anything for invites now. 😀✌


----------



## MiSri (Jul 9, 2018)

Usually at what time (AEST) the invitations are sent ?


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> I don't understand this logic! Since the invitation count is also high, will it not remain the same?


Look at it this way. 

lets say every week there is an addition of one 80 pointer. So every fortnight, 2 80 pointers get added. Lets say there are 3 invites issued every fortnight. so that means 1 75 pointer will get invited.

Now if they change to monthly and the above trend holds, then you have 4 invites going to 80 pointers, and 2 to 75, nothing really changes. 

But what if in that span (2nd fortnight of the month), a 70 or 75 pointer increases their points to 80? or maybe there is just a couple of extra persons being added to the 80 point queue. This would result in all the invites going to 80 pointers. Whereas had it been fortnightly there would have been at least 1 75 pointer getting an invite in the first fortnight, and all 3 invites of the 2nd fortnight going to 80 pointers.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Don't get it. Nothing like this is mentioned anywhere.
> Attached is screenshot from website itself.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#


This is always behind, people are reporting from the EOI login page.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> this site is updated only after 2 to 3 weeks of completion of the round


Here is the notification


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> login to your skill select account you will get it . its not a rumor.


I am surprised they updated it exactly 00:01 , is it auto generated message or someone waited for this time to publish this.

if its manual, I would ask that guy to update round results on time please.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

PteEnthu said:


> I think there is no need of this thread as well since no one can predict anything for invites now. 😀✌


This thread exists to pour out the frustration


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get it. Nothing like this is mentioned anywhere.
> ...


Done


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

It's time to create 189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2018 ................


----------



## Sakshikalra (Jul 10, 2018)

Just dream coming to an end😞


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> You have joined this forum in Feb 2018, and please check my joining date. I have been here for along time and I know both of them. Believe me both of them are great and have been helping too many people. One can simply be grateful to them.
> Let me tell you that this was not the first time they passed such comments on each other. There is a long history. You have just missed.
> In short, we are not in any position to lose any of them. They both are a treasure. They will sort out their issues on their own. I believe we should not pass any harsh comments on any one of them.
> 
> Now let us come to the topic buddy!!! a round is happening... let see what happens


Dude dude dude.. what I miss?!


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

So it is 11th August then..eh?


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Hahaha



SunV said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > login to your skill select account you will get it . its not a rumor.
> ...


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Just when I thought this couldn't get any worse.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

SunV said:


> I am surprised they updated it exactly 00:01 , is it auto generated message or someone waited for this time to publish this.
> 
> if its manual, I would ask that guy to update round results on time please.


But but.... that is just physically impossible!!!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like it's time to say goodbye to the Australian dream for all pro-rata 75 pointers and below. 





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

SunV said:


> I am surprised they updated it exactly 00:01 , is it auto generated message or someone waited for this time to publish this.
> 
> if its manual, I would ask that guy to update round results on time please.


I think he is also reading this forum and having fun 🤬

233511-189-70 pts. 190:NSW 75 pts. EOI:01.02


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

August thread: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...i-invitations-august-2018-a.html#post14583726


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

mcmurphy said:


> I think he is also reading this forum and having fun 🤬
> 
> 233511-189-70 pts. 190:NSW 75 pts. EOI:01.02


lol


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> Just when I thought this couldn't get any worse.


My thoughts exactly. Was kind of hoping for one more round here, since it is more than 2 weeks to 11th Aug, and then we see. But if there isn't one, and we are looking at 800 per month, well, it's a massive kick in the groin to just about anyone.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

joshua1729 said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised they updated it exactly 00:01 , is it auto generated message or someone waited for this time to publish this.
> ...


So they just went thanos on immigration. 😀


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mcmurphy said:


> I think he is also reading this forum and having fun 🤬
> 
> 233511-189-70 pts. 190:NSW 75 pts. EOI:01.02


that's was cruel...


----------



## Geo1987 (Apr 17, 2018)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but will this be the same for the 190?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Looks like it's time to say goodbye to the Australian dream for all pro-rata 75 pointers and below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for being dumb...what is pro rata vs non pro rata? Who am I?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

joshua1729 said:


> But but.... that is just physically impossible!!!


Why Josh, During Go live time people work at odd times, may be his/her manager told to wait till 00:01 to publish this and shatter the dreams of applicants at last moment.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Really disappointing for all - you are treated very badly by Immigration, they could have announced this long before midnight.

We still do not know what the numbers are - if they were 800 total for 11th July 2018, will that be a monthly figure or was the 800 a fortnightly figure in July and 1600 will be the figure per month from then on ? I will try and get some feedback from Immigration tomorrow on what the figures will be per month.

Regards


Tony


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Geo1987 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but will this be the same for the 190?


Nope. 190 doesn't rely on specific rounds unlike 189 n 489.


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

I am just sad because I really want to close this chapter and move on to wait for my PR. Great. Another 2 weeks.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I have applied 190 with 70 to NSW and VIC but no update any idea on this when can I expect. I applied in March 2018


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

It will be just 800 per month, I'm quite sure. Australia is the new USA.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

SunV said:


> Why Josh, During Go live time people work at odd times, may be his/her manager told to wait till 00:01 to publish this and shatter the dreams of applicants at last moment.


Oh that for sure. Some pleasure being derived. But I was referring to them updating rounds results on time. 

Instead of their KPI being to do things on time. Theirs is probably to do things not on time. They probably get severely reprimanded if they release round results within 2 weeks of it taking place.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Any alternatives?
> Just wondering, is there any option to withdraw the lodged visa ? As there is no CO allocated yet.
> Just thinking, what if tonight the 70 pointers non-prorata will get invitation based on iscah prediction,
> 
> ...


You must feel happiest of the lot. Please share your happy feeling.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

DoHA went full retard today


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saifsd said:


> Sorry for being dumb...what is pro rata vs non pro rata? Who am I?




ICT BA is pro rata.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Really disappointing for all - you are treated very badly by Immigration, they could have announced this long before midnight.
> 
> We still do not know what the numbers are - if they were 800 total for 11th July 2018, will that be a monthly figure or was the 800 a fortnightly figure in July and 1600 will be the figure per month from then on ? I will try and get some feedback from Immigration tomorrow on what the figures will be per month.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Tony. Waiting for an update from you on this.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

joshua1729 said:


> Oh that for sure. Some pleasure being derived. But I was referring to them updating rounds results on time.
> 
> Instead of their KPI being to do things on time. Theirs is probably to do things not on time. They probably get severely reprimanded if they release round results within 2 weeks of it taking place.


Sarcasm: If they don't do it in 15 days time they can't do it in 1 month time also. 

Please don't ask for source it's sarcasm.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

No round today?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Absolutely no words other than saying deeply disappointed and frustrated .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

I have to say, DHA is one of the most unprofessional organizations I have ever encountered.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> I have applied 190 with 70 to NSW and VIC but no update any idea on this when can I expect. I applied in March 2018




It depends for which occupation. You need to provide more information on your occupation and your points breakdown.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

just when 65 NON PRO seemed realistic this happened and i am pretty sure that the number will be 800 for whole month and will remain the same throughout the year


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Geo1987 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but will this be the same for the 190?


No but looks like they definitely want to get cut down the intake of immigrants. Unless you have 85 points don't expect an invite from state as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

foxes said:


> It depends for which occupation. You need to provide more information on your occupation and your points breakdown.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pls advise for me @foxes

Regards


----------



## Geo1987 (Apr 17, 2018)

kunsal said:


> No but looks like they definitely want to get cut down the intake of immigrants. Unless you have 85 points don't expect an invite from state as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


What makes you say 85?


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Geo1987 said:


> What makes you say 85?


Random guess.. just watch the rounds, forget the estimates.


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

Anyone getting invitation just now?


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

ralphpukei said:


> Anyone getting invitation just now?


No round today. Will/should happen on 11th August now.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

11th August alright....but did a round happen today, anyone?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Really disappointing for all - you are treated very badly by Immigration, they could have announced this long before midnight.
> 
> We still do not know what the numbers are - if they were 800 total for 11th July 2018, will that be a monthly figure or was the 800 a fortnightly figure in July and 1600 will be the figure per month from then on ? I will try and get some feedback from Immigration tomorrow on what the figures will be per month.
> 
> ...


please post your update as new thread, if possible.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

When they say effective Aug 11th, that means this month should continue to have 2 rounds right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

saifsd said:


> 11th August alright....but did a round happen today, anyone?


It's clear now that it will be 800 per month and no more 10,000 a year in the skilled select till the Australian elections are over and after that this figure may also vanish

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> When they say effective Aug 11th, that means this month should continue to have 2 rounds right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the guys writing the rules at DHA need to take an English exam to see if they actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> When they say effective Aug 11th, that means this month should continue to have 2 rounds right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's for the ones who have passed PTE-A...not them.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

It's 261313


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

I might be one of the mostly affected guys by this new rule. I will lose 5 points by Aug 30th due to age bringing my total down to 65. And I was hopeful of getting invited as there would be 3 rounds for me effectively. But now its just ONE. if I don't get invited on 11th August my all dreams are shattered.


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Well done DHA


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Now should not waste time and one should try Canada

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

soban29 said:


> No round today. Will/should happen on 11th August now.


omg...if there are only 800 invitations a month...


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All,

Very disappointing as I was expecting an invite today. Starting to become a wild goose chase now. 

Is the same thing happening at citizenship side as well? Is it becoming difficult to get citizenship after PR as well?


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> I might be one of the mostly effected guys by this new rule. I will lose 5 points by Aug 30th due to age bringing my total down to 65. And I was hopeful of getting invited as there would be 3 rounds for me effectively. But now its just ONE. if I don't get invited on 11th August my all dreams are shattered.
> 
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2: Well done DHA


You will def get it next round! Don't be too discouraged.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

I would like to think that on 11th July 2018, they were thinking 2 invites per month - so their monthly figure was, and is still, 1500 to 1600.

We should know soon, either from Immigration feedback or the posting of the 11th July results.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> I might be one of the mostly effected guys by this new rule. I will lose 5 points by Aug 30th due to age bringing my total down to 65. And I was hopeful of getting invited as there would be 3 rounds for me effectively. But now its just ONE. if I don't get invited on 11th August my all dreams are shattered.
> 
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2: Well done DHA


C'mon man you can add 10 more through PTE...keep dreaming!


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

newyearoldme said:


> You will def get it next round! Don't be too discouraged.


Thanks for encouragement mate...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Now should not waste time and one should try Canada
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk



yeah rightly said,, its now matter of time ,, how much we should wait for ausi against welcoming canada


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

saifsd said:


> C'mon man you can add 10 more through PTE...keep dreaming!


Yes that'sthe only hope left. Thanks saif


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> yeah rightly said,, its now matter of time ,, how much we should wait for ausi against welcoming canada


Depends on reasons to choose oz over Canada. Why you chose Australia? 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> yeah rightly said,, its now matter of time ,, how much we should wait for ausi against welcoming canada


Recommended thread for understand Canada PR process from scratch?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> I would like to think that on 11th July 2018, they were thinking 2 invites per month - so their monthly figure was, and is still, 1500 to 1600.
> 
> We should know soon, either from Immigration feedback or the posting of the 11th July results.
> 
> ...


Ya but for july they only invited 800, if the above was the case, than they atleast could have a round tonight for 800 to make it 1600 for this month and then once a month from august

Wht u think


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Sorry guys I am late, but was there any round tonight.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> Yes that'sthe only hope left. Thanks saif


It's not too difficult if you dont make it a monster in your mind, I got a 90 in my only attempt after good preparation. Never took a mock or a paid thing either...just dont treat it as something too difficult, that rides your mind over...


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

We are not required now in Australia this fact should be accepted as soon as possible otherwise will loose your precious time and money

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

Just want to play devil's advocate, is there any possibilities they might release it at a later time today? The statement isn't really flat out: NO MORE INVITES TILL AUGUST. We know that the new skills select list hasn't been updated and there is still a lot of ambiguity since it is the start of the financial year? 

Wouldn't a massive cut to immigration will be pre-announced in the media for the gov to get brownies points?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Sorry guys I am late, but was there any round tonight.


Nope. Next round will be on 11th August (as per the update on Skillselect).
And in case you've missed it, there will only be one invitation round per month going forward.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

saifsd said:


> It's not too difficult if you dont make it a monster in your mind, I got a 90 in my only attempt after good preparation. Never took a mock or a paid thing either...just dont treat it as something too difficult, that rides your mind over...


Thanks a lot brother..will keep your advice in mind..


----------



## akashacharya30 (Apr 27, 2018)

I now honestly think they just invited 600 in 11th july round with only 20% going to pro-rata.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

newyearoldme said:


> Just want to play devil's advocate, is there any possibilities they might release it at a later time today? The statement isn't really flat out: NO MORE INVITES TILL AUGUST. We know that the new skills select list hasn't been updated and there is still a lot of ambiguity since it is the start of the financial year?
> 
> Wouldn't a massive cut to immigration will be pre-announced in the media for the gov to get brownies points?


Wish I could give you 2 likes :clap2:


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Bad news today.

I was right on the edge for the invite today and invitations did not happen.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Guys need help and advice I applied 190 Vic and NSw for Software Engineer - 261313 in may 2018 for 70 points any hope when can I receive 190 as 189 is to become a Dream now


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Guys need help and advice I applied 190 Vic and NSw for Software Engineer - 261313 in may 2018 for 70 points any hope when can I receive 190 as 189 is to become a Dream now


For vic, did you supply employement offer letter?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

I think they decided to change it to once a month after 11th july result, otherwise the same message should have been there on 11th July.
So in August, the number of invited could be double of 11th july.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Guys need help and advice I applied 190 Vic and NSw for Software Engineer - 261313 in may 2018 for 70 points any hope when can I receive 190 as 189 is to become a Dream now


70 pts including ss? I have seen couple of guys with 80 pts (including ss) reporting pre-invites on the VIC sponsorship thread.

And btw, what's your IELTS/PTE-A score? It seems VIC mostly invites folks with better language score (20 pts), but I may be wrong on this one.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

13akber said:


> For vic, did you supply employement offer letter?


But there is no need for an employment offer for state sponsorship via 190. So what is this about?


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

No employment letter and my PTE score is 75 which is 10 points I believe but I applied for NSW also no updates on the same. My points are 65+5 =70 for 190


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

This is just insane, things are changing every week nowadays! At this rate my Oz dream will be put out before even starting. I can't imagine how people who were expecting invites today waiting for months would be feeling! This is just cruel on part of DHA.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> No employment letter and my PTE score is 75 which is 10 points I believe but I applied for NSW also no updates on the same. My points are 65+5 =70 for 190


May be a long wait for you. As I see plenty of 75+5 folks who have applied for VIC and NSW nominations. And with the uncertainty around 189, I am sure this would get tougher.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> No employment letter and my PTE score is 75 which is 10 points I believe but I applied for NSW also no updates on the same. My points are 65+5 =70 for 190




You simply don’t have enough points given current trend. Keep working on your PTE. With 75+5 there is a more significant chance to secure an invite (be it 189 or 190)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

foxes said:


> You simply don’t have enough points given current trend. Keep working on your PTE. With 75+5 there is a more significant chance to secure an invite (be it 189 or 190)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this point, 190 is the only go for all 65/70 pointers.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I would like to think that on 11th July 2018, they were thinking 2 invites per month - so their monthly figure was, and is still, 1500 to 1600.
> 
> We should know soon, either from Immigration feedback or the posting of the 11th July results.
> 
> ...


i hope you are right and we get 1600 invites per round from august and it will be a bonus if they add 800 from todays round which didnt happen and make august round a big one :fingerscrossed:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

benisrael said:


> At this point, 190 is the only go for all 65/70 pointers.




Hmm. His occupation is 261313. I know someone who shares same occupation with him and have been waiting for 190 with 70+5 points since Jan 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

I am 2613* EOI May 18 75 points and seems like its an end to the Australian dream.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> I am 2613* EOI May 18 75 points and seems like its an end to the Australian dream.


 buddy ABCD I am on the same boat. Mine is 2613* 75 pointers and doe as 15th May,2018.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hard luck but i feel our chance is over 😞


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

benisrael said:


> At this point, 190 is the only go for all 65/70 pointers.


Even for folks with75 pts for 189, 190 seems to be the quicker and the more viable option. The only problem is that Vic and NSW are yet to send out an invite for ICT professions for this FY and this is causing a huge bottleneck at the top of the queue. Hopefully once the 190 invites start rolling out we may (or may not) see significant reduction in the wait time for 70 pointers. <<This applies to unlucky candidates with pro rata professions>>
Lets pin our hopes to the next round on 11 August and hopefully we will be discussing steps to take after we have received our ITA's rather than just guessing wait times. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

dipin3749 said:


> Even for folks with75 pts for 189, 190 seems to be the quicker and the more viable option. The only problem is that Vic and NSW are yet to send out an invite for ICT professions for this FY and this is causing a huge bottleneck at the top of the queue. Hopefully once the 190 invites start rolling out we may (or may not) see significant reduction in the wait time for 70 pointers. <<This applies to unlucky candidates with pro rata professions>>
> Lets pin our hopes to the next round on 11 August and hopefully we will be discussing steps to take after we have received our ITA's rather than just guessing wait times. :fingerscrossed:


FYI, VIC has started their 190 program and I think someone reported on Immitracker yesterday that he got invited under 2613* occupation.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> FYI, VIC has started their 190 program and I think someone reported on Immitracker yesterday that he got invited under 2613* occupation.



Yes with 80+5 points .


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> Yes with 80+5 points .


LOL... I have 75+5. I can add a kidney as well if that will get me an extra 5 points


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

1 round per month doesnt seem to hurt NON PROS a lot infact it might help some low pointers as well but its definitely a bad news for PRO RATA guys because the number of 75/80 pointers are way to high as compared to non pro


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Do i still have any chance ? 😞 

At 75 2613* , EOI May 2018


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

They shattered dreams of many aspirants and hundreds of deserving eligible candidates that doesn't have high points like 75/80.

As far as I am concerned.. No more immigration plans for me now. 

Thank you guys for supporting me all the way till here.
May god bless u all.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

After the disaster today, am trying to fetch more points from my spouse. Can someone please help me with the below query?
Me being a software engineer, can I still claim 5 points[Partner points] from my wife who is NOT a software engineer, but say an accountant?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> After the disaster today, am trying to fetch more points from my spouse. Can someone please help me with the below query?
> Me being a software engineer, can I still claim 5 points[Partner points] from my wife who is NOT a software engineer, but say an accountant?


Yes as long as her ANZSCO code falls in MTSSL list. Do you have her ANZSCO code?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Yes as long as her ANZSCO code falls in MTSSL list. Do you have her ANZSCO code?


Thank you responding Ajay. She is basically a hardware engineer[works in the manufacturing of mobile chips] working in India. Her ANZSCO code must be 312312. But she has an experience of less than 1 year. Does her experience matter as well for claiming the points?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Thank you responding Ajay. She is basically a hardware engineer[works in the manufacturing of mobile chips] working in India. Her ANZSCO code must be 312312. But she has an experience of less than 1 year. Does her experience matter as well for claiming the points?


So her occupation is on MTSSL which is good, you will be able to claim 5 points if she gets a positive assessment. I know about ACS only. See if you can find on the other threads about assessing body and their requirement of experience.

Best wishes.

Cheers.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi tony please let us also know after getting an update from immigration official. 

What do u think of the scenario now ?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Hard luck guys! But I'm sure the good news is around for most of you!
Sending some luck your way.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Clearly this is an effort by the govt to reduce immigration by record levels and use it as a tool in next year's general election to endorse their commitment to 'Australians first'.

The burning question is - When DHA says the no .of invites would remain the same, does that mean it will remain same as July or as June? Becoz if it's like July we are looking at the total no. of invitations sent out to prorata reduced to half of what it was in June.

As there were two rounds in June, for 2335XX, 20 + 20 i.e., 40 people got invited, whereas in July, with only one round, 20 probably did. So are we looking at 20 invites for the August round or 40??? Already the gap between last round and 11th Aug is going to be 4 and half weeks. I don't even know what the movement for 2355XX was on 11th July round. If they invite 40 people, we'll see 4 weeks movement for 75 pointers with each round, but if it's 20 invites per month the movement is going to be only 2 weeks. I'm hoping the 11th July round cleared all the 75 pointers up until June.

So what's the fate of pro-rata? Is it going to be 20% of their ceiling for fortnight added together for the monthly round or is it 20% for the entire month?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I would like to think that on 11th July 2018, they were thinking 2 invites per month - so their monthly figure was, and is still, 1500 to 1600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Tony,

Please let us know in case you get any update from your immi contacts plz..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Hard luck guys! But I'm sure the good news is around for most of you!
> Sending some luck your way.


Hi Hazzz, Could you please guide me about my below query [asking you coz you have claimed Partner points as well].
I am trying to claim my partner points. My wife has done her masters and working in India as an electrical engineer[312312]. But, her work experience is less than 1 year. Would her low experience impact in getting a positive skills' assessment result? 
Please let me know if there is a way I can find this out, without actually applying for her skill assessment.


----------



## whoknowswherenext (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could give me advice or just another opinion about my situation, as I am struggling to make a decision.

I submitted my EOI on 14th Feb 2018 with 70 points for Mech Eng 2335, and still waiting.

I have an Australian partner (been together 4 years), I am from the UK. We came into Australia in April and I'm on a tourist visa (have to fly out and in every 3 months). Obviously, I hoped the 189 visa invite would have come through by now, but by bad luck it hasn't (I have been writing a book to sell later on, so not so much of an issue not being able to work for 4 months, but, I really want to work now). So, now I have a couple of options:

Fly back to the UK for a month and apply for the Working Holiday Visa: $1000 flights + $450 visa... This would mean I could work freelance for up to a year and hope that the 189 visa invite would come through in that year. So plus the 189 visa at $3755 = total of $5205
Is this still risky to think I'd even get an invite this year though? The way things are looking, it seems possible I might not get one at all.

Second option is to apply for the partner visa 820/801. I haven't gone through any of the documentation but I've heard it's intense, and might take two years for the temp visa to come through. I'd have to apply for working rights, as my current visa (before bridging visa) doesn't have them. Cost is $7160, but at least I can apply right away and there is no waiting.

Any ideas? I know I need to make this decision alone, but there are a lot of people on here with a lot more knowledge and context, so I figured it was worth asking for more opinions 
Thanks!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys sorry to ask this without reading all the posts. I am going to go back to read and understand what happened while I wait for the quick update

I am just curious to know what happened today and posting this as soon I landed here. Wassup guys ? How did pro rata occupation look?


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys sorry to ask this. While I ask this question I am going back and reading the posts to see how the rounds went?
> 
> I am just curious to know what happened today and posting this as soon I landed here. Wassup guys ? How did pro rata occupation looked?


Hi Mate,

SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.

--- Another twist in the tale from DOHA..!!

There was no round today..!!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> Not necessarily as overall the number of the invite is going to remain the same.


Do you think that's how it's going to turn out ? There is going to be 30 days of gap and just wait and watch how many 80+ queue up. The Trump effect is making people turn towards Australia now and I have seen lots of 80s majorly from US


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.
> 
> ...



That's a bloody tiwst. A holy bloody tiwst mate. I have posted this several times in the last few months and I present my hypothesis again the immigration route to Australia is only for 75+ and above from now on. That too a real huge wait awaits all 75 points. 

This is what I would call an official crackdown on skilled immigration. This is going to results in lots of fury agony pain distress.

I wish guys who apply understand the real ground reality now.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Bad news today.
> 
> I was right on the edge for the invite today and invitations did not happen.


Mate yours will be on August 11th good luck


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

dipin3749 said:


> LOL... I have 75+5. I can add a kidney as well if that will get me an extra 5 points


Lol a good one mate. The immigration programme has turned out crazy now.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi tony please let us also know after getting an update from immigration official.
> 
> What do u think of the scenario now ?


There is nothing can anyone say. There's absolutely nothing. How can you expect one to predict the trend now when the whole programme is spawning surprises. Patience is the only way to see how it's going to behave. Shucks immigration


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> There is nothing can anyone say. There's absolutely nothing. How can you expect one to predict the trend now when the whole programme is spawning surprises. Patience is the only way to see how it's going to behave. Shucks immigration


Hi kbjan26,

Tony mentioned in the thread that he will get information from the department today on the number of invites per month from now on. Maybe its possible for him to get an idea on that.

Regards,
Dragon


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

whoknowswherenext said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could give me advice or just another opinion about my situation, as I am struggling to make a decision.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 14th Feb 2018 with 70 points for Mech Eng 2335, and still waiting.
> 
> ...


Hi

I would suggest go for Partner visa. Yes, its expensive but I would probably go for that if I was in your place. 

However, you can go for working holiday visa if you think you can nudge up your points to 75 or 80. I'm not sure what will be the chances of getting an invite with 70 points in the next 5-6 months. The situation can improve or go from bad to worse. 

That's my two cents, but the senior folks in this group might have more comments. 

Good luck,
Tasha


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi kbjan26,
> 
> Tony mentioned in the thread that he will get information from the department today on the number of invites per month from now on. Maybe its possible for him to get an idea on that.
> 
> ...


Ok mate. And how can we rely on it completely? Have we got such authenticated information in the past?

I have seen many times Newbienz stating that we can file something like RTI in Australia to get the info. Is it going be that route ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Respect for both of them. They both are very senior and very active. This is their internal issue.
> It is a humble request to kindly avoid such comments... no offence... just a request


You are correct
It’s my internal issue
Never stand up for someone who has selflessly helped you

Advice taken 
I will make sure your issues are your internal ones

You reap what you sow

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Ok mate. And how can we rely on it completely? Have we got such authenticated information in the past?
> 
> I have seen many times Newbienz stating that we can file something like RTI in Australia to get the info. Is it going be that route ?


By the time one of the agents file an FOI ( Freedon of Information) the equivalent of RTI in Australia , the official results of the July round should be out and the unofficial results of the 11th August also

I still believe that the number of invites will not go up dramatically till they reduce the waiting time of processing the 189 to 3 months , as desired by the honourable minister 

It makes good optics for everyone concerned to keep low invites

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

whoknowswherenext said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could give me advice or just another opinion about my situation, as I am struggling to make a decision.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 14th Feb 2018 with 70 points for Mech Eng 2335, and still waiting.
> 
> ...



Just go for the partner visa! It might be more expensive but it's stress-free and pretty much guaranteed positive outcome and that is basically priceless in today's immigration climate.


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> Do i still have any chance ? 😞
> 
> At 75 2613* , EOI May 2018


I lodged my eoi 2613 with 75 points on 1st May and gave up , applied 190 nsw visa so my suggestion is go for 190 bcz 189 is getting tougher day by day


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Ok mate. And how can we rely on it completely? Have we got such authenticated information in the past?
> 
> I have seen many times Newbienz stating that we can file something like RTI in Australia to get the info. Is it going be that route ?


I would presume, unless someone from DHA would disclose to public internal information, we can't rely on it. 

I am not sure how confidential this info is though  maybe not at all.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

whoknowswherenext said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could give me advice or just another opinion about my situation, as I am struggling to make a decision.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 14th Feb 2018 with 70 points for Mech Eng 2335, and still waiting.
> 
> ...


I have been in your same situation very recently.

I arrived in Australia in September last year on a tourist visa to spend time with my partner, who is an Australian PR. I left after 3 months to go back home for Christmas and returned to Australia a month later. That time there was no issue. However, I had to leave again in April in order not to overstay the 3 months allowed on my visa. I went for a short holiday to NZ and this time I was stopped at Customs when I reentered Australia. I was told that a tourist visa is not designed for constant long stays and that I should have applied for a visitor visa if that was my intention. I was held there for over an hour while they went through my phone checking my messages, trying to find evidence that I had been working illegally. As I had not been working at all they could not find anything wrong so then started asking me questions. They told me that they would put a note in my file saying that I intended to apply for a skilled visa but was warned that I would not be allowed to return on a tourist visa a third time (I'm pretty sure the same would apply to you).

So, I carried on completing my skills assessment and got everything ready to submit my EOI for 189 and 190. Unfortunately I had not been invited by the time I needed to leave, so ended up applying for an onshore Partner visa. I am now on a Bridging visa and have full working rights. You would get the same rights as long as your tourist visa does not have a "no further stay" condition, which is unlikely. So, my advice would be to apply for the Partner visa, as there is no guarantee whatsoever that you will get invited to apply for a skilled visa in the next 12 months.

In order to do that, you should register your relationship in the state where you live. If you have not lived with your partner for at least 12 months that is one of the pieces of evidence they ask for. Even if you have been living together for longer that registration gives credibility to your application.

You will need masses of documentation and some of it takes quite a while to gather but as long as you have the basics you can submit your application and upload the rest of the documents later.
The payment has to be done in one go though and it's not a small amount. If you use BPAY you will need to allow 3 days for the payment to go through and you won't get your bridging visa until that happens so you need to plan it properly. You do not want to risk overstaying.

If you decide to apply for the Partner visa and need help with the application let me know. I am still uploading documents myself.

By the way, they are planning to change the process for this visa. It was supposed to happen this month but the changes have not been approved yet. If they implement them your partner will have to be approved as a sponsor before you can apply for a partner visa and that could take months. So, don't waste time if you intend to do it.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Ok mate. And how can we rely on it completely? Have we got such authenticated information in the past?
> 
> I have seen many times Newbienz stating that we can file something like RTI in Australia to get the info. Is it going be that route ?


What a night. Things for changed just like that and as someone said, DoHA just went Thanos. 

800 invites per month. Well played.

They just didn't changed the rules for the game, they changed the game itself.


----------



## missnaive87 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, please advise me as I have applied for EOI at 80 points for ANZSCO 2613131 & DOE 20/07/2018. I am onshore on 457 visa. Now the problem is I was hoping invite yesterday to go to bridging visa as my current visa is expiring after a week on 31/07/2018, but unfortunately, no round. We were told by our agent to apply for visitor visa to stay in country if we don't get invite before our visa expires. Please let me know if this is the best option as we don't want leave australia and wait in our country till the grant.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> What a night. Things for changed just like that and as someone said, DoHA just went Thanos.
> 
> 800 invites per month. Well played.


They indeed changed our reality and future with snap of the fingers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> They indeed changed our reality and future with snap of the fingers


Applicant proposes DHA disposes 

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I have been in your same situation very recently.
> 
> I arrived in Australia in September last year on a tourist visa to spend time with my partner, who is an Australian PR. I left after 3 months to go back home for Christmas and returned to Australia a month later. That time there was no issue. However, I had to leave again in April in order not to overstay the 3 months allowed on my visa. I went for a short holiday to NZ and this time I was stopped at Customs when I reentered Australia. I was told that a tourist visa is not designed for constant long stays and that I should have applied for a visitor visa if that was my intention. I was held there for over an hour while they went through my phone checking my messages, trying to find evidence that I had been working illegally. As I had not been working at all they could not find anything wrong so then started asking me questions. They told me that they would put a note in my file saying that I intended to apply for a skilled visa but was warned that I would not be allowed to return on a tourist visa a third time (I'm pretty sure the same would apply to you).
> 
> ...


This is not quite correct. I've gone through the process myself.

Applying for partner visa requires proving 6 months living together as de facto partners. There is no need to register the relationship, as long as you can prove you've lived 6 months together at the same address. You can prove this using anything from utility bills, joint accounts, pictures of both of you together, joint insurance cover, etc - the more the better. 

You should also be asked to prove that the relationship is genuine and not opportunistic, using a variety of documents such as receipts of holidays spent together, passport stamps entering countries at the same date, couple pictures with date an location, tickets for shows attented together, etc - again the more the better. Agents from DIPB will also often call you and your partner separately and ask questions such as "describe the house you live in" to ensure both versions are the same.


All these documents will weight much more in the outcome than a "registered relationship" which pretty much anyone can do.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Experts Tony Newbiez,

Are you guys saying that, with these new DHA changes, there is no hope for 261313 with 75 points for DOE on 15th May,2018 at all? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ganesha.aus (Jul 20, 2018)

Many congratulations !!!

For both the good news 

Can you help me by guiding how you prepared for PTE .

please suggest if there are any active whatspp or telegram groups for PR and PTE

Regards,
Avijeet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> Experts Tony Newbiez,
> 
> Are you guys saying that, with these new DHA changes, there is no hope for 261313 with 75 points for DOE on 15th May,2018 at all?
> 
> ...


I am sure Tony would have asked you to wait for atleast the 11th Aug round
Right now it’s pitch dark
Don’t hit the bottle right away

In fact if alcoholic anonymous open shop on the forum , I am sure they will find many candidates, the way DHA is taking the goal post farther and farther away


Cheers


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> My views are not necessarily ISCAH views - It will be next round or 8th August - I am more conservative in my estimates.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Did you get any updates from any legitimate source regarding the next round? it is really frustrating. Since the new law is valid after 11th August, shouldn't there be another round for this month?

Thanks


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> i hope you are right and we get 1600 invites per round from august and it will be a bonus if they add 800 from todays round which didnt happen and make august round a big one :fingerscrossed:


Hope so mate


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> Experts Tony Newbiez,
> 
> Are you guys saying that, with these new DHA changes, there is no hope for 261313 with 75 points for DOE on 15th May,2018 at all?
> 
> ...


no one knowns that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Did you get any updates from any legitimate source regarding the next round? it is really frustrating. Since the new law is valid after 11th August, shouldn't there be another round for this month?
> 
> Thanks


would be nice to hear.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I really don't think anything is changed if they say the number of invites per month are still the same.
I have 70 points, I only have hopes from state since the 11 July round. People with 75 points still have hopes from 189.

It really makes me sick keeping in mind that cut off is increasing by 5 points every year from last 2-3 years for 2613xx.



kbjan26 said:


> That's a bloody tiwst. A holy bloody tiwst mate. I have posted this several times in the last few months and I present my hypothesis again the immigration route to Australia is only for 75+ and above from now on. That too a real huge wait awaits all 75 points.
> 
> This is what I would call an official crackdown on skilled immigration. This is going to results in lots of fury agony pain distress.
> 
> I wish guys who apply understand the real ground reality now.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

And by doing so, you would be helping an engineering aspirant to get 189 visa. God bless you.


rocktopus said:


> Just go for the partner visa! It might be more expensive but it's stress-free and pretty much guaranteed positive outcome and that is basically priceless in today's immigration climate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> And by doing so, you would be helping an engineering aspirant to get 189 visa. God bless you.


Humanitarian of the year award goes to Rocktopus 

Cheers


----------



## Lata (May 19, 2017)

How do you all see non-pro rata occupation trend of invitations officialy?Skillselect only shows for pro-rata occupations.


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

Realistically speaking, should I be worried about the chances of me not getting an invite? I have been declined work offer in my home country as my field requires me to pay a bond if I quit before my contract ends. My housemates and my friends are waiting for me to come back, and my bf is going to move to Aus with me.

A lot is depending on the 11th August invitation.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

newyearoldme said:


> Realistically speaking, should I be worried about the chances of me not getting an invite? I have been declined work offer in my home country as my field requires me to pay a bond if I quit before my contract ends. My housemates and my friends are waiting for me to come back, and my bf is going to move to Aus with me.
> 
> A lot is depending on the 11th August invitation.


Wait and see what happens in August. Any chance of going for CCL to get extra 5 points?


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi .. is there is any hope for me, if it is 800 invites, all 80 pointers will get. My eoi date 11 april, 75 points, 261313

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

sahil804 said:


> Hi .. is there is any hope for me, if it is 800 invites, all 80 pointers will get. My eoi date 11 april, 75 points, 261313
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Why are you so worried ? Yours is 11th April. Just have patience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

With DHA being as unpredictable as a stock market, who knows if the conduct 2nd round of July invitations in a day or two. I indeed wish that they do send it in next couple of days with increased cap for pro ratas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

It's very tough to maintain patience, started with 65 points on June 17. Now even with 75 points, chances are not looking bright.


cmaroju said:


> Why are you so worried ? Yours is 11th April. Just have patience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newyearoldme said:


> Realistically speaking, should I be worried about the chances of me not getting an invite? I have been declined work offer in my home country as my field requires me to pay a bond if I quit before my contract ends. My housemates and my friends are waiting for me to come back, and my bf is going to move to Aus with me.
> 
> A lot is depending on the 11th August invitation.


I would say, you have not-so popular anzsco and with NSW you do have a chance


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I really don't think anything is changed if they say the number of invites per month are still the same.
> I have 70 points, I only have hopes from state since the 11 July round. People with 75 points still have hopes from 189.
> 
> It really makes me sick keeping in mind that cut off is increasing by 5 points every year from last 2-3 years for 2613xx.



The same frustration help me to move from 60 to 75 in one and half years time. Got the invite after a two month wait from the date I became 75. Real huge wait ahead with lots of stress


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi, August 11th is Saturday..so what will happen?


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Invitation round will happen, from now on it will be on 11th of every month, day won't matter.


nickshan82 said:


> Hi, August 11th is Saturday..so what will happen?


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi, August 11th is Saturday..so what will happen?


It doesn't matter. As per their official communication it's 11th of every month


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> The same frustration help me to move from 60 to 75 in one and half years time. Got the invite after a two month wait from the date I became 75. Real huge wait ahead with lots of stress


I am wondering if 75 is even enough these days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi, August 11th is Saturday..so what will happen?


It’s totally an automated process, free from human intervention 

I think it will go ahead as scheduled

Moreover, I presume someone from India may have been instrumental in choosing 11 as the date, as we Indians consider 11 to be lucky

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kerberos said:


> I am wondering if 75 is even enough these days.


Absolutely true. I am one of those few 75ers who hit the score at the right time. None knew this was coming and looks quite shocking.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi, August 11th is Saturday..so what will happen?


They will get paid for Over time..


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Absolutely true. I am one of those few 75ers who hit the score at the right time. None knew this was coming and looks quite shocking.




True. I saw your signature. Your doe was in March and you received invite in May. Just 2 months for a 75 pointer 261313.
In a matter of 3 months things changed drastically :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> True. I saw your signature. Your doe was in March and you received invite in May. Just 2 months for a 75 pointer 261313.
> In a matter of 3 months things changed drastically :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just two months is an under statement.

When I hit 75 I was dead sure of getting invite in two rounds and that's where they started curtailing the programme for pro rata even worse


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Mine is 15th May 261313 with 75 points. Now I am not even sure if I can expect an invite by September atleast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Situation is not good for 75 pointers, I will be having 80 points from 1 Feb 2019, considering my luck, I am sure the cut off will reach to 85 by that time 


cmaroju said:


> Mine is 15th May 261313 with 75 points. Now I am not even sure if I can expect an invite by September atleast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kerberos said:


> I am wondering if 75 is even enough these days.


75 is basically what 65 was a bit more than a year ago. So, barely enough.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> 75 is basically what 65 was a bit more than a year ago. So, barely enough.


Sounds grim, doesn't it? I will have 75 in Feb and I am deciding whether to fork out for NAATI CCL to get 80 points to try to get the invite within this fiscal year.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Need an advice from the experts urgently,..


My DOE is *30-March-18* with 70 points for Non pro-rata ANZSCO.
I will lose 5 points after August and my only hope is 11th Aug round.

The high points option is available for me for SA 489 visa. At the moment its at 80 point.

I'm trying to decide whether to apply for 489 SA (cost AUD 200) or wait for 11th Aug round

After what happened yesterday I'm thinking of applying for SA 489 to be on the safe side and take the risk of losing AUD 200.

Pls advice me on this..
Thanks.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

I dont know why but I have a feeling that there will be an invitation round in this week cause the new rule is implementing from 11th August. I have a gut feeling tho. Lets see


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I dont know why but I have a feeling that there will be an invitation round in this week cause the new rule is implementing from 11th August. I have a gut feeling tho. Lets see


Hope your gut feeling is right bro..


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> I dont know why but I have a feeling that there will be an invitation round in this week cause the new rule is implementing from 11th August. I have a gut feeling tho. Lets see




And I guess in next 10 hours if that’s the case.. tomorrow is exactly in the middle of jull11 and aug11. Hopefully:-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sujeewa said:


> Need an advice from the experts urgently,..
> 
> 
> My DOE is *30-March-18* with 70 points for Non pro-rata ANZSCO.
> ...


If you are going to lose points in August, don't hesitate, apply right away for 489 SA if eventually getting a permanent visa is a priority. 200 bucks is chump change in the grander scheme of things.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you are going to lose points in August, don't hesitate, apply right away for 489 SA if eventually getting a permanent visa is a priority. 200 bucks is chump change in the grander scheme of things.


Ditto that
Just one more thing from my side

Go into 489 with your eyes open

Today someone has posted asking about 489 and from the tone of his post, he had absolutely no idea what he had gotten into and what was expected of him

489 restrictions are enforced very seriously and so be very sure that you can live and work in Rural Australia

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Did you get any updates from any legitimate source regarding the next round? it is really frustrating. Since the new law is valid after 11th August, shouldn't there be another round for this month?
> 
> Thanks


I am doing through the MIA - so the MIA will announce any news to all their member Migration Agents - if Immigration bother their arse to respond.

So the news will not come direct from me, but from our employer Organisation

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> This is not quite correct. I've gone through the process myself.
> 
> Applying for partner visa requires proving 6 months living together as de facto partners. There is no need to register the relationship, as long as you can prove you've lived 6 months together at the same address. You can prove this using anything from utility bills, joint accounts, pictures of both of you together, joint insurance cover, etc - the more the better.
> 
> ...


Hi Rock

6 months defacto at time of application only applies to a few visas - e.g. 457/482. So will need 12 months solid co-habitation/de facto spouse evidence unless the relationship is registered. Technically, a registered relationship needs no set time of relationship but 6 months is a good rule of thumb to work to.

Regards


tony


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Rock
> 
> 6 months defacto at time of application only applies to a few visas - e.g. 457/482. So will need 12 months solid co-habitation/de facto spouse evidence unless the relationship is registered. Technically, a registered relationship needs no set time of relationship but 6 months is a good rule of thumb to work to.
> 
> ...


Right, thanks for clarifying that. I was indeed in a 457 situation. I wrongly assumed the requirements would be the same for all visas.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> I am doing through the MIA - so the MIA will announce any news to all their member Migration Agents - if Immigration bother their arse to respond.
> 
> So the news will not come direct from me, but from our employer Organisation
> 
> ...


Hopefully, we will hear something


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ambiguity cleared

www.iscah.com/skill-select-round-25th-july-not-happen/


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

akashacharya30 said:


> I now honestly think they just invited 600 in 11th july round with only 20% going to pro-rata.


I also really think like this.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Being a member and watching this trends over a period of 2 years, I can seriously tell that I believe for 99% that they have not increased invitations per month by a single number. They just doubled the number from June and made it like a one-time invite per month. There are no more clarifications needed this all is well planned before July 11th round, otherwise, how will they invite double the number of invites from July month. I really understand that DHA or the government officials really made all people who are waiting for this PR simply fools. They could have announced before one day at least, by declaring at the spot moment within one minute of normal invitation what do they mean? It is like when a beggar comes to you for some shelter or food and you kick him from the back plus make a black bloody smile on him. 

This is what the Australian government want. The number of invites per month reduced. I strongly believe this all is the result of the unlimited number of invites in the year 2015 - 2017 time period. During that time so many people climbed PR with ease and they find it difficult to find a job. So the government decided to quit the plan. 

Anyway a great thanks to DHA for making a big surprise like this and making our lives hell like this.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Sounds grim, doesn't it? I will have 75 in Feb and I am deciding whether to fork out for NAATI CCL to get 80 points to try to get the invite within this fiscal year.


Im in the same situation im doing NAATI target 80 nothing short of it. Don't take any chances. Expect the worst and hope for the best like Tony said.


----------



## MEERB4U (Jun 14, 2016)

All the best guys


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Mine is 15th May 261313 with 75 points. Now I am not even sure if I can expect an invite by September atleast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same boat, mine's even further than your's, I did so in June. SIGH!
Hang in there buddy!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I dont know why but I have a feeling that there will be an invitation round in this week cause the new rule is implementing from 11th August. I have a gut feeling tho. Lets see


No bro, don't give yourself and others false hopes. Next round will be on 11th August 2018 and it looks like it will only be open for 80 pointers and above. Let's make peace with that fact.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

kunsal said:


> No bro, don't give yourself and others false hopes. Next round will be on 11th August 2018 and it looks like it will only be open for 80 pointers and above. Let's make peace with that fact.


If thats the case then looks like my journey is over here as my 485 visa is expiring on 26th August and I am on 70 points Non Pro Rata 6/7/18 D.O.E. Was on 60 points in Dec 2017 then got 5 points of age in May and then got 5 points of Aus work experience in July and made 70 and now I was thinking I might get closer in last night round but the story is totally different.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

newb said:


> Im in the same situation im doing NAATI target 80 nothing short of it. Don't take any chances. Expect the worst and hope for the best like Tony said.


When is your exam?


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

New Update from DoHA and it is official: 

"Skill Select round of 25th July did not happen

From DoHA –
SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month." 

They have assured that numbers of Invitations will not change, but not sure how long this is going to be true as the numbers keep fluctuating..


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

*Lets Hope*

Lets Hope they haven't reduced the total invitation numbers form last year. If this is the case, we should expect invitation rounds something like this...

2017-2018	No of İnv:
Jul 2000
Aug 2000
Sep 3500
Oct 2500
Nov 1400
Dec 600
Jan 600
Feb 600
Mar 600
Apr 600
May 600
June 600

Total 15600

Ave Per Month	1300

15600-800	14800

Approximate 2018-2019 after August: 14800/11=	1345

So, We may expect some where between 1250-1350 depending on the Jully 11 Exact invitation number. 

Lets Hope they are not going to reduce the no of invitation further compared to last year.

Stay positive, good luck every one!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> If thats the case then looks like my journey is over here as my 485 visa is expiring on 26th August and I am on 70 points Non Pro Rata 6/7/18 D.O.E. Was on 60 points in Dec 2017 then got 5 points of age in May and then got 5 points of Aus work experience in July and made 70 and now I was thinking I might get closer in last night round but the story is totally different.


I was talking about pro rata... non pro rata guys still have a chance at 65-70 if the next round is similar to the last one. Good luck to you!


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> If thats the case then looks like my journey is over here as my 485 visa is expiring on 26th August and I am on 70 points Non Pro Rata 6/7/18 D.O.E. Was on 60 points in Dec 2017 then got 5 points of age in May and then got 5 points of Aus work experience in July and made 70 and now I was thinking I might get closer in last night round but the story is totally different.


What is your points break down? Have you gotten 20 points for Superior English? If not that can be the first thing to try.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

kunsal said:


> I was talking about pro rata... non pro rata guys still have a chance at 65-70 if the next round is similar to the last one. Good luck to you!


Hmmmm lets see. Thanks for the hope.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

kerberos said:


> What is your points break down? Have you gotten 20 points for Superior English? If not that can be the first thing to try.


Hi Kerberos

So I have tried PTE 20 points but I always lack it by 2 marks or close so I just stopped it cause I dont have enough time for this now as I am here from like last 6 years I get upset when I miss that close. 

I had given Naati and failed by 2 marks.

My points breakdown is 

Age: 30
PTE: 10
Professional Year: 5
Aus Work experience: 5
Aus Studies: 20

189: 70
190 nsw: 70 + 5


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys people here are suggesting about giving NAATI.Dont you think on the contrary ,everyone should not give the exam spending plane ticket to australia plus 800 dollar for an exam.If everyone does this,all the applicants are increasing the migration costs of all applicants.

It will give rise to an NOT Required trend of everyone panicking more and giving NAATI and increasing costs and increasing overall score,even those with 75 points are thinking about NAATI.

Lets have a hope that more 800 applicants will be invited today


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> Guys people here are suggesting about giving NAATI.Dont you think on the contrary ,everyone should not give the exam spending plane ticket to australia plus 800 dollar for an exam.If everyone does this,all the applicants are increasing the migration costs of all applicants.
> 
> It will give rise to an NOT Required trend of everyone panicking more and giving NAATI and increasing costs and increasing overall score,even those with 75 points are thinking about NAATI.
> 
> Lets have a hope that more 800 applicants will be invited today




Today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> Guys people here are suggesting about giving NAATI.Dont you think on the contrary ,everyone should not give the exam spending plane ticket to australia plus 800 dollar for an exam.If everyone does this,all the applicants are increasing the migration costs of all applicants.
> 
> It will give rise to an NOT Required trend of everyone panicking more and giving NAATI and increasing costs and increasing overall score,even those with 75 points are thinking about NAATI.
> 
> Lets have a hope that more 800 applicants will be invited today


There is no round scheduled today
It was suppose to be held yearsterday and has been cancelled
It has also been announced that henceforth only 1 round per month on the 11th 

Cheers


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Kerberos
> 
> So I have tried PTE 20 points but I always lack it by 2 marks or close so I just stopped it cause I dont have enough time for this now as I am here from like last 6 years I get upset when I miss that close.
> 
> ...


You did NAATI CCL?


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

The rule says from 11th Aug right,what if they invite 800 more today and 11th aug 1600 per month.Hoping for a miracle


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> The rule says from 11th Aug right,what if they invite 800 more today and 11th aug 1600 per month.Hoping for a miracle


The Red Sea May also part again

Cheers


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> The rule says from 11th Aug right,what if they invite 800 more today and 11th aug 1600 per month.Hoping for a miracle




I can probably try predict stock market but not these doha..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Ditto that
> Just one more thing from my side
> 
> Go into 489 with your eyes open
> ...


Thanks NewB... I did applied for 489 a while ago. One more thing, according to Home affairs official site the whole SA state is categorized as a regional area. That means I can live and work in any area within SA limits right ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Thanks NewB... I did applied for 489 a while ago. One more thing, according to Home affairs official site the whole SA state is categorized as a regional area. That means I can live and work in any area within SA limits right ?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Can anyone tell me about 489 family invited pathway in victoria?


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

OKK let Tony come back with some proper explanation on how its going to proceed nowonwards.

800 per month is too low.

Also how likely is NSW for 75+5 pointers EOI today?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Kerberos
> 
> So I have tried PTE 20 points but I always lack it by 2 marks or close so I just stopped it cause I dont have enough time for this now as I am here from like last 6 years I get upset when I miss that close.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, but sadly the only way to get through this is to keep doing it and have to put some effort, I was in your shoes, but if you are really losing out by 2 or 3 marks then 20 points are well within your grasp. 

You know that saying, it all seems impossible until it's done?


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony

Having 65 point for 263311 looks like road closed for me. DOE is 9th Feb'18.
Should I wait or start for something else.
Plz advice

Sorry for troubling u again.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

TayfCyp said:


> Lets Hope they haven't reduced the total invitation numbers form last year. If this is the case, we should expect invitation rounds something like this...
> 
> 2017-2018	No of İnv:
> Jul 2000
> ...


Good analysis....hope they will not reduce the total figure than last year..


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

TayfCyp said:


> Lets Hope they haven't reduced the total invitation numbers form last year. If this is the case, we should expect invitation rounds something like this...
> 
> 2017-2018	No of İnv:
> Jul 2000
> ...


I don't want to come out very negative but I honestly think from Jul-Nov last year simply cannot be included in this comparison that was almost a league of it's own.

If you take those numbers and make averages it will only give you false hope. I'm very much hoping I'm wrong ofcourse.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

TayfCyp said:


> Lets Hope they haven't reduced the total invitation numbers form last year. If this is the case, we should expect invitation rounds something like this...
> 
> 2017-2018	No of İnv:
> Jul 2000
> ...


Its July and things are already worse than last financial year, so I doubt there will be any significant increase in number of invitations. 

Btw its good to see another Cypriot here :eyebrows:


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Will 190 NSW also expect 80+5 pointers or 75+5 pointers can have a good hope in next 2-3 months?Any suggestions(EOI lodged today)


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello Experts, need an advice.

I have 65 points for 189 and 75 for 489 FS for 233914 Engineering Technologist. 
Is there any chance of getting 489 FS invite if my points are increased to 85 as 489 invites are issued only after 189 invites are given. Since there are people waiting for invites in 189, do I stand a chance to get 489 invite?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

kerberos said:


> When is your exam?


In October


----------



## kishoregunnala (Jan 12, 2018)

Any scope of getting invitation for Australia. What is DHA? 

Any latest news regarding Visa invitation please update here.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Ditto that
> Just one more thing from my side
> 
> Go into 489 with your eyes open
> ...


Good point - the good news is the whole state of SA is considered a regional area, including Adelaide


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

newb said:


> In October


Looking at October in Hobart. The only October location left for Malay


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

saqibmalik11 said:


> Ambiguity cleared
> 
> Skill Select round of 25th July did not happen - Iscah


 Clear as mud. DoHA added no extra information than what was in skillselect


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Why this government is playing with the lives of us. At least why cant they inform us about their schedule. I have to make planning before hand. Its 100 times worth trying canada than disgusting ausi.. Why don't they reply even iscah or other agents?


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> @sunV he is talking about some exemption - fact is no one provides it, that's the first thing.
> 
> Secondly, obligation is not a law, any agent will confirm to you the same pretty much.


Response from NSW Department of Industry.:clap2::clap2:

Dear Virender

Thank you for your email.

You may apply for the visa now and once it's granted you can start relocating to NSW. We can give you more time to complete your job contract once your visa is granted.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Why this government is playing with the lives of us. At least why cant they inform us about their schedule. I have to make planning before hand. Its 100 times worth trying canada than disgusting ausi.. Why don't they reply even iscah or other agents?


Although I agree that this whole situation can be managed better than this, at the end of the day they don't owe anyone of us Aussie PR.

Whether we like it or not, this whole thing will be managed and run to suit their agendas and national interests.

Call it unfair but there's nothing anyone can do other than to adapt to their changes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Response from NSW Department of Industry.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Dear Virender
> 
> ...


If the path is right, you will reach your destination 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pravincv said:


> Clear as mud. DoHA added no extra information than what was in skillselect


They woulnd't, never did.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Having 65 point for 263311 looks like road closed for me. DOE is 9th Feb'18.
> Should I wait or start for something else.
> ...


 Hi Shekhar

I am trying, through the MIA, to get some idea from Immigration as to what is the monthly figure - is it about 800 or is it about 1600 - until we know this, the time to panic is yet not at hand.

My logic says that when the 11th July 2018 round came, they were working on about a 1600 monthly total - if so, then all is not lost for everyone - let's confirm this before anyone takes any irreversible action.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> OKK let Tony come back with some proper explanation on how its going to proceed nowonwards.
> 
> 800 per month is too low.
> 
> Also how likely is NSW for 75+5 pointers EOI today?


Hi

Immigration have not responded yet - it is outside normal office hours now - so we hope for some news tomorrow

Regards

tony


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > @sunV he is talking about some exemption - fact is no one provides it, that's the first thing.
> ...


Many congratulations... Can u share ur details ?? When you applied and when did u get an invite from NSW...


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

If it is 800, eoi date 11 april, 75 points will have any chance ?


Welshtone said:


> Hi Shekhar
> 
> I am trying, through the MIA, to get some idea from Immigration as to what is the monthly figure - is it about 800 or is it about 1600 - until we know this, the time to panic is yet not at hand.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> Why this government is playing with the lives of us. At least why cant they inform us about their schedule. I have to make planning before hand. Its 100 times worth trying canada than disgusting ausi.. Why don't they reply even iscah or other agents?


Canada is also inconsistent, they can refuse directly if for example you don't attach pcc.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sahil804 said:


> If it is 800, eoi date 11 april, 75 points will have any chance ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


time will show, we need to observe the rounds...


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Although I agree that this whole situation can be managed better than this, at the end of the day they don't owe anyone of us Aussie PR.
> 
> Whether we like it or not, this whole thing will be managed and run to suit their agendas and national interests.
> 
> Call it unfair but there's nothing anyone can do other than to adapt to their changes.


The bitter truth...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Shekhar
> 
> I am trying, through the MIA, to get some idea from Immigration as to what is the monthly figure - is it about 800 or is it about 1600 - until we know this, the time to panic is yet not at hand.
> 
> ...


Just based on the sample of the data, i would stick to 800 on the 11th of July, but would be nice to hear the actual number, i reckon they will publish the results soon anyhow.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sujeewa said:


> The bitter truth...


also agree.


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

800 Invitation Per month means 6000 reduction in invitations compared to last year... They are being criticized by commerce and industry unions for cuts. I don't think they are going to reduce it further... But they have already shown this potential.... Its dirty internal Politics....

Lets wait and see...


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks Tony. Hopes u will have some good news


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

TayfCyp said:


> 800 Invitation Per month means 6000 reduction in invitations compared to last year... They are being criticized by commerce and industry unions for cuts. I don't think they are going to reduce it further... But they have already shown this potential.... Its dirty internal Politics....
> 
> Lets wait and see...


Yes, if 800 per month pattern is to continue it will be a deficit of more than 20000 from the ceiling value for SC189 alone. 
I also believe it will be more than 800 per month. But let's not predict about DHAs decisions. No one knows what they are up to these days.


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, you might be right. May be we should try to find a Aussie Cypriot girl instead to secure partner visa, that would be easier  

By the way good to see another Cypriot in this form, some times I feel like we are distinct spices 

Number of Engineers graduating in India every year, is probably greater than overall Cyprus Population


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Yes, if 800 per month pattern is to continue it will be a deficit of more than 20000 from the ceiling value for SC189 alone.
> I also believe it will be more than 800 per month. But let's not predict about DHAs decisions. No one knows what they are up to these days.


There maybe too many Nzers applying in the NZ stream which comes under 189 quota

Cheers


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony
> ...


Thanks Tony, hopes to hear some good news from you.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Response from NSW Department of Industry.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Dear Virender
> 
> ...


Andrey, Look what me and newbienz suggested worked for him.


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Sifreh said:


> Many congratulations... Can u share ur details ?? When you applied and when did u get an invite from NSW...


Hi,

as requested;
189 -70
190 NSW Points-75
233211 civil engineer(Non-pro rata)
EOI date- 7 march 2018
Invitation- 13 May 2018
lodged-12 July 2018


GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Although I agree that this whole situation can be managed better than this, at the end of the day they don't owe anyone of us Aussie PR.
> 
> Whether we like it or not, this whole thing will be managed and run to suit their agendas and national interests.
> 
> Call it unfair but there's nothing anyone can do other than to adapt to their changes.




You are right, they don't owe any of us an Aussie PR. But who are they to decide? Did the aboriginals owe the Caucasians/Europeans the right to be the permanent residents in the Ozland they call home too? IMO, these Europeans who came first don't deserve to play God and complained about others who arrive later than them.


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

SunV said:


> Andrey, Look what me and newbienz suggested worked for him.


Thanks heaps mate!

You are legend
cheers!


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

Can we have two EOIs for 189 VISA with same point and occupation? My current EOI expires on July 2018 and by looking at the current trend, I feel it would be extremely hard to get the invitation this year for 70 pointers. Hence, I am planning to create another EOI for just to be in in the queue. 

Please suggest.


thanks,


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Advise is required from seniors on below mentioned scenario.

EOI : 03 April 2018
Points for 189 : 70 (65 main applicant + 5 spouse).
Code : 262112 (non Pro Rata)

Spouse’s ACS is going to be expire on 09 September 2018.

My questions are:
1- Will EOI points get changed upon expiry of spouse’s ACS and subsequently change in EOI date or EOI date remain unchanged and we just have to re-evaluate the ACS and update the new reference number in EOI?

2- Can we re-evaluate the ACS before its expiry and then change the reference number in current EOI before its expiry to save the EOI date?


Or what could be the best option to select to actually save the EOI date?


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Guys, can someone clarify this for me:
75 points are minimum required *only for 189 visa*, or for 190 as well? I thought, 190 applicants go to adifferent queue where 65 can be enough.
(speaking about software engineers)


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

CODeRUS said:


> Guys, can someone clarify this for me:
> 75 points are minimum required *only for 189 visa*, or for 190 as well? I thought, 190 applicants go to adifferent queue where 65 can be enough.
> (speaking about software engineers)


I believe there is no minimum point for SC 190. If the state decides to invite you,you will get invited even if you have 60+5 points. But it's highly unlikely these days.

I have seen many people with superior English (20 points) getting invited by NSW and one of my friends got invited by SA with 60+5 points last April(with just competent English !!!).

So when it comes to state sponsorship there is no defined point margin but higher the point you got higher the chance you get an ITA. Also having superior English will help in some states.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Can anyone tell me whether the 489 visa invite is like the same 189. That is high points first or something else.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Friends,

In Jan this year when I was collecting information and understanding the process of Aussie PR, I was informed that a 75 pointer is a sure shot in a couple of rounds...made a lot of efforts on PTE and cleared with 20 in April, Filed the EOI on the 3rd of May, waiting since then. And now I am being informed that 75 pointers are not a sure shot either :-(
Is it worth applying for 190 then? I did not apply thus far as I came to know that if you get an invite from a state you are out of the 189 queue and I wanted 189...
1. Should I create a separate EOI for 190?
2. Now, or wait for a couple of 189 rounds?

ICT BA - 261111


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

kerberos said:


> You did NAATI CCL?


I did old Naati last year. I got 68/100. 70 was the passing marks for that test.

But I passed the dialogue part which is considered pass in CCL test. I have asked NAATI if they can give me credits etc for that naati test in CCL. I am not sureif it will work or no but I am just trying cause I have passed dialogues and in CCL there is only dialogues no cultural and social questions.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Andrey, Look what me and newbienz suggested worked for him.


Could the member expected anything else? He didn't get the visa grant yet, on top of that some people takes 2 years to move to NSW - the only logical response would be from NSW is "hey get the visa first, then move to NSW". However, there is no RELEASE letter as such, it just does not exist. (like pre-invite)


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Experts please help.

With the current situation we need to maximize our points to get a PR.
I am looking for suggestions in any way my points can reach 90.
Please Advise.
Below are the points breakup.

1. Age:- 25 points (Cant do anything here  )
2. PTE:- 20 Points (Maxed Out!)
3. Work Ex: Will get to 10 points on 1st Aug 2018 (Can't Increase for a couple of years now) 
4. Education:- 15 Points (Was in India, so no more points here as well)
So, 70 Points for now.

5. Partner:- 5 points will be added (Another wait for 6 months for me on that)
6. NAATI:- 5 points, Will try in October
7. Professional Year:- Am I eligible if my Education and Workex is all in India.
8. Any other ways of Increasing points?

Thanks in advance


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Experts please help.
> 
> With the current situation we need to maximize our points to get a PR.
> I am looking for suggestions in any way my points can reach 90.
> ...


7. No 
8. No ( for 189)

I am no expert but you have answered all questions on own.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Is it worth applying for 190 then? I did not apply thus far as I came to know that if you get an invite from a state you are out of the 189 queue and I wanted 189...
> 1. Should I create a separate EOI for 190?
> 2. Now, or wait for a couple of 189 rounds?
> 
> ICT BA - 261111


I reckon if you are applying through an agent than you should consult him and take call on 190 else it's your own call as it bounds you for 2 years.
But multiple EOI are better as what I have seen and as guided by senior expats.


----------



## Sagarrana123 (Jul 25, 2018)

*Mr. Rana*



cmaroju said:


> When they say effective Aug 11th, that means this month should continue to have 2 rounds right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that is correct. It says effective 11.08.2018, which clearly means this new rule will be implemented from 11.08.2018. Moreover, they are ruthless at times but not unprofessional. Why would they inform us at the eleventh hour that things have changed or that there will be no invitation round until 11.08 (which is not true). In my opinion and from what is written on the skill select website, there is one more round which will happen before 11.08.2018. When? of that no one is sure.

Lets wait and hope for the best. We all will get it. 

Best of luck.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Experts please help.
> 
> With the current situation we need to maximize our points to get a PR.
> I am looking for suggestions in any way my points can reach 90.
> ...


Have you already booked your NAATI exam slot ?

Cheers


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Bad news today.
> 
> I was right on the edge for the invite today and invitations did not happen.


Same here. I have the same exact points, occupation and DOE. My time is 11 PM. I am feeling I am on the door for invitation.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Does anyone remember last year November 2017 first round was on Thursday instead of Wednesday. I don't know I have a feeling there will be a round tonight because new rule gonna implement on 11th August. It's my gut feeling.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifsd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In Jan this year when I was collecting information and understanding the process of Aussie PR, I was informed that a 75 pointer is a sure shot in a couple of rounds...made a lot of efforts on PTE and cleared with 20 in April, Filed the EOI on the 3rd of May, waiting since then. And now I am being informed that 75 pointers are not a sure shot either :-(
> Is it worth applying for 190 then? I did not apply thus far as I came to know that if you get an invite from a state you are out of the 189 queue and I wanted 189...
> ...


Why this dilemma ?

Just create a new EOI and get it over with
You don’t waste any money in creating the EOI

You can decide to proceed further or not once you get a Preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Same here. I have the same exact points, occupation and DOE. My time is 11 PM. I am feeling I am on the door for invitation.


Same here.. eoi 11 april .. time 10pm ..261313, 75 points

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you already booked your NAATI exam slot ?
> 
> Cheers


Not yet.
My brother (living in Melbourne) has booked for the August one. Waiting for his reviews.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Not yet.
> My brother (living in Melbourne) has booked for the August one. Waiting for his reviews.


There is a several month delay for most languages, that’s why I was wondering how you are so confident about CCL October 

Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

ISCAH reported that they have asked DHA if they will also double the number of invitation from August. They said they will post it as soon as DHA reply to them.
Hope they increase the number of invitations to 1600+ per month.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Can we still expect one more round of invitation before 11th August?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

arslan1 said:


> Does anyone remember last year November 2017 first round was on Thursday instead of Wednesday. I don't know I have a feeling there will be a round tonight because new rule gonna implement on 11th August. It's my gut feeling.


Yeah, sometimes six sense feels the real thing....hope it will be true this time!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Can we still expect one more round of invitation before 11th August?


no.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Yeah, sometimes six sense feels the real thing....hope it will be true this time!


they change rounds days somewhat regularly... but now its clear 11th of each months or similar.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sahil804 said:


> Same here.. eoi 11 april .. time 10pm ..261313, 75 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Be positive! you will get it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Same here. I have the same exact points, occupation and DOE. My time is 11 PM. I am feeling I am on the door for invitation.


if nothing changes even more. :confused2:


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Any chance for me ? 😞

75 May 18 ....2613*


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Why this dilemma ?
> 
> Just create a new EOI and get it over with
> You don’t waste any money in creating the EOI
> ...


...coz if I get invited I'll be out of 189 queue. Another reason is that some states require proof of funds plus an additional app fee, corrrect me if I'm wrong...Thanks.
what is a 'pre invite' btw?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

@Newbinez
Can you please shed some light over this.
I have been assessed as 261312 (developer programmer) twice so far. Now I have applied for 261212 (Web developer) assessment since two weeks for the same set of documents. I know the best way is to keep calm and wait for the outcome to see by myself. But it is really hard to be patient...
Do you think a 261312 can also be assessed as 261212? Though I looked into the duties of both anzasco in the document available on the ACS site. It seems to me a developer programmer is hard to be assessed as web developer in the light of those duties in the official document. Though my letters of employments are quite comprehensive. Have you come across any case where 261312 has also been assessed as 261212?

I will be grateful for your reply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifsd said:


> ...coz if I get invited I'll be out of 189 queue. Another reason is that some states require proof of funds plus an additional app fee, corrrect me if I'm wrong...Thanks.
> what is a 'pre invite' btw?


NSW doesn't, VIC is rarely, but they do. 

NT also asks for evidence.


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes offcourse, else PR will only for 80 pointers.


ABCD1 said:


> Any chance for me ? 😞
> 
> 75 May 18 ....2613*


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## amardeepisher (Jul 25, 2018)

My points are 65 for 189 visa as a mechanical engineer( 233512)
EOI lodged on 17 August 2017
With current trend 
Should i forget being invited till 2019 july
Maxed out on my English competency points as i aleardy have 20


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sahil804 said:


> Yes offcourse, else PR will only for 80 pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


applicants are driven by points, hence if they set it 90, people will still find ways.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amardeepisher said:


> My points are 65 for 189 visa as a mechanical engineer( 233512)
> EOI lodged on 17 August 2017
> With current trend
> Should i forget being invited till 2019 july
> Maxed out on my English competency points as i aleardy have 20


Check here 


EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is a several month delay for most languages, that’s why I was wondering how you are so confident about CCL October
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the Heads up. I have my eyes on it too. When he booked for Aug there was still huge openings for Hindi in October. Will check again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifsd said:


> ...coz if I get invited I'll be out of 189 queue. Another reason is that some states require proof of funds plus an additional app fee, corrrect me if I'm wrong...Thanks.
> what is a 'pre invite' btw?


You don’t get a direct invitation from NSW which you can lodge in Immiaccount 

You first get a pre invite, after which you submit your application with all supporting documents and a sponsorship processing fee to NSW 

Within a period of 12 weeks then they will send you a final invite or reject your application which is extremely rare by the way for NSW

So if your 189 and 190 are in separate EOIs. You are never out of the 189 queue till you voluntarily withdraw the 189

You have to check the nsw for funds requirements for SS
Till you get the preinvite, you spend no money


Cheers


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> applicants are driven by points, hence if they set it 90, people will still find ways.


I don think so bro ..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

But i think getting 85-90 points will be tough anyways . People will still find ways that is correct but i dont think this can be the case until they reduce drastically the number to be taken on 189. There are constraints also in everyones profile and it is difficult to touch 80-85-90. And i think even if some people do , if the current immigration numbers remain then it is difficult to believe that all the slots will be filled by 85 or 90 ....or even 80 for that matter. It is difficult to fill whole of the immigration quota just by 80 or above unless they dont reduce numbers. 

Thats what i think. Rest everyone is free to have an opinion. 

If you see skillselect official results from january and add all the 80 pointers , the number is just 800 something. 

And this is combined for all the job codes. 

So its tough to believe going forward all the slots are going to be filled by 80 and above only. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Seems this change of invitation round once a month is newly planned.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> But i think getting 85-90 points will be tough anyways . People will still find ways that is correct but i dont think this can be the case until they reduce drastically the number to be taken on 189. There are constraints also in everyones profile and it is difficult to touch 80-85-90. And i think even if some people do , if the current immigration numbers remain then it is difficult to believe that all the slots will be filled by 85 or 90 ....or even 80 for that matter. It is difficult to fill whole of the immigration quota just by 80 or above unless they dont reduce numbers.
> 
> Thats what i think. Rest everyone is free to have an opinion.
> 
> ...


Your logic and analysis is correct 

Cheers


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear members,
Any update about todays round???


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You don’t get a direct invitation from NSW which you can lodge in Immiaccount
> 
> You first get a pre invite, after which you submit your application with all supporting documents and a sponsorship processing fee to NSW
> 
> ...


Thanks. Clear as mud! But what if I get an invite for 190 before 189...the dilemma will be worse then...no?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifsd said:


> Thanks. Clear as mud! But what if I get an invite for 190 before 189...the dilemma will be worse then...no?


If this is not clear, then I give up 
I am sure you will take the right decision 

Cheers


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If this is not clear, then I give up
> I am sure you will take the right decision
> 
> Cheers



Any thread here that tells me the process for nsw filing or the step to begin with?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

So, is it clear by now that no round is happening today?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> @Newbinez
> Can you please shed some light over this.
> I have been assessed as 261312 (developer programmer) twice so far. Now I have applied for 261212 (Web developer) assessment since two weeks for the same set of documents. I know the best way is to keep calm and wait for the outcome to see by myself. But it is really hard to be patient...
> Do you think a 261312 can also be assessed as 261212? Though I looked into the duties of both anzasco in the document available on the ACS site. It seems to me a developer programmer is hard to be assessed as web developer in the light of those duties in the official document. Though my letters of employments are quite comprehensive. Have you come across any case where 261312 has also been assessed as 261212?
> ...


Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hello Experts, need an advice.
> 
> I have 65 points for 189 and 75 for 489 FS for 233914 Engineering Technologist.
> Is there any chance of getting 489 FS invite if my points are increased to 85 as 489 invites are issued only after 189 invites are given. Since there are people waiting for invites in 189, do I stand a chance to get 489 invite?


Any inputs, experts?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Does anyone have any idea?


From my experience I can say that all assessments are independent and exclusive, so if you have more than 60-65% keywords coming from the JD of the new ANZSCO (261212) on your ref letters, you should get a positive assessment here...
But, why are you doing this as both of these are pro rata I guess?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Any thread here that tells me the process for nsw filing or the step to begin with?


Here you go. Read this and all your doubts will be cleared (What Newbienz explained is mentioned here in detail).

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

saifsd said:


> From my experience I can say that all assessments are independent and exclusive, so if you have more than 60-65% keywords coming from the JD of the new ANZSCO on your ref letters, you should get a positive assessment here...


okay, thanks for your reply. I hope I get +ve result. My ref letters mostly match programmers, but I have also included technologies in my all letters. And they all include css, html asp, mvc etc which are web related technologies, but the descriptions mostly talk about coding, debugging, fixing etc.

I will sit tight and will hope for the best.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear members,
> Any update about todays round???


There is no invitation round today. Not until 11th August


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

saifsd said:


> From my experience I can say that all assessments are independent and exclusive, so if you have more than 60-65% keywords coming from the JD of the new ANZSCO (261212) on your ref letters, you should get a positive assessment here...
> But, why are you doing this as both of these are pro rata I guess?


I am planning to apply for 489 in SA. 261212 is open. others are closed.
I have no chance in 190 and 189


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Makes sense...good luck mate!


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

saifsd said:


> Makes sense...good luck mate!


thanks


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> @Newbinez
> Can you please shed some light over this.
> I have been assessed as 261312 (developer programmer) twice so far. Now I have applied for 261212 (Web developer) assessment since two weeks for the same set of documents. I know the best way is to keep calm and wait for the outcome to see by myself. But it is really hard to be patient...
> Do you think a 261312 can also be assessed as 261212? Though I looked into the duties of both anzasco in the document available on the ACS site. It seems to me a developer programmer is hard to be assessed as web developer in the light of those duties in the official document. Though my letters of employments are quite comprehensive. Have you come across any case where 261312 has also been assessed as 261212?
> ...


Hey AussiDreamer.

I've assessed myself as a Software Engineer (261313) but I can easily reassess myself as a Web Developer (261212) as well. I was thinking about doing that since Web Developer is a non pro rata occupation.

However, I then saw on immitracker that no Web Developer has been invited since September 2017 and that person needed 6 months for getting invited. Also, no state has invited any Web Developer according to the same source. Hence I aborted that plan.

Are you sure you want to assess yourself as a Web Developer?

Please let me know if you have any knowledge of Web Developers being given an invite.


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Good day! 

I lodge an EOI offshore 15/06/2018 (70 points) Non Pro Rata. 
I'm planning to go to Australia on the 28th of August to wait for the invite (i'm on a valid business visa)
i'm just wondering will these affect my EOI or visa lodge once I get the invite?
Will there be any repercussions?

Thanks!


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

@aljon_villar , what do you mean by you will go to Australia to wait for an invite ?


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> @aljon_villar , what do you mean by you will go to Australia to wait for an invite ?


I was planning to wait for an invite onshore instead of waiting offshore. I lodged my eoi last june 15 offshore

Would it have any difference? Can i wait onshore for the invite?


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys I have some questions about pro-rata and non pro-rata and the Skills assessment I did for my particular case.

1) It is better to be in a non pro rata occupation than a pro-rata occupation?

2) Where can I have a look at which are non pro-rata and pro-rata occupations? 

3) I did not know you can reassess or get another assessment for your skills with the same entity. Is this true? I mean for example if I first got my Skills assessment as Mechanical Engineer with Engineers Australia, but then I realise that it would be better to apply as Chemical Engineer (and I can do it because I studied a bit of a mix of both or etc), is that possible? Has someone gone to Engineers Australia and asked for a reassessment?

My question comes because I was doing my Skills assessment with Engineers Australia and I could have done either of two. I could have assessed it as Industrial Engineer (23351), or Engineering Technologist. I did it as Engineering Technologist (233914) and I am not sure if it was the best option. I am thinking of this because it could be a good idea to reassess it as Industrial Engineer. (oh but then I would have to create a new EOI? sorry I am pretty confused).

The work I have been doing in Australia and my work experience for which I am claiming points is more related to Engineering Technologist, so I am not sure if they check that later.
For ex. if I applied as Industrial Engineer but then my work experience is not so related, do they have a look at that?

Thank you very much for your replies!


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hi, can some one please help me with my below query:
I have completed my bachelors, and during my masters I have done an internship for 11 months. Can I claim the internship duration as work experience in skill select. I will not mention about my masters qualification in skill select if that helps, because anyway I do not get any extra points for my masters.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

fhuneeus said:


> Hey guys I have some questions about pro-rata and non pro-rata and the Skills assessment I did for my particular case.
> 
> 1) It is better to be in a non pro rata occupation than a pro-rata occupation?
> 
> ...


1. Non prorata has less competition compared to prorata. So I believe non prorata is better.

3. Yes u can reassess in different occupation as long as you can show relevant career episodes to EA.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

@aljon_villar u can wait anywhere in the world for an invite even in australia till u hv a valid visa


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Hey AussiDreamer.
> 
> I've assessed myself as a Software Engineer (261313) but I can easily reassess myself as a Web Developer (261212) as well. I was thinking about doing that since Web Developer is a non pro rata occupation.
> 
> ...


i don't think they are even on demand list.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saravan_p said:


> Hi, can some one please help me with my below query:
> I have completed my bachelors, and during my masters I have done an internship for 11 months. Can I claim the internship duration as work experience in skill select. I will not mention about my masters qualification in skill select if that helps, because anyway I do not get any extra points for my masters.


It depends i guess, if you were paid and officially employed in the capacity that got assessed by assessing authority - you can claim it.

However, this employment will have to be assessed before you claim it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Any inputs, experts?


Ask Tony (Welshstone)

I am sure he will help you out

Don’t depend on any one else for invite estimates 
He doesn’t know what he is talking about

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> Good day!
> 
> I lodge an EOI offshore 15/06/2018 (70 points) Non Pro Rata.
> I'm planning to go to Australia on the 28th of August to wait for the invite (i'm on a valid business visa)
> ...


As long as you are on a legal visa, no repurcussions whatsoever

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fhuneeus said:


> Hey guys I have some questions about pro-rata and non pro-rata and the Skills assessment I did for my particular case.
> 
> 1) It is better to be in a non pro rata occupation than a pro-rata occupation?
> 
> ...


These are the pro rata occupation 


Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Date of effect
2211	Accountants	80	3/02/2018 4:13 PM
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	80	13/02/2018 4:25 PM
2334	Electronics Engineer	75	12/06/2018 10:35 PM
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75	12/04/2018 8:49 PM
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	12/04/2018 3:22 PM
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	75	26/02/2018 12:06 AM
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	75	5/04/2018 4:27 PM
2631	Computer Network Professionals	75	1/05/2018 9:49 AM

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aljon_villar said:


> Good day!
> 
> I lodge an EOI offshore 15/06/2018 (70 points) Non Pro Rata.
> I'm planning to go to Australia on the 28th of August to wait for the invite (i'm on a valid business visa)
> ...


you can wait a while....


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Tony,

First and foremost, thank you for all your inputs.. It immensely helps to get an expert opinion in this world of uncertainty... I also want to have a quick advise from you on couple of queries i have: 
My details - ASC Code 261312 (Developer Programmer) ; DOE 19th June (for both 189 and 190 NSW) ; Points 75 (80 for 190) .. .

My Queries 
1. Can you pl advise tentatively when can I expect to get an invite for either 189 or 190.. Fine for 190 as I am currently working in NSW.
2. I got my ACS done in August 2017 and ACS reports says my experience outside Australia will count after May 2010.. in EOI I had put my start date as 1st June 2010 however I flew to Australia on 5th May 2018 hence EOI is taking 5 points less (Understandably) coz my experience is 20 adys less than 8 years.. Now I have an option to change my EOI and show my experience to start from 2nd May 2010 in which case my experience outside Australia will be 8 Years and 2 days and I will get 5 additional point to make my 189 score as 80 points... I am not sure if I can do this as ACS does not provide a date in their assessment....
Would really appreciate your help mate.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Hi, can some one please help me with my below query:
> I have completed my bachelors, and during my masters I have done an internship for 11 months. Can I claim the internship duration as work experience in skill select. I will not mention about my masters qualification in skill select if that helps, because anyway I do not get any extra points for my masters.


I don't think they would consider internship as a form of employment. ACS has deducted 4 years of experience after my Masters' completion date. I have submitted my internship letter/certificate from my employer(TCS) as well as part of my assessment application too. In any case, I did not contest the outcome because I already hit the max points for Overseas experience. So I doubt if it will be any different in your case.

But I guess no harm in trying, if you intend to submit it as employment experience.


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey Tony,did you get any update on regarding the number of invites or process from now-onwards i.e 11 Aug


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> If thats the case then looks like my journey is over here as my 485 visa is expiring on 26th August and I am on 70 points Non Pro Rata 6/7/18 D.O.E. Was on 60 points in Dec 2017 then got 5 points of age in May and then got 5 points of Aus work experience in July and made 70 and now I was thinking I might get closer in last night round but the story is totally different.


I think on visa 485 stream 2 (post study work stream) you can get an extension. I am not sure though.
But best solution is to consult senior expats in case you still worried.
Just a suggestion from what I know.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> First and foremost, thank you for all your inputs.. It immensely helps to get an expert opinion in this world of uncertainty... I also want to have a quick advise from you on couple of queries i have:
> My details - ASC Code 261312 (Developer Programmer) ; DOE 19th June (for both 189 and 190 NSW) ; Points 75 (80 for 190) .. .
> ...


You have better chances with NSW, almost certainly.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> I don't think they would consider internship as a form of employment. ACS has deducted 4 years of experience after my Masters' completion date. I have submitted my internship letter/certificate from my employer(TCS) as well as part of my assessment application too. In any case, I did not contest the outcome because I already hit the max points for Overseas experience. So I doubt if it will be any different in your case.
> 
> But I guess no harm in trying, if you intend to submit it as employment experience.


You see, what do we call an internship? Like in Germany, an internship is fully paid job for period of 6-12 months or more, you have a contract, you get paid, you work full time... call it internship, or duty or whatever, it is a job in a nutshell. 


Not sure about other countries, but if it is a job, it is a job whatever you call it.


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi guys,
I have a question regarding ISCAH's estimates of 65 pointers mostly getting invited after July 2019 for non-pro rata. I did see that the estimates have now been reduced to 6 months. I want to ask are these predictions being made on the basis that more people might get invited after the elections? or is that this time period is being used to concentrate on applicants from NZ to get cleared first?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

RiverOne said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question regarding ISCAH's estimates of 65 pointers mostly getting invited after July 2019 for non-pro rata. I did see that the estimates have now been reduced to 6 months. I want to ask are these predictions being made on the basis that more people might get invited after the elections? or is that this time period is being used to concentrate on applicants from NZ to get cleared first?


Because they can't write it after jul 2020 or never get invited.

They just go with current invitation round and estimates are based on that.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You have better chances with NSW, almost certainly.


I was trying to apply for NSW today but looks like they are closed and shall open soon for the new FY, am I right?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifsd said:


> I was trying to apply for NSW today but looks like they are closed and shall open soon for the new FY, am I right?


They are not per-se, they just not inviting, you can still create an EOI and wait.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> They are not per-se, they just not inviting, you can still create an EOI and wait.


Thanks, they are yet to decide on their occupation list, so will ICT BA be there or not I dont know...should be...but I got your point.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You see, what do we call an internship? Like in Germany, an internship is fully paid job for period of 6-12 months or more, you have a contract, you get paid, you work full time... call it internship, or duty or whatever, it is a job in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> Not sure about other countries, but if it is a job, it is a job whatever you call it.


@Andrey No payslips, no formal contract in my case. It was simply a monthly stipend credited to my bank account as part of the internship. And it is part of the 2-year Master's program, so essentially considered as 1-year project work as part of the degree program.

In any case, I am unsure if a company would issue an 'employment' letter for such internships as I haven't received one.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Because they can't write it after jul 2020 or never get invited.
> 
> They just go with current invitation round and estimates are based on that.


in a nutshell they don't know.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> @Andrey No payslips, no formal contract in my case. It was simply a monthly stipend credited to my bank account as part of the internship. And it is part of the 2-year Master's program, so essentially considered as 1-year project work as part of the degree program.
> 
> In any case, I am unsure if a company would issue an 'employment' letter for such internships as I haven't received one.


i understand, i guess in your case it can't be counter as work exp.


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Can anyone confirm, what date from EOI does DOHA picks while sending the invites? Is it “Date Of Effect” that is with time stamp or “EOI last submitted on” that is without any time stamp.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Can anyone confirm, what date from EOI does DOHA picks while sending the invites? Is it “Date Of Effect” that is with time stamp or “EOI last submitted on” that is without any time stamp.


Date Of Effect with timestamp in PDF and without timestamp in skillselect dashboard.


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Thanx.

I have altered some info in my EOI that is without any points change. After submitting, I have noticed that my Last EOI submitted date has been updated but my Date off effect is same as previous. So I believe nothing to worry about this change in date of last submission. Isn’t it?




SunV said:


> Ahs_Mal said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone confirm, what date from EOI does DOHA picks while sending the invites? Is it “Date Of Effect” that is with time stamp or “EOI last submitted on” that is without any time stamp.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Thanx.
> 
> I have altered some info in my EOI that is without any points change. After submitting, I have noticed that my Last EOI submitted date has been updated but my Date off effect is same as previous. So I believe nothing to worry about this change in date of last submission. Isn’t it?


Date of effect is what matters when considering invites
All other dates are just for statistics and maybe keeping track 
You need not bother what they say

Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Thanx.
> 
> I have altered some info in my EOI that is without any points change. After submitting, I have noticed that my Last EOI submitted date has been updated but my Date off effect is same as previous. So I believe nothing to worry about this change in date of last submission. Isn’t it?


Yes don't worry at all.


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Thanks mates.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Hey AussiDreamer.
> 
> I've assessed myself as a Software Engineer (261313) but I can easily reassess myself as a Web Developer (261212) as well. I was thinking about doing that since Web Developer is a non pro rata occupation.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I have not done any RND on the invitations of 261212 and I am not sure if they are getting invited. However, I am still going on this path just because I think I do not have any chance in 189 and 190 at all.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Guys, quick question. If my ACS assessment expires after 2 years of validity, and if I get the assessment done again, does that mean my EOI Date of Effect changes?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

saravan_p said:


> Guys, quick question. If my ACS assessment expires after 2 years of validity, and if I get the assessment done again, does that mean my EOI Date of Effect changes?


If your points don't change, no


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Guys, quick question. If my ACS assessment expires after 2 years of validity, and if I get the assessment done again, does that mean my EOI Date of Effect changes?


If it does not affect your point score.


----------



## Goldstrings (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello Expats I want to support my husband with 5points since we re both assessed in same occupation but dont know if my IELTS score can fly L 5.5 R 5.5 W 6.5 S 7.5


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

Your score is fine . They need 5 overall for partner .


----------



## Goldstrings (Jun 5, 2018)

NaveenDabas said:


> Your score is fine . They need 5 overall for partner .


Thanks Naveen just got a mail from my agent saying I ll to ve competent to be able to give my husband 5point, please is there where I could be referred to so as to prove to her now. Thanks


----------



## arkhu (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello all,
Can we claim work experience points for Civil engineer if we work as an estimator? what documents we need to provide? and do we need to access it from eng aus?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Goldstrings said:


> Thanks Naveen just got a mail from my agent saying I ll to ve competent to be able to give my husband 5point, please is there where I could be referred to so as to prove to her now. Thanks



You agent is right:

Partner skills
Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 45 years old
*had competent English.*
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
Assessing authorities are listed against occupations in the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arkhu said:


> Hello all,
> Can we claim work experience points for Civil engineer if we work as an estimator? what documents we need to provide? and do we need to access it from eng aus?


You need to go through EA and their requirements to be assessed. 

I would also suggest to raise same question the Engineers thread.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Goldstrings said:


> NaveenDabas said:
> 
> 
> > Your score is fine . They need 5 overall for partner .
> ...


Competent English means having at least 6 points in each skill in IELTS or at least 50 points in each skill in the PTE.
See information here:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/aelt


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Goldstrings said:


> Hello Expats I want to support my husband with 5points since we re both assessed in same occupation but dont know if my IELTS score can fly L 5.5 R 5.5 W 6.5 S 7.5



Depending on your assessing authority you may need to prove English competency or a certain level of English competency, and competent English ie at least 6 in each band for ielts (not average) - for partner points 

Otherwise those ielts scores were fine, you just need an average band score of 4.5 to be a partner and not have to pay a VAC2 fee


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Depending on your assessing authority you may need to prove English competency or a certain level of English competency, and competent English ie at least 6 in each band for ielts (not average) - for partner points
> 
> Otherwise those ielts scores were fine, you just need an average band score of 4.5 to be a partner and not have to pay a VAC2 fee


I guess that's where the confusion was.


----------



## arkhu (Jul 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to go through EA and their requirements to be assessed.
> 
> I would also suggest to raise same question the Engineers thread.


Thanks Andrey,

Is it needed even though the experience is in Australia?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arkhu said:


> Thanks Andrey,
> 
> Is it needed even though the experience is in Australia?


I think with EA (don't quote me on that) some experience need to be assessed and some not, and i guess the same applies within AU. But again, i am not across EA as much, as ACS.


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

Hi experts need confirmation..
I am about to apply for skill assesement for my patner
Here are details: 

Age :35
Pte: 60 each

Anzsco : software engineer ( 261313) 
He did BCA 
And than diploma in networking 
Experience: 5 years 4 months
We can get employee referance in any closely related occupation****

Iam main applicant 

My Anzsco : ICT security specialist (262112) 

My question is does these two occupations are under same list. 
By reasearch i found them both in MTSSL 
But want to get the clarification.
What the best option to choose from 
Please suggest

Thanks in advance

Swetha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swethaganga said:


> Hi experts need confirmation..
> I am about to apply for skill assesement for my patner
> Here are details:
> 
> ...


yes on the same. 

What are both points?


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

At present am at 65 
If acs positive can gain 5 ponits patner

Trying to increase points by PTE 

As it is non pro rata so fingers crossed😀


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi guys

75 points

non pro rata

doe 27/7/18

Any chnace of getting in next round ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 75 points
> 
> ...


Here you go

The most credible information you can get

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 75 points
> 
> ...


If the trend remains the same like last round, you will get it in the next round (August 11). If department make changes to the trend, then only god and department can answer your question.


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

germanattempt2 said:


> Hey Tony,did you get any update on regarding the number of invites or process from now-onwards i.e 11 Aug


Hey Tony...thanks for always being a help.Sorry to bother but any updates?


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

My ACS letter states my employment is valid from 2009 , Whereas I am working from 2005. The company is the same.

1. What start date for employment I need to mention in my EOI? Will it be of 2005 or 2009 ?

Regards,

Mansi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My ACS letter states my employment is valid from 2009 , Whereas I am working from 2005. The company is the same.
> 
> ...


It will not give only an year.
It will say after that month and year
Post that complete sentence 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

manusaavi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My ACS letter states my employment is valid from 2009 , Whereas I am working from 2005. The company is the same.
> 
> ...


For claiming points follow what ACS said, don't they give you the specific month too?


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Yeah.. It's post july 2009 is considered valid.

Please let me know what month and year i need to mention in the EOI. The points will not be effected since I score maximum be it from july 2005 or july 2009.

I only need to understand that

1. Do I need to mention the initial 4 years of my employment which are dedu yes by ACS or not. 

2.If yes , then how it needs to be added in EOI? Since my company is the same throughout.

Regards,


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My ACS letter states my employment is valid from 2009 , Whereas I am working from 2005. The company is the same.
> 
> ...


Exact date of employment...ie...2005.

The ACS assessment will be taken care of in the assessment section in the EOI...hope this helps.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

TayfCyp said:


> Yeah, you might be right. May be we should try to find a Aussie Cypriot girl instead to secure partner visa, that would be easier
> 
> By the way good to see another Cypriot in this form, some times I feel like we are distinct spices
> 
> Number of Engineers graduating in India every year, is probably greater than overall Cyprus Population


Haha I'm already married so that's not an option. We are special special, no doubt in that 

On a serious note, if you haven't managed to get a superior English score, try to take the PTE exam in a neighboring country.


----------



## surya007 (Jul 16, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Yeah.. It's post july 2009 is considered valid.
> 
> Please let me know what month and year i need to mention in the EOI. The points will not be effected since I score maximum be it from july 2005 or july 2009.
> 
> ...


Split the exp. There are videos in youtube also, pls go through.

from 2005 0 July 2009 - NO ( not a valid)
from Aug 2009 to the time you work in the company - YES (valid)

Cheers!


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My ACS letter states my employment is valid from 2009 , Whereas I am working from 2005. The company is the same.
> 
> ...


Copied from NB's thread "2 bits of...." , do read opening of that thread carefully -
When entering the employment, ensure that you give even those employments which have been disallowed by ACS, but mark them all as non relevant

Then start entering the entries for which you are claiming points but this time mark them as relevant

Recheck all the dates to ensure they are error free.

Do not round off the dates . If there is a break of even a day between 2 employments or days lost due to location changes, show them correctly. 

In the current job entry, leave the TO Date blank, if you working


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

I will definitely go for PTE +79, My occupation is Non-Pro Rata, that would bring me invitation next Round straight forward. Going to neighboring country is not sustainable interms of time and expenses as I might need to do it several times..

Actually my situation is little bit tricky, I going to loose 5 points on Jul 2019 due to my age but at the same time I will earn 5 Points on April 2019 due to work experience but I am not sure 70 Points will be enough to secure and invitation from April to July. 

I am planning to resign from work and move to Melbourne to stay with my Family. Meanwhile will apply jobs for 482 and prepare for PTE +79 while on tourist visa. It would be much efficient for me to study there as I will be able to be a full time student  

Any suggestions?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Copied from NB's thread "2 bits of...." , do read opening of that thread carefully -
> When entering the employment, ensure that you give even those employments which have been disallowed by ACS, but mark them all as non relevant
> 
> Then start entering the entries for which you are claiming points but this time mark them as relevant
> ...


Thankfully at least you have read it and remembered it
@manusaavi
Ajay has quoted the portion relevant to you immediately 

But would urge you to go through the entire post.
May save you headaches and regret later 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

manusaavi said:


> Yeah.. It's post july 2009 is considered valid.
> 
> Please let me know what month and year i need to mention in the EOI. The points will not be effected since I score maximum be it from july 2005 or july 2009.
> 
> ...





surya007 said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.. It's post july 2009 is considered valid.
> ...





ajay_ghale said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Thankfully at least you have read it and remembered it
> @manusaavi
> Ajay has quoted the portion relevant to you immediately
> 
> ...


After asking similar questions myself, I have realized the majority of information is there in 3/4 posts on the first page of the forum itself. 

Ideally, If many of us would read those threads and ACS(if applicable) guidelines, seniors like you will have more time to respond to people with specific/urgent queries.

Cheers.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

TayfCyp said:


> I will definitely go for PTE +79, My occupation is Non-Pro Rata, that would bring me invitation next Round straight forward. Going to neighboring country is not sustainable interms of time and expenses as I might need to do it several times..
> 
> Actually my situation is little bit tricky, I going to loose 5 points on Jul 2019 due to my age but at the same time I will earn 5 Points on April 2019 due to work experience but I am not sure 70 Points will be enough to secure and invitation from April to July.
> 
> ...


Scoring 79+ on PTE is not that hard but I understand that traveling expenses might be an issue. You can travel to Turkey or Lebanon if the cost is not too high. My score jumped from 65 to 75 thanks to PTE but unfortunately my occupation is pro-rata 233914 so the wait seems long (~7 months). 

At the moment I'm reassessing my skills to 233314 which will get me an invite within 1-2 months.

I'm not very familiar with 482 but if you have a Cypriot passport you are eligible for a working holiday. I'm keeping that as my option B if 189/190 doesn't workout.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

I urgently need a suggestion guys... If someone can help me...
My ANZSCO code is 233211
189- 65 points
190(NSW)-70
190(nsw)-70
I ha e applied in 2 states on 16 may 2018.. but now my agent is insisting to pull back EOI from VIC as it teducesy chances of an invitation... It is already been 2 months.. should I withdraw from VIC ?? will it be beneficial if it's just 1 state..? I just have time till this year.. next year I'll lose age points and will not be eligible..


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

surya007 said:


> Split the exp. There are videos in youtube also, pls go through.
> 
> from 2005 0 July 2009 - NO ( not a valid)
> from Aug 2009 to the time you work in the company - YES (valid)
> ...


I dont think this is required to be honest...I had a similar case, 12+ years of continuous employment in a single company. I put the exact dates in my EOI as mentioned on my Ref Let ie for all 12 years, however ACS deducted 4 yrs. Which they know through the ACS reference you put in the EOI. The points were correctly calculated finally in my EOI...showing just what ACS has assessed is tampering with the facts of employment history, they may consider whatever equivalent experience they want (assessed by an authority), but the fact remains the same at all cost.
Am I missing something?


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> Scoring 79+ on PTE is not that hard but I understand that traveling expenses might be an issue. You can travel to Turkey or Lebanon if the cost is not too high. My score jumped from 65 to 75 thanks to PTE but unfortunately my occupation is pro-rata 233914 so the wait seems long (~7 months).
> 
> At the moment I'm reassessing my skills to 233314 which will get me an invite within 1-2 months.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with 482 but if you have a Cypriot passport you are eligible for a working holiday. I'm keeping that as my option B if 189/190 doesn't workout.


Hi mixalisaltous,

Hey which is the skill ANZCO code 233314? 
I wanted to reach out for you for some help :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: because I also am applying for Engineering Technologist, I also sent the EOIs around January.
I have 70 points though so you're better here haha.

Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

For Eoi points calculation, will LOP period considered for work experience calculation. If considered, what documents we need to submit?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

divism said:


> For Eoi points calculation, will LOP period considered for work experience calculation. If considered, what documents we need to submit?


I would say that would depend on the period of LOP and reason.

Have you completed your assessment? 

In relation to "leaves" DHA is quite clear:



> Periods of absence on leave to which the nominee would be entitled under relevant employment provisions (such as annual leave, paid maternity leave, paid sick leave) is counted as time actually worked.


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello Tony/ Experts
Request a response to my 2 queries please


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Tony,

First and foremost, thank you for all your inputs.. It immensely helps to get an expert opinion in this world of uncertainty... I also want to have a quick advise from you on couple of queries i have: 
My details - ASC Code 261312 (Developer Programmer) ; DOE 19th June (for both 189 and 190 NSW) ; Points 75 (80 for 190) .. .

My Queries 
1. Can you pl advise tentatively when can I expect to get an invite for either 189 or 190.. Fine for 190 as I am currently working in NSW.
2. I got my ACS done in August 2017 and ACS reports says my experience outside Australia will count after May 2010.. in EOI I had put my start date as 1st June 2010 however I flew to Australia on 5th May 2018 hence EOI is taking 5 points less (Understandably) coz my experience is 20 adys less than 8 years.. Now I have an option to change my EOI and show my experience to start from 2nd May 2010 in which case my experience outside Australia will be 8 Years and 2 days and I will get 5 additional point to make my 189 score as 80 points... I am not sure if I can do this as ACS does not provide a date in their assessment....
Would really appreciate your help mate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> First and foremost, thank you for all your inputs.. It immensely helps to get an expert opinion in this world of uncertainty... I also want to have a quick advise from you on couple of queries i have:
> My details - ASC Code 261312 (Developer Programmer) ; DOE 19th June (for both 189 and 190 NSW) ; Points 75 (80 for 190) .. .
> ...


SC189: look the cutoff for 75 pointers is somewhere mid-april, once the next round goes, depending on the number of invite, which no one can guess, you will see how much it moved... 

Sc190: NSW i guess is a good shot, you may get invited quicker then sc189. 

I am not really following, but, you are no longer working (employment which you can claim) and you are short of 20 days to claim additional 5 points?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

saifsd said:


> I dont think this is required to be honest...I had a similar case, 12+ years of continuous employment in a single company. I put the exact dates in my EOI as mentioned on my Ref Let ie for all 12 years, however ACS deducted 4 yrs. Which they know through the ACS reference you put in the EOI. The points were correctly calculated finally in my EOI...showing just what ACS has assessed is tampering with the facts of employment history, they may consider whatever equivalent experience they want (assessed by an authority), but the fact remains the same at all cost.
> Am I missing something?


As others have mentioned already, you need to split the entries as per ACS assessment (even if it's a single company). You should mark the 4 year period(that ACS has deducted) as non-relevant employment and a second entry with the assessed number of years (8+ years in your case) as relevant employment. You will notice this towards the end of EOI submission, where only relevant employment is shown in summary page, but I guess the submitted EOI page/pdf would show all your experience with 'Yes/No' for respective entries under 'Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?'


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Hey Andrey! 

Any clue about Vic (State nomination) invitation ? 
I have applied last week with 80 points (75+5) directly on victorian website as i am working in melbourne from past 2 years on 485 (temporary graduate work visa). How much time does it take to get an invitation or atleast an outcome?

I dnt think 189 invitation (75 points, applied on 10th June) will increase till next year election so i dnt have any hope with that. Moreover, with the cases like Sudanian lady, White Africans refugees and New Zealanders visa, invite will never increase till turnbull or peter dutton will give any positive public statements regarding immigiration. We are way too much optimistic c





andreyx108b said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Andrey!
> 
> Any clue about Vic (State nomination) invitation ?
> I have applied last week with 80 points (75+5) directly on victorian website as i am working in melbourne from past 2 years on 485 (temporary graduate work visa). How much time does it take to get an invitation or atleast an outcome?
> ...


To be honest, not 100% how long it will take, but average is about 6 weeks, as far i understand it is a bit longer now, but varies as for some it is quicker. 

I agree with you on SC189.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that would depend on the period of LOP and reason.
> 
> Have you completed your assessment?
> 
> In relation to "leaves" DHA is quite clear:





> On top of that... it states You can only claim skilled employment if: in the 10 years before you are invited to apply you completed at least 20 hours of *paid work per week*


 so, i would be very cautious if LOP was longer than a week or so (but its a vague definition from me, i would be just very cautious)


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi andrey, i did not understand. In the above post you mean to day that 2613 with 75 point applied in June 18 will not get an invite in mext 1 year ?


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Andreyx
Yes i am short of 20 days to claim 5 points. Although i am working in sydney but these 20 days shortfall is because ACS says experience starts after May 2010 and i travelled here on 5th May. In my EOI i have put my experience start from 1st June 2010 as per ACS report which says after may 2010.i m not sure if i can put my experience start as 2nd may 2010 in which case i ll have 8 yrs and 3 days of experience outside Australia and can claim 5 additional points




andreyx108b said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

Unfortunately holiday working visa is limited to age 31 and I am 32. Any materials, tricks, experience and guiding is welcomed for PTE +79  Can you share with me?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

TayfCyp said:


> Unfortunately holiday working visa is limited to age 31 and I am 32. Any materials, tricks, experience and guiding is welcomed for PTE +79  Can you share with me?


The PTE thread in this forum has a great collection of PTE materials and people who share their recent experience taking the test. You should have a look if you haven't already. lane:


----------



## imgourav (May 5, 2018)

*WHat ahppens to my 189 EOI, if I accept 190 Invitation*

I have filed my EOI for 189 and 190 on 5th of april. 22nd of april I got invitation from NSW and I accepted that because my consultant told me that it will not affect my 189 EOI. I got the nomination as well from NSW, but this time i denied my consultant that I will not file PR for 190, I will rather wait for 189 Invitation. But now I got to know that my 189 EOI is on hold because I have accepted 190. 

Last date to file PR under 190 is 5th August, Now I am ina confusion, if I should accept 190 and File PR or I should wait for 189 invitation. Because i dont want to move in NSW.

which date will be considered as my EOI date for 189?
When will be the Hold on 189 EOI will be lifted?
How much time it will take to get invitation for 189?
Profession is : Software application Programmer.


Thanks


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi experts
In which code 263311 is open for FY 18-19. I have checked occupation list for 2-3 states but was not able to find the code.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

imgourav said:


> I have filed my EOI for 189 and 190 on 5th of april. 22nd of april I got invitation from NSW and I accepted that because my consultant told me that it will not affect my 189 EOI. I got the nomination as well from NSW, but this time i denied my consultant that I will not file PR for 190, I will rather wait for 189 Invitation. But now I got to know that my 189 EOI is on hold because I have accepted 190.
> 
> Last date to file PR under 190 is 5th August, Now I am ina confusion, if I should accept 190 and File PR or I should wait for 189 invitation. Because i dont want to move in NSW.
> 
> ...


Did you file a single EOI for both 189 and 190 or did you file them separately? 

189 (and also 190) invitation is based on your total points. What is your total points?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

imgourav said:


> I have filed my EOI for 189 and 190 on 5th of april. 22nd of april I got invitation from NSW and I accepted that because my consultant told me that it will not affect my 189 EOI. I got the nomination as well from NSW, but this time i denied my consultant that I will not file PR for 190, I will rather wait for 189 Invitation. But now I got to know that my 189 EOI is on hold because I have accepted 190.
> 
> Last date to file PR under 190 is 5th August, Now I am ina confusion, if I should accept 190 and File PR or I should wait for 189 invitation. Because i dont want to move in NSW.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have made a mistake of using single EOI for both 189 and 190 applications. As far as I am aware, your EOI will be on hold status until your 190 invitation expires (in case you choose to not file your NSW application).

But why did you apply for NSW, if you have no intention to even consider moving there.
Unless you have 80 pts, there is no certainty of getting an invite through 189 route (for 2613* - pro-rata) for the next few months. As you are probably aware, the current backlog stands at around 10th/11th April with a bleak outlook as per the last round. If you are on 75 pts (or more), you've probably missed the bus from 189 perspective.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> When will invites for 65 points start?
> 
> My Anzco- 2333 (Electrical Engineer)


No-one can predict that in the current scenario.

Wait for trends for few months of all-new monthly invites to become apparent. There is a long queue of least 70 pointers, if not 75+ pointers in the non-pro-rata too, wait and watch or better find ways to increase your points.


----------



## Hussain wasif (Jul 28, 2018)

I have an urgent question We have recieved a natural justice letter for my wife partner visa subclass 309
If we withdraw the application now Can we be able to reapply And would i be able to sponsor her again

Please someone help me


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hussain wasif said:


> I have an urgent question We have recieved a natural justice letter for my wife partner visa subclass 309
> If we withdraw the application now Can we be able to reapply And would i be able to sponsor her again
> 
> Please someone help me



If you have been called in for a hearing/proceeding, then you should do so now. Unfortunately, I don't think so its possible or wise to withdraw an application at this stage.

If you are yet to apply for merits review then, 
*Ask for a review of the visa decision.
*Provide documents apart from what is already provided while submitting a visa application to support your claim.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hussain wasif said:


> I have an urgent question We have recieved a natural justice letter for my wife partner visa subclass 309
> If we withdraw the application now Can we be able to reapply And would i be able to sponsor her again
> 
> Please someone help me


i would clarify what the reasons are?


----------



## Hussain wasif (Jul 28, 2018)

But if I withdraw, can i still be able to sponsor my wife , same wife


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Hussain wasif said:


> But if I withdraw would i still be able to sponsor her


Depends what the reasons are

If it is clear cut false info and intentional misleading, I doubt in the future they will reconsider, unless perhaps a long time passes. This is my wild guess, best to consult an immigration lawyer. 

What was the reason if you don't mind sharing? Can you address their concerns?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

imgourav said:


> I have filed my EOI for 189 and 190 on 5th of april. 22nd of april I got invitation from NSW and I accepted that because my consultant told me that it will not affect my 189 EOI. I got the nomination as well from NSW, but this time i denied my consultant that I will not file PR for 190, I will rather wait for 189 Invitation. But now I got to know that my 189 EOI is on hold because I have accepted 190.
> 
> Last date to file PR under 190 is 5th August, Now I am ina confusion, if I should accept 190 and File PR or I should wait for 189 invitation. Because i dont want to move in NSW.
> 
> ...


Unless you have 80 or above points I wouldn't miss the 190 application opportunity


----------



## Hussain wasif (Jul 28, 2018)

Its about my RUKHSATI ( trafitional event after marriage) and living together


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Does a 75 point eoi lodged in May 18 for 2613* has no chance now ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Hussain wasif said:


> Its about my RUKHSATI ( trafitional event after marriage) and living together


Don't be so quick to dismiss your case then 

Lots of people get married without having lived together 

The issue might be proving a genuine and committed relationship if you have been recently married and have not been living together for a year (as far as I understand) - have you scrutinised the evidence required that can prove the above? 

Consult an immigration lawyer, they might be able to help you strategise a response or advise if you should withdraw and apply later


----------



## Hussain wasif (Jul 28, 2018)

Marriage is 100 percent , genuine

But isnt it a better option to withdraw and start a new application , rectifying the unintentional mistakes rather then getting refusal or ban
My wife was so nervous during the interview, she just panicked and then she said things which actually are not planned or substantial

Moreover , we also submitted our whatsapp chat , which i dont know but gave idea to the CO that we have never lived together 

Since wefiled our application our self wedidnt have the idea about the meaning of the words in proper terms

If we withdraw , we loose the fees , but then we can rectify the problematic areas, and this would save us from refusal or ban

What are ur thoughts about it

1 : my worry is if we withdraw, would i be allowed to be her sponsor again, as our marriage will be ongoing and continuous


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Hussain wasif said:


> Marriage is 100 percent , genuine
> 
> But isnt it a better option to withdraw and start a new application , rectifying the unintentional mistakes rather then getting refusal or ban
> My wife was so nervous during the interview, she just panicked and then she said things which actually are not planned or substantial
> ...


I would spend some money to consult an immigration lawyer, responding to a NJL isn't a small matter, but people have successfully addressed concerns before with the proper advice 

On your second question, they would be able to tell you with more certainty too


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would spend some money to consult an immigration lawyer, responding to a NJL isn't a small matter, but people have successfully addressed concerns before with the proper advice
> 
> On your second question, they would be able to tell you with more certainty too


I would fully agree with PI

You should consult infact consult a Immigration lawyer on the issue as withdrawal of the application maybe construed as an admission of guilt 
Atleast as a layman, that’s how I would see it

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would spend some money to consult an immigration lawyer, responding to a NJL isn't a small matter, but people have successfully addressed concerns before with the proper advice
> 
> On your second question, they would be able to tell you with more certainty too


Agree too.


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I wanted to ask a particular question. I am a UX/UI designer.

I did an exchange programme for one year between July 2013 and July 2014 at the University of New South Wales.

Just recently I was on a 476 (Skilled Graduate) visa working for one year and a half in Sydney (between August 2016 and March 2018).

On the 8 of January of 2018 (this year) I sent my EOIs with 70 (189) and 75 points (NSW).

In the meantime I thought about getting a Student visa in Australia to do a Music course because I like music a lot and work on the side those 20 hours as a Designer doing some small roles.

*I wanted to ask if me doing a Student visa on the meantime has any effect on my EOIs and my application to the 189 visa. Does it interfere in some way?*

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fhuneeus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to ask a particular question. I am a UX/UI designer.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hussain wasif said:


> I have an urgent question We have recieved a natural justice letter for my wife partner visa subclass 309
> If we withdraw the application now Can we be able to reapply And would i be able to sponsor her again
> 
> Please someone help me


Hi

If they mention PIC 4020 in the NJ letter than this is a serious as it gets. You should consult Specialist Immigration lawyer who is familiar with the traditional marriage ceremonies in your Country (Pakistan ?).

assuming your wife is overseas and you are claiming to be married legally and traditionally, then you would only have lived together if you had gone through the Rukhsati and Walima. If there has been misleading information, even if unintentional, the best legal advice may be to withdraw the application, get everything in order and then re-apply (for another $7,000 plus). 

After Walima, your wife would then normally go and live with your family while she waits for her visa. No need for you to have ever lived together as such - if all the boxes are ticked for a traditional marriage.

But it it Russian Roulette with PIC 4020 - if you do not withdraw, they refuse and you get a 3 year ban on future applications. An appeal to the AAT could take over a year and the AAT will be looking at 4020 and whether any information was false or misleading - not looking at whether relationship is genuine - so with the little I know about your case - a withdrawal may be the best move - but there is something not quite right with the circumstances of your ceremonies and relationships I suspect - maybe not ? Something maybe does not add up for the case officer that they contacted your wife ? So you may need to sort that out before re-applying.

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If they mention PIC 4020 in the NJ letter than this is a serious as it gets. You should consult Specialist Immigration lawyer who is familiar with the traditional marriage ceremonies in your Country (Pakistan ?).
> 
> ...


But Is the withdrawal after NJL, not an implicit admission of guilt ?

This complete case history will anyways be read by the next co also as and when he applies again ?
Or this case will be closed forever and will not be attached to his next application if he withdraws?

Cheers


----------



## arkhu (Jul 9, 2018)

Dear all,
Do you have PTE essay templates to score 79+ in writing?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

arkhu said:


> Dear all,
> Do you have PTE essay templates to score 79+ in writing?


Would be able to help u with that, please DM me !


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

I believe Iscah is gonna post the following information today:

There is no invitation round in July, next round will be on 11th August, and the date of 11th is subject to change. The department sets the numbers for invitation rounds in consultation with migration program and processing requirements.

I got this info from an agency, due to the copyrights I cannot post it directly, but should be true. All the best in the next round guys! ( I am counting on 190 as my points is 70)


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> I believe Iscah is gonna post the following information today:
> 
> There is no invitation round in July, next round will be on 11th August, and the date of 11th is subject to change. The department sets the numbers for invitation rounds in consultation with migration program and processing requirements.
> 
> I got this info from an agency, due to the copyrights I cannot post it directly, but should be true. All the best in the next round guys! ( I am counting on 190 as my points is 70)


So you reckon will it be before 11th August or after 11th August ???


----------



## arkhu (Jul 9, 2018)

newb said:


> Would be able to help u with that, please DM me !


Hi, I dont think i can PM me as i am a free member. Can you please upload. Thanks


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Iscah is gonna post the following information today:
> ...


Dunno, my understanding is that the next round will be on 11th August, but the round after that can be any day around 11th September. I.e. they just let u know that there be a round in that week? Not sure, just guess


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> Dunno, my understanding is that the next round will be on 11th August, but the round after that can be any day around 11th September. I.e. they just let u know that there be a round in that week? Not sure, just guess


The department has made it very clear that henceforth there will be only 1 invitation round per month on the 11th 
It’s no longer day based but date based 
No use speculating any further on this issue
Let it rest

One can now only speculate on how many will be invited in each round and the ratio of pro rata and non pro rata 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> But Is the withdrawal after NJL, not an implicit admission of guilt ?
> 
> This complete case history will anyways be read by the next co also as and when he applies again ?
> Or this case will be closed forever and will not be attached to his next application if he withdraws?
> ...


Hi Newb

I do not see it as such when all the power is stacked up against you - they tried to change it, but failed in Parliament, that withdrawal would also carry 3 year ban.

So withdrawing and resubmitting would assist those that did deliberately lie, but those who had no intent can also benefit from re-applying rather than risk a 3 year ban. Obviously Immigration look very closely at the next application

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Johnnytheman said:


> Dunno, my understanding is that the next round will be on 11th August, but the round after that can be any day around 11th September. I.e. they just let u know that there be a round in that week? Not sure, just guess


i reckon they would annonce the dates ahead.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1866214886797851




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1866214886797851
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Message from DoHA about skill select new process !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Rahul_AUS said:
> 
> 
> > https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1866214886797851
> ...


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Newb
> 
> I do not see it as such when all the power is stacked up against you - they tried to change it, but failed in Parliament, that withdrawal would also carry 3 year ban.
> 
> ...


Hi experts,

If some one has two assessments the previous one is invalid ? or can keep two and submit 2 eois?


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

Hi Tony, or anyone who may be sure with their answer to my query.

Just a couple of questions. 

1. Is it ok to use same email address for all separate EOIs?

2. And another question,
Should the disregarded work experience in ACS skills assessment letter be indicated in the EOI but marked as not related?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

arkhu said:


> Hi, I dont think i can PM me as i am a free member. Can you please upload. Thanks


I think you need to get to a certain amount of posts then those features will be allowed. (I think)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

LimpBizkit said:


> arkhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I dont think i can PM me as i am a free member. Can you please upload. Thanks
> ...


You're right, it's five posts (I think!)


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony
U were extracting some news regarding number of invitation on 11th july. Will you share the info if you are able to get some.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Hi Tony
> U were extracting some news regarding number of invitation on 11th july. Will you share the info if you are able to get some.


i don't think dho will share it...


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

its.kc said:


> Hi Tony, or anyone who may be sure with their answer to my query.
> 
> Just a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


[1] Yes

[2] Yes, that's correct.


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> [1] Yes
> 
> 
> 
> [2] Yes, that's correct.




Does it mean that if the beginning of the relevant work experience is the middle of an employment, there should be two entries for that employment? One marked as not related and the other as related? Thanks for answering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

its.kc said:


> Does it mean that if the beginning of the relevant work experience is the middle of an employment, there should be two entries for that employment? One marked as not related and the other as related? Thanks for answering
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Message from DHA about Skill Select new process:

"The invitation rounds are not set in stone in terms of invitation numbers, they can fluctuate depending on our processing capacity and pipeline."

"The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain the same split as previous to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited."

So, the number of invites in the next round will not necessarily be indicative of the rounds to follow but now we know that they intend to keep the split in favour of non pro-rata occupations (for at least the next round).

I guess that's good news for some of us but not so much for others.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> yes.




In my case, I worked as a casual staff for approximately 10 hrs/week for 4 months in different work place. I can't claim experience for that as it was less than 20 so I didn't mention in EOI, but that work has been mentioned in my assessment letter from ANMAC as ANMAC just counts whether person were working or not regardless of hours to give special designation, eg, RN ( aged care), RN( Medical).

So now, do I need to mention those 10hrs/week work in EOI, from where I am not claiming anything?? I didn't mention it cause it's neither helping me nor affecting to get experience points.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> Message from DHA about Skill Select new process:
> 
> "The invitation rounds are not set in stone in terms of invitation numbers, they can fluctuate depending on our processing capacity and pipeline."
> 
> ...


I would reckon, that they would limit number of pro-rata as they did, they seem to try to make immigration more broad in terms of anzsco - to fulfil other in demand occupations.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > yes.
> ...


Personally, if it was used by my skills assessment authority (whether I am able to claim points for it or not) - I would detail it in my EOI. 

Might be tedious, yes. You'll have to mention it in Form 80 too if you choose to fill that in later when lodging.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> In my case, I worked as a casual staff for approximately 10 hrs/week for 4 months in different work place. I can't claim experience for that as it was less than 20 so I didn't mention in EOI, but that work has been mentioned in my assessment letter from ANMAC as ANMAC just counts whether person were working or not regardless of hours to give special designation, eg, RN ( aged care), RN( Medical).
> 
> So now, do I need to mention those 10hrs/week work in EOI, from where I am not claiming anything?? I didn't mention it cause it's neither helping me nor affecting to get experience points.
> 
> ...


Like it depends really, i've seen agents who added only last 5-6 years of experience, relevant and non-relevant, while others would go and add all of it... there is no clear cut definition. I think as long as it is non-revlevant and falls out of sequential employments i.e. before claiming experience starts, then its totally ok... however, you will still need to list it in the form 80/1221.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Like it depends really, i've seen agents who added only last 5-6 years of experience, relevant and non-relevant, while others would go and add all of it... there is no clear cut definition. I think as long as it is non-revlevant and falls out of sequential employments i.e. before claiming experience starts, then its totally ok... however, you will still need to list it in the form 80/1221.




I was thinking the same as it's totally non relevant and it was before the date when claiming experience starts, so why should I make my EOI complicated and crowded, right. I will definitely mention that in my form 80/1221, but EOI is something where you go to claim points, not to show off that What I did over years, which is totally non relevant.

Thanks for your reply bro!! Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all,
I have submitted EOI on July 28th.
Waiting is start 

----------------------------------
Developer Programmer
189 - 75 pts
190 - NSW 80 pts
These points are till sept only. In october, 5 pt of age will be less.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> I was thinking the same as it's totally non relevant and it was before the date when claiming experience starts, so why should I make my EOI complicated and crowded, right. I will definitely mention that in my form 80/1221, but EOI is something where you go to claim points, not to show off that What I did over years, which is totally non relevant.
> 
> Thanks for your reply bro!! Cheers!!
> 
> ...


Agree with you totally! All the best mate!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Message from DHA about Skill Select new process:
> 
> "The invitation rounds are not set in stone in terms of invitation numbers, they can fluctuate depending on our processing capacity and pipeline."
> 
> ...


Where did you get that info from? I don't see anything like that mentioned on Skill Select.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Where did you get that info from? I don't see anything like that mentioned on Skill Select.




It was the response from DHA to ISCAH’s query. It’s available on iscah facebook page.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

Can someone please explain what the correlation between the lists from 190 and 189??

NSW just removed ET from its 190 list
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

which worries me. 

Is their any case where the occupation is removed from 190 but still stays in 189?? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shoo Yi said:


> Can someone please explain what the correlation between the lists from 190 and 189??
> 
> NSW just removed ET from its 190 list
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list
> ...


There would be several cases I am guessing
Never had the occasion or need to research 

The idea of 190 program is that the states are free to invite any applicant they actually need irrespective of his points as long as he meets the bare minimum 

So whether a code is there in 189 is not a criteria for the states and they are not bound to invite them , if they do not have any shortage of that skill

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Shoo Yi said:


> Can someone please explain what the correlation between the lists from 190 and 189??
> 
> NSW just removed ET from its 190 list
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list
> ...


You can check here 

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00300

Take note many states have less occupations available for nomination for 190 than the legislative instrument allows (ie the STSOL list)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally, if it was used by my skills assessment authority (whether I am able to claim points for it or not) - I would detail it in my EOI.
> 
> Might be tedious, yes. You'll have to mention it in Form 80 too if you choose to fill that in later when lodging.


there is no requirement for that, but as i said some do it and some not, most won't list exprience going back more than 10 years.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> there is no requirement for that, but as i said some do it and some not, most won't list exprience going back more than 10 years.




You are right andrey. People do 2,3 jobs once in Australia and some works are less than 10-20hrs/week. However, If we can show that you are doing min 20 hrs/week from 1 job, I think no need to mention other jobs in EOI. It's like BOSS is asking to show proof if you have eaten min 5 items, but we are mentioning that you have eaten 5 items in 1 Resturant and 3 from another, which is no needed to tell cause he asked you to show prrof that whether you have eaten min 5 or not.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, if it was used by my skills assessment authority (whether I am able to claim points for it or not) - I would detail it in my EOI.
> ...





Ramramram222 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > there is no requirement for that, but as i said some do it and some not, most won't list exprience going back more than 10 years.
> ...


My inclination is to list all work experience that was used by the assessing authority to deem me skilled - which to me includes employment that may not be eligible for the claiming of work experience points. 

Eg PrettyIsotonic has 3 years of offshore experience as an Astronaut working 20 hours a week. NASA deducts two years as part of the relevant work experience needed prior to be deemed skilled, and confirms one year is eligible to claim points for GSM visas (ie zero points). 

I would list all three years of employment in my EOI (marking them irrelevant or relevant for points accordingly) - without the first two years I would not have been deemed skilled in the first place. 

PrettyIsotonic also worked 1-10 hours a week as an escort - however that is not relevant to my nominated occupation in any way, so I wouldn't include it in my EOI. 

I had a similar rule of thumb for my educational qualifications too.

Take note I'm not a MARA agent.. Just a risk averse fella, curious to hear from others too.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

The statement says the same 'Split" will continue for Pro Rata occupations. Our question to DoHA is does this mean Pro ratas will be restricted to just 20% of their normal invitations per round ?Or does it mean like last program year, that Pro Rata will eventually take up 75% of the total invitations for the 2018/19 year ?

The statement from DoHA does not say that the split for pro rata is going to be the same as last round. Since that sentence follows DoHA's statement that they have been allocated the same number of places as previous year, I believe it conveys the message that pro rata split would remain the same as it was last year. or atleast, I wish it is like that. Cuz 20% limit is way too less..!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> The statement says the same 'Split" will continue for Pro Rata occupations. Our question to DoHA is does this mean Pro ratas will be restricted to just 20% of their normal invitations per round ?Or does it mean like last program year, that Pro Rata will eventually take up 75% of the total invitations for the 2018/19 year ?
> 
> The statement from DoHA does not say that the split for pro rata is going to be the same as last round. Since that sentence follows DoHA's statement that they have been allocated the same number of places as previous year, I believe it conveys the message that pro rata split would remain the same as it was last year. or atleast, I wish it is like that. Cuz 20% limit is way too less..!!


The department is being extremely opaque while appearing to be transparent 
It reminds me of the TV series ‘Yes Minister ‘ of the 80s
Sir Humphrey speciality was to appear to answer the question without ever answering it
Guess nothing changed in 30 years

Let the Aug round be over and the official results be published, and only then we will get some idea of what is actually happening
Till such time each member will have his own theory and calculations 

Cheers


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> The statement says the same 'Split" will continue for Pro Rata occupations. Our question to DoHA is does this mean Pro ratas will be restricted to just 20% of their normal invitations per round ?Or does it mean like last program year, that Pro Rata will eventually take up 75% of the total invitations for the 2018/19 year ?
> 
> The statement from DoHA does not say that the split for pro rata is going to be the same as last round. Since that sentence follows DoHA's statement that they have been allocated the same number of places as previous year, I believe it conveys the message that pro rata split would remain the same as it was last year. or atleast, I wish it is like that. Cuz 20% limit is way too less..!!


It says "The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain the same split as previous to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited." 
Please read "allow room for other non pro rata occupation!!!!" Which most certainly means that it will continue same split as 'last round' and give preference to non pro rata at least in 11 August round.. everyone will hope for whatever is in their benefit but this statement is clear I guess... Rest , we will come to know in 1


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

its.kc said:


> Hi Tony, or anyone who may be sure with their answer to my query.
> 
> Just a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


Hi

1 yes

2 no big deal with EOI - either mention it and mark as not related or leave it out - everything is declared when you lodge the visa application

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> If some one has two assessments the previous one is invalid ? or can keep two and submit 2 eois?



Hi, both should be valid and two separate EOIs, or more, can be done

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 1 yes
> 
> ...


Here I differ with Tony

The period disallowed by ACS needs to be entered and marked as non relevant
It’s not optional as far as I have understood 

And even if Tony is right which he may very well be, I would sleep much easier having entered it


Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Sifreh said:


> It says "The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain the same split as previous to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited."
> Please read "allow room for other non pro rata occupation!!!!" Which most certainly means that it will continue same split as 'last round' and give preference to non pro rata at least in 11 August round.. everyone will hope for whatever is in their benefit but this statement is clear I guess... Rest , we will come to know in 1


Mate, allow room does not mean "Give dominance or priority". It just means that they need to ensure that the invites does not end up going to all pro rata occupations. I never knew allowing room had such a meaning.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Mate, allow room does not mean "Give dominance or priority". It just means that they need to ensure that the invites does not end up going to all pro rata occupations. I never knew allowing room had such a meaning.


Let me tell you one thing

Immigration at the end of the day boils down to what you can do for the country by way of taxes

The pro rata jobs are where the serious money is made and taxes paid 
They are also high spenders, which further boosts the local economy 

So don’t worry too much about only non pro rata being invited for too long

Cheers


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

guys seems nsw 190 state sponsorship is opened now, they have released 2018-19 sol but invitations no news yet..
mine is 190( nsw ss) wih 80 points includin ss. 189-75 points software engineer with eoi login date june 20th 2018


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Let me tell you one thing
> 
> Immigration at the end of the day boils down to what you can do for the country by way of taxes
> 
> ...


Thats a very valid thought..! Thanks a lot Newbienz for keeping hopes alive.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > It says "The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain the same split as previous to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited."
> ...


Dude...You mean to say that if they hadn't written 'allow room', 100% would have gone to prorata ? If they just have to go by points then why differentiate between prorata and non prorata... Allow room does not mean dominate but there is something called common sense.. I just explained what the sentence meant... U take it however you want it too.. rest , time will tell


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> yes.


2 or 3 entries?

For example, my ACS result says:

The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 04/06 - 12/17 – 11 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Program Manager

So would these be my 2 entries....

Start date : Apr 2006 to March 2010
Relevant: No

Start date : Apr 2010 to [blank-since it is a continued emp]
Relevant: yes

OR, 3 entries like the following...

Start date : Apr 2006 to March 2010
Relevant: No

Start date : Apr 2010 to Dec 2017
Relevant: yes

Start date : Jan 2018 to [blank-since it is a continued emp]
Relevant: yes

Also, 
1. when they say "after April 2010", the start date of emp should be 1st May or 1 Apr?
2. will it affect my EOI date (the points are not changing)?

Right now, I had just one entry in my emp history dating from Apr 2006 till date...thanks for bringing this point to the fore, I wouldn't have updated this otherwise...


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> As others have mentioned already, you need to split the entries as per ACS assessment (even if it's a single company). You should mark the 4 year period(that ACS has deducted) as non-relevant employment and a second entry with the assessed number of years (8+ years in your case) as relevant employment. You will notice this towards the end of EOI submission, where only relevant employment is shown in summary page, but I guess the submitted EOI page/pdf would show all your experience with 'Yes/No' for respective entries under 'Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?'


OMG I need to update my EOI in that case too...

But will there by 2 or 3 entries now?

For example, my ACS result says:

The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 04/06 - 12/17 – 11 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Program Manager

So would these be my 2 entries....

Start date : Apr 2006 to March 2010
Relevant: No

Start date : Apr 2010 to [blank-since it is a continued emp]
Relevant: yes

OR, 3 entries like the following...

Start date : Apr 2006 to March 2010
Relevant: No

Start date : Apr 2010 to Dec 2017
Relevant: yes

Start date : Jan 2018 to [blank-since it is a continued emp]
Relevant: yes

Also, 
1. when they say "after April 2010", the start date of emp should be 1st May or 1 Apr?
2. will it affect my EOI date (the points are not changing)?

Right now, I had just one entry in my emp history dating from Apr 2006 till date...thanks for bringing this point to the fore, I wouldn't have updated this otherwise...


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Sifreh said:


> Dude...You mean to say that if they hadn't written 'allow room', 100% would have gone to prorata ? If they just have to go by points then why differentiate between prorata and non prorata... Allow room does not mean dominate but there is something called common sense.. I just explained what the sentence meant... U take it however you want it too.. rest , time will tell



Given below is the query made my ISCAH to DoHA.

Our Comments about the statement from Skill Select posted today .

- Last program year was 15,600 invitations for the 189 program
- This DoHA statement suggests there will be around 1300 per month
- The statement says the same 'Split" will continue for Pro Rata occupations. Our question to DoHA is does this mean Pro ratas will be restricted to just 20% of their normal invitations per round ?Or does it mean like last program year, that Pro Rata will eventually take up 75% of the total invitations for the 2018/19 year ?
- The July 11th results have been created, just not posted yet by DoHA, So hopefully in the next 24 hours.

If they had the same doubt as me, I dont think I am completely wrong mate. Anyways, will wait till august or September to see how things go..


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Sifreh said:


> It says "The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain the same split as previous to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited."
> Please read "allow room for other non pro rata occupation!!!!" Which most certainly means that it will continue same split as 'last round' and give preference to non pro rata at least in 11 August round.. everyone will hope for whatever is in their benefit but this statement is clear I guess... Rest , we will come to know in 1


Not really. They missed out the most crucial word (on purpose?) i.e. previous "year" or previous "round".

In doing so they have planted a seed of doubt like in the end of the movie Inception, does the top wobble and fall over or does it continue spinning? 

The wait and confusion continues.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spirecode said:


> guys seems nsw 190 state sponsorship is opened now, they have released 2018-19 sol but invitations no news yet..
> mine is 190( nsw ss) wih 80 points includin ss. 189-75 points software engineer with eoi login date june 20th 2018


they may not start inviting for the next 2 months (in theory). We can only guess/hope.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Tony and other senior members, 

Based on the Doha reply and Ischa's estimate that the invitation numbers will be approx 1300 monthly. 

Considering the same split of 20-80 

Can i ever expect to get invited ? 

2613* , 75 points submitted 15th May 2018.

Your views would be really helpful.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > It says "The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain the same split as previous to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited."
> ...


You are right... Maybe I'm reading it too much in one direction only... 
@Tony... If you do get the answer to the above query then please let us know.. in the meantime I will keep my optimism 🤞


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> You are right... Maybe I'm reading it too much in one direction only...
> @Tony... If you do get the answer to the above query then please let us know.. in the meantime I will keep my optimism 🤞


if Pro-rata took up 75% of the last year invites, this is clear DoHA wants to clear non-pro rata first this year. They already cleared up till March 2018, once that pipeline is done to date, they may increase again pro-rata invites.

That is fair. The golden days are gone now.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

qazx said:


> Hi Tony and other senior members,
> 
> Based on the Doha reply and Ischa's estimate that the invitation numbers will be approx 1300 monthly.
> 
> ...


If you still want to believe in assumptions then sorry. Wait for two or more upcoming rounds to see the trend


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

saifsd said:


> 2 or 3 entries?
> 
> For example, my ACS result says:
> 
> ...


Experts please help...I have updated my EOI with the following based off the above info, is this correct now? Please help.

Start date : 22 Apr 2006 
End date : 31 March 2010
Relevant Emp? : No

Start date : Apr 2010 (Should it be 1st May - what they mean by 'After Apr 2010?')
End date: [blank-since it is a continued emp]
Relevant Emp? : yes


----------



## madhaviab (May 16, 2018)

Has anyone tried getting 5 more points by giving NAATI test? I have 75 points with EOI on 8th May and in 261313 software engg category?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madhaviab said:


> Has anyone tried getting 5 more points by giving NAATI test? I have 75 points with EOI on 8th May and in 261313 software engg category?


Quite a few members have given
But it’s not a cake walk
Also the exam dates have a few months waiting list

Cheers


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Experts please help...I have updated my EOI with the following based off the above info, is this correct now? Please help.
> 
> Start date : 22 Apr 2006
> End date : 31 March 2010
> ...


"The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code"

You need to mark the month of April as well into the non-relevant section.

Start date : Apr 2006 to April 2010
Relevant: No

Start date: May 2010 to 'leave blank' (if you are still with the same organization)
Relevant: Yes

Hope this is clear now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> If you still want to believe in assumptions then sorry. Wait for two or more upcoming rounds to see the trend


I guess people never learn.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

saifsd said:


> OMG I need to update my EOI in that case too...
> 
> But will there by 2 or 3 entries now?
> 
> ...


Since the points remain the same, there shouldn't be any change to the EOI date.
Good luck.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Does anybody know when will they start the invitations for 2018-19? The website is not updated with the data.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Does anybody know when will they start the invitations for 2018-19? The website is not updated with the data.


One round for 189 has already been done in July 

The next round is on 11th August

Cheers


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Does anybody know when will they start the invitations for 2018-19? The website is not updated with the data.


You can see this message if you logon to Skillselect.

"SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018".

The first round for FY18-19 would start on 11th of August.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > If you still want to believe in assumptions then sorry. Wait for two or more upcoming rounds to see the trend
> ...


Well i guess its easy to comment. 

I need to take some very important decisions in my life which are based on this and i just want opinion as simple as that. This seems to be one of the purpose of this forum. ( Sorry if we differ in opinion)

If you are not interested in giving thats okay .

But i would still wait for someone who can help and provide an opinion. 

I guess we need to respect everyones situation. You aren't forced to throw an opinion at my query but i would appreciate anyone who can genuinely advice as my important decisions rest on this. 

Anyways thanks for stopping by. 

Would appreciate anyone who can advise.

Thanks


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> You can see this message if you logon to Skillselect.
> 
> "SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018".
> 
> The first round for FY18-19 would start on 11th of August.


My bad. So that would be the second round after the round in July (as per newbienz's update)


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

How many people they invited and the point?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> My bad. So that would be the second round after the round in July (as per newbienz's update)


1 month = 1 round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Well i guess its easy to comment.
> 
> I need to take some very important decisions in my life which are based on this and i just want opinion as simple as that. This seems to be one of the purpose of this forum. ( Sorry if we differ in opinion)
> 
> ...


Anybody’s opinion at this point is not worth the paper it’s printed on

It’s pitch dark and you are expecting someone to guide you 

Good luck with that 

Your reply could have been more polite to senior members who have only tried to help you 


Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Well i guess its easy to comment.
> ...


Hi i am sorry if it sounded rude. However i did not intend to be . 

Apologies for that. 

Always greatful to all of you who are helping us in this way. 

Cheers


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Iscah estimate after 11th July round was saying that people with 65 points non pro who have filled EOI 6 months ago will get invitation after 1 month or so.
Today when I was checking the estimate again I found that estimate time for invitation has gone to 3-4 months. On what basis they have changed the invitation estimate.
Still official results are not out then how estimate is changed.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Iscah estimate after 11th July round was saying that people with 65 points non pro who have filled EOI 6 months ago will get invitation after 1 month or so.
> Today when I was checking the estimate again I found that estimate time for invitation has gone to 3-4 months. On what basis they have changed the invitation estimate.
> Still official results are not out then how estimate is changed.


Hi

I think the 1 month estimate was an error as, assuming then that there would be about 800 per fortnightly round and only 20% for pro ratas, then I think about 3 months would be better estimate than original 1 month estimate - All irrelevant now until we see the round of 11th August 2018 and compare it to the official results of the 11th July 2018 which should be released soon.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I think the 1 month estimate was an error as, assuming then that there would be about 800 per fortnightly round and only 20% for pro ratas, then I think about 3 months would be better estimate than original 1 month estimate - All irrelevant now until we see the round of 11th August 2018 and compare it to the official results of the 11th July 2018 which should be released soon.
> 
> ...


I agree here as I saw 1 month waiting for 75 pointers and 1 year for 70 pointers.. that`s confusing


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bennet.Christian said:


> I agree here as I saw 1 month waiting for 75 pointers and 1 year for 70 pointers.. that`s confusing


Just watch the trend.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> "The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> You need to mark the month of April as well into the non-relevant section.
> 
> ...


Can any 'senior' guy vet this for me please?

@ronniesg this is just to double check...thanks for your help...


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Can any 'senior' guy vet this for me please?
> 
> @ronniesg this is just to double check...thanks for your help...


Sure, np. I was asking the same question exactly a month ago.
It's always good to double check.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I just want to know a rough estimate on how soon I can get 189 invite as per the recent trends as there is no information on invitation rounds after 20 June 2018 in skillselect website. 

My points breakdown is:

Age: 30
English: 20
Experience: 10
Education: 15

Total: 75
EOI date: 30 July 2018.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I just want to know a rough estimate on how soon I can get 189 invite as per the recent trends as there is no information on invitation rounds after 20 June 2018 in skillselect website.
> 
> ...


Here you go


EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah
> ...


Thanks. Exactly what I wanted. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Sure, np. I was asking the same question exactly a month ago.
> It's always good to double check.


Thanks mate, I just made the changes...

Another question comes to my mind...

Ppl are saying that a separate EOI for SC 190 is better, which I did a couple of days ago. My SC 189 EOI has DOE as 3-May-2018...Is it not better to update this EOI (and include SC 190) so that my DOE remains the same (the older the better, right?), or will DOHA still consider them separate with their respective DOEs as and when they were filed?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Thanks mate, I just made the changes...
> 
> Another question comes to my mind...
> 
> Ppl are saying that a separate EOI for SC 190 is better, which I did a couple of days ago. My SC 189 EOI has DOE as 3-May-2018...Is it not better to update this EOI (and include SC 190) so that my DOE remains the same (the older the better, right?), or will DOHA still consider them separate with their respective DOEs as and when they were filed?


Use separate EOIs. One for 189, and one each for the different regions(NSW or VIC) if you are applying for more than one.

I just figured that using the same EOI for both 189 and 190 may create a lot of issues.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Even my ACS says the following --

The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates:
07/05 - 01/18 – 12 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position:Assistant Consultant 

1) What will be mentioned in the "position" field for the EOI experience section? The position mentioned in the ACS letter is the only latest one which i have since last 5 years only . Before that my position was different.

2) I had a total four positions , will the split of the EOI experience section be done for all four ? (My ACS mentions only one position) .

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Even my ACS says the following --
> 
> The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


I split up the EOI to reflect my actual designation 

ACS has made it clear to many members, that ACS generally gives only the last designation in its results and is perfectly valid

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Even my ACS says the following --
> 
> The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


You can list all positions.


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys first I have some info and then I will ask a question.

NSW just updated their list for the 190 visa. It's on this link.
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

I'm feeling pretty bad because they took off Engineering Technologist from there.

In regards to that I wanted to ask you something. My university career can easily be assessed as either Industrial Engineer or Engineering Technologist. I have a friend who assessed it as Industrial Engineer.
I have checked and it's way better to apply as an Industrial Engineer (both for 189 and 190).

*There is a detail in there. Most of my employment experience (which I am listing to get 5 points) is related to Engineering Technologist rather than Industrial Engineer. I mean I have worked more as an ET rather than IE. Does somebody check that? Is it important?*

My question is: If i get a correct reassessment from Engineers Australia. In order to update my information I simply update my EOI and the changes are made? I keep the Date of Emission?
Or do I need to create a new EOI where I say that I want to apply as an Industrial Engineer.
*In the end the question is whether I would lose my 6 months progress on the wait because I changed to Industrial Engineer.*

Thanks.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a query related to work experience points. I have claimed 5 points for my work experience of 45 months. But I came to know that 2 years or 24 months of work experience is deducted as learning period when considering work experience which will make my experience less than 3 years and not eligible for the claim of 5 points when assessed. Should I remove my work experience and hence the claim points? I do not want my application to rejected based on this.

Please guide.

Points Break Up:
Age: 30
English Language: 20
Education: 15
Work Ex: 5


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> I have a query related to work experience points. I have claimed 5 points for my work experience of 45 months. But I came to know that 2 years or 24 months of work experience is deducted as learning period when considering work experience which will make my experience less than 3 years and not eligible for the claim of 5 points when assessed. Should I remove my work experience and hence the claim points? I do not want my application to rejected based on this.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> ...


Yes remove it and update EOI accordingly. 

You can also mark the first 24 months of experience as non relevant and mark experience thereafter as relevant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Yes remove it and update EOI accordingly.
> 
> You can also mark the first 24 months of experience as non relevant and mark experience thereafter as relevant.


Go for option 2

Cheers


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi guys, need your opinion on our situation...

My partner is on 457 visa now under the 313112 - ICT Customer Support Engineer. However, what he really does is software development. The employer provided the reference letter listing his responsibilities and ACS assessed him as 261313 - Software Engineer.

Do you think there will be a problem when applying for 189/190 because of these codes?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foios said:


> Hi guys, need your opinion on our situation...
> 
> My partner is on 457 visa now under the 313112 - ICT Customer Support Engineer. However, what he really does is software development. The employer provided the reference letter listing his responsibilities and ACS assessed him as 261313 - Software Engineer.
> 
> Do you think there will be a problem when applying for 189/190 because of these codes?


How many employers Did he have ?
Even the present employer has given him a RNR of 261313 ?

Cheers


----------



## pwadhwa1 (Jul 31, 2018)

*query about partner job offer*

hi guys
i have logged an EOI with job code 233512. My partner is included in the EOI - he is a software engineer and has got a job offer letter from a company in Australia. Would that partner job offer add any points to my EOI? How do I update this info in the EOI. My current points are 70


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> How many employers Did he have ?
> Even the present employer has given him a RNR of 261313 ?
> 
> Cheers


He had only one employer in AU (current employer). The one who actually brought him here. As his education is minor in IT, ACS assessed his skills based on work experience (5 years in Ukraine and 1 year in AU for this employer). The employer's reference contained the list of duties which are basically all software development (he has never been an ICT support consultant, but I guess employer selected this code to pay less salary). Based on the references, ACS assessed his skills suitable for 261313.

Thanks for reply...


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Go for option 2
> 
> Cheers


But is it true that they will remove 2 years of my experience? Marking the 45 months of experience I have before leaving job as relevant would get me additional 5 points taking my tally to 70 points for 189. 

I have the relevant employment proofs such as Tax statements, Offer and Relieving letters to show and a positive skill assessment from EA. I have also lodged a Visa 190 request for NSW. My only concern is if in case the assessing authorities post invite feel that they need to consider some time say 2 years as training period, and because of that the experience points claimed become invalid, will my application be cancelled or deemed invalid?


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello 

I submitted my EOI on 16th July,2018 with 80 points for 189 and 85 points for 190. I got an invitation from Victoria on July 23rd to submit my CV and Skilled Declaration Form initially. When I checked with my agent they confirmed me that submitting CV and Skilled Declaration Form will have no impact on 189.Could you please let me know if this is correct.

I have a gut feeling that I will get an invitation on 11th August for 189.

261312 -- Developer Programmer.

Submitted separate EOI's for 189 and 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hemanth87 said:


> Hello
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 16th July,2018 with 80 points for 189 and 85 points for 190. I got an invitation from Victoria on July 23rd to submit my CV and Skilled Declaration Form initially. When I checked with my agent they confirmed me that submitting CV and Skilled Declaration Form will have no impact on 189.Could you please let me know if this is correct.
> 
> ...


Your agent is correct
Have some trust in him

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sagargarg said:


> But is it true that they will remove 2 years of my experience? Marking the 45 months of experience I have before leaving job as relevant would get me additional 5 points taking my tally to 70 points for 189.
> 
> I have the relevant employment proofs such as Tax statements, Offer and Relieving letters to show and a positive skill assessment from EA. I have also lodged a Visa 190 request for NSW. My only concern is if in case the assessing authorities post invite feel that they need to consider some time say 2 years as training period, and because of that the experience points claimed become invalid, will my application be cancelled or deemed invalid?


You can only claim points for experience from the date allowed by the skills assessment agency
If they have deducted 2 years , then you cannot claim points for that period no matter how strong evidence you have fir that period

If you still claim, your application is more or less certain to be rejected for overclaiming points and your visa fees forfeited 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foios said:


> He had only one employer in AU (current employer). The one who actually brought him here. As his education is minor in IT, ACS assessed his skills based on work experience (5 years in Ukraine and 1 year in AU for this employer). The employer's reference contained the list of duties which are basically all software development (he has never been an ICT support consultant, but I guess employer selected this code to pay less salary). Based on the references, ACS assessed his skills suitable for 261313.
> 
> Thanks for reply...


This clearly means that he is not doing the job for which he was given the existing visa unless the 2 Anzsco codes are mostly overlapping 

Do you want to open a Pandora’s box ?
Better to consult a Mara agent on the repurcussions on the existing visa by this action

Cheers


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> sagargarg said:
> 
> 
> > But is it true that they will remove 2 years of my experience? Marking the 45 months of experience I have before leaving job as relevant would get me additional 5 points taking my tally to 70 points for 189.
> ...


I applied to EA only for the education assessment by submitting the CDR's. They didn't do skilled employment assessment. So when I show my employment in EOI should I mark all of the 45 months employment as relevant or myself strike down? 
Again no agency has yet assessed the skill employment duration.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sagargarg said:


> I applied to EA only for the education assessment by submitting the CDR's. They didn't do skilled employment assessment. So when I show my employment in EOI should I mark all of the 45 months employment as relevant or myself strike down?
> Again no agency has yet assessed the skill employment duration.


I am sorry
I have mixed you up with someone who had 2 years deducted during assessment 

I have no idea on how EA works
I am sure someone else will help you out

Cheers


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Does VIC or NSW ask for proof of funds?


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...



Thanks mate .


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Does VIC or NSW ask for proof of funds?


Proof of funds are not required upfront.

--No fund requirement for NSW.

--VIC may ask for proofs. ~1% chances.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> I applied to EA only for the education assessment by submitting the CDR's. They didn't do skilled employment assessment. So when I show my employment in EOI should I mark all of the 45 months employment as relevant or myself strike down?
> Again no agency has yet assessed the skill employment duration.



Relevant employment assessment is not mandatory for occupations assessed by EA.

You can claim maximum points as long as you are able to produce documents which can prove that you are indeed working in a relevant occupation for the entire duration you have claimed your points for.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Relevant employment assessment is not mandatory for occupations assessed by EA.
> 
> You can claim maximum points as long as you are able to produce documents which can prove that you are indeed working in a relevant occupation for the entire duration you have claimed your points for.


Can you tell me where you have seen this information.?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Relevant employment assessment is not mandatory for occupations assessed by EA.
> 
> You can claim maximum points as long as you are able to produce documents which can prove that you are indeed working in a relevant occupation for the entire duration you have claimed your points for.


You mean to say once the assessment of your degree is done or once experience is assessed by EA is it ok to claim points for non assessed experience in the same position and same company.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> You mean to say once the assessment of your degree is done or once experience is assessed by EA is it ok to claim points for non assessed experience in the same position and same company.


Employment assessment is not mandatory with EA.


----------



## arkhu (Jul 9, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Relevant employment assessment is not mandatory for occupations assessed by EA.
> 
> You can claim maximum points as long as you are able to produce documents which can prove that you are indeed working in a relevant occupation for the entire duration you have claimed your points for.


Does the employment need to be specific? or any relevant will work?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

arkhu said:


> Does the employment need to be specific? or any relevant will work?


Your duties have to align with those stipulated in ur anzsco


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

All!
Lets meet here now...

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...456416-189-eoi-invitations-august-2018-a.html


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all
I wanna enquire about the band requirement for partner to prove functional English in pte. Is this 30 points overall or 30 in each module.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovegill said:


> Hi all
> I wanna enquire about the band requirement for partner to prove functional English in pte. Is this 30 points overall or 30 in each module.
> Thanks in advance


30 points overall
But beware
The functional English scores are valid only for 1 year and not 3

Cheers


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 &lt;==*

May I know which qualification in EOI should i pick if my course Bachelor of Science in Computer Science has an ACS assessment stating comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

its.kc said:


> May I know which qualification in EOI should i pick if my course Bachelor of Science in Computer Science has an ACS assessment stating comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hey mate no offense but asking same query on mulitple thread is not going to solve your query, either post in a relevant thread or make a new one. 
Take care!! 
Cheers!! 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Hey mate no offense but asking same query on mulitple thread is not going to solve your query, either post in a relevant thread or make a new one.
> Take care!!
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk




None taken. You’re right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budhwar (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I know a lot a people may be asking the similar questions. But here is one from me.
I have lodged EOI on 17July for 189 and 190 QLD. with 65+5(QLD Work ex) + 5(Partner) = 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 QLD. My Visa expires in Feb2019.
Is there any chances of me getting any positive outcome before that or should I start looking for Visa extension/alternative options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budhwar (Jul 31, 2018)

budhwar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I know a lot a people may be asking the similar questions. But here is one from me.
> I have lodged EOI on 17July for 189 and 190 QLD. with 65+5(QLD Work ex) + 5(Partner) = 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 QLD. My Visa expires in Feb2019.
> ...



Forgot to mention ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I now have 80 points for 189(thanks to PTE), ANZSCO 261313. I believe I will get invited on 11th August round. Do you guys suggest to submit 190 EoI(for NWS and VIC with 85 points) as well to be on a safer side?? Or shall I wait until 11th August round??


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

You will get 189 invite surely..



nnk_ec said:


> Hi Guys,
> I now have 80 points for 189(thanks to PTE), ANZSCO 261313. I believe I will get invited on 11th August round. Do you guys suggest to submit 190 EoI(for NWS and VIC with 85 points) as well to be on a safer side?? Or shall I wait until 11th August round??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Guys,
> I now have 80 points for 189(thanks to PTE), ANZSCO 261313. I believe I will get invited on 11th August round. Do you guys suggest to submit 190 EoI(for NWS and VIC with 85 points) as well to be on a safer side?? Or shall I wait until 11th August round??


It doesn't cost you anything to submit EOIs, so I would for NSW and VIC too if you meet their nomination criteria.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Guys,
> I now have 80 points for 189(thanks to PTE), ANZSCO 261313. I believe I will get invited on 11th August round. Do you guys suggest to submit 190 EoI(for NWS and VIC with 85 points) as well to be on a safer side?? Or shall I wait until 11th August round??


Yes you will definitely get invited for 189.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Yes you will definitely get invited for 189.


That’s true but as PI said, EOI don’t cost money
One never knows what tomorrow holds so better to be safe then sorry

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It doesn't cost you anything to submit EOIs, so I would for NSW and VIC too if you meet their nomination criteria.


Thank you PI. I do meet their nomination criteria. Will go ahead & submit 190 EoI(separate EoI for NSW & VIC) today.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That’s true but as PI said, EOI don’t cost money
> One never knows what tomorrow holds so better to be safe then sorry
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NewBienz. Will go ahead and submit separate 190 EoI for NSW & VIC. Even if I get nomination for either of the state, will wait until 11th Aug. round.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Yes you will definitely get invited for 189.


Thanks Kunsal. But as suggested by PI and NewBienz, will go ahead and submit EoI for 190(NSW & VIC) to be on a safer side.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Hey mate no offense but asking same query on mulitple thread is not going to solve your query, either post in a relevant thread or make a new one.
> Take care!!
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


Hi Kodaan,

Just happen to observe your pte scores, quite impressive!! I am just not able to reach 79 above in Speaking(oral fluency and pronunciation are low). I am particularly finding retell lecture tough (not really able to note down the right points while the lecture is running).
Any tips please? My mail id:<*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Thanks,
Saravan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

The PTEA thread in the forum is a gold mine of such information 

Go through it carefully 

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It doesn't cost you anything to submit EOIs, so I would for NSW and VIC too if you meet their nomination criteria.


Hi PI,

For sure it doesn't cost anything to submit a new EOI.
Just wondering if it is really required, because he's pretty sure ...(in fact definitely) going to get it on 11th Aug.
By your suggestion he is just filling up NSW and Vic position, for which if he gets a so-called "Pre-Invite" before 11th - It complicates his case a bit and not to forget if he then gets it on 11th, he will let the SS to go to waste which could be used by someone at 75+5.
Just letting him wait till 11th could be a Win Win for both- He would get 189 and some rightful candidate could get 75+5 190.
Just food for thought.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi PI,
> 
> For sure it doesn't cost anything to submit a new EOI.
> Just wondering if it is really required, because he's pretty sure ...(in fact definitely) going to get it on 11th Aug.
> ...


If people only stored food on what they need, there would no hungry person on earth


Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

moveoz said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't cost you anything to submit EOIs, so I would for NSW and VIC too if you meet their nomination criteria.
> ...


Respectfully disagree mate - nothing is certain. With the pro-rata cap, what if there had been a deluge of 80 pointers with an earlier DOE and he/she doesn't get it on 11/8? What if the 11/8 round doesn't happen? What if the 11/8 round is a teeny tiny round (DHA have said they will maintain the number of invites for the year, but have discretion regarding how they spread out those invites depending on their caseload). In a nutshell, too many what if's. 

In the 190 case, if he/she let's it expire or withdraws, his/her spot will be churned and the next best candidate in the eyes of the state will be processed as it's an ongoing process. Don't forget the states can pause anytime too, and if for some reason 189 doesn't work out, then a potential plan B isn't there. 

I get where you're coming from though, and as NB and others have mentioned before, I think there ought to be some way of placing a disincentive on frivolous EOIs. But till then, I think it's best one uses any legal means necessary to pursue the outcome they desire.


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That’s true but as PI said, EOI don’t cost money
> One never knows what tomorrow holds so better to be safe then sorry
> 
> Cheers


Could you please guide me, how to apply for state sponsorhip or submit EOI for any state?

For which states can we apply with being located interstate?


Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nath123Perth said:


> Could you please guide me, how to apply for state sponsorhip or submit EOI for any state?
> 
> For which states can we apply with being located interstate?
> 
> ...


Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein about state sponsorship 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Post specific questions that you may still have 

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Respectfully disagree mate - nothing is certain. With the pro-rata cap, what if there had been a deluge of 80 pointers with an earlier DOE and he/she doesn't get it on 11/8? What if the 11/8 round doesn't happen? What if the 11/8 round is a teeny tiny round (DHA have said they will maintain the number of invites for the year, but have discretion regarding how they spread out those invites depending on their caseload). In a nutshell, too many what if's.
> 
> In the 190 case, if he/she let's it expire or withdraws, his/her spot will be churned and the next best candidate in the eyes of the state will be processed as it's an ongoing process. Don't forget the states can pause anytime too, and if for some reason 189 doesn't work out, then a potential plan B isn't there.
> 
> I get where you're coming from though, and as NB and others have mentioned before, I think there ought to be some way of placing a disincentive on frivolous EOIs. But till then, I think it's best one uses any legal means necessary to pursue the outcome they desire.


Respect your opinion mate, but don't quite agree to those arguments though.
I know the situation has been tough, but if you start doubting that for 261313 code a person with 80 points is also doubtful for 189 is just being off the block negative man !!
and for 190, I know it will churn out to the next one, once the first invitation is expired. But isn't this causing delay, stacking up the queue and just an extended painful wait for someone at 75+5, who could've received the invite earlier if someone else's 'PLAN B' didn't come in front of his/her only Plan.

Also, Agree that You and NB (and most of us) have been thinking of ways to cut down the frivolous EOIs, but suggesting someone to create the same is just contrary to that.

Having said that, All respect to you, NB and other seniors who continue to help everyone, but on this one lets just agree to disagree!!


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Guys 11th July results have been updated

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

saravan_p said:


> Hi Kodaan,
> 
> Just happen to observe your pte scores, quite impressive!! I am just not able to reach 79 above in Speaking(oral fluency and pronunciation are low). I am particularly finding retell lecture tough (not really able to note down the right points while the lecture is running).
> Any tips please? My mail id:<*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> ...


Hi Saravan, I used to be in same situation. i prepared templates for Describe Image and Retell lecture before hand. it worked out for me. See if it works for you. PM me in case you need more inputs.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. Official round results of 11th July 2018
2. State nominations for the month of June 2018


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all, 
Do we need to submit certified copies of documents or scanned copy of original documents while submitting documents for 189 visa application.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovegill said:


> Hi all,
> Do we need to submit certified copies of documents or scanned copy of original documents while submitting documents for 189 visa application.
> Thanks in advance.


As long as you are scanning in colour , no certification required

Cheers


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all,
Do we need to attach form 1221 along with form 80 and does both forms needed separately for partner as well. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovegill said:


> Hi all,
> Do we need to attach form 1221 along with form 80 and does both forms needed separately for partner as well.
> Thanks in advance.


Both forms will be uploaded individually under their respective sections
Required separate for partner as well

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

When you go to Skill Select and fill your 189, at the same place there is an option to fill up your state preference. As suggested by other members, it is advisable to do separate EOI for 190 rather than putting both 189 and 190 in the same EOI. If you intend to do separate, you need 2 different accounts.


Nath123Perth said:


> Could you please guide me, how to apply for state sponsorhip or submit EOI for any state?
> 
> For which states can we apply with being located interstate?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hussain wasif (Jul 28, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hussain wasif said:
> 
> 
> > I have an urgent question We have recieved a natural justice letter for my wife partner visa subclass 309
> ...



Hi tony 
Thanks for your views here
I need furthur clarification in this matter 
I tried to send you pm 
Your help will be greatly appreciated 
Very kind regards
Hussain wasif


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

If someone can explain me this pls??
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx
1) Does it mean there were 1000 invites not 800 on july 11th?
2) More than 500 invites being sent to 70 ptrs?
Tha


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> If someone can explain me this pls??
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 1) Does it mean there were 1000 invites not 800 on july 11th?
> 2) More than 500 invites being sent to 70 ptrs?
> Tha


1) Yes
2) It seems 820 non-pro rata applicants were invited in this round (with only 180 going to pro rata) with 70 pts as the cut-off. You can refer to this spreadsheet for more info Skilled Independent Visa - Invitation Trends


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all,
I have one question regarding translation of documents. I have birth certificate translated into English and notarized in year 2015 from India. Currently I am living in Australia. Do I need to get it translated again here in Australia or Can I use the older one while lodging file for 189. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovegill said:


> Hi all,
> I have one question regarding translation of documents. I have birth certificate translated into English and notarized in year 2015 from India. Currently I am living in Australia. Do I need to get it translated again here in Australia or Can I use the older one while lodging file for 189.
> Thanks in advance


Whom did you get it translated by ?
Do you have their credentials?

Cheers


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

No, I don’t have.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovegill said:


> No, I don’t have.


In that case I would get it translated again, and preferably by a NAATI translator to avoid any credibility issues

Cheers


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on the 24th of April, 2018 [75 points - 261313).
Between now and getting my invite/applying for my PR, can I change my job?

Is there an official confirmation documented that it's possible/not possible?

Really appreciate it.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

You can change your job, no problems, make sure you update your EOI accordingly, once you start working in your new job enter that information and leave the work end date blank, also it would be good to get a reference letter from your current job stating your last day, just in case.


Kanuos3003 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on the 24th of April, 2018 [75 points - 261313).
> Between now and getting my invite/applying for my PR, can I change my job?
> ...


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinay.agathamudi (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I have a question very similar to the above one

I have submitted EOI for 189 on March 21st with 65 points. Please find below for my profile
Age points 30
IELTS points 10
Qualification 15 points Job code 262112 
Work experience 10 points (5 for experience in INDIA and 5 for experience in AUS)

In July I got 5 more points for my experience
Age points 30
IELTS points 10
Qualification 15 points Job code 262112 
Work experience 15 points (10 for experience in INDIA and 5 for experience in AUS)

Now I am moving to another organization, should I get ACS done again or is it fine if I just update my EOI with end date of current job?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

I submitted my EOI a couple of weeks ago for 261313 (software engineer) with 75 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. I am actually supposed to get 5 more points for experience but ACS assessment is still in progress so unfortunately I cannot claim that unless it is complete. Based on the 11th July round, do you experts have any idea when I could be hopeful of an invite? I am worried because I will lose points on November due to my birthday.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

vimal85 said:


> I submitted my EOI a couple of weeks ago for 261313 (software engineer) with 75 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. I am actually supposed to get 5 more points for experience but ACS assessment is still in progress so unfortunately I cannot claim that unless it is complete. Based on the 11th July round, do you experts have any idea when I could be hopeful of an invite? I am worried because I will lose points on November due to my birthday.


With 75 points it could take quite a few months to get invited. I hope you get the extra 5 points through your ACS assessment because with 80 you would probably get invited in the next available round.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

abhinay.agathamudi said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 on March 21st with 65 points. Please find below for my profile
> Age points 30
> IELTS points 10
> Qualification 15 points Job code 262112
> ...


Just update your EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhinay.agathamudi said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a question very similar to the above one
> 
> ...


If you don’t want to claim points for experience in the new organisation, then no need to get ACS done again
You can close the current employment entry in the EOI and start a new entry for the new job and mark it as non relevant 

If you want to claim points then, you will have to get the ACS done again 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> With 75 points it could take quite a few months to get invited. I hope you get the extra 5 points through your ACS assessment because with 80 you would probably get invited in the next available round.


totally agree, but then, if rounds be 2000 as guessed by some, then 75 may move faster...


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi Experts, 

Can you please advise me CV Writing company that has proven to be successful for IT occupations ? 

Regards


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Qq - how much account balance do we have to show for a family of 4 (primary+spouse+2 children) after PR invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ihaleem9 said:


> Qq - how much account balance do we have to show for a family of 4 (primary+spouse+2 children) after PR invite?


Under 189 , no funds need to be shown at any stage

It’s only under 190 that some states require you to show funds 
That also is applicable only before you get the final invite

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TayfCyp said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please advise me CV Writing company that has proven to be successful for IT occupations ?
> 
> Regards


You are asking from Immigration angle or job ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> I submitted my EOI a couple of weeks ago for 261313 (software engineer) with 75 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. I am actually supposed to get 5 more points for experience but ACS assessment is still in progress so unfortunately I cannot claim that unless it is complete. Based on the 11th July round, do you experts have any idea when I could be hopeful of an invite? I am worried because I will lose points on November due to my birthday.


You can only lodge your EOI once you have your ACS. 

IT will be some time till the invite.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

You are right Andrey. I have already completed my ACS assessment in February this year for my first employment but after deducting two years, it falls just short of 8 years. I discussed with NB and immediately submitted a fresh ACS assessment on July 19th to claim the extra points. However since it is definitely going to be at least September 3rd week by the time ACS reverts back, I decided to lodge my EOI based on my existing ACS assessment claiming 75 for 189 and 80 points for 190. In case I get an invite from NSW before that time, I could contemplate on what to do. If ACS reverts back before October 11th round, then I have a glimmer of hope and could immediately update my EOI claiming 80 points for 189. If ACS assessment takes beyond November 4th, even though I will get the extra points for work experience I will lose points for Age as I will be turning 33 on that date. So I will be back to square one. So my situation is tricky and for now, I have gone ahead and submitted EOI based on my existing ACS. I definitely need all of your expert guidance on this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> You are right Andrey. I have already completed my ACS assessment in February this year for my first employment but after deducting two years, it falls just short of 8 years. I discussed with NB and immediately submitted a fresh ACS assessment on July 19th to claim the extra points. However since it is definitely going to be at least September 3rd week by the time ACS reverts back, I decided to lodge my EOI based on my existing ACS assessment claiming 75 for 189 and 80 points for 190. In case I get an invite from NSW before that time, I could contemplate on what to do. If ACS reverts back before October 11th round, then I have a glimmer of hope and could immediately update my EOI claiming 80 points for 189. If ACS assessment takes beyond November 4th, even though I will get the extra points for work experience I will lose points for Age as I will be turning 33 on that date. So I will be back to square one. So my situation is tricky and for now, I have gone ahead and submitted EOI based on my existing ACS. I definitely need all of your expert guidance on this.


Understood. 

i hope ACS will act fast.... i wish you all the best with that.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks. I had explained the situation to ACS but obviously they can't do anything about it and will expedite only if your Visa is expiring or something.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks. I had explained the situation to ACS but obviously they can't do anything about it and will expedite only if your Visa is expiring or something.


ACS processing time fluctuate, sometimes they speed up sometimes they slow down...


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Okay thanks. I guess can't do anything about it. Have to patiently sit and wait 😞


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi experts, I wanna change date of admission of my course in EOI as I realised that I have put wrong one. Does this affect DOE, I don’t want to take risk as invitation round is coming. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, I wanna change date of admission of my course in EOI as I realised that I have put wrong one. Does this affect DOE, I don’t want to take risk as invitation round is coming. Thanks


As this date change does not result a change in points , your date of effect will remain same

But as a side note, if there is a wrong information in the EOI, you should rectify it immediately without bothering to check whether it will result in change of DOE or not

Cheers


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I have been promoted to a new role in the same organization.

1. Do I need to re-apply for ACS?
2. If not the case 1, do I need to update the same in EOI now?

Code: 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gaurzilla said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have been promoted to a new role in the same organization.
> 
> ...


If you want to claim points for experience in the new role, you should get yourself reassessed

If you don’t want to claim points then, just close the old role entry and start a new entry for the new job and mark it as NON relevant 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gaurzilla said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have been promoted to a new role in the same organization.
> 
> ...



1. If you want to claim points for that, you will need to. 
2. You can, mention as not relevant.


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

Guys, what's the time (IST) for the Invite tomorrow?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kanuos3003 said:


> Guys, what's the time (IST) for the Invite tomorrow?


7.30pm IST today

Cheers


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 7.30pm IST today
> 
> Cheers


Does any body know, Invitation date for August, is it Saturday, 11th August or Monday, 13th August.
Does DoHA, send invitation on Saturday?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Does any body know, Invitation date for August, is it Saturday, 11th August or Monday, 13th August.
> Does DoHA, send invitation on Saturday?


The invites are sent out through a system so it does not matter which day of the week it is... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Does any body know, Invitation date for August, is it Saturday, 11th August or Monday, 13th August.
> Does DoHA, send invitation on Saturday?


11th August 12:00 AM AEST (i.e. today - 10th Aug 7.30 pm IST / 10.00 pm SGT)

Wait for an hour and you should see some action already


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Is there a new thread for August or the July thread is being used?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Is there a new thread for August or the July thread is being used?
> 
> Thanks,
> Neha


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...16-189-eoi-invitations-august-2018-a-107.html

there is already a august thread in parallel


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

So guys for 2613xx in the 11 Aug 2018 round, what is the DOE for 75 points. Please quote with your DOE if you got the invite.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> So guys for 2613xx in the 11 Aug 2018 round, what is the DOE for 75 points. Please quote with your DOE if you got the invite.


One guy reported 20th Jun invite for 2613*. Look for the updates in the Aug thread.
Even immitracker updates show the latest DOE as 18th Jun


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi experts, Can we submit 2 applications in immiaccount at same time. As I have lodged for Student Visa extension on 21st of July. Can I submit my 189 visa application without withdrawing student visa application. My current student visa is expiring on 30th of August. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts, Can we submit 2 applications in immiaccount at same time. As I have lodged for Student Visa extension on 21st of July. Can I submit my 189 visa application without withdrawing student visa application. My current student visa is expiring on 30th of August. Thanks


You can have multiple applications at the same time

But just remember that the visa which is issued later, overwrites the previous visas

Cheers


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

What can electronics 2334 expect after yesterday round... It's seems our code did not get a fair share in pro rata... Would you guys agree? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

IInvitation round happened today?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sam701 said:


> IInvitation round happened today?


It happened at 7.30PM IST yesterday 

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

From where do you get the information that invitation round happened yesterday? As no information available on Official website?

Anyways, do u also know how many invitations have been given in yesterday's round? What was cut off points and date?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> From where do you get the information that invitation round happened yesterday? As no information available on Official website?
> 
> Anyways, do u also know how many invitations have been given in yesterday's round? What was cut off points and date?


You would have to wait for a week or two to get the official numbers. But you can browse through these unofficial results from Iscah Unofficial skill-select results

Invitation rounds will happen on the 11th day of each month as per the notification from Skillselect. You can refer to it here

"SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018"


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> From where do you get the information that invitation round happened yesterday? As no information available on Official website?
> 
> Anyways, do u also know how many invitations have been given in yesterday's round? What was cut off points and date?


Dear Amit, 

Please see August and September EOI invitation threads, My 2 bit thread. For information.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

189 EOI Invitations for August 2018

As per trends, it was fairly big round and pro-rata too got good invites.



amitisscorpion10 said:


> From where do you get the information that invitation round happened yesterday? As no information available on Official website?
> 
> Anyways, do u also know how many invitations have been given in yesterday's round? What was cut off points and date?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> From where do you get the information that invitation round happened yesterday? As no information available on Official website?
> 
> Anyways, do u also know how many invitations have been given in yesterday's round? What was cut off points and date?



Not officially out yet,
just go through ,
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...16-189-eoi-invitations-august-2018-a-145.html


----------



## rakeshbisht_1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Got Invitation: 263111: EOI Updated: 26th July, but did a mistake, could not update the latest date of skills assesment, got new skills assessment on 26th July, but date is still showing 22/12/2017  . 

other details are correct


----------



## pravinp013 (Aug 16, 2018)

*EoI 2018-19*

ANZSCO 233211
Civil Engineer
PTE A 14.04.2018 : L/R/S/W: 76/78/86/68 

CDR + RSA Submission: 28/06/2018
EA Outcome Granted: 10/08/2018

EOI 189/190 (NSW) Updated: 70/75 Pts on 14/08/2018

Regards




andreyx108b said:


> *Guys new FY is here!
> 
> Lets hope the system will be made great again and a lot of people get invited!
> 
> ...


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi,

I am new to the forum. My occupation code is 261313(software Engineer).
I have filed my EOI 189 (70 poiints) and 190 (75 points for VIC and NSW).
EOI lodged on 31 July, 2018 for 189 and 190 VIC. 
A separate EOI for 190 NSW on 13th Aug, 2018.
What are the chances of getting invite or nomination invite(VIC and NSW for 190) and by when?
Any pointers will be helpful.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a query. 

How do I know that in this round (11 Aug 2018) how much % of invites were pro rata and how much were non pro rata. Is it published officially by the DHA on their website?


----------



## Melvin9 (Aug 21, 2018)

261111 - ICT BA
75 points for 189
80 for 190
date of EOI: 13/08/2018, what are the chances of invitation?


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Newbienz/andreyx108b


Can you please clarify, my spouse have 3 years experience as BA. So to claim spouse 5 points, I need to go for ACS for her in anzesco code 261111. Now the question, Is there any minimum number of years required for spouse? Because out of 3 years ACS will deduct 2 years

Thanks
Prashant


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

prashantagstya said:


> Hey Newbienz/andreyx108b
> 
> 
> Can you please clarify, my spouse have 3 years experience as BA. So to claim spouse 5 points, I need to go for ACS for her in anzesco code 261111. Now the question, Is there any minimum number of years required for spouse? Because out of 3 years ACS will deduct 2 years
> ...


Hi Prashant,

ACS require minimum 2 year of work ex for assessment. She has 3 so it is okay. Also she just needs to be assessed positive nothing more than that. Waiting for ACS skill assessment result of my wife as well.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## go4ram (Jul 22, 2018)

How many invites were issued on aug round?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

This thread for initially created within scope of July 2018 Invites. But I see posts regarding August 2018 Invites are being added. Can this thread be specifically for July 2018 invites only?


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.one more doubt.

She graduated in 2007 and till 2010 she was not working then,
Work exp as BA from 2010 to 2013
From 2013 to till date working as Software tester.

So we are applying ACS for BA and same I would use for getting partner's 5 points in EOI.
Would it cause any trouble later process of invitation and granting pr.





Immigrantno1 said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Newbienz/andreyx108b
> ...


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Hey Newbienz/andreyx108b
> 
> 
> Can you please clarify, my spouse have 3 years experience as BA. So to claim spouse 5 points, I need to go for ACS for her in anzesco code 261111. Now the question, Is there any minimum number of years required for spouse? Because out of 3 years ACS will deduct 2 years
> ...


ACS usually start counting one's experience once they deduct some years of experience [2 or 4 years based on her Major in Bachelors or in Masters] and determine a date called *Skill Level Requirement Met Date*. She can have zero years of experience after the Skill Level Requirement Met Date if you want to use the spouse points. But the Skill Level Requirement Met Date is really dependent on the relevant experience [ in your case BA] and their corresponding undergrad or grad degree [ICT Major or Minor]. I would recommend you through this document thoroughly, it has everything  

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-5 Aug 2018.pdf


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the reply , I understand that.
Can you also reply to the following questions mentioned in next post.





centaurarrow said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Newbienz/andreyx108b
> ...


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Any one please throw some light on this scenario.



prashantagstya said:


> Thanks for the reply.one more doubt.
> 
> She graduated in 2007 and till 2010 she was not working then,
> Work exp as BA from 2010 to 2013
> ...


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Thanks for the reply , I understand that.
> Can you also reply to the following questions mentioned in next post.


You can use the BA's experience from 2010 to 2013 to get assessed for ICT Business Analyst by ACS. What is her major in undergrad ? Is it ICT Major or Minor ?


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah she is ICT major , holding a engineering degree in Information Technology.

But she we are not getting her rest of experience assesed , will it cause any integrity issue while going through PR process. 
Basically can case officer question what she was doing from 2007 to 2010 and from 2013 to till date.



centaurarrow said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply , I understand that.
> ...


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey centaurarrow,

Any comments on above query.


----------



## Imtiaz89 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi! 
I'm new to forum, I've submitted my EOI for 189 & 190 and below are my points: 
Age=30 
Exp=10
PTE=10
Edu=15

Total 189 = 65 
Total 190 = 70 (NSW)

ANZCO = 261311 

So is there any chance of getting invitation from any of these categories ? 

Thanks.


----------



## pravinp013 (Aug 16, 2018)

*EoI 2018-19*



pravinp013 said:


> ANZSCO 233211
> Civil Engineer
> PTE A 14.04.2018 : L/R/S/W: 76/78/86/68
> 
> ...


Received ITA SC 189 on 11.10.2018


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Dimenssionless said:


> I received the following email from SkillSelect on October 18th but as I opened my SkillSelect account there was no message under "Correspondance" tab:
> 
> --------------
> Dear Usman Amjad
> ...


How many EOIs do you have? Check every EOI and their should be a message in Correspondence tab.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> How many EOIs do you have? Check every EOI and their should be a message in Correspondence tab.


Nothing brother and I am confused what was it then. I lodged 02 EOIs and checked both of them. The Correspondence tab has no recent message in any EOI instead there are all old messages from the month of March/April 2018. No message after that.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> How many EOIs do you have? Check every EOI and their should be a message in Correspondence tab.


Was it 190 state sponsored?? If so please check your mail box (spam folder too).

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Was it 190 state sponsored?? If so please check your mail box (spam folder too).
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I had two EOIs; one for 189 & 190 and other is for 190 & 489. Both of them has no recent message appearing contrast to the SkillSelect email. Junk folder is also checked but nothing is there.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Is there anyone with 312211 civil engineering draft person waiting for invite?


----------



## Tam_cup (Jul 12, 2019)

*189 Invitation for Business Analayst*



cmaroju said:


> message on skillselect:


ba eoi 5th july 2019 at 80 points.

Any idea for invitation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tam_cup said:


> ba eoi 5th july 2019 at 80 points.
> 
> Any idea for invitation


Get the rough estimate at Iscah website

Cheers


----------

